# Wood Hauler Pics



## bore_pig

I am relatively new around here, so just let me know if this is old hat. I would like to see pics of different wood haulers and maybe what the total investment was. Here's mine:

1986 Big Red $350 
Tool Box $75
Tire Chains $40
Trailer $380








Here's my dad's:

2008 Cat $6000
Trailer $0 (Except for my time to build it for him)


----------



## Hedge

This is my rig that I use for the quick to the woods and search for wood trips. I found this load on saturday afternoon wish I could find more like it darn nice wood..


----------



## blizzard

nice load


----------



## stonykill

*I like free!*






MTD 990 Garden Tractor : Free
Homemade trailer Made from free salvaged steel and decking :Free
Pioneer Chainsaw P40 66 cc's :$40
Logchain: Free 20 years ago

This was yesterdays haul, 2 hours maybe in the woods


----------



## iCreek

*Love my ATV for quick trips to the woods.*



bore_pig said:


> I would like to see pics of different wood haulers and maybe what the total investment was.



Got lots of them, but to keep in theme here is my ATV and trailer:

'02 Honda Foreman 4x4 - $2500.00 and some trade
Trailer made from motorcycle trailer - Free


----------



## Ed*L

I got this back in December. So far I've been really happy with it, no more freezing my asre off going to the woods! I'll use the tractor and trailer for larger ammounts of wood, but the Ranger works good for quick trips.

We won't discuss the price.

Ed


----------



## cmetalbend

Hedge said:


> This is my rig that I use for the quick to the woods and search for wood trips. I found this load on saturday afternoon wish I could find more like it darn nice wood..



Nice cattle panel floor.


----------



## jwfirebird

wheeler= about 6000+acc.
trailer= free except 3 2x10x8's 
my splitter while we're at it cost me a month of dunkin doughnuts coffee


----------



## wdchuck

Hey BorePig, welcome to AS.
How is that 3-wheeler in the woods and snow?

Someone gave me a KTM250 a while back, that needs an ignition switch/throttle thing and I've been wondering if its worth repairing to use for wood gathering, especially traction and all.

Thanks.


----------



## iCreek

jwfirebird said:


> my splitter while we're at it cost me a month of dunkin doughnuts coffee



Your splitter needs *a little* work !! 

Hey is that a homemade mooneshine still sitting there?


----------



## jwfirebird

no drinking and splitting at the same time though.

dont let the looks fool you though its got a 10hp engine and a big military surplus ram. i split 24in stumps no problem.


----------



## jwfirebird

wdchuck said:


> Someone gave me a KTM250 a while back, that needs an ignition switch/throttle thing and I've been wondering if its worth repairing to use for wood gathering, especially traction and all.
> 
> Thanks.



aren't ktm's high strung 2 strokes? not the best for snow i would think.


----------



## reaperman

A true lifesaver!


<a href="http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj127/reapowilliams/?action=view&current=wood002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj127/reapowilliams/wood002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Zodiac45

Ed*L said:


> I got this back in December. So far I've been really happy with it, no more freezing my asre off going to the woods! I'll use the tractor and trailer for larger ammounts of wood, but the Ranger works good for quick trips.
> 
> We won't discuss the price.
> 
> Ed
> 
> Wow, pretty fancy Ed! I got a Ranger too :hmm3grin2orange: 86 Vintage.


----------



## bore_pig

*Thanks wdchuck!*

The old big red does really well with the tire chains on. It's a 250 four stroke, 5 speed with auto clutch. I only use first and second gear for most of my hauling. Really not interested in going faster than that in the woods if I have a load on! I have used many different tire setups on the back (the chains are the best), but I must say that with real aggressive tires (no chains) it will pull with any 4 wheeler that's not in 4 wheel drive. Maybe better. 

I don't think I'll upgrade to a 4x4 until she's done for! The short turning radius is awesome! If you have a 3 wheeler to fix, I'd say do it. At worst, you'll get your money back out of it!


----------



## hydro2

I love these pics. I use Rhino with a trailer. I fill the bed and the trailer and haul it back to the truck. I will try to post some pics.


----------



## hydro2

The old Honda looks neat painted that color. Nice setup!


----------



## bore_pig

Thanks! I only wish I could get some new rear fenders for under $300! I'm thinking about making some that wrap around the front and rear of the tires with a plastic 55 gallon drum.


----------



## hydro2

Did not even notice the fenders were MIA. They are good machines. My neighbor use to have one when I was growing up. Does it have high and low range?


----------



## allthegross

*mines got nav*


----------



## wdchuck

allthegross said:


> Ya know, if you over inflate those tires an extry 20#, they won't flex, and you can get a bunch more wood on there, works great that way, but you have to remember to let some air out when yer done.
> A trick made known to me by many a trucker.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmetalbend

bore_pig said:


> The old big red does really well with the tire chains on. It's a 250 four stroke, 5 speed with auto clutch. I only use first and second gear for most of my hauling. Really not interested in going faster than that in the woods if I have a load on! I have used many different tire setups on the back (the chains are the best), but I must say that with real aggressive tires (no chains) it will pull with any 4 wheeler that's not in 4 wheel drive. Maybe better.
> 
> I don't think I'll upgrade to a 4x4 until she's done for! The short turning radius is awesome! If you have a 3 wheeler to fix, I'd say do it. At worst, you'll get your money back out of it!



Did you know that the old Three wheeler will float? My big red would with me on it. A trick my Alaskin buddies had to prove to me before I tried it.


----------



## cmetalbend

*your lucky day.*



bore_pig said:


> Thanks! I only wish I could get some new rear fenders for under $300! I'm thinking about making some that wrap around the front and rear of the tires with a plastic 55 gallon drum.



I've got just what you need. I think it's an 84 or85 Big red. ATC200E no motor. Rest is there. Fenders are in good shape last time I noticed, seat shot. I just replaced the axel and new bearings/seals. Axel was used and ever so slightly bent. not enough to hurt. hubs are in good shape and new brakes. Never was completed. Just did bunch of work on the rear end and gave up. Ive got almost 250 in it(Honda parts arent cheap). Tires are old but have huge lugs and held air last I knew. If interested make an offer.I might be able to get some pics. racks are there too(front and back). PM me.


----------



## cabinman

cmetalbend said:


> I've got just what you need. I think it's an 84 or85 Big red. ATC200E no motor. Rest is there. Fenders are in good shape last time I noticed, seat shot. I just replaced the axel and new bearings/seals. Axel was used and ever so slightly bent. not enough to hurt. hubs are in good shape and new brakes. Never was completed. Just did bunch of work on the rear end and gave up. Ive got almost 250 in it(Honda parts arent cheap). Tires are old but have huge lugs and held air last I knew. If interested make an offer.I might be able to get some pics. racks are there too(front and back). PM me.


 100.00 cxash


----------



## cmetalbend

cabinman said:


> 100.00 cxash



I'll keep ya in mind, are you offering or just throwin a price out there?


----------



## cabinman

*storing*



cmetalbend said:


> I'll keep ya in mind, are you offering or just throwin a price out there?



Will you hold it for me,.. 4,6 mos


----------



## cabinman

*payment*



cabinman said:


> Will you hold it for me,.. 4,6 mos



Ill pay ya but wood not pick for a while,..


----------



## splittah

Hedge said:


> This is my rig that I use for the quick to the woods and search for wood trips. I found this load on saturday afternoon wish I could find more like it darn nice wood..



I love that trailer Hedge.. that thing holds alot of wood and the tires look fine. Is that an old tractor axle on that? Did you build it yourself?

looks nice.


----------



## cmetalbend

cabinman said:


> Ill pay ya but wood not pick for a while,..



It's been in the current position for 2-3 years outside, Don't see what 4-6 months difference would make. If anybody has a mini(Kids) size four wheeler, for parts or trade/sell. I'd be interested.


----------



## wood4heat

No pretty snow pic's like some of you have but here's my hauler anyway. This setup is actually used for mainly yard debris and garbage but I was using the trailer as a wheelbarrow and in the interest of this thread threw it on the quad.  I plan on building a wood shed about 150yds behind the house to season wood so this will come in handy to haul loads up to the house at some point. I am also going to build side boards for this trailer to up its capacity some.


----------



## bore_pig

She doesn't have high/low. I think that might have been on Big Red 350's.


----------



## cabinman

*Yamaha 80*



cmetalbend said:


> It's been in the current position for 2-3 years outside, Don't see what 4-6 months difference would make. If anybody has a mini(Kids) size four wheeler, for parts or trade/sell. I'd be interested.



I dont know if my kidds will let me sell it or not, It hasent been riden more than 15, 20 times in the past 2 years, and my baby turns 10 in may, Its a real cream puff, never been crashed, And Iam the only one thats ever toped it out,.Red in color,.automatic shift, I think they wood be happier with a golf cart,.as they are not allowed to go fast anyways,..T,C, E,J,


----------



## Hedge

> splittah wrote:
> I love that trailer Hedge.. that thing holds alot of wood and the tires look fine. Is that an old tractor axle on that? Did you build it yourself?



It gets used for all kinds of stuff. I need to add some removable sides on it so I don't have to mess with the straps. I built it (about 10yrs ago) starting with a set of stub axles from Gemplers. I made it so that I can pull one bolt in the front on the hitch and take the flatbed off and put on a sprayer (5 hp, 30', 55 gal boom sprayer). Nothing to high-tech really just fits the things I need it to. It's only real downfall is that it has a fairly high center of gravity and so when you put 15-20 small squares of hay on it you have to be real careful not to roll it over. The back of the axle has a 2" reciever on it that I put a long tube in and hang a wire unroller off the back of the trailer to help build fence with.


----------



## cmetalbend

Hedge said:


> It gets used for all kinds of stuff. I need to add some removable sides on it so I don't have to mess with the straps. I built it (about 10yrs ago) starting with a set of stub axles from Gemplers. I made it so that I can pull one bolt in the front on the hitch and take the flatbed off and put on a sprayer (5 hp, 30', 55 gal boom sprayer). Nothing to high-tech really just fits the things I need it to. It's only real downfall is that it has a fairly high center of gravity and so when you put 15-20 small squares of hay on it you have to be real careful not to roll it over. The back of the axle has a 2" reciever on it that I put a long tube in and hang a wire unroller off the back of the trailer to help build fence with.



Just an idea, but some removable bars would allow higher stacked loads. Like you see on logging trailers. Maybe alittle lighter too.


----------



## cmetalbend

cabinman said:


> I dont know if my kidds will let me sell it or not, It hasent been riden more than 15, 20 times in the past 2 years, and my baby turns 10 in may, Its a real cream puff, never been crashed, And Iam the only one thats ever toped it out,.Red in color,.automatic shift, I think they wood be happier with a golf cart,.as they are not allowed to go fast anyways,..T,C, E,J,



Well let me know before my tax return fizzles out. LOL. Build em a go cart with full roll cage. there more fun anways cuttin dougnuts. my son plowed his into an oak tree, all that was hurt----------His Pride---------oh and the front quarter was set back about 3""


----------



## cabinman

*GOOOOOO carts*



cmetalbend said:


> Well let me know before my tax return fizzles out. LOL. Build em a go cart with full roll cage. there more fun anways cuttin dougnuts. my son plowed his into an oak tree, all that was hurt----------His Pride---------oh and the front quarter was set back about 3""



My son wants a GO cart/Golf cart But Iam holding off, My baby girl wants a golf cart, But they might not let me sell the 4 wheeler until I get one,or the other, DADS,.rule,. But,. Iam watchin the polls,.. T,C, E,J,


----------



## beerman6

Lifted Golf-cart with ATV tires works great for hauling firewood out of the woods.


----------



## cmetalbend

cabinman said:


> My son wants a GO cart/Golf cart But Iam holding off, My baby girl wants a golf cart, But they might not let me sell the 4 wheeler until I get one,or the other, DADS,.rule,. But,. Iam watchin the polls,.. T,C, E,J,



Helmets you need helmets, maybe not with golf carts but anything else. Helmet saved my chit more than once. Here's the story. That cage I built on my son's cart was just about 3 inches higher then his helmet line. He was having trouble cuttin doghnuts and I thought "I'll show ya" I set down in it and the cage came up over my shoulders like seatbelt harness. My head stuck out from my jawline up. Thank God I had my helmet on. Of course Dumazz me I got it wrapped up, turned and rolled that Bazterd in a ready to burn feild. Gas was poring down my back. I have not doubt it would have broken my neck, scalped me, or burned me to death, had I not had a helmet on. All I can do is laugh at how stupid I was. I changed my saying to "OK son that's what NOT to do."


----------



## wood4heat

cmetalbend said:


> Thank God I had my helmet on. Of course Dumazz me I got it wrapped up, turned and rolled that Bazterd in a ready to burn feild. Gas was poring down my back. I have not doubt it would have broken my neck, scalped me, or burned me to death, had I not had a helmet on. All I can do is laugh at how stupid I was. I changed my saying to "OK son that's what NOT to do."



How did a helmet keep you from breaking your neck or burning to death? Your actually lucky your helmet didn't break your collar bone. I'm not knocking you for wearing one just sounds like unreal expectations of a helmet.

edit: I just read this and it sounds sort of anti helmet. I just wanted to say that's not the case, I fully believe in wearing them but people should be aware of their limitations. There's a quote from a helmet designer I like that said "tell me what kind of crash you're going to have and I'll design your perfect helmet".


----------



## bore_pig

> edit: I just read this and it sounds sort of anti helmet. I just wanted to say that's not the case, I fully believe in wearing them but people should be aware of their limitations. There's a quote from a helmet designer I like that said "tell me what kind of crash you're going to have and I'll design your perfect helmet".



Do we really need disclaimers?! LOL!

My hair's on fire!:angry2:


----------



## czar800

This is what i use, paid 250 for the dump trailer.


----------



## Hedge

> *cmetalbend wrote:*
> Just an idea, but some removable bars would allow higher stacked loads. Like you see on logging trailers. Maybe alittle lighter too.



Well actually I was thinking a cattle pannel and some square tube for the sides.. But seriously both might really be a good deal, then no matter if I was hauling small logs or cut pieces I would have a good way to keep them on as well.. Sounds like a good rainy day project next fall....


----------



## tdb

*Allis Hualer*


----------



## tdb

*Allis Hualer*


----------



## jerry wayne

*ultimate hauler*

Very moblie, hooked up to a tracktor/3 point hitch.......great for deliveries too.I owned it anyway for a backhoe buss.. trying to get it off the ground.f-350 pulls er full easy,lift a little atta time when stacking.Works like a shoot,just gotta watch for them KEYHOLD pieces........avalanchhhhh.


----------



## wood4heat

bore_pig said:


> Do we really need disclaimers?! LOL!
> 
> My hair's on fire!:angry2:



yup, CYA.!

Hey czar800 Love the tractor!!! How about a better pic of it, looks like one I used to haul hay with.


----------



## czar800

Hear are some more pictures.


----------



## bore_pig

Lot's of red pics! I have to break it up a little!


----------



## MRCONRAN

*favorite wood haulers*

I use a couple of different ones.


----------



## hydro2

bore_pig said:


> Lot's of red pics! I have to break it up a little!



Yea I have a G that looks like that and I know I don't haul any wood with it. It is a garage queen like I bet those are.


----------



## hydro2

Nice G by the way. What year is it? The un-styled looks great too. I have always wanted an un-styled.


----------



## Streblerm

Speedex 1632. Tires are 32" tall in the back. I'm not cutting grass with it any more, but it is on snow plow duty. It is nearly unstoppable with tire chains on it.


----------



## STLfirewood

Any of you guys looking for an old deere. Friend of mine has one for sale. He told me it was the last year of the 2 cylinders. It has a wide front. I think a 605 or a 620 something like that. It's been redone and is very nice. He wants 6k for it. 

Scott


----------



## wood4heat

STLfirewood said:


> Any of you guys looking for an old deere. Friend of mine has one for sale. He told me it was the last year of the 2 cylinders. It has a wide front. I think a 605 or a 620 something like that. It's been redone and is very nice. He wants 6k for it.
> 
> Scott



My grandpa used to call those "pop pop" tractors.


----------



## mayor

Here's Jerry...my buddy...and here's a few of the toys we get the wood out with!


----------



## bore_pig

The G is a 47. The unstyled is a 35 B Short-body Brass Label. And yes, they are garage queens!


----------



## wdchuck

mayor said:


> Here's Jerry...my buddy...and here's a few of the toys we get the wood out with!



Sweet.


----------



## Cowboy Billy

Here's two of out pullers. Went to the farm and had to try out the new 2156  That is just one small white pine on the running gear with my brother infront of it  I need to get the log pipes on the trailer still.






The second picture is a mule 4x4 four wheel steering. Sorry didn't have a picture of it with wood just 10 bales of hay. It is rated for 1000lbs but will haul more than that






Billy


----------



## Cowboy Billy

Here's two of out pullers. Went to the farm and had to try out the new 2156  That is just one small white pine on the running gear with my brother infront of it  I need to get the log pipes on the trailer still.






The second picture is a mule 4x4 four wheel steering. Sorry didn't have a picture of it with wood just 10 bales of hay. It is rated for 1000lbs but will haul more than that






Billy


----------



## Rleonard

The daily wood hauler is this"






Hauling logs is done with this. I had just removed the straps getting ready to unload.

<a href="http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Wood/?action=view&current=IMG_0656.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Wood/IMG_0656.jpg" border="0" alt="Hauling Logs"></a>

<a href="http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Wood/?action=view&current=IMG_0658.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Wood/IMG_0658.jpg" border="0" alt="Load of wood"></a>

Moving logs is done with this:






With help of course;






Ready for winter!


----------



## thenorth

my latest method,,, woodshed to house, 1 face cord at a time.........






John


----------



## Marc

Rleonard said:


> The daily wood hauler is this



Gorgeous Shephard... the truck/trailer is pretty nice too... a trailer that size must cost a fair amount...?


----------



## grampakev

*my wood haulers*

newbee here, i hope these pics. come out right



and another.


----------



## grampakev

*my haulers*

sorry i thought i had it figured out. the pics. thing. back to the drawing board


----------



## grampakev

*test*

newbee here, i hope these pics. come out right



and another.


----------



## oneoldbanjo

This wood hauler isn't mine. The one I have doesn't work this well....Mine makes too much noise when heavy loads are applied.


----------



## Zodiac45

oneoldbanjo said:


> This wood hauler isn't mine. The one I have doesn't work this well....Mine makes too much noise when heavy loads are applied.



Ha,ha yep...My gal is scared of chainsaws, which is great for me! I do all the sawing, she throws onto the truck  Wonder why she doesn't like too go so much anymore? :monkey:


----------



## grampakev

*my haulers*




[/IMG] gee i hope this works


----------



## grampakev

i give up, sorry, again


----------



## grampakev

*my haulers*

just a couple pics. of my wood haulers. 1941 Ford, 2001 Honda



[/IMG] sorry see below


----------



## grampakev




----------



## GSP

the old beast


----------



## gruff4531

*One part of the Hauler*

Pic of the power end of my wood hauler, I pull a 5x8 trailer with this.

Thinking about getting a skidding cone, has anyone had much luck with a setup like this?

Sportsman 500 HO RSE Edition


----------



## grampakev

*honda*

gruff, i do everything with my quad honda formen 4x4, when i bought it it was 4wheel all the time hated it i bought the shaft with the pushbutton to disingage the front shaft, best money i ever spent. i drag everything with it, logs, trucks, horse crap out to the field, and my grandkids on a sled. great tool.


----------



## tatra805

Hi!

Newbie trying to contribute as a thanks for the tons of info found on this site.

I am using the thing below with attached to it a hitch converted small car trailer. It easily pulls half-ton.

Like the little place it needs between eg... trees. Full lockable drive, 3 forward-1reverse. 

Detach the trailer and you have a modern draft horse to pull those logs.

It is a local product and the engine can be taken of in 10sec to be placed on other tools for groundwork, cutting grass, snow plough, etc etc.

Many parts and extensions available. www.supa.sk has it on their site.

Drive engine - gearbox is a centrifugal clutch. It takes a lot of abuse. I know daily workers aged 20+ and still going strong. Parts cheap, construction easy.

I like it. And prefered it above a small tractor. In mud - snow it keeps going where you bog a garden-type tractor (even with chains)

Price new: +- 2000 USD with the 7HP honda engine.


----------



## GSP




----------



## cabinman

*Welcome to AS*



tatra805 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie trying to contribute as a thanks for the tons of info found on this site.
> 
> I am using the thing below with attached to it a hitch converted small car trailer. It easily pulls half-ton.
> 
> Like the little place it needs between eg... trees. Full lockable drive, 3 forward-1reverse.
> 
> Detach the trailer and you have a modern draft horse to pull those logs.
> 
> It is a local product and the engine can be taken of in 10sec to be placed on other tools for groundwork, cutting grass, snow plough, etc etc.
> 
> Many parts and extensions available. www.supa.sk has it on their site.
> 
> Drive engine - gearbox is a centrifugal clutch. It takes a lot of abuse. I know daily workers aged 20+ and still going strong. Parts cheap, construction easy.
> 
> I like it. And prefered it above a small tractor. In mud - snow it keeps going where you bog a garden-type tractor (even with chains)
> 
> Price new: +- 2000 USD with the 7HP honda engine.



Tatra, I like the versitilty of your tractor, Id like to see a seat on a single axle trailer, for snakin around in the woods, neat toy,. I couldnt bring the tractor up on the site tho, Eric


----------



## tatra805

@ cabinman

Try this link, should direct you to their HTML catalogue 

http://www.supa.sk/supa/katalog.htm

if it doesnt work I can mail you pdf version 7Mb

I personally dont like their trailer with the seat.
First of all it is not for free
it is not strong enough to my opinion
and it cannot be attached to a car, so dedicated use only.

feel free to ask


----------



## czar800

GSP said:


>



That one looks like its been through 2 world wars...
I Like it!!!


----------



## Rleonard

Marc said:


> Gorgeous Shephard... the truck/trailer is pretty nice too... a trailer that size must cost a fair amount...?



Thanks Marc,
The trailer is a tilt bed. There is a hydraulic power pack that lifts the bed and I can drive the tractor right up. I bought it just before steel prices went crazy. It weighs 8K lbs empty, I had remote control added for tilt and winch operations. The brakes are electric to hydraulic disk. It has all worked out perfectly. I have about 12K in it.

Thanks for the comment about Nick. We take care of each other.

Bob


----------



## stonykill

GSP said:


>


I love it!


----------



## GSP

czar800 said:


> That one looks like its been through 2 world wars...
> I Like it!!!


I think it was built not long after WW2. There's a 250 chevy motor in it.Works good though.Here's another pic.


----------



## fourustircom

*What, No Olivers?*

Wow, you guys got some neat wood hauling toys! Must be all that fuel oil/propane/NG you've been saving! My dad would have loved looking at all the A-C's, we had a WD narrow front when I was growing up. The trip loader was operated by a cable/hydraulic setup. I like my 550 Oliver better, but it's a bear climbing over the loader frame.

Thanks!


----------



## doubletodd

awesome pics, looks like a good excuse to buy a 4-wheeler


----------



## jimw

*4x4 articulating mini skidder*

Here's mine. Swivels and articulates as well as a steerable front axle.
35 inch tall tires, powered by a Honda 13hp that drives a hydraulic pump
that powers a hydraulic motor that runs thru a 4 speed trans. Geared
extremely low, 1st gear is half the speed of a normal walking pace. Rear
body is set up with a winch and a mechanical type 3pt hitch for lifting
the log butts off the ground. The articulation makes it impossible to lift
a tire off the ground, one wheel can be 4 ft up on a rock and the other
half will remain in contact with the ground.
Jim


----------



## hanniedog

Jimw that is a neat little skidder. Is it home built or a puchased unit?


----------



## cabinman

*Welcome to AS*



jimw said:


> Here's mine. Swivels and articulates as well as a steerable front axle.
> 35 inch tall tires, powered by a Honda 13hp that drives a hydraulic pump
> that powers a hydraulic motor that runs thru a 4 speed trans. Geared
> extremely low, 1st gear is half the speed of a normal walking pace. Rear
> body is set up with a winch and a mechanical type 3pt hitch for lifting
> the log butts off the ground. The articulation makes it impossible to lift
> a tire off the ground, one wheel can be 4 ft up on a rock and the other
> half will remain in contact with the ground.
> Jim



WOW Jim that thing is cool,...Can you elaborate a little on how it was built,..What wood you change IF anything, If you built another one,.More pics please,..Thanks Eric


----------



## jimw

*4x4 articulating mini skidder*

Its home made by me. It uses Jeep CJ front and rear axles, the swivel
joint is a complete front hub from an older Jeep. The drive shaft runs
thru the center of it. Rear body bolts to what would normally be the
front wheel hub, allows for 360 degree rotation. Drive line is chain driven
from a 4 speed trans to the drive shaft. The hydraulic drive makes for
no pedals etc, stop on a hill and the hydraulic motor locks up and becomes
a parking brake. Right now the steering is done with mechanical linkage, will
be changed to hydraulics later. The hydraulic system is also set up with
quick disconnects to power a log splitter. Front axle also steers via a 12 volt
worm screw, makes for very tight turns in the woods. Only failure so far is
a split u joint, i used one from a PTO shaft and it could not handle the load.
The rest of the u joints are regular spicer type Jeep units. I built it to go
places my 4 wheel drive John Deere tractor wont go.


----------



## SWI Don

GSP

Your Massey Harris looks like it's been through a few rough spots but still going strong. I could quiz dad to see if he could identify model and age. I am not up to snuff on my Masseys.

SWAG says a model 30 or 44. I have a neighbor that collects them.


Don


----------



## GSP

SWI Don said:


> GSP
> 
> Your Massey Harris looks like it's been through a few rough spots but still going strong. I could quiz dad to see if he could identify model and age. I am not up to snuff on my Masseys.
> 
> SWAG says a model 30 or 44. I have a neighbor that collects them.
> 
> 
> Don



The front end has been replaced and thats why it looks raised in the front.The seat was a homemade job welded on.


----------



## doubletodd

jimw said:


> Here's mine. Swivels and articulates as well as a steerable front axle.
> 35 inch tall tires, powered by a Honda 13hp that drives a hydraulic pump
> that powers a hydraulic motor that runs thru a 4 speed trans. Geared
> extremely low, 1st gear is half the speed of a normal walking pace. Rear
> body is set up with a winch and a mechanical type 3pt hitch for lifting
> the log butts off the ground. The articulation makes it impossible to lift
> a tire off the ground, one wheel can be 4 ft up on a rock and the other
> half will remain in contact with the ground.
> Jim



schweeet!!


----------



## stonykill

jimw said:


> Here's mine. Swivels and articulates as well as a steerable front axle.
> 35 inch tall tires, powered by a Honda 13hp that drives a hydraulic pump
> that powers a hydraulic motor that runs thru a 4 speed trans. Geared
> extremely low, 1st gear is half the speed of a normal walking pace. Rear
> body is set up with a winch and a mechanical type 3pt hitch for lifting
> the log butts off the ground. The articulation makes it impossible to lift
> a tire off the ground, one wheel can be 4 ft up on a rock and the other
> half will remain in contact with the ground.
> Jim



that is so cool. Do you have pics of the buildup or a link to a site? I'd love to see more pics.

That birch log is tiny. 

More pics!


----------



## GeeVee

*Say hello to Juan Carlos Miguel DeJesus Martinez Lopez*




[/URL][/IMG]

This is Pedro. He's got his teeth sunk into 12' of 28" Red Oak. Pedro is only 48" wide. NOT the easiest way to carry a log out of the hammock, though. I have other pics of him carrying a log this diameter/size, in three pieces, in the grapple. That, I can walk through the woods with. 

I am about to fab a log dolly that will be centered under a log mid point, and hitch/winch up to the reciever on the back. 

I think if you clicky the linky, it takes you to webshots to see the rest of the album.


----------



## fireman31

*that SUPA unit*

That SUPA unit looks suspiciously like a gravely with a vertical shaft engine!!!


----------



## JackD_ME

Hey JimW,

That looks like the big brother to my wood hauler! A 1970 PUG now called the Badlands model.













The tires on this one are 26" and it's run off an 11 hp Honda. Mine needs 'ring' or diamond chains though.
The log arch was built by a friend and has a 1200lb winch that I run through a 'doubler'. 

Been considering just building a rack to carry 4' firewood out but it sure can drag some timber!


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

Here is mine. 

<a href="http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/?action=view&current=P4061448.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/P4061448.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ghitch75

here is mine...


----------



## bluepaint

*Trailer*

$500 for non runner truck
$200 for steel
$100 for pipes and fittings

Sold cab and motor for $300...?

-$500


----------



## bluepaint

*Trailer*

OOPS did something twice..?
$500 for non runner truck
$200 for steel
$100 for pipes and fittings

Sold cab and motor for $300...?

-$500


----------



## NC Firewood

czar800 said:


> This is what i use, paid 250 for the dump trailer.



Is that a Farmall 766 or 966?


----------



## NC Firewood

Here is one of my wood haulers 68' International dump.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

NC Firewood said:


> Here is one of my wood haulers 68' International dump.



Now _*that's*_ my idea of a truck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

NC Firewood said:


> Is that a Farmall 766 or 966?



NC, you either need more air in those tires or less wood on that trailer! 


You also need to learn how to resize pictures! PLEASE! :jawdrop:


----------



## 2FatGuys

NC Firewood said:


> Here is one of my wood haulers 68' International dump.



SWEET!!!! THAT is what I'd like to have... for fun or work.


----------



## rx7145

Here is my unit. 97', 2500, 6.5 Turbo Diesel, 3.73gears.


----------



## ghitch75

the 1 ton is a 93 6.5 turbo 4.10's 5 speed with a 10 ton hoist..

hey rx7145 if you need any help workin' on your 6.5 pm me and i'll send you to a great site for 6.5's...


----------



## yukon7

*argo wood hauler*

View attachment 69210


----------



## 11perry

*Hauling wood*

Couple of photo's hauling wood


----------



## 11perry

*Hauling more wood*

Hauling more wood


----------



## 11perry

*The arch*

These things work great


----------



## beerman6

yukon7 said:


> View attachment 69210



Thats sweet,I've got a OLD 6 wheeler,she dont float real good any more,but runs like a champ.


----------



## David Wayne

*For those DODGE lovers*

A couple of loads of yesterdays fence row clearing, Ash & Cherry
View attachment 69626


----------



## logrover

unimogs with cranes are useful  

2.5 tonne log being uplifted:





in use this weekend:















http://www.log-rover.co.uk


----------



## jags

Logrover - quit it!!! Unimog this landrover that......Your KILLING ME!:hmm3grin2orange:  

I love this thread. Its cool just seeing all the neat stuff that everyone builds for their special application. Love the mini skidders. Reminds me of the old coots.


----------



## boostnut

Jags, if you're familiar with the old coots check this out. One of my old customers is building the "Coot2".

http://www.columbusindustries.com/coot2.html


----------



## jags

I have actually seen these before. It appears that it is a newer, tougher version of the original coot. Neat machines. I would buy an old coot if I could find one at the right price and in the area, just for a toy (like I need another one )


----------



## ronr

My 56 Dodge Power Wagon dump with a load.


----------



## Farmerjon

Now that old Power Wagon is one sweet truck. Don't know if I could use it for work??!! Beats my old 48 Ford one ton with dump.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

ronr said:


> My 56 Dodge Power Wagon dump with a load. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh man i love those trucks


----------



## BeeVee

Here's mine.../95 GMC 4x


----------



## czar800

NC Firewood said:


> Is that a Farmall 766 or 966?







1066 







..


----------



## 046

now here's a serious dump trailer for sale on tulsa craigslist
he wants $5k... what a deal!

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/667747491.html


----------



## laynes69

Just cut this today. My tractor is a 1955 Oliver Super 55 diesel, pushing around 45 hp. I use an old truck frame thats about 12 feet long to haul most of my wood. I get it up to the house, then cut and split it beside the pile.


----------



## bore_pig

That's a good pic! Quite the load behind the old Oliver. Does that tractor have the "Hydra-Power Drive"? One of my father-in-law's Olivers has that. Kind of a neat option.


----------



## laynes69

Nope, it does have 6 forward 2 reverse gears. Its not much bigger than an N series ford, but has an independent PTO, Auxillary Hydraulics, and much more power. Believe it or not, I have had enough wood on the 3 point to float the front tires off the ground. Its my baby, wouldn't trade it for the world. The hydra drive was on the larger series olivers.


----------



## Stihl051master

I really enjoyed the pics of everyone else's wood haulers, so here's a couple pics of my mine. It's really thick in my woods, so I have to cut trails to get back there and I need something small. If it's in a more open area, I use the tractor and just load the trailer with the loader. The first pic is of my mule, set up for wood cutting and hauling out the results. 







Once I get the wood out and split, I break out the Dodge. It's a 92' one ton 4x4, Cummins Diesel with a five speed and heavy duty flatbed. I can even fit a full cord in the back if I stack it in high in the center. Here it is yesterday with a load of wood for my dad on a trailer I built last winter. (For the safety patrol yes, it has brakes). I can fit two cords in there loose if I really heap the wood on.


----------



## bore_pig

Kind of hard to tell, but are those #### Cepek SpiderTrac tires on the back of the Mulie?

Awesome trailer. I'd like something like that, but would prefer a gooseneck. Sure can haul alot of wood!


----------



## bore_pig

Apparently I can't use the name Dic* without getting censored. My previous post I was talking about Dic* Cepek tires.


----------



## whiting-5

ole big reds rock grew up with these dont know how many boats we launched with the big reds they were beast its funny my kids look at ole pictures of us in the desert with 3 wheelers back in the 80s there like you guys were just weird!!!


----------



## bore_pig

I LOVE MY BIG RED! Until the snow is more than 8" deep anyway! Have to make my loads smaller if the snow is too deep. Only problem I've had is that a few weeks ago my starter stopped working. Appears to be that the brushes are bad. I'll have to get that fixed before the weather gets too much colder!


----------



## Stihl051master

The Mule has Deestone Swamp Witches. They actually have a hilarious cartoon witch flying on a broomstick across a yellow moon on the sidewall. They are actually really good tires, 6 ply, and under 50 apiece for 24" 11W. 

Also, if I would have had the Dodge when I built the trailer It would be a gooseneck and also bigger! But, it does the job.


----------



## Wismer

wood4heat said:


> No pretty snow pic's like some of you have but here's my hauler anyway. This setup is actually used for mainly yard debris and garbage but I was using the trailer as a wheelbarrow and in the interest of this thread threw it on the quad.  I plan on building a wood shed about 150yds behind the house to season wood so this will come in handy to haul loads up to the house at some point. I am also going to build side boards for this trailer to up its capacity some.



wood 4 heat,

how does that rincon handle a loaded trailer? I have a rubicon and a foreman but i am looking at upgrading to a rincon. I have done some research and know overall its a great bike and the best ride honda has ever come up with. I have heard reports of best IRS system in any bike. I guess the biggest probelsm reported with it were lack of engine brake (not a big deal for me) the 3 speed auto was awkward at times and lacked torque for climbing and towing, and not having a low end first gear only compounded the problem.

What are your thoughts and experiences? What year is it?


----------



## CowboyAndy




----------



## Suz

*Our two wood haulers*

Mine is the newer one in front and the back one is my Son's. This is after last Saturday's cutting.





BTW, the back load will only go about 50 yards down the highway so it's not strapped. Although you cannot see it that well, our "buster" is in the back.


----------



## bore_pig

Cowboy Andy--Is that an automatic loading system on your trailer?


----------



## bore_pig

Suz-- That's quite the load on the 3/4 ton!  Your son's 1/2 ton must be on the stops!:jawdrop:  :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## SAW

Suz said:


> Mine is the newer one in front and the back one is my Son's. This is after last Saturday's cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the back load will only go about 50 yards down the highway so it's not strapped. Although you cannot see it that well, our "buster" is in the back.





Good lord that is a Sh*tton of firewood on those trucks. :jawdrop: 

I though i loaded mine down bad.


----------



## Suz

bore_pig said:


> Suz-- That's quite the load on the 3/4 ton! Your son's 1/2 ton must be on the stops!



My Son's truck is also a 3/4 ton, but only a 2 wheel drive. BTW, we use this truck to pull the logs out of the woods to our working area because we can put all kinds of dents on it without any worries. We put a load on it and start pulling logs!


Jim


----------



## TJ-Bill

My neighbour just came home with a new Chev 3/4 ton and New Bi-Mar dump trailer... (he's my new best friend, just haven't told him yet)


----------



## CowboyAndy

bore_pig said:


> Cowboy Andy--Is that an automatic loading system on your trailer?


It is, but doesn't work that well. Sometimes you have to yell at it or kick it to get it to work right. Not worth the investment...


----------



## wdchuck

Hey Suz, 
What kind of wood is in those two pickups?


----------



## Suz

wdchuck said:


> Hey Suz,
> What kind of wood is in those two pickups?


It is all red oak. The stuff on my truck is nice and dry, but no rot.
Oak blight went through the area and there are LOTS of dead oaks. 
Jim


----------



## bonnieville

Here's mine.





1970 F350 Factory Platform/Stake. 360, T18, Dana 70. Paid $700 for it 2 1/2 years ago.
Yesterday's haul.


----------



## streeter

Suz said:


> Mine is the newer one in front and the back one is my Son's. This is after last Saturday's cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the back load will only go about 50 yards down the highway so it's not strapped. Although you cannot see it that well, our "buster" is in the back.



OMG!! You have more spring left on your truck LOL 
Kindof resembles my truck with a load on it:jawdrop: LMAO


----------



## valekbrothers

I thought I was the only one that had to haul their wood half way across the county.

Here is what we have set up now. I can throw over a cord of split wood on it and pull it just fine with my Dodge Dakota.

Oh yea.. Prices:
$600 for the frame and axles
$100 for extra steel to reinforce frame
$100 for lumber
A case of beer for the tool box


----------



## deeker

The Log Rite ATV arch and a sixteen foot pine.




A steep hill, level out the telephone pole. And a load of ponderosa pine.


----------



## blsnelling

That's a steep hill for sure!


----------



## deeker

The load shifted to the rear of the trailer, and it lifted the truck rear end up and moved it towards the pole. It was exciting...to say the least.

Kevin


----------



## mattmc2003

Not too bad for a couple of hours work friday morning i don't think. Being alone, and splitting with a 6lb maul. New to posting pics, i hope it works. I think its a 4x8 or so trailer. Did this two weeks ago behind an s10....a little too much for it. I opted for the in laws f150 this time.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

Here's mine.


----------



## bore_pig

Buck--The cylinder looks purchased, but did you fab and install everything else yourself? It looks well built!


----------



## abohac

*Here's what I use.*

I use the backhoe or truck or both.


----------



## Old Goat

*Part of this years heating wood*









This is a load of silver maple that will be our main source of heat this winter. I backed the trailer down the driveway close to the garage and tarped it. This makes it easy for the kids to bring wood into the house and keeps it out of the snow that tends to build up through the winter.

The trailer is rated at 7500 lbs gross for hwy use and 5000 lbs for off road. I have yet to overloaded it, not sure if I can. It will hold more then I can pull with any of my vehicles.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

bore_pig said:


> Buck--The cylinder looks purchased, but did you fab and install everything else yourself? It looks well built!


I had the truck place that was going to install the tommy lift to install it since i bought it from them. I made the front 24" today and went out and got 3 loads. We put all we could get on the 1st load with the front at 30"+ high and tapered to about 24" all the way to the back. It had no trouble raising the load.
Got new pics today but will be tomorrow before i post em.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

Old Goat said:


> This is a load of silver maple that will be our main source of heat this winter. I backed the trailer down the driveway close to the garage and tarped it. This makes it easy for the kids to bring wood into the house and keeps it out of the snow that tends to build up through the winter.
> 
> The trailer is rated at 7500 lbs gross for hwy use and 5000 lbs for off road. I have yet to overloaded it, not sure if I can. It will hold more then I can pull with any of my vehicles.


Looks good and stout!


----------



## GRAYSTONE

*Graystones Wood Hauling Equipment*

Here is my Hauling Equipment

Tandem Axle 6 x 10 dump trailer (7000 lb) - 1 cord

Single Axle 5 x 8 dump trailer (3500 lb) - 1/2 cord

Picture of front hitch as well. Makes it easy to move the trailers around the yard.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

This one of the 3 loads we got yesterday. Feels like 30 to my back! The box is 7' wide so its a pretty good pile.


----------



## Darton2

Might need some new shocks....


----------



## coog

Old Goat said:


> This is a load of silver maple that will be our main source of heat this winter. I backed the trailer down the driveway close to the garage and tarped it. This makes it easy for the kids to bring wood into the house and keeps it out of the snow that tends to build up through the winter.
> 
> The trailer is rated at 7500 lbs gross for hwy use and 5000 lbs for off road. I have yet to overloaded it, not sure if I can. It will hold more then I can pull with any of my vehicles.



Hey Goat, are you using the brakes on that trailer? I thought I might get one for using behind my tractor.Nice load of wood.


----------



## Bob95065

Old Goat said:


> This is a load of silver maple that will be our main source of heat this winter. I backed the trailer down the driveway close to the garage and tarped it. This makes it easy for the kids to bring wood into the house and keeps it out of the snow that tends to build up through the winter.
> 
> The trailer is rated at 7500 lbs gross for hwy use and 5000 lbs for off road. I have yet to overloaded it, not sure if I can. It will hold more then I can pull with any of my vehicles.



Hey Goat, where did you get that trailer? I really want one.


----------



## DonB

Although I only stock up on firewood every few years, this works okay. I pull it around with a 1988 F-350 DRW diesel. This is a load of fresh red oak. It split out to 1¾ cords. It's just tossed in since I only had to haul it about 300 yards.


----------



## Old Goat

coog said:


> Hey Goat, are you using the brakes on that trailer? I thought I might get one for using behind my tractor.Nice load of wood.



The trailer has air brakes and the suburban does not so the answer is no to using brakes. When I pull it behind the suburban I have to take it easy with a full load as seen in the pictures. I am looking for a good deal on a deuce and a half to pull it with. Some day if I'm lucky.


----------



## Old Goat

Bob95065 said:


> Hey Goat, where did you get that trailer? I really want one.



I picked up two of these trailers at a State of Utah surplus auction for $80 each. It was pure luck. I looked them over well before the auction and couldn't figure out why I got them so cheap. They were not the first or the last ones auctioned off, it was just pure random luck. They had 15 or more and most of them sold for $200 to $300. Even some that were in worse shape sold for over $200. Hind sight tells me I should have bid more on the others and got as many as I could for the $300 price. I could have sold this one several times for $500 or more. 

Here is a link to find one for sale in your area if you are lucky. Do a search for a "M105A2" or a "M102A5"

http://www.govliquidation.com/


----------



## bore_pig

How much wood is in that trailer? It's stacked in nice and tight.


----------



## MarcS

Here is my firewood hauler. Just got home with it yesterday. Cut it all with my Jonsereds 52E (just bought a nice 041AV today for the big stuff). The half hour drive home was more than enough reward for the sweat in cutting and loading, she really barked!

The truck is a '72 Am General M35A2C, trailer is M105 like the Old Goat's. Truck has dropsides on the bed so I load all the big chunks first with the sides down. She's a pretty good little toy to have around.

I've been so busy reading all the good stuff on this site this is my first post. I'll have to get a couple pictures of my saws on too.

Marc


----------



## grandpatractor

MarcS said:


> Here is my firewood hauler. Just got home with it yesterday. Cut it all with my Jonsereds 52E (just bought a nice 041AV today for the big stuff). The half hour drive home was more than enough reward for the sweat in cutting and loading, she really barked!
> 
> The truck is a '72 Am General M35A2C, trailer is M105 like the Old Goat's. Truck has dropsides on the bed so I load all the big chunks first with the sides down. She's a pretty good little toy to have around.
> 
> I've been so busy reading all the good stuff on this site this is my first post. I'll have to get a couple pictures of my saws on too.
> 
> Marc



Nice truck MarcS. And nice load of wood. Welcome to AS. This is what I use


----------



## Old Goat

MarcS said:


> Here is my firewood hauler. Just got home with it yesterday. Cut it all with my Jonsereds 52E (just bought a nice 041AV today for the big stuff). The half hour drive home was more than enough reward for the sweat in cutting and loading, she really barked!
> 
> The truck is a '72 Am General M35A2C, trailer is M105 like the Old Goat's. Truck has dropsides on the bed so I load all the big chunks first with the sides down. She's a pretty good little toy to have around.
> 
> I've been so busy reading all the good stuff on this site this is my first post. I'll have to get a couple pictures of my saws on too.
> 
> Marc



Marc,

That picture is worth inserting in the body of a message so I did it for you in this post, hope you don't mind. That is what I call the perfect set up. I need one of those M35s. Maybe the word "need" is to strong, how about I would * like *one of those M35s. Maybe for Christmas, I'll have to start dropping hints.


----------



## Old Goat

bore_pig said:


> How much wood is in that trailer? It's stacked in nice and tight.


















I was able to get all but two of these rounds in the photos split and stuffed into the trailer. The inside of the trailer is 9' x 6' not including the tail gate and the top bows are 5' high from the floor of the trailer. You also need to subtract a few cubic feet for the wheel wells. I figure there is just a little over two cords of silver maple on this load.


----------



## coog

If that burns like the Silver Maple I'm used to, you have about enough for a couple of days.I think you DO need that M35!


----------



## Old Goat

coog said:


> If that burns like the Silver Maple I'm used to, you have about enough for a couple of days.I think you DO need that M35!



Silver maple is not my first chose but the price was right, free. Our house is well built, 6" walls and plenty of insulation. One hot fire a day most of the winter keeps us comfortable. We even skip a day every now and then, a fire every 36 hours or so. For the bitter cold days I have a pile of black locust set aside. We live at 5400' in central Utah so cold temps and snow are the norm from mid Nov to March. Not as cold as Idaho or Wyoming, but a lot colder then Vegas.


----------



## bonnieville

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Here's mine.



I like the hoist. I need something like that for my truck. Where'd it come from? How much? Electric or PTO?


----------



## sredlin

one day supply of wood


----------



## fourustircom

*3 wheeler*

Most of those old 3 wheelers were quite bullet proof, might start smoking a little. I traded an old dune buggy for a not quite as old quad, a 1985 Suzuki 230 Quadsport. A milk crate clamped to the rear bumper just fit and a hitch was made out of a piece of 1/4" strap clapmed to the axle and control arm. We'll see if it does any better in deep snow than the 185s.


----------



## fourustircom

*Allis*

Cool tractors! Wish dad hadn't of sold his old WD wide front with lift! My 550 Oliver works just as well though and is faster. Needs a hydro bucket instead of the trip style.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

bonnieville said:


> I like the hoist. I need something like that for my truck. Where'd it come from? How much? Electric or PTO?



I got everything from a dealer here in Ks. Had them to insatll it too. Its electric and was around $1300 for everything. Works very nice.


----------



## cjcocn

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> I got everything from a dealer here in Ks. Had them to insatll it too. Its electric and was around $1300 for everything. Works very nice.



Ole

I see a cylinder there. Would that make it electric-hydraulic? I ask because I am looking at doing the same thing and found a set-up for $1099 + tax. It too has a hydraulic cylinder and I was wondering how I would power it. Knowing the proper terminology will help me find info quicker (yes, I am a greenhorn when it comes to hydraulics).

Thanks


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

cjcocn said:


> Ole
> 
> I see a cylinder there. Would that make it electric-hydraulic? I ask because I am looking at doing the same thing and found a set-up for $1099 + tax. It too has a hydraulic cylinder and I was wondering how I would power it. Knowing the proper terminology will help me find info quicker (yes, I am a greenhorn when it comes to hydraulics).
> 
> Thanks


I'm a greenhorn too! I guess it would make it elect-hyd since the pump is electric. I was told the cylinder was the cheapest part of this but i dont know yet. I had someone tell me i could have used the power steering pump but i dont think it would have compaired to this pump. It is power up and down and pretty darn quick. It will lift 4,500 lbs +.


----------



## mimilkman1

sredlin said:


> one day supply of wood



That would last me prob 4 hrs in the dead of winter. 0 deg temps.

Kyle


----------



## grandpatractor

mimilkman1 said:


> That would last me prob 4 hrs in the dead of winter. 0 deg temps.
> 
> Kyle



Me too:agree2:


----------



## coog

Here is one for you,Goat:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HIGH...ryZ80765QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I volunteer to deliver, but it will probably take several months!


----------



## Kingsley

coog 

I love that truck! If only a guy had too much disposable income.


----------



## coog

Might be hard to hide that from the wife until it "cooled" off.
I'd pull the White and put in a Cummins; 134 hp for that rig?


----------



## ASEMASTER

*here are mine*

I use these to haul on my land only.


----------



## coog

Are you happy with the arch?Where did you get it?
Nice pictures.


----------



## cjcocn

ASEMASTER said:


> I use these to haul on my land only.



Nice pics.  

That's the first logging arch that I've seen with triangles. Is it homemade? I know that triangles are the way to go for strength and wonder if you built them in from the get-go or added them later?

Thanks


----------



## ASEMASTER

*more*

this is one load for the barn


----------



## ASEMASTER

*arch*

built it from an old trampoline from my younger years,mom bought it back in 1966 to keep us off the beds. it works ok and i have added a longer toung it will haul a log 32"x 10' any more and the atv gets pushed around and I'm in some hilly country.


----------



## Old Goat

coog said:


> Here is one for you,Goat:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HIGH...ryZ80765QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I volunteer to deliver, but it will probably take several months!



13 bids so far and the reserve is not met yet. Hum, I guess I could cash out my 401K but I don't think there is any money left in there now anyway, not sure though, I've been afraid to check it the last few months.


----------



## coog

You still have a 401K? Mine is down to a 101K.I'd rather invest in iron; it generally is still in the place you park it every morning.


----------



## Old Goat

*Military trailer hitch.*





I have have several questions about how I set up my M105 military trailer to pull with a civilian type vehicle so I thought that I would post a picture of the hitch. The trailers have a pintle hook that can be turned up or down to give you a drop or a rise in the hitch but even with it in the drop position it is still too high for most pick up trucks to pull. I welded the hitch in the photo onto the frame. It can be adjusted for height and completely removed if I still want to use the pintle hook or for theft prevention. The pintle hook can also be removed. Most of the time I have had it removed but I decided to reinstall the hook so it would not sprout legs and walk away. 

I installed a secondary light system with the thinking that I would some day get a M35 truck. The military has an interesting light plug set up on their vehicles.


----------



## coog

Nice work,Goat.Keep working on that truck.


----------



## MR4WD

I use this for yarding the dead stuff out of the bush. No more than 10 minute drive. It'll fit a face cord, but the trailer usually gets pretty upset when I haul that much









I use this for hauling more than a face cord at a time. After I split this load it turned out to be more than a cord.









I had to make a second trip for the top of that dead fir. Still only about a 15 minute drive from my doorstep.


----------



## 820wards

Here is a picture of my wood hauler with the trailer I use to get the wood out of the woods. (no pun there...)

http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq222/820wards/?action=edit&current=IMG_0081.jpg


80 CJ5
Trailer made from old Ford Courier bed and my hand built splitter My Dad and I built in 1987.

jerry-


----------



## cjcocn

820wards said:


> Here is a picture of my wood hauler with the trailer I use to get the wood out of the woods. (no pun there...)
> 
> http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq222/820wards/?action=edit&current=IMG_0081.jpg
> 
> 
> 80 CJ5
> Trailer made from old Ford Courier bed and my hand built splitter My Dad and I built in 1987.
> 
> jerry-



Is your photobucket password protected? That link took me to a generic page (that also contained sign-in boxes).


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

cjcocn said:


> Is your photobucket password protected? That link took me to a generic page (that also contained sign-in boxes).


It took me to MY own Photobucket.


----------



## stonykill

a couple of pics of a few of my many garden tractors hauling wood








I like to skid it into the field if at all possible


----------



## ken45

Finally got a photo of my wood hauler/snow plow/hay hauler, a Kubota RTV900. That's about a quarter of a cord on there. The beautiful part is the dump bed. Now if I could only get an automatic loader ;-)

Ken


----------



## bore_pig

ken45 said:


> Finally got a photo of my wood hauler/snow plow/hay hauler, a Kubota RTV900. That's about a quarter of a cord on there. The beautiful part is the dump bed. Now if I could only get an automatic loader ;-)
> 
> Ken



Do Kubota's run on gas or diesel? Is the dump hydraulic or manual with gas shock assist? Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## Rleonard

The RTV's are diesel. The bed lift is either hydraulic or manual depending on the model. Here is mine. I would not want to be without it.

Bob


----------



## bore_pig

Does that thing have heat too? How do you like starting that in the middle of winter?


----------



## ken45

Kubota only makes diesel engine equipment although I've heard some speculation that they might come out with a gas engine for the RTV.

The 900 does not have heat but there is a more expensive model that comes with a cab, a/c and heat. 

We just got ours in spring so I can't comment about winter starting but I do have a Kubota backhoe and two Kubota tractors and they have all started fine in the winter, you just have to give the engine heater plug a few seconds before starting. 

Mine has the hydraulic dump bed, very nice  It's rated for 1100 pounds in the bed, 1600 pounds payload capacity and 1300 pounds towing capacity. It has a hydraulic transmission, unlike the Kawasaki Mule which is a belt drive.

Ken


----------



## Rleonard

I have the cab heater in my RTV900. It will take the chill off the interior and is a welcome option. Starting has never been an issue no matter how cold it is.

The latest model, the RTV1100 has a much improved cab with heat and AC. The doors are steel frame with automotive style seals. Much quieter inside as well.

You will have around $15K in a 1100 with a few options.

Bob


----------



## donsalo

*1970 Cornbinder wood-getter*

I made the trailer to go down trails behind my Scout II, so it looks a little puny behind the truck, but that is the trailer that hauls all my firewood. It's a home-made 4x8 with a boat-trailer axle. It'll carry however much wood you can fit in it. I figure a little over half a cord if you just toss it in, more if you're nice about it.

This is today's load of Norway Pine from my Dad's house, it was dead and needed to go. Free wood is the best kind -- that's my vote ;-)


----------



## gretschdrummer

*Here's my oh trusty*

Here is our Gator.. It may not look like much but it does a pretty good and the hydraulic bed is great. I will get pic of my splitter. It is a troybilt 27 ton..

Scott


View attachment 82967


View attachment 82968


View attachment 82969


View attachment 82970


----------



## ken45

A friend has a gator. I've had to tow it out with my 4wheeler when he got stuck  Although they are four wheel drive, all four are the back, none in the front (I assume some models are 6wd?)

Well, okay, I've taken my Kubota RTV into spots where I knew I'd need the winch to get out (better than carrying the wood 100' UPhill). BTW, a winch is a nice accessory.

Gators are good too. My only suggestion to anyone buying one would be to get the roll over protection unless you only operate on very flat terrain (something I do not have).

Ken



gretschdrummer said:


> Here is our Gator.. It may not look like much but it does a pretty good and the hydraulic bed is great. I will get pic of my splitter. It is a troybilt 27 ton..
> 
> Scott


----------



## coog

donsalo said:


> I made the trailer to go down trails behind my Scout II, so it looks a little puny behind the truck, but that is the trailer that hauls all my firewood. It's a home-made 4x8 with a boat-trailer axle. It'll carry however much wood you can fit in it. I figure a little over half a cord if you just toss it in, more if you're nice about it.
> 
> This is today's load of Norway Pine from my Dad's house, it was dead and needed to go. Free wood is the best kind -- that's my vote ;-)



I know of a good body for your Binder, cheap, down here in Kansas.Even has a good engine.That's too nice a truck to trator-ize!


----------



## brisawyer

My wood hauler and what I cut today.


----------



## jayfromjay

Here is another way to haul wood with your RTV900


----------



## ken45

jayfromjay said:


> Here is another way to haul wood with your RTV900



That's great, but did you check the specs on the RTV's trailer hitch? 130# max tongue weight 

Besides, that negates the beauty of the dump bed 

I do have a couple of small trailers that I can use with it, but it's so nice to just back up and pull the dump lever!

Ken


----------



## jayfromjay

ken45 said:


> That's great, but did you check the specs on the RTV's trailer hitch? 130# max tongue weight
> 
> Besides, that negates the beauty of the dump bed
> 
> I do have a couple of small trailers that I can use with it, but it's so nice to just back up and pull the dump lever!
> 
> Ken



We did and thats why we didnt hook it to the hitch on the back. I've attached another photo of the hitch under the body. You can't use the dump with the hitch in but it only takes 5 minuets to unhook the dump cylinder and put in this assembly. This was the prototype, the next one looks like it will have a dump bed run of the wet system of the RTV and possibly a loader of some sort.


----------



## wvlogger

MarcS said:


> Here is my firewood hauler. Just got home with it yesterday. Cut it all with my Jonsereds 52E (just bought a nice 041AV today for the big stuff). The half hour drive home was more than enough reward for the sweat in cutting and loading, she really barked!
> 
> The truck is a '72 Am General M35A2C, trailer is M105 like the Old Goat's. Truck has dropsides on the bed so I load all the big chunks first with the sides down. She's a pretty good little toy to have around.
> 
> I've been so busy reading all the good stuff on this site this is my first post. I'll have to get a couple pictures of my saws on too.
> 
> Marc



man you took my idea i wanted to be the first on AS with a deuce


----------



## ken45

jayfromjay said:


> We did and thats why we didnt hook it to the hitch on the back. I've attached another photo of the hitch under the body. You can't use the dump with the hitch in but it only takes 5 minuets to unhook the dump cylinder and put in this assembly. This was the prototype, the next one looks like it will have a dump bed run of the wet system of the RTV and possibly a loader of some sort.



Ah! Very good! I didn't look close enough at your original photo to notice the gooseneck hitch. I thought the front was just to hold the wood on.

Ken


----------



## jayfromjay

That RTV900 was brand new and the Kubota dealer over here dropped it off and said "have fun!". We also did some stuff with Bad Boy Buggies. All electric 4x4 UTV. Not much for working but thay are great hunting buggies. Stone silent not even electric motor hum!


----------



## Vincent

*My trailer*







capacity 2 metric tons
On the Autobahn it follows fine, because it is only as wide as the car.
Cheers


----------



## barnyardman

*Ready to add to wood pile saturday*












That was first load, did one more saturday & one more sunday


----------



## bore_pig

*Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I have upgraded my wood hauler.*

Got it about a month ago. Added the tool box, quick detach plow, and the extra lights right away. Sure can pull a bigger load than the old Big Red!


----------



## Laird

Thats OK, Personally I think this is one of those perpetual threads. I plan on posting something here before long.

opcorn:


----------



## LEES WOODC

Here's one of mine. I got a 20 ton pup also that I pull with this .


----------



## LEES WOODC

Heres the pup trailer being loaded.


----------



## stihl sawing

WOW,Betcha can't fill that puppy up in a few minutes.


----------



## LEES WOODC

Each box hold a little over 5 cord and it takes about 20 minutes to load with the loader. About 2 hours running both processors into it.


----------



## bonnieville

Yeah but how does it get around in the woods?


----------



## jwfirebird

a while back i saw a guy skidding wood down the road with a three wheeler pulling a truck bed liner. i wish i could of got a picture. sometimes you do what you got to do if you dont have the cash.


----------



## LEES WOODC

Here is what we load with.

And a couple loads ready to go. These 2 were loaded in December on a day when it was raining/snowing. They are froze solid and won't dump out. I'm waiting for a day when it gets to 40 to dump them out. It happens every year . Good thing I got plenty of boxes.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Here's my wood haulers. First is a '93 Dodge Dakota w/318 V8. Has 164,000-ish miles on her. Could use a little more ground cleance, otherwise is very good in the woods. Owned 3 years this September





Next is a '90 Chevy K1500 350 V8 w/ 3" in Rancho suspension lift. Has 107,000-ish miles, got it with 62,900 miles 4 years ago.




And yes, I do haul wood in the Chevy. It hasn't been used in the winter for almost 3 years now. (sucks living in the rust belt!)


----------



## Locoweed

*Small Potato's*

Compared to a lot of the rigs in this post, mine is definitely in the small potato category. The trailer is 4x6 with 3' sides.






Any of the sides will come off for easy loading or unloading.






Side note. For any of you that remember the controversy about J.J. putting a 046 cylinder on a 044, the front left saw is it. I have had it since Jan. '05 and it is still running strong!






I unload the small stuff into my little trailer and take it to the pile to be stacked. Saves extra handling.






The bigger stuff gets stacked waiting to be split.






After reading some of the posts about firewood getting stolen, I have decided to store some of it inside. When I finish splitting this load it should bring the pile up to the bottom of the storage area. It will be 4x8x6'. I may add another rank in the front.


----------



## Locoweed

When I am not using the trailer much, the sides come off and get laid up against the wall, then the tongue comes off and the trailer gets tipped up on end against the sides. Takes up very little space.


----------



## ghitch75

my new wood hauler..

07 JD XUV 620i 4X4...


----------



## coog

My future hauler.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=568_1233111054

Not for dial-up, but worth watching for the rest of you.


----------



## SDiver40

*my home made hauler*

I'm not sure I know how to post pics but i'll try.
This is my 17ft. trailer with the 8900 lb wench











Some of the logs I hauled in.






Cart I use for the house


----------



## jags

Coog - thats the screwiest darn thing I have seen in a long time.:crazy1:


----------



## Edmccabe

*Wood Hauling*

Here is a load from a standing dead Ash cut, bucked, loaded and unloaded with a wheelbarrow by two old men the morning of the Superbowl - the tree yielded another half load.


----------



## bore_pig

That dude was whippin' the snot out of that horse!:deadhorse:


----------



## amscontr

*A couple past and present wood haulers*

here's a couple good ones.


----------



## thejdman04

My wood haulers


----------



## SAW

Hey Amscontr how did the Mack end up on its side like that??


----------



## zipper1081

Here are a couple of mine 2000 Chevy 1500 4x4,04 Honda Foreman & splitter, 5x8 trailer.My wife follows me on the ATV with the splitter & I drive the truck & trailer.


----------



## John D

Nice pics guys! 
Zipper,is the farm use shoe polish to keep the DOT and local commercial enforcement from bothering you?


----------



## Suz

bore_pig said:


> That dude was whippin' the snot out of that horse!:deadhorse:


Do you think he would get away with that in today's world?
Jim


----------



## ghitch75

the Amish do....seen them run them down the road till the fall over!!!


----------



## indiansprings

I use this old 95 dodge 3/4 ton 4WD drive with Cummins I picked up as a bank repo for $1500.00 it had 180k on it but it rides and drives fine. I can get a cord and a half on it. The old 71 chevy half ton trailer I have had for 29 years and load a cord and half on it, the only things thats broke is a tire blowing out every once in a while.


----------



## valekbrothers

indiansprings said:


> I use this old 95 dodge 3/4 ton 4WD drive with Cummins I picked up as a bank repo for $1500.00 it had 180k on it but it rides and drives fine. I can get a cord and a half on it. The old 71 chevy half ton trailer I have had for 29 years and load a cord and half on it, the only things thats broke is a tire blowing out every once in a while.



You must be talking about "face cords" I don't see how that set up could haul a total of three cords(4x4x8) of wood...............?


----------



## Bob95065

indiansprings said:


> I use this old 95 dodge 3/4 ton 4WD drive with Cummins I picked up as a bank repo for $1500.00 it had 180k on it but it rides and drives fine. I can get a cord and a half on it. The old 71 chevy half ton trailer I have had for 29 years and load a cord and half on it, the only things thats broke is a tire blowing out every once in a while.



You got a 2 gen Dodge Cummins for $1500!!!!! I hunted for 2 1/2 years and paid a lot more for my 97 CTD.

BTW do you have an auto or 5 speed?

you may want to check out these sites: 

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/
http://www.cumminsforum.com/

Bob


----------



## indiansprings

Five Ricks total, width of wood customer specified x4'high x8'long
It's an automatic, the older 12 valve inline pump. We just keep the fuel filter changed as well as the oil and expect it to use a heck of a long time.
Here's the load unloaded as the customer specified we normally throw it out
He wanted it unloaded on tin to speed the drying time, it was unloaded out in the middle of a pasture. 








We keep fence post drove 8 feet apart and stack the wood 4.5 feet high to make sure we give a value. All our customers seem to be happy as all customers have repeated their business this year. 
We average a rick cut split and loaded every 32 to 35 minutes, the load pictured took appox 3 hours 45 minutes including breaks and dragging tops up with a tractor. Even at 35.00 a rick it's a good return on time.


----------



## zipper1081

John D said:


> Nice pics guys!
> Zipper,is the farm use shoe polish to keep the DOT and local commercial enforcement from bothering you?



IN the state of West Virgina you can put FARM USE on a truck for $2 a year. I can drive it 25 miles from my house. I do have to keep libility inurance on it. But I do not have to put tags on it or pay taxes on the truck. When gas went ski high I had to park it $150 aweek in gas to drive to work. I bought a little Honda Accord to drive to work.$20 aweek in gas not bad.


----------



## mig

My wood hauler with my 1964 Massey Ferguson 35x tractor:


----------



## thejdman04

86 ford ranger. I had to put pieces of steel between the axle and frame to keep the tires out of the fenders. Rides real rough but will haul one face cord.


----------



## thejdman04

310 backhoe


----------



## mowoodchopper

valekbrothers said:


> You must be talking about "face cords" I don't see how that set up could haul a total of three cords(4x4x8) of wood...............?



:agree2:
1 1/2 maybe 2


----------



## struggle

Here is my tow set up. It really screams manly van:deadhorse: Well anyway i sold my 5th wheel camper last spring and and the Dodge 2500 Cummins and this is what was left in our stable that could tow something.




This is the last load I picked up from the farm and the total weight including van was 7,700 lbs and just trailer alone was 3020 lbs. The van does not struggle at all so it seems to pull the trailer.


----------



## Troy G

Struggle,

Cool, you get to store your wood in the old sets used for _Mad Max, Beyond Thunder Dome_?


----------



## super3

Here's mine


----------



## brownie525

heres my wood haulers I like old ford diesels


----------



## John D

Struggle,Im not suprised the Van tows well at all.A while back,I had a Chrysler town and country minivan,it was AWD.That thing was a great tow vehicle.Should have seen the looks on the faces when it easily yanked my Sea doos,and trailer out of steep slippery launch ramps that got many 4wd truck owners spinning and sliding. Also towed 2 snowmobiles on snowy roads in 8" of snow,no problem.2000lb Pop camper was no problem either.I had a 1500 Z71 4x4 at the time,it was a 94,so was the van,and I prefferd to tow with the van,and its 3.8L ,as it had more power on the road,esp at speed than the trucks 350TBI.
super3- I got one thingto say about your truck--show off :greenchainsaw:

brownie, I love your Ford,those were some of the best work trucks Ford made.


----------



## wvlogger

super3 said:


> Here's mine



how much can you get on there


----------



## super3

wvlogger said:


> how much can you get on there



Pretty close to 3 cord,taller sideboards would help but,with the loader currently being used would have to load all from the rear.


----------



## struggle

John D said:


> Struggle,Im not suprised the Van tows well at all.A while back,I had a Chrysler town and country minivan,it was AWD.That thing was a great tow vehicle.Should have seen the looks on the faces when it easily yanked my Sea doos,and trailer out of steep slippery launch ramps that got many 4wd truck owners spinning and sliding. Also towed 2 snowmobiles on snowy roads in 8" of snow,no problem.2000lb Pop camper was no problem either.I had a 1500 Z71 4x4 at the time,it was a 94,so was the van,and I prefferd to tow with the van,and its 3.8L ,as it had more power on the road,esp at speed than the trucks 350TBI.
> super3- I got one thingto say about your truck--show off :greenchainsaw:
> 
> brownie, I love your Ford,those were some of the best work trucks Ford made.



It does pull surprisingly well. I kind of underestimated how well it would work so far. It has saved us over 6K plus buy not having the truck anymore. While the truck was nice the trailer actually carries more in an easier fashion and I do not have to worry about throwing wood in the trailer like I did with the truck for concern of blowing out the rear window with a wild split hitting it. No dents to concern about ether. 

This is the first time in 19 years I have not owned a truck and I am wondering why I it took so long to figure out I really do not need one


----------



## wvlogger

super3 said:


> Pretty close to 3 cord,taller sideboards would help but,with the loader currently being used would have to load all from the rear.



wow i want one or just stick to getting a deuce and a half.


----------



## sctstoys72

My mule


----------



## Mntn Man

valekbrothers said:


> You must be talking about "face cords" I don't see how that set up could haul a total of three cords(4x4x8) of wood...............?



Well here's what 3/4 of a cord of ash looks like on the p/u trailer. It may not look stacked tight, but it is. I could not possibly get another piece on this load and when I stacked it at home it was 16'x4'x18"= .75 cord. I think there is more on here than on that trailer.






Notice my splitter behind. It pulls great at 45 mph. It is nice to leave the mess out where I cut rather than bring it home. How does it back up? Well, I unhook, push the splitter where I want it, back the trailer along side, split, throw pieces in the trailer, push splitter to back of the trailer and hook up, head home.

If I had a 1 ton trailer, I would mount my splitter on the front on a slider and it would be an ideal set-up as I could load the pick up and trailer from the splitting position.


----------



## valekbrothers

Mntn Man said:


> Well here's what 3/4 of a cord of ash looks like on the p/u trailer. It may not look stacked tight, but it is. I could not possibly get another piece on this load and when I stacked it at home it was 16'x4'x18"= .75 cord. I think there is more on here than on that trailer.




Now that is believable........... Maybe he meant that he got a cord and a half between the two. 3/4 on the truck and 3/4 on the trailer............

Thats a good lookin load of wood there........ happy cuttin


----------



## indiansprings

Boy's your welcome to come on down and stack the same amount of wood out between fence post driven 8' apart. I'll be willing to bet the truck that you find it will be forty feet long and just over 4' in height. It's stacked in tight, the angle or depth perception of the photo may be fooling you, we have been selling wood since 78 and have kept almost all our customer base, the only ones I know of losing is because they moved or have quit burning wood due to age. We have some customer's with the commercially built racks for stacking wood, we know what we get on. We sell in this area by ricks, 4' high, 8 feet long and the length of the wood the customer desires, no way a half cord by true definition of the word nor does two rick equal a cord, but it is a hell of a load on the 1/2 ton trailer, and it's been doing it since 80, I don't think todays pickup beds would survive for five years under this kind of constant stress much less thirty. Next time we deliver on a week day I'm going to run by the feed store and weigh both the truck and trailer loaded separate and they come back empty and weigh them to see what the weight of the wood is. We've had it stacked quite a bit higher on the Dodge, handles it well but we don't deliver that heavy of a load unless it is a neighbor, afraid of a tire blowing out.


----------



## amscontr

SAW said:


> Hey Amscontr how did the Mack end up on its side like that??


I told the better half to lose some weight, j/k. I was dumping some concrete footings about 25 ft. long x 3 ft. thick from a demo job on some loose fill.


----------



## dsm382

indiansprings said:


> Boy's your welcome to come on down and stack the same amount of wood out between fence post driven 8' apart. I'll be willing to bet the truck that you find it will be forty feet long and just over 4' in height. It's stacked in tight, the angle or depth perception of the photo may be fooling you, we have been selling wood since 78 and have kept almost all our customer base, the only ones I know of losing is because they moved or have quit burning wood due to age. We have some customer's with the commercially built racks for stacking wood, we know what we get on. We sell in this area by ricks, 4' high, 8 feet long and the length of the wood the customer desires, no way a half cord by true definition of the word nor does two rick equal a cord, but it is a hell of a load on the 1/2 ton trailer, and it's been doing it since 80, I don't think todays pickup beds would survive for five years under this kind of constant stress much less thirty. Next time we deliver on a week day I'm going to run by the feed store and weigh both the truck and trailer loaded separate and they come back empty and weigh them to see what the weight of the wood is. We've had it stacked quite a bit higher on the Dodge, handles it well but we don't deliver that heavy of a load unless it is a neighbor, afraid of a tire blowing out.


I agree, I really don’t see how he has a full cord (3 ricks) of wood in the bed of the dodge.

This here is 1 full cord






I agree that pics don’t truly show exactly how tight it is stacked but when you look at my pictures I think you can plainly see it is stacked much higher then yours… maybe you measure differently ?

Nice setup anyway, and GREAT price on the oil burner. Looking to upgrade my 25yr old chevy with a newer dodge next season.






oh and i agree with you on the new trucks not taking the abuse our old ones can.
try doing this on a new Toyota tailgate


----------



## dsm382

zipper1081 said:


>


 i love this pic, sure do wish i lived someplace where i could go out my back yard into that. well i do but the old lady says
" if it falls on the ground that is where GOD wants it to be"

funny there is a whole summer of tree tops that she had logged a few years back just rotting on the ground


----------



## jcrenfrow

dsm382 said:


> oh and i agree with you on the new trucks not taking the abuse our old ones can.
> try doing this on a new Toyota tailgate


Ha you couldn't do that on any new tailgate. opcorn: I really need to get my engine back in my 78 2500.


----------



## Suz

*Are these two loads close?*

Do you think these two loads are close to two full cord?


----------



## ken45

I think they are close to overload


----------



## Peacock

Suz said:


> Do you think these two loads are close to two full cord?



You've got an easy cord in each truck there.


----------



## clearance

Easy way to imagine a cord-Think of a stack of plywood (4' x 8' sheets) stacked 4' high.


----------



## Suz

Peacock said:


> You've got an easy cord in each truck there.



I knew there was "almost" a full cord on the two trucks, but I wanted to show what a full cord looks like on a pickup. (IMHO you are not going to haul a full cord on one of those extended cab "Yuppy" trucks.) BTW, I had to knock some wood off the first truck before I could back it in the garage.  
Also it was pretty dry wood. I'd never be able to haul that much if it was green oak. 

The second truck was only going about 100 yards so we were not too concerned on how well it was stacked or tied down. Soon after this picture was taken my son dropped a rod on the old beater in back. However, we continued to finish out the cutting season with it only having 7 cylinders!!


----------



## ken45

Suz said:


> (IMHO you are not going to haul a full cord on one of those extended cab "Yuppy" trucks.)



????? You picking on yuppies or extended cab trucks? I have a four door pickup with a full 8' bed. And it will haul a cord of dry wood without sagging. I've hauled two skids (two ton) of pellets in it without problems. 

Find anyone hauling a big horse trailer safely and you'll find a capable truck.

(Well, it's a C3500 dually).


Ken


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

picture of the old girl. a little load from this morning.


----------



## slinger

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> picture of the old girl. a little load from this morning.



Nice, i had an '86 in Graphic Red w/ a slant 6. No tribal stripes though


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

ya the stripes were my dad's idea. the 383 from a 66 charger was mine. lol


----------



## Photog95

Here is my beast. I take this thing into places most wouldn't take a log skidder. I use it like a skidder and a bulldozer when it comes time to go to the woods. I get all the good wood out of the woods where I cut because I am the only one willing to go after it. I even had it rolled up on its side once a couple years ago. Planning on putting a winch on this year as well as some side racks. Don't know if it will get done or not but it is in the plan.


----------



## Richard_

updated pic with some real wood


----------



## wvlogger

Richard_ said:


> updated pic with some real wood



awesome toyota!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## weldfab79

Some pics of my 84 gmc 3/4 ton sitting on the stops last year. I added a couple springs to it for this year.


----------



## wvlogger

weldfab79 said:


> Some pics of my 84 gmc 3/4 ton sitting on the stops last year. I added a couple springs to it for this year.



boy of that aint a beater,but it gets the job done. and well at that.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## climber17

ronr said:


> My 56 Dodge Power Wagon dump with a load.



love the old powerwagon tough trucks when trucks were trucks


----------



## wvlogger

climber17 said:


> love the old powerwagon tough trucks when trucks were trucks



boy thats nice.


----------



## climber17

abohac said:


> I use the backhoe or truck or both.



how much can you haul looking to buy or rent a big truck for next years wood supply


----------



## treevet

THAT is a gorgeous dump Power Wagon!


----------



## treevet

Here's a couple of my wood haulers. The dumptrailer delivers firewood, about 40 cords last year, too. We dump 2 bin loads with the crane into it and we're off.


----------



## Nuzzy

Just cant stand to let the lawn mower sit useless all winter opcorn:


----------



## treevet

Nuzzy said:


> Just cant stand to let the lawn mower sit useless all winter opcorn:



Does your boy know you stole his wagon (lol)


----------



## Nuzzy

treevet said:


> Does your boy know you stole his wagon (lol)







Picked that up the other day from TSC thinking it'd be easier than walking a wheelbarrow on ice. Had a celebratory beer when I realized it towed so well behind the mower


----------



## Evanrude

ronr said:


> My 56 Dodge Power Wagon dump with a load.




 I would love to have a PowerWagon. I envy you!


----------



## treevet

Nuzzy said:


> Picked that up the other day from TSC thinking it'd be easier than walking a wheelbarrow on ice. Had a celebratory beer when I realized it towed so well behind the mower



nuthin wrong with that. Def. beats a wheelbarrow. What would we do without TSC?:agree2:


----------



## dsm382

Nuzzy said:


> Just cant stand to let the lawn mower sit useless all winter opcorn:


  same here, use that baby year round, with weights and chains and snow blade she goes real well.
except once it gets too wet i can't get it back up out of back yard with out damage or once we get snow, forget it. that will have to wait for bigger tractor.
i have used the truck to plow a path all the way back BUT with yard sligthly slanted she gets stuck TOO easy. . 
this year the wife suggested i bring ALL the wood up and stack at the house before thankgiving. Damn, i hate when she is right


----------



## Peacock

dsm382 said:


> I agree, I really don’t see how he has a full cord (3 ricks) of wood in the bed of the dodge.
> 
> This here is 1 full cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pics don’t truly show exactly how tight it is stacked but when you look at my pictures I think you can plainly see it is stacked much higher then yours… maybe you measure differently ?
> 
> Nice setup anyway, and GREAT price on the oil burner. Looking to upgrade my 25yr old chevy with a newer dodge next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i agree with you on the new trucks not taking the abuse our old ones can.
> try doing this on a new Toyota tailgate



Nice truck!

I've got an '81 K20. It's a 350/4spd. Workhorse to say the least. 

I need to get some new rear springs for mine this summer. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## valekbrothers

Peacock said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> I've got an '81 K20. It's a 350/4spd. Workhorse to say the least.
> 
> I need to get some new rear springs for mine this summer. Anybody have a suggestion?



A set of 1 Ton springs from the junk yard......


----------



## John D

Peacock said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> I've got an '81 K20. It's a 350/4spd. Workhorse to say the least.
> 
> I need to get some new rear springs for mine this summer. Anybody have a suggestion?



Dont hit the junkyard up unless you know there relatively new springs.The labor to remove them from an old truck,the risk of them being sagged out,or ready to break,and get the old bolts out of the rubber,after you've torched the shackles off isnt worth it.I'd get a new aftermarket set,I'd get the correct springs for the trucks GVWR+ one extra leaf if your daily driving it.If its a wood truck or will be loaded a lot,get early 80's 3500 chassis cab 11,000GVWR springs.


----------



## Peacock

John D said:


> Dont hit the junkyard up unless you know there relatively new springs.The labor to remove them from an old truck,the risk of them being sagged out,or ready to break,and get the old bolts out of the rubber,after you've torched the shackles off isnt worth it.I'd get a new aftermarket set,I'd get the correct springs for the trucks GVWR+ one extra leaf if your daily driving it.If its a wood truck or will be loaded a lot,get early 80's 3500 chassis cab 11,000GVWR springs.



That's pretty much what I've settled on. My truck has the heavy duty 3500lb 8 leaf springs now. No sag, just a little tired. Mine are the long, 56" springs so I think I'll get the 4650lb 1 ton springs.

I work as a tech at a dealer, so getting warrantable junk yard parts is easy through a distributor we use called LKQ.

Thanks guys!


----------



## brownie525

try going to a spring shop they can build you a new pack or beef up and rearch the old springs. I had a local spring shop add two more overload springs on my truck and it was about 200 parts and larbor which i dont think is bad at all.


----------



## dsm382

Peacock said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> I've got an '81 K20. It's a 350/4spd. Workhorse to say the least.


thanks. she's an 84 355/auto loaded, had it for over 16yrs and have put less then 10k on her,(company van makes big diff ) heck the tires are still in better shape then the truck.
she's a worker, i hang a plow off the front in the winter. love this year body style. 
the first to pics i really wish it was a dually, lot of sway on a long drive with that load.

here you can see she sets level when loaded, i have sagged her though.


----------



## treevet

Just picked a new 09 Silv.3500hd 4x4 last week and got a great deal. There are some real good deals out there right now.


----------



## TJ-Bill

jimw said:


> Its home made by me. It uses Jeep CJ front and rear axles, the swivel
> joint is a complete front hub from an older Jeep. The drive shaft runs
> thru the center of it. Rear body bolts to what would normally be the
> front wheel hub, allows for 360 degree rotation. Drive line is chain driven
> from a 4 speed trans to the drive shaft. The hydraulic drive makes for
> no pedals etc, stop on a hill and the hydraulic motor locks up and becomes
> a parking brake. Right now the steering is done with mechanical linkage, will
> be changed to hydraulics later. The hydraulic system is also set up with
> quick disconnects to power a log splitter. Front axle also steers via a 12 volt
> worm screw, makes for very tight turns in the woods. Only failure so far is
> a split u joint, i used one from a PTO shaft and it could not handle the load.
> The rest of the u joints are regular spicer type Jeep units. I built it to go
> places my 4 wheel drive John Deere tractor wont go.




Thats a wicked build.. very nice.. I now have another thing on my " to do list"


----------



## bore_pig

treevet said:


> Just picked a new 09 Silv.3500hd 4x4 last week and got a great deal. There are some real good deals out there right now.



So...............Does it haul anything?


----------



## treevet

bore_pig said:


> So...............Does it haul anything?



Right now it is hauling a dump trailer like my 03 did. I am going to put a dump insert in it to deliver half cords. I am 60 years old and been in wood biz for 40 years and I'm way past may last days hand unloading anything.

The old trucks are nice but this truck.....well it makes the old ones look.....old in everything it does.

I just sold this truck a couple of months ago to a friend of mine. 51 Ford wrecker I used for almost 30 years. Last year we went mini skids and it never got to go to the dance anymore. He will take good care of it and let me use or visit it anytime. I swore I'd die owning it, but.....I guess I lied. Not enough room for a lot ornament.


----------



## TJ-Bill

Here's my small trailer I built for around the property.


----------



## John D

treevet said:


> Just picked a new 09 Silv.3500hd 4x4 last week and got a great deal. There are some real good deals out there right now.



Nice truck! I can't quite read the decal on the hood or see the tailpipe to identify the powertrain.Did you get the D/A or the 352hp 6.0/6 speed auto?


----------



## treevet

I got the 6 liter 6 speed John. Diesel was about $7k more and cost of diesel is still up there.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Well.... it's not running anymore but here's what Dad & I hauled a LOT of wood in many moons ago. 4 cyl. 1952 Willys

Shari


----------



## streeter

treevet said:


> The old trucks are nice but this truck.....well it makes the old ones look.....old in everything it does.
> 
> .



That is one very well kept up truck!!!

Running around my town is an old flat bed tow truck that looks like it date to @30's and looks primo towing a modern car


----------



## treevet

streeter said:


> That is one very well kept up truck!!!
> 
> Running around my town is an old flat bed tow truck that looks like it date to @30's and looks primo towing a modern car



Thanks, I took care of it and it took care of me. We're bout the same vintage...it's a couple years younger than me LOL. We can still both do the job.

How about a pict. of that old wrecker sometime?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Wife'nHubby said:


> Well.... it's not running anymore but here's what Dad & I hauled a LOT of wood in many moons ago. 4 cyl. 1952 Willys
> 
> Shari



My cousin's grandpa restored one that is a year or two older with only 13,000 miles on it. It was a fire department's brush truck and had a water tank but he replaced it with a pickup box. Are you going to try to get yours going again?


----------



## Wife'nHubby

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> My cousin's grandpa restored one that is a year or two older with only 13,000 miles on it. It was a fire department's brush truck and had a water tank but he replaced it with a pickup box. Are you going to try to get yours going again?



Personally, I would have loved to have it up and running (that 4 cylinder sounded so pretty!) but hubby got sick and we had to part with it. It's really kind of funny, technically we 'sold' it to a friend last fall because the city was after us for having a non-running vehicle on our premises. A friend of ours has it right now and it is for sale. The odometer reads 74,208 but that may or may not be 174,208.

Shari


----------



## Nuzzy

treevet said:


> Just picked a new 09 Silv.3500hd 4x4 last week and got a great deal. There are some real good deals out there right now.




Ain't that the truth! 


Nice new truck


----------



## treevet

Nuzzy said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> 
> Nice new truck



Thanks Nuzzy


----------



## mifirewoodguy

*My wood hauler!*

2000 international 9400xi 48' Transcraft super beam 5 bunks, can haul about 13-14 cord at a time...


----------



## STLfirewood

mifirewoodguy said:


> 2000 international 9400xi 48' Transcraft super beam 5 bunks, can haul about 13-14 cord at a time...





Ok that's just cheating. Nice setup


----------



## wvlogger

mifirewoodguy said:


> 2000 international 9400xi 48' Transcraft super beam 5 bunks, can haul about 13-14 cord at a time...



thats very much so chaeting.


----------



## got6ponies

*my suzuki ltf500f & my 051AV*

i had a trailer but it fell apart and died in the woods on the property. ill just let the woods reclaim it! now i just been using my quad for the last 4 years like this View attachment 91188
ihave a lot of hill and rocks to deal w/so right now this View attachment 91188
works best i just got it wide enough for me to ride through [w/out a load] and not get smacked in the face by a tree branch! (this is my daughters photography)

.....i cut most of the dead standing wood last year now im trying to open it up for horse trails http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2-3hm6BK0w


----------



## grandpatractor

got6ponies said:


> i had a trailer but it fell apart and died in the woods on the property. ill just let the woods reclaim it! now i just been using my quad for the last 4 years like this View attachment 91188
> ihave a lot of hill and rocks to deal w/so right now this View attachment 91188
> works best i just got it wide enough for me to ride through [w/out a load] and not get smacked in the face by a tree branch! (this is my daughters photography)
> 
> .....i cut most of the dead standing wood last year now im trying to open it up for hores trails http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2-3hm6BK0w


Man, you really fly in that vid. :jawdrop:


----------



## deer slayer

cool vid!! Reminds me of alvin and the chipmunks. Does the chain need sharpening or is it just me?


----------



## got6ponies

*051av chain*



deer slayer said:


> cool vid!! Reminds me of alvin and the chipmunks. Does the chain need sharpening or is it just me?




chain is fine. its hard to tell from the speed of the video but im only useing half the saws power on a brand new windsor bar> hears the the 051av opened up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz_12pO_ivs&feature=channel_page


----------



## mifirewoodguy

*hey it's all i got!*

Hey it's all I got!


----------



## got6ponies

mifirewoodguy said:


> Hey it's all I got!




what is it:camera:


----------



## streeter

treevet said:


> Thanks, I took care of it and it took care of me. We're bout the same vintage...it's a couple years younger than me LOL. We can still both do the job.
> 
> How about a pict. of that old wrecker sometime?



I have to find that truck again, Have not seen it in over a year. I hear it is in my sale territory but have not seen it yet.


----------



## treevet

Nice set up. How much do you figger you got between the 2 of em.?

You could haul some troops if we ever get attacked lol.

edit: must have come in on another page with the 6 bi troop carrier and trailer.


----------



## Troy G

Just found out that the father-in-law bought a 16ft flat deck trailer and a little Kioti tractor with bucket and front wheel assist. He phoned to tell me and then told me I could use them anytime I wanted to get wood. Wonder if he will let me pull it with his 8 month old Dodge deisel? I will have to go out to the farm tomorrow and see what my future wood hauling equipment is like.


----------



## John D

Troy G said:


> Just found out that the father-in-law bought a 16ft flat deck trailer and a little Kioti tractor with bucket and front wheel assist. He phoned to tell me and then told me I could use them anytime I wanted to get wood. Wonder if he will let me pull it with his 8 month old Dodge deisel? I will have to go out to the farm tomorrow and see what my future wood hauling equipment is like.



Its like Christmas in Feburary for you! As for his 8 month old Dodge, tell him this. You will be doing him a favor,by helping to seat the rings and break it in.A Cummins is a MD engine,it needs a load in a pickup to break it in,otherwise it may take years and 40-50000 miles to break in fully,and get better mpg.That is no the dead truth,many guys who dont work them hard,and or change to synthetic oil withing the first 20K never seem to break them in,and get good mpg.


----------



## NHtech

well this is my first post on here so here is my wood hauler 

first load in the dodge







the latest load after new side boards 







and just for laughs my soon to be helper


----------



## Old Goat

NHtech said:


> and just for laughs my soon to be helper



Cute boy, looks a lot like my 3 year old. Teach him to keep his finger off of the trigger until he is ready to shoot and he will be out shooting you before he is 10. If you have any daughters they will out shoot you at age 5. Mine do.


----------



## mifirewoodguy

*see post #312*



mifirewoodguy said:


> Hey it's all I got!




See post #312


----------



## johnnylabguy

Had to get my quad and trailer pic on here... The trailer was my Dad's and its been hauling wood for at least 40 years or more. It's definately not roadworthy anymore. Still yard worthy though! And yes, the quad and trailer are overloaded!(white oak is a lil' heavy)

Other setup is an '08 Silverado and just a boring old landscape trailer.


----------



## streeter

deer slayer said:


> cool vid!! Reminds me of alvin and the chipmunks. Does the chain need sharpening or is it just me?



I just watched the video......Sounds like a bunch of pissed of mosquito's..LOL
It kindof sounds like my rc boat, A 42cc zenoha, ported, milled head and a custom pipe.....sounds nasty when it comes on pipe at 14,750 rpm (tached and under load)


----------



## bore_pig

> And yes, the quad and trailer are overloaded!



Not overloaded unless something breaks!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## got6ponies

*_today*








some 30+ year old cedar at the botom of the back rack, and some 30-day old maple on both racks about 5/8 hrs of wood for tonight!.....


----------



## TBrown

*74 international*

This is a load of wood we hauled home on sunday afternoon.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Photog95

Now that is what I need for a truck. Is it a dump?


----------



## valekbrothers

Photog95 said:


> Now that is what I need for a truck. Is it a dump?



Found this on CL.

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-02-27, 4:33PM CST



1982 CHEVY DUMP TRUCK BIG BLOCK, 400 TURBO,12' BOX, ELECTRIC HOIST, RUNS AND DRIVE GREAT, RUSTY FOR SALE OR TRADE THIS TRUCK IS GREAR FOR CONSTRUCTION MATERIAL, SHINGLES, FIREWOOD, LOOKING FOR SPROT ATV, MOTORCYCLE, COLECTOR CAR. TELL ME WHAT U HAVE AND I'LL SEE IF INTERESTED MAKE ME AN OFFER

*** The listing has pics, but they did not come through..........


----------



## got6ponies

*in garage*

2nd round ready to split:blob5:



6:01am and most of it is GONE!!!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TBrown

*it is a dump*

The binder is a dump, electric over hydraulic. What craigslist was that add for the 82 chevy on?


----------



## valekbrothers

OOOOOPS I thought I had that in there, I knew I was getting tired last night.

It is in the Minneapolis, Mn in the barter section..............
Here is the link:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/bar/1053385221.html


----------



## dsm382

Old Goat said:


> Cute boy, looks a lot like my 3 year old. Teach him to keep his finger off of the trigger until he is ready to shoot and he will be out shooting you before he is 10. If you have any daughters they will out shoot you at age 5. Mine do.


 I agree...

well, since were sharing kid pics. here is my 5 yr old couple falls ago. 
gun a bit on the heavy side. 
only took her twenty shots to knock down 6 cans.


----------



## blly8325

jwfirebird said:


> wheeler= about 6000+acc.
> trailer= free except 3 2x10x8's
> my splitter while we're at it cost me a month of dunkin doughnuts coffee



Hey Bird I was wondering is that a beer keg that holds the hydro oil on your splitter?


----------



## country boy

*The Big Rollin Terd*

Here is my newest addition to my lineup of ole beaters.
First pic is of the ole jeep fully dressed: 
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/12161643.jpg
Here she is loaded with slab wood from sawmill:
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF1336.jpg
and another:
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF1337-1.jpg


----------



## wvlogger

country boy said:


> Here is my newest addition to my lineup of ole beaters.
> First pic is of the ole jeep fully dressed:
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/12161643.jpg
> Here she is loaded with slab wood from sawmill:
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF1336.jpg
> and another:
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF1337-1.jpg



GRRRRRRRR!!!!:bang: you beat me to it i want one to haul wood sooo bad but i am just a poor ol firewood cutter no money to buy one


----------



## Photog95

wvlogger said:


> GRRRRRRRR!!!!:bang: you beat me to it i want one to haul wood sooo bad but i am just a poor ol firewood cutter no money to buy one



I have always wanted one of those bad boys but hauling wood was never on my list of uses.


----------



## wvlogger

Photog95 said:


> I have always wanted one of those bad boys but hauling wood was never on my list of uses.



i want it to haul svrap inor to i love these old trucks and really want one i guess i gotta go back to work now


----------



## streeter

dsm382 said:


>




So damn cute!!! 

Wait till she hits 12-13 range you will want to strangle her! Anyone want a 12 yr old princess:bang:


----------



## country boy

wvlogger said:


> GRRRRRRRR!!!!:bang: you beat me to it i want one to haul wood sooo bad but i am just a poor ol firewood cutter no money to buy one



There is still plenty more available I bought mine for 1,300. Runs like a champ and only 250 hrs on the engine.


----------



## Photog95

streeter said:


> So damn cute!!!
> 
> Wait till she hits 12-13 range you will want to strangle her! Anyone want a 12 yr old princess:bang:



My oldest girl is going to be 14 next month. Trust me... it just keeps getting worse.



country boy said:


> There is still plenty more available I bought mine for 1,300. Runs like a champ and only 250 hrs on the engine.



OK you have to fill me in. My tax refund is coming next week. How do I get my hands on one of those babies.


----------



## valekbrothers

*2 1/2 ton trucks........*

This is your best place to find one.....
http://www.govliquidation.com/index.html

Just click on the state you want.. If you are close to Ft. McCoy they have them quite regular.


----------



## Beefie

*Three of my wood haulers*




This is my 96 dodge with a load of soft maple I got for free. And my almost complete 18' trailer.[IMG] 2009_0319Image0013.JPG (246.2 KB) 
2009_0319Image0051.JPG (202.8 KB) 
2009_0319Image0050.JPG (100.2 KB) 
[/IMG]


----------



## wvlogger

country boy said:


> There is still plenty more available I bought mine for 1,300. Runs like a champ and only 250 hrs on the engine.



1300 :jawdrop: who did you pull that off


----------



## SDiver40

country boy said:


> There is still plenty more available I bought mine for 1,300. Runs like a champ and only 250 hrs on the engine.



Where would you go about finding something like that? I would love to have one myself.
Tom


----------



## JAL

Here's mine loaded with about 2 cords of slab wood. Good thing I had the bed pins engaged...other wise it might have dumped itself somewhere along the road home.

View attachment 94094


And another load....


View attachment 94095


----------



## got6ponies

*win the law*

:rockn:





...................... i like those brake lights mak'em LED! for the law!


----------



## bonnieville

JAL,
You've got more wood out of the truck than in the truck! Could you even steer it? What size wheels are on that truck? What is the MGW?
That's a great old truck! You don't see many of those old Binders anymore. When I was a kid my neighbor had a couple 3/4 ton Binder pickups. Those were some big, bad trucks. I still remember how our house would vibrate when he drove up the driveway we shared.


----------



## treevet

JAL said:


> Here's mine loaded with about 2 cords of slab wood. Good thing I had the bed pins engaged...other wise it might have dumped itself somewhere along the road home.
> 
> View attachment 94094
> 
> 
> And another load....
> 
> 
> View attachment 94095



International 4x4 dump?


----------



## Old Goat

Here is my new to me "Diamond in the Rough". 1988 Chevy C30, ex-forest service 1-ton with only 110,00 miles. It has a 350 motor and a very low geared rear end. It likes to run at about 42 mph in high gear. I am going to work on the rear brakes today to fix a leak. New sides for the bed and she will be ready to go. 

It is not a dump bed yet, but that is in the works.


----------



## JAL

bonnieville said:


> JAL,
> You've got more wood out of the truck than in the truck! Could you even steer it? What size wheels are on that truck? What is the MGW?
> That's a great old truck! You don't see many of those old Binders anymore. When I was a kid my neighbor had a couple 3/4 ton Binder pickups. Those were some big, bad trucks. I still remember how our house would vibrate when he drove up the driveway we shared.


It was just a couple thousand pounds of wood...no steering problems.
The tires are 7.50 x 17 and I don't really know what the MGW is. I loaded 2 yards of gravel one time and it slowed it down a little bit. It does have a unique sound to it with dual exhaust with no crossover pipe.


----------



## JAL

treevet said:


> International 4x4 dump?



International, PTO hydraulic dump, 2 speed rear....but not 4x4
Can't have everything you want unless you order it from the factory that way and I was still in high school when it was put together.


----------



## streeter

Old Goat said:


> It is not a dump bed yet, but that is in the works.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just back up fast and hit the brakes (when fixed)....Should self dump
> 
> 
> Nice truck.


----------



## treevet

JAL said:


> International, PTO hydraulic dump, 2 speed rear....but not 4x4
> Can't have everything you want unless you order it from the factory that way and I was still in high school when it was put together.



I had a 73 Int. 4x4 dump in the mid 70's I put a chip box on the back and I bought it with a plow. Neat looking truck like yours, very unusual and I loved it. What a work horse.


----------



## country boy

wvlogger said:


> 1300 :jawdrop: who did you pull that off



Our armed forces are phasing out most of the m35a2s like what i had bought and the chevy blazers and pickups . Right now the market is flooded with these trucks and the guys who are buying them to turn a profit are not moving them hell i think they are even selling on ebay for around 3000. I bought mine on goverment liquidation there is alot of b.s. involved and lots of pateince but it was all worth it . Most of these trucks have received maintenence that is out of this world and are in very good condition. However I do reccomend insepecting before bidding.


----------



## rngrchad

Old Goat. That is an absolutely beautiful setting that surround you home. Since you live in the mountains you may not realize it, but to me, there is nothing more inspiring than our countries great many Ranges.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*New woodhauler*







I got this from the neighbor next to the land I cut on, asked him what he wanted for it and he said he would take some firewood in trade for it. Needs new tires and a jack and the floor is still good on it. The previous owner didn't use it as much this year since he now has bigger spreader he can use.


----------



## grandpatractor

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I got this from the neighbor next to the land I cut on, asked him what he wanted for it and he said he would take some firewood in trade for it. Needs new tires and a jack and the floor is still good on it. The previous owner didn't use it as much this year since he now has bigger spreader he can use.



They work really well!!!


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

I use my pick up to get to the wood in the pasture, load about a face cord in the bed and my father in law hauls the rest out with the tractor


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got this yesterday for $25 at a consignment auction.


----------



## streeter

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I just had flashbacks We had one of those! But mine had teeth at the end that thru manure. I put a pitch fork thru my foot in on of those cause the spreader broke


----------



## Old Goat

I found some time Friday to work on the new truck. The price of milled lumber has dropped due to the slow down in new housing so I decided to build this rack out of wood. I am still looking for some metal stake sides, but this should work well for several years. I still need to put some type of a finish on it and hardware to hold the rear panel on, but bungee cords will work for the time being. 

I hauled this load of widow wood yesterday. Between the truck and trailer I have about two cords. I could have put a lot more wood on the truck, but time didn't permit me to split any more.

The truck handled the load just fine. The 350 motor has no problems due to the low geared rear end. I even took it on the freeway for about 5 miles. We have a test section of freeway not far from home that is posted 80 mph. At 55 mph in the outside lane I got a few looks but no single finger waves.


----------



## wvlogger

Old Goat said:


> I found some time Friday to work on the new truck. The price of milled lumber has dropped due to the slow down in new housing so I decided to build this rack out of wood. I am still looking for some metal stake sides, but this should work well for several years. I still need to put some type of a finish on it and hardware to hold the rear panel on, but bungee cords will work for the time being.
> 
> I hauled this load of widow wood yesterday. Between the truck and trailer I have about two cords. I could have put a lot more wood on the truck, but time didn't permit me to split any more.
> 
> The truck handled the load just fine. The 350 motor has no problems due to the low geared rear end. I even took it on the freeway for about 5 miles. We have a test section of freeway not far from home that is posted 80 mph. At 55 mph in the outside lane I got a few looks but no single finger waves.



wow i am jealous:jawdrop:


----------



## sullyj

I am thinking of building some wooden panels for my 2006 Ext. Cab Chevy Silverado so i can hold just a lil bit more wood and brush. Might make some more panels for my utility trailer. Any suggestions on brackets or hardware for the wood?


----------



## MH49

*The dump wagon*

Here what I use for a wood hauler. I don't know how I lived without the dump wagon, use it for everything brush, firewood, mulch, etc.


----------



## treevet

MH49 said:


> Here what I use for a wood hauler. I don't know how I lived without the dump wagon, use it for everything brush, firewood, mulch, etc.



Nice color on the dump wagon, mine was a little closer to it before the sun faded it last summer. MH!


----------



## treevet

sullyj said:


> I am thinking of building some wooden panels for my 2006 Ext. Cab Chevy Silverado so i can hold just a lil bit more wood and brush. Might make some more panels for my utility trailer. Any suggestions on brackets or hardware for the wood?



The pockets on my 09 (like yours I think) seem larger than my last 03 Silv. but can't you just put a board in the pockets then put some plywood bolted to the sides and front and carriage bolt them to the boards out of the pockets?

Like to see a picture of your Silverado before or after.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

MH49 said:


> Here what I use for a wood hauler. I don't know how I lived without the dump wagon, use it for everything brush, firewood, mulch, etc.



Nice rig MH49


----------



## treevet

nice property too. would love to get outta the city.


----------



## sullyj

treevet said:


> The pockets on my 09 (like yours I think) seem larger than my last 03 Silv. but can't you just put a board in the pockets then put some plywood bolted to the sides and front and carriage bolt them to the boards out of the pockets?
> 
> Like to see a picture of your Silverado before or after.



I guess I can I was just a bit concerned with the wood causing to much pressure on the top rails and bending them when I have it loaded. I am planning on having a Ram liner installed as well and wanted to do any metal work modification first.


----------



## MIspecial

I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.


----------



## slinger

MIspecial said:


> I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.



Sweet!


----------



## Moss Man

MIspecial said:


> I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.




Runs, stops and dumps? Looks like that is a bit of an understatement!


----------



## stihl sawing

MIspecial said:


> I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.


:jawdrop:man i wouldn't wanna any wood on that beauty, that's a show truck.


----------



## DieselTech

MIspecial said:


> I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.



Nice truck! My wood hauler/ daily driver is a '56 F-350 with a dump body. You can figure about 50-55 MPH depending on gears, if it has stock steering and brakes you probably won't want to go any faster. 

A word of caution- there is a very good chance that truck has Firestone RH*5 split ring wheels, aka Widow Makers. If that's the case, you need to replace them ASAP. There are several options for replacement wheels, check out www.ford-trucks.com for more information. The 48-60 forum there is full of great folks who know about anything you could want to know about your truck.


----------



## MIspecial

Thanks. That is one of the things that NEEDS to be done. They are rotten, so I go with one piece wheels. The guy that I am buying from has been working on it as a project and is moving. I don't think he has put 50 miles on it since he has had it. It should be fun. I am just starting selling wood, so as few deliveries as I'll make this will be great. It has a rebuilt flat head straight 6, with a 4 speed and 2 speed rear. And the dump is PTO driven. Maybe some day it might need a 2 stroke Detroit??????


----------



## bonnieville

MIspecial,
That is a nice truck! That's my favorite vintage of Ford truck. It does look a little too nice to use for work, but it is a truck, and it was made to work. 
I have a '70 F350 platform/stake. It also has the split rims. My understanding as that as long as they are kept at proper inflation, and they aren't allowed to rust they should be OK. Although, I believe mine are budd and not Firestone rims, so maybe the older ones are more of an issue. I know there was a lot of discussion about split rims in Vintage Truck Magazine a few issues back. You could have a lot at the forums there too. 
http://www.vintagetruckmagazine.com/phpBB2/index.php?sid=da7c49e93bc3927e134ba6001e3c3a2d
The forums there haven't been that busy, but they could still be helpful.
Again. That is a great looking truck. Good luck with it, and take good care of it.


----------



## SDiver40

*Budd wheels*

The Budd wheels in general are the problem. They are pretty much outlawed on tractor trailers now days. Reason being it is a two piece wheel. IF the outer ring is not locked into place well during inflation, the ring can come loose and trust me on this one. YOU DO NOT want to be in front of that ring when it flies off. Just be extra careful when messing with your tires. ( Changing or inflating )
Being a nice truck like yours I might even consider keeping the original wheels myself. Just inflate tires inside a wheel cage in case something goes wrong. 
By the way, that is one sweet looking truck you got there!
Tom


----------



## treevet

MIspecial said:


> I am getting a 1952 Ford F6 next weekend. Found it on Craigslist. Shes in good shape, run stops and dumps. Not sure how fast she goes but I can wait to haul a few loads. It will be fun to take to a few car shows.



I just sold my 51 Ford F4 Wrecker. It was a great truck I had for 25 years and used regularly winching logs. Does yours have a flat head 8cyl.? That is a really nice truck you are buying there.


----------



## coog

I used to deliver wood with a 1941 1 1/2 ton Ford with Marmon-Herrington all wheel drive.I bought it from a guy that had put a 302 in it and gave it a street rod paint job.I know I sold a lot of wood just because people liked the truck, and it sure was handy in the woods.


----------



## Kunes

Just made some Waterjetted parts for my little snappers extended hitch. ill get pics soon.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

sry no pics but i just stack it all on my 94 s10 till the bumber drags take a little off for clearence and away i go. o yea its a short bed too


----------



## treevet

coog said:


> I used to deliver wood with a 1941 1 1/2 ton FordI know I sold a lot of wood just because people liked the truck,



You are absolutely right on that one.


----------



## stihlms460

dont know how to post pics but we use a honda forman atv and we made a wood trailer out of an old boat trailer the dimentions on the trailer now are 4`x7` and the sides are 10 inches, we also have a ford 3000 tractor that we use for skidding big logs. and i also have a beater f150 that hauls wood


----------



## treevet

this is the old ford i have posted before. a friend of mine has it so i can visit sometimes. my first attempt at pict reducing. am typing while on phone 1 hand.


----------



## Kunes

here are some pictures of a hitch extender i whipped out on a water jet 1/4'' Stainless Steel.


----------



## treevet

no doubt lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Kunes said:


> here are some pictures of a hitch extender i whipped out on a water jet 1/4'' Stainless Steel.


Nice work son, I taught you well.


----------



## Kunes

stihl sawing said:


> Nice work son, I taught you well.



caught you again. and why yes you uh have...


----------



## TBrown

*new truck*

Here is a pic of my second to last wood hauling truck, this one is now for sale. My new one is a 82 4wd one ton dually with 6.2 diesel, and four speed. The truck is in very good original condition with 60k miles on it. The box needs the work, it is also a 8 by 12 bed with hoist. The white one in the pics works good but couldn't pass up 4wd on the new one and everything it does run great.


----------



## TBrown

*my little wood hauler*

Here is a pic of my wheelhorse and trailer that I use if i have to haul wood from the pole shed to the woodshed. Loaded full it is alot of weight, all it can do to pull it up out of the shed.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Out having fun with the show truck*

Some pictures from the last woodcutting adventure with my '90 Chevy K1500.














Since 2004 I have taken this truck to about 10 or so area car shows in WI and MN a year and went on part of the Hot Rod Power Tour last year as well.










I don't mind using my "show truck" for hauling wood, I just don't toss the wood in like when using my Dakota. I'm planning on making sides and getting a steel airgate for the Chevy in the future.


----------



## treevet

What is an airgate? A liftgate?


----------



## got6ponies

*burn pile*

burn pile growing





wood haulers doing hay duty




this is a small pick-up from past winter. this lasted about 4hrs.


----------



## polkat

*this is neat*

Only in Alaska ....... This guy raised an abandoned moose calf with his horses, and believe it or not, he has trained it for lumber removal and other hauling tasks. Given the 2,000 pounds of robust muscle, and the splayed, grippy hooves, he claims it is the best work animal he has. He says the secret to keeping the moose around is a sweet salt lick, although during the rut he disappears for a couple of weeks, but always comes home... impressive! 



I got to figure out how to get pictures up here


----------



## Wife'nHubby

This one?


----------



## polkat

yep thats the one been messing around I have to figure out how to post pics sooner than later THANK YOU


----------



## Ductape

That harness looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## coog

Oldie but a goodie.Check it out on Snopes.com.


----------



## Old Goat

Ductape said:


> That harness looks photoshopped to me.



The moose is photoshopped also. Look at its outline around the hind quarter.

The piles of wood are also photoshopped. The pile on the left is the same pile as on the right, just reversed, look at the small green branch.


----------



## 04RevX

Here's mine...also my daily driver. Loaded up to the rails with white oak. I don't usually go much higher than that since its a half ton. I have Timbren's in it, otherwise it would be sagging big time. Next truck will be a 3/4 ton. Best I could do with a cell phone.


----------



## VAJerry

*What I use*

This is what I use for distance hauling.
<a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Our%20House/?action=view&current=Furnace0913014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Our%20House/Furnace0913014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Heres what I use around the house.
<a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/Super%20A%20II/?action=view&current=SuperAII1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/Super%20A%20II/SuperAII1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
I have two wagons and a trailer for behind the tractor.
Besides my saws two tools I would not be without.
<a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/?action=view&current=11902_lg.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/11902_lg.gif" border="0" alt="Timberjack"></a>
<a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/?action=view&current=119955_lg.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/119955_lg.gif" border="0" alt="Dixie Standard 1.5 Hookaroon"></a>
I use two of the "hookaroons" to carry bigger pieces of wood.


----------



## RAF

Just got a Kubota L3750 and made a 3pt skidder/ multi purpose implement. didn't even finish and had to drag some logs.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Moss Man

RAF said:


> Just got a Kubota L3750 and made a 3pt skidder/ multi purpose implement. didn't even finish and had to drag some logs.:biggrinbounce2:



I have a 1973 John Deere 401 with a bucket and 3-point hitch, would you trade even?


----------



## RAF

Moss Man said:


> I have a 1973 John Deere 401 with a bucket and 3-point hitch, would you trade even?



Nope.


----------



## nhlogga

jimw said:


> Here's mine. Swivels and articulates as well as a steerable front axle.
> 35 inch tall tires, powered by a Honda 13hp that drives a hydraulic pump
> that powers a hydraulic motor that runs thru a 4 speed trans. Geared
> extremely low, 1st gear is half the speed of a normal walking pace. Rear
> body is set up with a winch and a mechanical type 3pt hitch for lifting
> the log butts off the ground. The articulation makes it impossible to lift
> a tire off the ground, one wheel can be 4 ft up on a rock and the other
> half will remain in contact with the ground.
> Jim



nice!


----------



## nhlogga

NC Firewood said:


> Here is one of my wood haulers 68' International dump.



thats a nice 'ol truck. gotta love those old internationals.


----------



## JAL

nhlogga said:


> thats a nice 'ol truck. gotta love those old internationals.



Here's another International loaded and ready to go.There is only one problem with the truck....I always keep running outa space to put wood in it. I cannot overload it with weight. 

View attachment 103595


----------



## Bluezman

*Works for me!*

I built this small arch 'cause I don't have to go far for my wood.





Ver. 1.0 = 17" log











Mod





Ver 1.2 = 25" Cherry Tree
Bluezman


----------



## woodyman

If I run into any big wood I will ask the boss if I can borrow his trailer:jawdrop:and maybe a tractor to pull it.


----------



## woodyman

VAJerry said:


> This is what I use for distance hauling.
> <a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Our%20House/?action=view&current=Furnace0913014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Our%20House/Furnace0913014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> Heres what I use around the house.
> <a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/Super%20A%20II/?action=view&current=SuperAII1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/Super%20A%20II/SuperAII1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> I have two wagons and a trailer for behind the tractor.
> Besides my saws two tools I would not be without.
> <a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/?action=view&current=11902_lg.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/11902_lg.gif" border="0" alt="Timberjack"></a>
> <a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/?action=view&current=119955_lg.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z58/jlcarper/Assorted/119955_lg.gif" border="0" alt="Dixie Standard 1.5 Hookaroon"></a>
> I use two of the "hookaroons" to carry bigger pieces of wood.


 Nice Farmall,we had one at the campgrounds my parents owned.If I remember they were geared to go very slow.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what i use for my wood carting a Ford RTV ute 4lt 6 cylinder on LPG gas and a small 6 x 4 trailer,because of the bush hard to get a bigger trailer in.


----------



## Ductape

woodyman said:


> If I run into any big wood I will ask the boss if I can borrow his trailer:jawdrop:and maybe a tractor to pull it.





Show off !


----------



## wvlogger

its no pic but it will do


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kdq_lFZ-uQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Ol' Brian

Here's my rig...

<img src=http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105231&stc=1&d=1248998066>


Also have a '52 8N that I like to use to haul wood too... but the Mahindra comes in handier because of the front end loader. If the wife comes with me, sometimes she'll drive the 8N with the other pickup trailer


----------



## Straightgrain

We are bringing in the wood. We have 1/2 mile of a gravel road (owned by the county, maintained by me) that fronts about 1/4 of our property. My cows (rest in peace) knocked down the cherry and aldar last spring to get at the bark...... Crapped all over a lot of the wood so it will sit for another rainy season, hope it will wash off. 
This trailer is also my 12' duck-boat trailer. I welded a 4' tongue. I can't overload the darn thing. ATV pulls it OK.


----------



## STANG302

My wood hauler. F350 6.0l powerstroke and a 22' 14K lb PJ deckover. We can max out the trailer with about 2.5-3 cords of green oak. Sure great to cut down on all the trips if we just hauled with our trucks.


----------



## eric_271

Not to pretty but the lift works real well. I cut everything about 15 foot and load it with the backhoe, forks in the bucket. Haul it home dump and go back for more. I have had up to 19,000 lbs of sand in the back several times and the steering gets real easy.:jawdrop: I rebuilt a 292 with over sized valves in the head, put an aluminum 4 barrel intake and split headers on it. It has a 2 speed rear end which makes it a lot more usable for when I have to go very far.


----------



## JAL

Here's a load of mostly oak and my only limit as to what I can haul is volume not weight.

View attachment 108211


View attachment 108215


----------



## Moss Man

JAL said:


> Here's a load of mostly oak and my only limit as to what I can haul is volume not weight.
> 
> View attachment 108215
> 
> 
> View attachment 108211



Love the International truck, there aren't many of those left around these parts. Classic stuff!


----------



## Tim L

how do you like the Mahindra tractor? I want to get a 45-50 hp in the coming year.


----------



## bonnieville

JAL said:


> Here's a load of mostly oak and my only limit as to what I can haul is volume not weight.
> 
> View attachment 108215
> 
> 
> View attachment 108211



That old 'Binder is great. Just don't see them around anymore. They seem to rust very well in the Northeast. Are those 16" wheels?


----------



## JAL

bonnieville said:


> That old 'Binder is great. Just don't see them around anymore. They seem to rust very well in the Northeast. Are those 16" wheels?



They are 17.5 with split rims. The body is not to rusty but It takes a lot to keep it that way.


----------



## Old Goat

I thought that some of you might enjoy seeing pictures of this truck. There is a guy in northern Utah that is selling it at the time of this post. Here is a link to his post, but it will probably be deleted in a few days so I include the quote from his ad.

http://www.ksl.com:80/index.php?nid=218&ad=7822299&cat=98&lpid



> $9,500.00
> RANCH RIG!! 1995 Ford F-250 ext cab 4x4 flat bed w/tracks
> hyrum, UT 84319 - Sep 6, 2009
> Got in a jam, need the cash. Today thru monday only. This is all you need on the ranch or farm. Do you need to haul hay out in the field in the snow, this will take care of it for ya. I'll sell the tracks seperate for $3500, the truck for $6500 or together as a package for $9500. The tracks have a standard 8 lug pattern, but you could easily have adapter plates made with any bolt pattern to fit what you have. The truck is your basic 7.3 powerstroke, 4x4, ext cab, with a flat bed. The flat bed has a goose neck ball in the bed, and it has removable 18' sides and rear panel. The truck has $235k miles on it, and runs like a top. To replace the tracks alone now would cost $35k by themselves.


----------



## Blazin

That ain't a bad deal for that Ford at all!

Here's my latest wood hauler, '89 GMC C60 SB350 and allison auto. Another 1500bf of white pine and a few hemlock went to the mill Saturday.


----------



## gr8scott72

Here's my rig. 2000 Excursion 4x4 with the V10 and 4.30:1 gears pulling a 24' trailer or the 12' dump trailer.












This was 31,640 on the scale with truck, trailer, and wood!


----------



## Ol' Brian

Holy cow!!! You were overloaded by what, only 10000-12000 pounds?


----------



## hardy steve

what about front end coming off the ground?


----------



## gr8scott72

xlr82v2 said:


> Holy cow!!! You were overloaded by what, only 10000-12000 pounds?



About 10

It was a short trip (about 8 miles) and I drove nice and slow.


----------



## gr8scott72

hardy steve said:


> what about front end coming off the ground?



The front end never left the ground. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Finally bit the bullet and bought a 4-wheeler. '98 Polaris Sportsman 500 with not even 4500 miles on it.


----------



## trouba

bore_pig said:


> Thanks! I only wish I could get some new rear fenders for under $300! I'm thinking about making some that wrap around the front and rear of the tires with a plastic 55 gallon drum.



218.00 plus shipping, I just purchased a front fender for my 86 250sx Honda and found the quality to be very good.

http://www.hyperparts.com/wc.dll?ctwp~getinquiry~1001~1002~1


----------



## Nathan75

*my mule*





truck and the homebuilt 6200# single axle with a load


----------



## Straightgrain

I am done with this year's and part of next years wood but this maple was in a place where I need to shove snow off the driveway (no snow blower)
so I went down and made it happen.


----------



## redwood logger

*MY 93' Dodge wood hauler*

View attachment 108752


View attachment 108753


----------



## Coalsmoke

Nice truck redwood logger.


----------



## dsm382

Coalsmoke said:


> Nice truck redwood logger.


:agree2: 

have not been around for a while, and wow, some really cool haulers around here.

here is another shot of the wife's she brought home another 'little' load, might be a tad bit tongue heavy...
think she needs bagged or I need my new truck sooner. oh and a bigger saw:jawdrop:

don't even want to guess how much that little one on top weighs..


----------



## dsm382

TBrown said:


> Here is a pic of my wheelhorse and trailer that I use if i have to haul wood from the pole shed to the woodshed. Loaded full it is alot of weight, all it can do to pull it up out of the shed.


NICE WH.

got a couple of those my self.
work horses for sure






loaded down.






i got a pic of it skiding a couple logs, but can't find it


----------



## got6ponies

*yesterday*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108881&stc=1&d=1252940592
.<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/smCEwBuo_bA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/smCEwBuo_bA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108879&stc=1&d=1252940484


----------



## trouba

Nice video!!


----------



## Straightgrain

I want one................


----------



## Coalsmoke

My White 2-60 (63hp). The bucket is big enough to carry firewood stacked two rows deep and I built a set of forks for it for moving the logs around for my mill. This winter I hope to build a grapple attachment on the forks like Sawyer Rob has on his.


----------



## redwood logger

Coalsmoke said:


> Nice truck redwood logger.



Thanks, I got to feelin sorry for my nissan so i got something bigger!


----------



## stihl sawing

redwood logger said:


> Thanks, I got to feelin sorry for my nissan so i got something bigger!


 That is one sweet lookin 12 valve. Super looking truck. I am really jealous.


----------



## Coalsmoke

redwood logger said:


> Thanks, I got to feelin sorry for my nissan so i got something bigger!



Yeah, that's a good idea on the upgrade. I love Dodge diesels, they are by far one of my greatest interests. I even worked as a Dodge tech for a while until a back injury put me out of commission. 

This is my new project truck I bought this month, a 2001.5 with the cummins, it has the 6 speed handshaker and rear discs, but I can still rebuild or replace everything in it without needing a Starscan.


----------



## Moss Man

Two very respectable Dodges. I prefer the older one, but both are great.


----------



## dancan

Got no pics but we all know what an F250 and an 18ft flat deck trailer looks like but I'll share my wood hauler lesson just the same .
I've got a good winch and trailer hitch up front so I hook up and winch them on , I'm loading on some 20" 8ft yellow birch logs for milling, had to reposition and rewinch (I did a nice clean winch install with all wiring hidden and under the hood and grill) , pinched the winch remote by accident , started to winch up and smoke, lots of smoke rolling out from under the hood and grill ,luckily only burnt up winch harness and not the truck (a PTO winch setup is looking sooooooo much better ).
The lesson is don't hide wiring because short of an extra hour for dis-assembly and hoping you can patch it up (or worse ...a lot more smoke and look for a new truck to patch up) ratcheting them by hand is no fun but I got it done . 
No pictures of the smoke because I was busy going for my jug of water and my bottle of pop (FIRE EXTINGUISHER is the other lesson !!!).


----------



## Coalsmoke

Moss Man said:


> Two very respectable Dodges. I prefer the older one, but both are great.



Thanks, I like looking at the older 1st gens, but when it comes to driving them, a loaded second gen is where it's at for me. Can't beat the 1st gen fuel mileage though.


----------



## grizguy

Love that ole' truck redwood, how much wood you figure you got on there?


----------



## Ductape

*From a woodcutting outing this spring......*


----------



## stonykill

I haul wood many different ways, but mostly with my garden tractors. A few pics from this past weekend











and one from this past spring





last fall


----------



## skidsteer.ca

mifirewoodguy said:


> 2000 international 9400xi 48' Transcraft super beam 5 bunks, can haul about 13-14 cord at a time...



85 Ford Ltl 2000 Doepker 48', 22 to 24 cords.











Ken


----------



## TonyK

This thing looks cool. What is it?


----------



## stonykill

TonyK said:


> This thing looks cool. What is it?




it's a homemade tractor I picked up at a salvage yard. 5hp gear reduction briggs, belt and chain drive, solid rear axle, no trans. Pulls anything I've hooked to it, including this


----------



## sctstoys72

my 715 w/ load,just makes it ride good. 1 1/4 ton!!


----------



## Blazin

Nice ole military rig! and that 23 cord load gives me some wood too


----------



## skidsteer.ca

If things are going smooth, I can (slash and) load 2 winters worth in a hour and 40 mins. Just need a top loading owb that can take 1/4 cord of 8' at a time now:greenchainsaw:
Ken


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'm borrowing this trailer right now, but I may be able to buy it for real cheap. It's an old motorcycle hauler that's been around the block a few times but can still get the job done.







If I do get it I am going to put sides on it and take off the fenders. The 260 pro fits great in the rear box on the 4-wheeler for the woodcutting expedtions.


----------



## Straightgrain

If I ever win the lottery on my monthly $1.00 quickpics......I'm going to get me one of these...


----------



## got6ponies

*lotto hauler*



Straightgrain said:


> If I ever win the lottery on my monthly $1.00 quickpics......I'm going to get me one of these...



.


----------



## dsm382

Straightgrain said:


> If I ever win the lottery on my monthly $1.00 quickpics......I'm going to get me one of these...


you mean even with enough $$$ to pay the high fuel bills you would 'still' cut firewood?

YES, so would I


----------



## 23putts

TonyK said:


> This thing looks cool. What is it?



If that was a keg of beer on front you would have it made...


----------



## E&R_firewood

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945822809/" title="5732_122204901704_621316704_2343164_3692045_n by rebekahmartinez, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/3945822809_69166a4a52_o.jpg" width="604" height="453" alt="5732_122204901704_621316704_2343164_3692045_n" /></a>


----------



## Moss Man

I like that era Chebbie regular cab short box, kool beans. The dog looks so serious about his ride!


----------



## got6ponies

dsm382 said:


> you mean even with enough $$$ to pay the high fuel bills you would 'still' cut firewood?
> 
> YES, so would I


yep i love cuttin' wood...


----------



## got6ponies

dsm382 said:


> you mean even with enough $$$ to pay the high fuel bills you would 'still' cut firewood?
> 
> YES, so would I


yup i love cuttin' wood jus' need this & this



Erick said:


> *Anybody looking forward to a better air filter set-up???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about a nice pre-filter.... easy to clean.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stihl got it right this time.*


----------



## redwood logger

grizguy said:


> Love that ole' truck redwood, how much wood you figure you got on there?



thats about 1 cord of oak, it takes half a cord just to make it ride smooth.


----------



## E&R_firewood

Moss Man said:


> I like that era Chebbie regular cab short box, kool beans. The dog looks so serious about his ride!



thanks, "Little Whitey" has been with me a long time, she shows her age but is more reliable than i could expect or ask after 285,000 miles. and old Negra is serious about rides and wood outings, though more interested in chasing thrown limbs than helping load logs


----------



## treevet

this set up is working out as good as I thought it would.


----------



## Ductape

Is it possible to jacknife it and dump the truck and trailer without unhooking?


----------



## treevet

Ductape said:


> Is it possible to jacknife it and dump the truck and trailer without unhooking?



Thankks....I am gonna keep that in mind Ductape. Seems you would then have to drive over the pile but might not be that hard to clear a path. I am not that into moving wood.

I also had a bin built that fits perfectly into the bed of the dump insert and my plan is to fill it up on the ground then boom it into the bed with my truck crane and strap it in and dump it attached to the insert. If this works out I will post a pict. Cheers.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ductape said:


> Is it possible to jacknife it and dump the truck and trailer without unhooking?



I'd probably not want to try that, unless rewiring and changing broken jacks sounds like a good time. Firewood has an amazing talent of seeking out expensive breakable things!


----------



## Moss Man

treevet said:


> Thankks....I am gonna keep that in mind Ductape. Seems you would then have to drive over the pile but might not be that hard to clear a path. I am not that into moving wood.
> 
> I also had a bin built that fits perfectly into the bed of the dump insert and my plan is to fill it up on the ground then boom it into the bed with my truck crane and strap it in and dump it attached to the insert. If this works out I will post a pict. Cheers.



How much wood you haul with the two combined?


----------



## Coalsmoke

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd probably not want to try that, unless rewiring and changing broken jacks sounds like a good time. Firewood has an amazing talent of seeking out expensive breakable things!



This is standard practice out here for any setup like that, especially the larger dump trucks with their pups. If you do it right you are NOT dragging your trailer over your pile.


----------



## Moss Man

Coalsmoke said:


> This is standard practice out here for any setup like that, especially the larger dump trucks with their pups. If you do it right you are NOT dragging your trailer over your pile.



Hopefully you are not just blowing coalsmoke up our butts...............


----------



## treevet

Moss Man said:


> How much wood you haul with the two combined?



Over a cord in the trailer....just sold one for $250 plus $70 to move/stack

And a half cord in insert...plan to get $150. Sold 2 cords in last 3 days.


----------



## Moss Man

treevet said:


> Over a cord in the trailer....just sold one for $250 plus $70 to move/stack
> 
> And a half cord in insert...plan to get $150. Sold 2 cords in last 3 days.



Must be stacked not loose thrown to be that much?

By the way, very nice set up!


----------



## treevet

Moss Man said:


> Must be stacked not loose thrown to be that much?
> 
> By the way, very nice set up!



Thanks Moss Man....I can easily get a cord in the trailer thrown and have measured it with a small wood pile to spare (see pict) 

but have not yet stacked and measured a half and then tried to get it on the insert or the bin yet.






This is my house but I have challenged any cust. to stack and if they come up with less than a measured cord I will bring more. If over they can keep it.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Moss Man said:


> Hopefully you are not just blowing coalsmoke up our butts...............



I have over 5,000 hours of seat time on cat controlled excavators ranging from 20-60 tons. I would see trucks with their hydraulic dump pup trailers perform this on a daily basis when I was working pre-loads and road rough-ins. Only thing is you couldn't do it if you had to back into a narrow spot.


----------



## Maplekid

I don't have any pics but I use a cub cadet 149 for small amounts. I use the S185 with a grapple if I have to move alot of wood or logs. To haul cordwood my dad uses his internation 1900 with a DT466 in it. It has a hookhoist on it it can haul 3 cords.


----------



## hearnoevil

That has got to be close to a Cord in the trailer


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL, Awesome pic Hearnoevil.


----------



## dsm382

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Awesome pic Hearnoevil.


:agree2:x10


----------



## mechnut

*Our Hauler*

Here's What we use to go from the woods to the truck. (we cut firewood a few miles away from home). It climbs up out of old strip cuts quite nicely.


----------



## stihl sawing

mechnut said:


> Here's What we use to go from the woods to the truck. (we cut firewood a few miles away from home). It climbs up out of old strip cuts quite nicely.


That thing is awesome. i bet you could sell the heck outta them if you made it.


----------



## smokinj

stihl sawing said:


> That thing is awesome. i bet you could sell the heck outta them if you made it.



+1 very impressive


----------



## Chris Crouse

mechnut said:


> Here's What we use to go from the woods to the truck. (we cut firewood a few miles away from home). It climbs up out of old strip cuts quite nicely.



Too cool! What is the powerplant and where the heck is it?


----------



## KMB

mechnut, that is very cool! So is it back the truck up, stand on the tailgate to split the wood?

Kevin


----------



## mechnut

stihl sawing said:


> That thing is awesome. i bet you could sell the heck outta them if you made it.



Selling them may be the idea....

We're currently designing a different version that we may want to market. It would also have the ability to attach different implements where the splitter is, like a post hole digger....etc. Would anyone be interested if we decided to market these units? (they would look quite different but have the same principle.....)


----------



## Moss Man

mechnut said:


> Selling them may be the idea....
> 
> We're currently designing a different version that we may want to market. It would also have the ability to attach different implements where the splitter is, like a post hole digger....etc. Would anyone be interested if we decided to market these units? (they would look quite different but have the same principle.....)



That thing is simply awesome. The only thing that might be a plus in my neck of the forest would be 4x4 and I realize how expensive that can be to incorperate.


----------



## Laird

Looks like its built around an old ford tractor.


----------



## mechnut

Moss Man said:


> That thing is simply awesome. The only thing that might be a plus in my neck of the forest would be 4x4 and I realize how expensive that can be to incorperate.



The new version we are currently building is 8 wheel drive.


----------



## mechnut

*Answers to several questions*

To answer a few of your questions:

The frame is built around an old allis chalmers rear end, not a ford. The splitter beam hydraulically tips down to a vertical position for splitting, see pics, and the power plant is a 13 hp PowerTrane industrial engine mounted under the seat..













any questions just ask, and i'll get pics of the second generation one as they come. right now all i have are 3d cad renderings.


----------



## Chris Crouse

Talk about creativity! I like it a lot. It's amazing to see that little engine powering that thing. Even though an old tractor motor may have only had 15 horsepower, they had a heck of a lot of torque. Plus, they turned real slow too. I guess you must have some additional gear reduction between the engine and the differential. I see the belt and pulley, but there is probably more than that I bet. Really nice!


----------



## mechnut

Chris Crouse said:


> Talk about creativity! I like it a lot. It's amazing to see that little engine powering that thing. Even though an old tractor motor may have only had 15 horsepower, they had a heck of a lot of torque. Plus, they turned real slow too. I guess you must have some additional gear reduction between the engine and the differential. I see the belt and pulley, but there is probably more than that I bet. Really nice!



The original engine was about 18 horse, your right there is a reduction, but it is the belt pully, no other gear reduction, originally that transmission was driven through the front also, we machined that plate and are actually driveing it through the old PTO shaft, had to do some creative stuff to get everything to spin in the right direction, but that lil engine is more than enough power. The next gen version is all hydraulic drive and has 20+ hp though.


----------



## Moss Man

The best thing I can see about that rig is the fact that it is simple, not alot of excess controls and hoses. Very well done actually. I'd like to see it in action, any chance of posting a video of it?


----------



## mechnut

*Hoses*



Moss Man said:


> The best thing I can see about that rig is the fact that it is simple, not alot of excess controls and hoses. Very well done actually. I'd like to see it in action, any chance of posting a video of it?



There's a decent amount of hoses, they're just well routed. I'll see what i can do about a video.....


----------



## Ductape

That thing is awesome !!! Talk about American ingenuity !


----------



## Dback

I thought I was done hauling wood, when we were in our last house. I guess not. back then, I didn't own a trailer of any sort, so I had to resort to using this - 






Pic was taken 3yrs ago. I built the cargo rack and frame. I didn't put too much of a load up there tho, because the front end of the frame was only bolted to the cab roof. I was sure I had pictures of one of my loads, but I guess not ... 

Since then, the Bronco's been significantly modified, and will no longer be available for hauling wood in the back. That's why God invented trailers


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Oops*

Next time I'm going to walk across the field first to check it.






The field had been ok to that point, then the front sunk in. Went back to the landowner's house and called a friend and he came with his firewood hauler and a 50 ft. cable to get me out.






After getting pulled out.






He'll be getting a few loads of wood in return for helping.


----------



## got6ponies

After getting pulled out.



i wish i could get that kind of help!


----------



## wvlogger

got6ponies said:


> After getting pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could get that kind of help!



i wish i had the m35


----------



## MinivanFan

woodyman said:


> If I run into any big wood I will ask the boss if I can borrow his trailer:jawdrop:and maybe a tractor to pull it.



Kind of hard to overload something like that i guess. What do you call a trailer with that kind of wheel configuration?


----------



## Chris Crouse

MinivanFan said:


> Kind of hard to overload something like that i guess. What do you call a trailer with that kind of wheel configuration?



A big trailer with a lot of axles.


----------



## thenorth

One of my wood hauling methods






Bombardier Max, and trailer.

John


----------



## "Spoon"

I guess I should put my hauler on here. 1995 Ford F250 7.3 Powerstroke.
<a href="http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Bingo_7/?action=view&current=truck3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Bingo_7/truck3.jpg" border="0" alt="Wood hauler F250 Powerstroke"></a>


----------



## John D

Spoon, nice F250! I like those trucks,its gettign harder to find a clean one anymore.Yours looks great.


----------



## "Spoon"

John D said:


> Spoon, nice F250! I like those trucks,its gettign harder to find a clean one anymore.Yours looks great.



Thanks. It looks better the farther away you get. I always liked the body style. It is in pretty good shape, but it does have plenty of scratches and even some hail damage.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Nice truck Spoon.


----------



## Woodjack

*Truckin*

Truckin


----------



## stihl sawing

Awesome truck spoon, That ford looks great.


----------



## stihl sawing

Woodjack said:


> Truckin


That ones gonna wear ya out driving it much.lol


----------



## treevet




----------



## frogg

Flat bed trailer sat in the yard for 5 years, then i decided to get back to wood cutting.
Sure is nothing to look at, but it works for me.

Kracker


----------



## treevet

kracker said:


> Flat bed trailer sat in the yard for 5 years, then i decided to get back to wood cutting.
> Sure is nothing to look at, but it works for me.
> 
> Kracker



little coat of paint (I got some extra orange lol) and it will look like a meeeelion dollars.


----------



## camoman

Well finally got myself a wood hauler.. I still use my Quad/Trailer combo for off site hauling but this gets the wood around my house and into my house.


----------



## treevet

camoman said:


> Well finally got myself a wood hauler.. I still use my Quad/Trailer combo for off site hauling but this gets the wood around my house and into my house.



Nice set up. Not that familiar with that kind of equipment but rear unit looks like a brush hog. Is it on there for ballast?

Like your sig. line. Many do not know the attributes of taking a ride on a fat chick. (think water bed)


----------



## camoman

treevet said:


> Nice set up. Not that familiar with that kind of equipment but rear unit looks like a brush hog. Is it on there for ballast?
> 
> Like your sig. line. Many do not know the attributes of taking a ride on a fat chick. (think water bed)



I wish it was a brush hog.. its a 50" 3pt snowblower. It's on both for ballast right now as well for the snow I am hoping we get soon!!

Surprised at the power and lift capacity this thing has.. 24hp diesel moves this thing pretty good!!


----------



## cjcocn

camoman said:


> Well finally got myself a wood hauler.. I still use my Quad/Trailer combo for off site hauling but this gets the wood around my house and into my house.



hot diggity dog

... that is a sweet little rig!



.... hey wait a minute ... is this the trackshare camoman?


----------



## skidsteer.ca

Camo
You just need a snow bucket and you could really haul some wood!

Ken


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dang camoman, I thought I was good at getting a bucket full of wood! You are the master!

Here's a direct pic of yours:







If you want to do that in a post, after you upload the pictures, right click on the pic in the list at the bottom of the page, and select copy image location. Then go up to the top of the post box, and toward the right side of the second line is a box with a mountain symbol in it. Click on that, then go to the popup box, and without unhighlighting the http that's in there already, right click and paste...If it doesn't work, most likely you wound up with two http s at the beginning of the address.


----------



## treevet

Steve NW WI said:


> Dang camoman, I thought I was good at getting a bucket full of wood! You are the master!
> 
> Here's a direct pic of yours:



Y'all have to admit if a bump is hit going around the house.........:bang:


----------



## IPLUMB

Steve NW WI said:


> Dang camoman, I thought I was good at getting a bucket full of wood! You are the master!
> 
> Here's a direct pic of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do that in a post, after you upload the pictures, right click on the pic in the list at the bottom of the page, and select copy image location. Then go up to the top of the post box, and toward the right side of the second line is a box with a mountain symbol in it. Click on that, then go to the popup box, and without unhighlighting the http that's in there already, right click and paste...If it doesn't work, most likely you wound up with two http s at the beginning of the address.


 Do you just slide that plywood in there like that? Or is it secured somehow? Thanks i need to try this on the Kubota.


----------



## John D

If you are handy,build a rack with a receiver slot that you can drive the bucket right into.A mount like a snow pusher attaches to a bucket with.Its a lot safer,and then you can build a small yet,decent rack,so you dont lose the wood when you hit a small bump or dip.Even better,then you can leave the wood rack where you need it,and still have the machine handy. Just like this picture here,along these lines....


----------



## loadthestove

My cub big country works out great


----------



## Junkfxr

6' X 10' dump with 2' sides, 1 cord stacked just above the sides


----------



## camoman

Thanks for the info on posting pics and displaying them!



IPLUMB said:


> Do you just slide that plywood in there like that? Or is it secured somehow? Thanks i need to try this on the Kubota.



Yup just grabbed what ever I had around the yard, I think it was a 4x5 sheet just lid it in and put a couple pieces of wood in the bucket to hold it ther ethen start pilling. Works really well! Dad thought of it when he was over.. I was going build a box and get forks but this works slick!!

And yup this is camoman from TrackShare.com


----------



## camoman

treevet said:


> Y'all have to admit if a bump is hit going around the house.........:bang:




I am acutally amazed at how smooth the hydrostatic is on this tractor.. really easy to keeper steady!


----------



## ken45

camoman said:


> I was going build a box and get forks but this works slick!!



What you have is probably more stable than something on forks. If you decide to make a box to hold more, or hold it more securely, it might be best to make a box that fits into the bucket (instead of sitting on forks) and secure it with a couple of ratchet straps to the bucket.

Or, a lot of guys nail four pallets together (bottom and three sides). Hold that in the bucket the same way.

Ken


----------



## super3

Steve NW WI said:


> Dang camoman, I thought I was good at getting a bucket full of wood! You are the master!




I'll have to agree with that!

Junkfxr has a nice load on the trailer also.


----------



## job247

*Cambodian wood hauler....*

Had to post this. Seems this guy didnt quite match the size of vehicle with the trailer he was using.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kOCLCcHBY


----------



## frogg

treevet,

I`ll take a gallon of the orange paint & i`ll even put your name on the side.

kracker


----------



## brownie525

job247 said:


> Had to post this. Seems this guy didnt quite match the size of vehicle with the trailer he was using.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kOCLCcHBY



:jawdrop:


----------



## MinivanFan

job247 said:


> Had to post this. Seems this guy didnt quite match the size of vehicle with the trailer he was using.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kOCLCcHBY



The trailer doesn't seam to be having too much trouble.


----------



## treevet

brownie525 said:


> :jawdrop:


What a riot.

That could be the state of the art in tree care in the future...

At least in the South West opcorn:


----------



## ken45

Or in the mountains!


----------



## headleyj

my wood hauler, although only hauled once this year. Fuel injected 460, Dana 60 in teh front, 5 speed manual, love it, but she's for sale.


----------



## stihl sawing

headleyj said:


> my wood hauler, although only hauled once this year. Fuel injected 460, Dana 60 in teh front, 5 speed manual, love it, but she's for sale.
> 
> What year model, Got one just like it.


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy

Here's mine. I don't have those fancy anti-tip over thingies on the legs...


----------



## treevet

headleyj said:


> my wood hauler,



Nice truck, I am partial to one tonners too. You'll prob hate yourself for selling it.:bang:


----------



## headleyj

stihl sawing said:


> headleyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> my wood hauler, although only hauled once this year. Fuel injected 460, Dana 60 in teh front, 5 speed manual, love it, but she's for sale.
> 
> What year model, Got one just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 F350, 460 EFI, 5spd, 4:10's, 112k. I'll prolly hate myself too, but if I can sell this and the 4wheeler....add that $ to tax return, I can pay off the truck and tractor.
Click to expand...


----------



## stihl sawing

headleyj said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 88 F350, 460 EFI, 5spd, 4:10's, 112k. I'll prolly hate myself too, but if I can sell this and the 4wheeler....add that $ to tax return, I can pay off the truck and tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Mines exactly like yours, same engine 5 speed,88 model. Except mine is a 3/4 ton.
Click to expand...


----------



## headleyj

stihl sawing said:


> headleyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Mines exactly like yours, same engine 5 speed,88 model. Except mine is a 3/4 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stihl sawing

headleyj said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They get great gas mileage don't they?:monkey:
Click to expand...


----------



## headleyj

stihl sawing said:


> headleyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get great gas mileage don't they?:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! I'll hit double digits.....with a 50 MPH tail wind.:monkey:
Click to expand...


----------



## stihl sawing

headleyj said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! I'll hit double digits.....with a 50 MPH tail wind.:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Yeah mine will to, Riding on a trailer.
Click to expand...


----------



## sneno77

Not the best pic, but it's a 90 dodge 3500 Cummins. Stack as much as I can on it, and it rides better..(= Nice plus, the diesel gets an average of 20mpg. Picked it up w/ 120k on it for 4k and haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## HitchC&L

Those pics of the trailer were mid paintjob, thats why it looks like hell. Ive got it all painted now, and alot of people mistake it for a brand new trailer.

Ive got a smaller 12' trailer that I can take into the woods with me behind the tractor, but its only built for 3500 pounds so I cant put nearly the weight on that one.

Im looking for a used 12' dump to be able to take in the woods/hold the weight/be able to dump. I would also be able to use it for work, so it would be a double investment. I dont mind painting it like I did this yellow one, or doing minor mechanical work/welding to it.


----------



## HitchC&L

Do I need a certain amount of posts for these pics to show up?


----------



## super3

Nice lookin load Hitch


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hitch, your pics show up if you click on them. If you want them to show up automatically in the post, just right click on the link while you're making the message, and copy the link location.

(After you've uploaded the images, the links will show down by the manage attachments button)

Once you've done that, go up above the text area to the button that looks like a mountain with a yellow background. When you click on that it will open a popup window that asks for the address of the image. Leave the http highlighted, just mouse up to the box, right click, and paste the address in and click ok, like this:






Repeat as needed for multiple pics, but it helps to hit enter a couple times between each image code, to leave a space between pics for easier viewing.

Nice trailer. What's the Deere? Gonna guess smaller 30 or 40 series, maybe 2630?


----------



## HitchC&L

> Nice trailer. What's the Deere? Gonna guess smaller 30 or 40 series, maybe 2630?



1971 1520 46 horse, reliable, does what we need, Id like something larger in the future, around 60 horse, but its really not necessary. It needs a motor rebuild in the next couple years, its starting to lose power, and the brush hog requires 40 horse.

The trailer is a 2002 Cam Superline 10K pound equipment hauler that we built the sides for.

Heres a better pic of the tractor pushing a burn pile, and a pic of the trailer with almost finished paint (had just installed the winch mount in the first pic, Ive also since put on red/white reflectors down the side). When we do the motor rebuild on the tractor, Im going to bring it down to our shop and tear it down and paint it.


















> Nice lookin load Hitch



Its about 80% Ash, and the rest is a mix of maple and yellow birch.

I actually got a complaint about a month after I delivered that. The guy's buddies had filled him all full of crap that it was all "soft, fast burning crap" and he accused me of being a "slick hick"

After I explained to him that there wasnt a single piece of softwood on the load, and that YELLOW birch is just as hard as rock maple, he apologized, called me a "hard working, honest man" and that was it. I dont blame him for not knowing about wood, and listening to his 'expert' friends, but I was offended by the way he went about it.


----------



## KMB

super3 said:


> Nice lookin load Hitch



+1. And as was said already, nice trailer. A 10K trailer and enough truck would make a nice wood hauling combo. How long and wide is that trailer?

Kevin


----------



## HitchC&L

Its 16' long 83" wide, and with the sideboards and a stacked load of wood, it is exactly 2 cord. I was looking for a 20' 12K pounder, but this one popped up and was a good deal. In the future Id like a longer one, as I use it for work often, but this does the job for now.

I pull it with a 2500HD with the 8.1/Allison, no problems at all. My father will also on occasion pull it, with less of a load on it, with his GMC 2500 Van with the 6.0/4L80E and its got the motor to pull it, but the tranny isnt as fond on the hills. The tractor is about all the van wants to pull.


----------



## KMB

HitchC&L said:


> Its 16' long 83" wide, and with the sideboards and a stacked load of wood, it is exactly 2 cord. I was looking for a 20' 12K pounder, but this one popped up and was a good deal. In the future Id like a longer one, as I use it for work often, but this does the job for now.
> 
> I pull it with a *2500HD with the 8.1/Allison*, no problems at all. My father will also on occasion pull it, with less of a load on it, with his GMC 2500 Van with the 6.0/4L80E and its got the motor to pull it, but the tranny isnt as fond on the hills. The tractor is about all the van wants to pull.



What rear-end gears are in your truck? And what year model is it? I've been doing some research on my next truck (after I sell my 1/2 ton), and the 8.1L with 3.73 (or 4.10 gears for about 2K more towing rating) would be one of my choices.

Kevin


----------



## HitchC&L

Im pretty sure I have 3.73's, but then again, judging by the gas mileage, I could very well have 4.10

I havent had a load on that I had a problem with, and Ive hauled quite a bit of loads.

Its a 2002 LT or w/e the most loaded one is 

So far its been a good truck, I just turned 80K. The power is decent, and the tranny is awesome. The front end could have been better designed, Ive replaced most of the steering parts with heavy duty aftermarket stuff, so Its a little better now, but I would have rather it been built right in the first place.

The rear suspension for me is a little lacking, Im sure for 90% of people out there they wouldnt have an issue, but when I load heavy, I dont want to show any sag. I will be investing in a set of air bags that I will take off and put on my next truck.

My next truck will be a 2006 or 2007 pre emissions duramax, with either the same ex cab or a crew cab. Overall, I love the truck, but if I was the manufacturer I would have done a couple things differently, but wouldnt we all?


----------



## KMB

HitchC&L said:


> The rear suspension for me is a little lacking, Im sure for 90% of people out there they wouldnt have an issue, but when I load heavy, I dont want to show any sag. I will be investing in a set of air bags that I will take off and put on my next truck.



Something I should be thinking about since I would want a truck that I could put a good load in the box, and pull a good load.

For me, a crew cab, long box, 4x4, big gasser would fit the bill nicely. 

Kevin


----------



## gr8scott72

HitchC&L said:


> The rear suspension for me is a little lacking, Im sure for 90% of people out there they wouldnt have an issue, but when I load heavy, I dont want to show any sag. I will be investing in a set of air bags that I will take off and put on my next truck.



Check out Roadmaster Active Suspension. Works great and you don't have to set it for different loads. Got mine for about $200!!


----------



## chuckwood

bore_pig said:


> I am relatively new around here, so just let me know if this is old hat. I would like to see pics of different wood haulers and maybe what the total investment was. Here's mine:



Ok, I'll bite.





Toro Wheelhorse garden tractor with chains, rebuilt motor, $500 in that.
homemade trailer I built from an old waverunner trailer, about $75 in that.

There's some usual overhead in maintenance, but it's minimal, the Wheelhorse is a heavy duty commercial grade garden tractor, it has a big, heavy duty rear end under it. It doesn't tear up the ground near as badly as a larger tractor would. 

The dog is a logging and milling dog, if there is a creek or mud hole anywhere closeby, she'll go for it. It comes natural to Golden Retrievers. Since the original poster included a pic of a black lab, I decided to do likewise.


----------



## epicklein22

Full size trucks are nice, but the dakota and yota get in the tight places and we stack them very high when loaded. Take it easy on acceleration and they get the job done really well.


----------



## tramp bushler

I have mine posted over on Forestry and Logging , ( My Little Loggin Outfit ). But here is a summer time pic . 500 Polaris Sportsman.6k approx ., Used our Alaska Permanent Fund Dividends so basically was free.. Trailer was 900$ . Kind of got took on the trailer but thats ok . It has and is making me good money ..


----------



## Philbert

Saw this on "thereifixedit.com"

Philbert


----------



## treevet

Philbert said:


> Saw this on "thereifixedit.com"
> 
> Philbert



Hey I'd take out to a fancy restaurant with valet parking. That is too classy.


----------



## coog

Wow.Where there's a welder, there's a way.Hate to have to take it over the scales, though.


----------



## Curlycherry1

My hauler from when I was a woodchuck paying for school:


----------



## toyfarm

Here is a pic of one of mine


----------



## Moss Man

toyfarm said:


> Here is a pic of one of mine



I had Ford identical to that except mine was a F250, absolutely a tough truck. The 351 in mine left a little to be desired, but the rest of the truck made up for it.

How is that insert working out and how much cut split wood will it hold? I been thinking about getting one and downsizing from my one ton dual wheel.


----------



## treevet

Nice truck and the Maxi Dump was a great unit. I was shopping for one early this year and they had gone out of business but maybe somebody bought the name by now. I bought a Truck Craft instead.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Here's an oldie*

Found this picture in a old photo album at a family reunion. It was taken at my Great-Grandfather's farm we're guessing sometime in the 20's or 30's. He is the one standing in the sleigh behind the kids.


----------



## toyfarm

Honestly, i just got it (the bed) last week! Haven't had a chance to use it yet. With racks i don't see a full cord being any problem. I will post some pics somewhere whenever i start to use it! Weather has been sour here...lots of snow and rain with temps hovering in low to mid 30's means i haven't been able to get in the woods with it. It is 10,000lb. capacity model and is 9' long, i'm very anxious to use it! I love this old truck, it's rusty and beat all to hell, the old 7.3 is worn out but still runs strong. It's just a great old off-road truck! It's sprung like a semi, has a manual tranny, lockers front and rear w/4.10 gears!


----------



## treevet

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Found this picture in a old photo album at a family reunion. It was taken at my Great-Grandfather's farm we're guessing sometime in the 20's or 30's. He is the one standing in the sleigh behind the kids.



Very cool picture. I put it up as a screensaver so my son could see how it used to be. All hand cut and split.


----------



## treevet

toyfarm said:


> Honestly, i just got it (the bed) last week! Haven't had a chance to use it yet. With racks i don't see a full cord being any problem. I will post some pics somewhere whenever i start to use it! Weather has been sour here...lots of snow and rain with temps hovering in low to mid 30's means i haven't been able to get in the woods with it. It is 10,000lb. capacity model and is 9' long, i'm very anxious to use it! I love this old truck, it's rusty and beat all to hell, the old 7.3 is worn out but still runs strong. It's just a great old off-road truck! It's sprung like a semi, has a manual tranny, lockers front and rear w/4.10 gears!



That is the dumper I was looking at. It is the strongest of all the inserts. I think mine is next at around 7500. You got a great find there toyfarm! I spoke with the company owner and he was hit hard by the recession and had enough after giving it his all for all these years. Truck seems a good match for it too.


----------



## Moss Man

toyfarm said:


> Honestly, i just got it (the bed) last week! Haven't had a chance to use it yet. With racks i don't see a full cord being any problem. I will post some pics somewhere whenever i start to use it! Weather has been sour here...lots of snow and rain with temps hovering in low to mid 30's means i haven't been able to get in the woods with it. It is 10,000lb. capacity model and is 9' long, i'm very anxious to use it! I love this old truck, it's rusty and beat all to hell, the old 7.3 is worn out but still runs strong. It's just a great old off-road truck! It's sprung like a semi, has a manual tranny, lockers front and rear w/4.10 gears!



You might be challanged to get a full cord in that even with sideboards, my wooden body on my dually measure 9' long, by 6.5' wide and the sideboards are 44" high. It holds 1.2 cords loose thrown cut and split 16".

Nice rig though and I am curious what you can get in it with some sideboards!


----------



## treevet

Moss Man said:


> You might be challanged to get a full cord in that even with sideboards, my wooden body on my dually measure 9' long, by 6.5' wide and the sideboards are 44" high. It holds 1.2 cords loose thrown cut and split 16".
> 
> Nice rig though and I am curious what you can get in it with some sideboards!



I think you are right. I sell mine as a 2/3 cord heaped way up. We have stacked and measured it as that. It dumps like nothing is on it. So would yours.


----------



## soggyboots

Hedge,

That is a load for that ol Honda, nice saw too. For me its the trusted pickup. I just use my daily driver, a Tundra. Made close to where I live and I've done work for the americans who made most of the parts including assembly. I figure, my quote of the day is "If it can't take it, it can't stay." It's never let me down where it's pulling, hauling, or getting me where I need to be.


----------



## treevet

toyfarm said:


> I will post some pics somewhere whenever i start to use it! Weather has been sour here...lots of snow and rain with temps hovering in low to mid 30's means i



Hope you post some picts on here. We have the same wet weather forever here. Mud and puddles everywhere. To make matters worse we have sold probably about half of our stock. Since the hurricane wood is selling for less than I can make myself sell it (120 per cord) and I am gonna wait it out til next year. How about you?

Just to throw a pict in here .....here is how we load the insert by filling a bin, then setting it on the crane bed and then tossing it "down hill" into the bed. Seems like the easiest way short of shooting the conveyor straight in as the conveyor is hard to move around in our tight lot.....


----------



## toyfarm

Treevet...thats a nice set-up ya got there. I have more than enough equipment to cut sell and deliver wood, but haven't decided rather or not i'm going to get into that? I don't even have enough wood cut for myself this year! Been restoring a two hundred year old house for the last two years and absolutely have not had time to do anything! Just gettin' the interior finished up now and will hopefully have time for the rest of my life??


----------



## treevet

toyfarm said:


> Treevet...thats a nice set-up ya got there. I have more than enough equipment to cut sell and deliver wood, but haven't decided rather or not i'm going to get into that? I don't even have enough wood cut for myself this year! Been restoring a two hundred year old house for the last two years and absolutely have not had time to do anything! Just gettin' the interior finished up now and will hopefully have time for the rest of my life??



Damn, 200 year old house! Worth every bit of time and energy. 

Merry Christmas to every on the Wood Hauler thread :wave::rockn:


----------



## toyfarm

Here are a couple of my wood haulers from the past! Merry Christmas to you also!!





















Both 4 speed 4x4's black one had 4.56's red one had 4.10's


----------



## treevet

Nice, I got to confess to being a GMC guy on my smaller trucks. Is the avatar a yota?


----------



## toyfarm

Yeah, i've had hundreds of Toyota trucks, but that one is actually my current R/C truck! Thanks for the Rep...I'll get ya back when site allows!


----------



## treevet

Don't worry about it Toyfarm. I just restored (for work) my old 87 yota that we could not live without. Here is a pict. 

PS I ride my motorcycle up to Connersville sometimes. Pretty up there.


----------



## treevet

Just notice the reason for "Toyfarm" (can't slip nothing past me lol)


----------



## toyfarm

Here is one i just got rid of!
I really like the Yotas, but then again I like almost anything you can ride hard and put away wet! LMAO
I am about as unbiased when it comes to brand preference as any one can be!
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=119278


----------



## stihl sawing

toyfarm said:


> Here is one i just got rid of!
> I really like the Yotas, but then again I like almost anything you can ride hard and put away wet! LMAO
> I am about as unbiased when it comes to brand preference as any one can be!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=119278


That's a sweet lookin truck, Wish i had it. Bet it will go anywhere.


----------



## treevet

Man, can't imagine a 350 in that light little truck. But I would sure like to run it around a little and find out.


----------



## toyfarm

stihl sawing said:


> That's a sweet lookin truck, Wish i had it. Bet it will go anywhere.





treevet said:


> Man, can't imagine a 350 in that light little truck. But I would sure like to run it around a little and find out.



To be honest with you guys, I owned that thing for two years and the only time I drove it was to move it so I could mow grass! Like I said, this old farm house has consumed the last two years of my life!

Keep an eye on the reader's rides, I will be posting alot of diff. trucks I've had over the years, including a Toyota daily driver w/454c.i. chevy in it!
I regret gettin' rid of that one! Just learning to post pics (without wifes help),
so I will be posting alot!


----------



## bearings

Here is the ATV trailer i use to get back in the woods where the truck cant get too. Hard to reach spots.


----------



## bearings

*1932 Ford Rat Dump*






Here is my fathers work. We have owned this truck for over 30 years but a couple years ago we wanted to make it more usefull. We put a 400 small block chevy with a 400 trans and a 76 ford 1 ton rear axle with some other modifications. We call the truck Rat Dump


----------



## John D

The Rat Dump looks great! I like that a lot.


----------



## toyfarm

Ratdump <------- Now that is my kinda truck! I love to see old fellas like that still workin'!


----------



## treevet

bearings said:


> Here is my fathers work. We have owned this truck for over 30 years but a couple years ago we wanted to make it more usefull. We put a 400 small block chevy with a 400 trans and a 76 ford 1 ton rear axle with some other modifications. We call the truck Rat Dump



That is a really neat truck. Only bad thing about it is ....looks like some kinda Echo or something kicked up onto the running board while you were driving down the road. (just kidding)


----------



## jags

Ohhh...that RatDump is Sweet. I like the old dudes too. The only prob with those old fords are: I can't hardly get behind the wheel. They made those cabs pretty small.


----------



## treevet

Don't ever sell it, it will break your heart. I sold a 51 ford wrecker I had emotional ties to and had for 30 years. Like losing a woman you loved.


----------



## dsm382

John D said:


> The Rat Dump looks great! I like that a lot.


same here x100


----------



## bearings

*Thanks......*

Thanks for all of you that commented on our Ratdump Dump Truck. I dont ever plan on selling the truck and i hope to hand it down to my kids when i am old and ready. We use the truck around our property and use it when ever we can. Thank You Thank You Thank you.


----------



## stihl sawing

bearings said:


> Thanks for all of you that commented on our Ratdump Dump Truck. I dont ever plan on selling the truck and i hope to hand it down to my kids when i am old and ready. We use the truck around our property and use it when ever we can. Thank You Thank You Thank you.


I wouldn't call it a rat truck, More like a classic. really a nice old truck, Don't blame ya for not ever selling it.


----------



## toyfarm

I wouldn't really call this loaded, but here is a pic taken about fifteen minutes ago after coming out of the woods! My teenage son wasn't really in the mood to spend all day in the woods so we compromised with a small load!


----------



## toyfarm

Haven't decided what i'm gonna do with this one yet? Perhaps i might put the bed in it during the dry season! Dually's just don't do very well in the mud even though this one is 4x4 or 6x6 however ya look at it?


----------



## epicklein22

Here is some pics from last week. I gotta quit beating my Dakota. The tranny is iffy, but it is too much fun to see it do some serious work.


----------



## epicklein22

toyfarm said:


> I wouldn't really call this loaded, but here is a pic taken about fifteen minutes ago after coming out of the woods! My teenage son wasn't really in the mood to spend all day in the woods so we compromised with a small load!



That is a nice setup there. Still nimble and not too heavy.


----------



## epicklein22

toyfarm said:


> Haven't decided what i'm gonna do with this one yet? Perhaps i might put the bed in it during the dry season! Dually's just don't do very well in the mud even though this one is 4x4 or 6x6 however ya look at it?



That would be great for working along fields and such during the winter. Dually's are just too heavy for real off-road use. Is it a diesel (I don't see the red badge on the door)? If it was, that thing would be really heavy when loaded.


----------



## toyfarm

No it's a V-10 and weight is not the problem with a diesel or dually! That ford is heavier than the Dodge And a Cummins is only couple hundred pounds heavier than a Gasser! I do appreciate the compliment on the old Ford though! A fellar could put more aggressive tires on the Dodge and greatly improve the capabilities, but for deep sloppy mud you'll clog up the rear duals no matter what kinda tires ya run!


----------



## Lugnutz

*Ole Glory*






Custom paint done after 9-11 
Time for some TLC, new exhaust and clutch. 1800 bucks and in our family for 9 years now. If it holds together I've considered putting in a locking diff in the rear end!!! No point in just wearing out one of those knobby tires.


----------



## epicklein22

Lugnutz said:


> Custom paint done after 9-11
> Time for some TLC, new exhaust and clutch. 1800 bucks and in our family for 9 years now. If it holds together I've considered putting in a locking diff in the rear end!!! No point in just wearing out one of those knobby tires.



Now that is a real mans truck!


----------



## ghitch75

toyfarm said:


> No it's a V-10 and weight is not the problem with a diesel or dually! That ford is heavier than the Dodge And a Cummins is only couple hundred pounds heavier than a Gasser! I do appreciate the compliment on the old Ford though! A fellar could put more aggressive tires on the Dodge and greatly improve the capabilities, but for deep sloppy mud you'll clog up the rear duals no matter what kinda tires ya run!



just look at my avatar.......6 265's mud-treran's and it will go any where loaded or not.....have 2" steel spacers on the duallys....just put some meats on it and it will go!!!


----------



## John D

toyfarm said:


> No it's a V-10 and weight is not the problem with a diesel or dually! That ford is heavier than the Dodge And a Cummins is only couple hundred pounds heavier than a Gasser! I do appreciate the compliment on the old Ford though! A fellar could put more aggressive tires on the Dodge and greatly improve the capabilities, but for deep sloppy mud you'll clog up the rear duals no matter what kinda tires ya run!



FYI,the average gas v8 in a pickup is 500-550 lbs dressed. A cummins 5.9 weighs 1050lbs dressed.That is about double the weight,the difference is huge. Even a 4cyl 3.9 cummins,the 4 cyl version of the dodge engine is 675-700lbs dressed...


----------



## toyfarm

John D said:


> FYI,the average gas v8 in a pickup is 500-550 lbs dressed. A cummins 5.9 weighs 1050lbs dressed.That is about double the weight,the difference is huge. Even a 4cyl 3.9 cummins,the 4 cyl version of the dodge engine is 675-700lbs dressed...




For your information...the shipping weight of a dry 7.4 long block 454 chevy is 800 lbs. This does "NOT" include exhaust maniflods, intake, carb/injection, starter, alternator, etc.

While dry weight for the 5.9 Cummins "including" accessories is 1144 lbs.

I would be willing to bet there isn't a hundred lbs. diff. between the two in ready to run form!

This is way off topic and i really don't feel like arguing with the un-informed!
Even if it was 3-500 lbs. heavier (which it's not) that is nothing more than a couple rounds of wood. Hell, i weigh almost 300lb. ---- is that gonna make the diffirence rather or not my truck will go through the mud? Next time i get ready to hit a mud hole...i'll ask my passengers to get out because they will be enough extra weight that i just don't think it'll make it!

Why don't you look up actual weight and figures before spouting off about somethin' that's not even related to the topic?


----------



## toyfarm

ghitch75 said:


> just look at my avatar.......6 265's mud-treran's and it will go any where loaded or not.....have 2" steel spacers on the duallys....just put some meats on it and it will go!!!



Look like Dayton Timberline M/T's .... Ive ran through about twenty sets of those in the last few years! About a year ago I switched to Mud Dawg's by Summit! They are more aggressive, alot more quiet, and seem to last a little longer!


----------



## toyfarm

I do like the Timberline's though!


----------



## Lugnutz

I like my mud brutes, just got em this fall. 2nd set of tires in 9 years LOL.


----------



## John D

toyfarm said:


> For your information...the shipping weight of a dry 7.4 long block 454 chevy is 800 lbs. This does "NOT" include exhaust maniflods, intake, carb/injection, starter, alternator, etc.
> 
> While dry weight for the 5.9 Cummins "including" accessories is 1144 lbs.
> 
> I would be willing to bet there isn't a hundred lbs. diff. between the two in ready to run form!
> 
> This is way off topic and i really don't feel like arguing with the un-informed!
> Why don't you look up actual weight and figures before spouting off about somethin' that's not even related to the topic?



Thanks for the insult,being a former mopar tech,as well as a diesel trans builder,and gearhead,it doesnt bother me one bit. As for being uninformed,my weights are right no the money.I was reffering to the average V8,not a 454,which hasnt been made in 10 years.The average truck V8 is around 6 liters max.

Bore and Stroke
5.9 liters [360 C.I.D] Engines....................102 mm [4.02 in] X 120 mm [4.72 in]
6.7 liters [409 C.I.D] Engines....................107 mm [4.21 in] X 124 mm [4.88 in]

Displacement (six-cylinder engine)....................5.9 liters [360 C.I.D] and 6.7 liters [409 C.I.D]

Firing Order (six-cylinder engine)....................1-5-3-6-2-4

Approximate Engine Weight (with standard accessories): Without EGR

Dry Weight for 5.9 Liters [360 C.I.D.]....................470 kg [1036 lb]
Dry Weight for 6.7 Liters [409 C.I.D.]....................475 kg [1047 lb]


----------



## toyfarm

John D said:


> Thanks for the insult,being a former mopar tech,as well as a diesel trans builder,and gearhead,it doesnt bother me one bit. As for being uninformed,my weights are right no the money.I was reffering to the average V8,not a 454,which hasnt been made in 10 years.The average truck V8 is around 6 liters max.
> 
> Bore and Stroke
> 5.9 liters [360 C.I.D] Engines....................102 mm [4.02 in] X 120 mm [4.72 in]
> 6.7 liters [409 C.I.D] Engines....................107 mm [4.21 in] X 124 mm [4.88 in]
> 
> Displacement (six-cylinder engine)....................5.9 liters [360 C.I.D] and 6.7 liters [409 C.I.D]
> 
> Firing Order (six-cylinder engine)....................1-5-3-6-2-4
> 
> Approximate Engine Weight (with standard accessories): Without EGR
> 
> Dry Weight for 5.9 Liters [360 C.I.D.]....................470 kg [1036 lb]
> Dry Weight for 6.7 Liters [409 C.I.D.]....................475 kg [1047 lb]




Yeah well i don't consider anything less than a fat block a truck engine! If you wanna include 6.0 and under in your average truck engine, go ahead! The weight you listed for the Cummins is actually less than what I posted! Even if you compare a Cummins to a small block, the diffirence would still be less than 350 lbs. If you wanna take your lack of knowledge and make some point that 350 lbs. diff. would some way add valuable information to this thread, go right ahead!

I have met alot of "techs" in my life, most of them work at Autozone! Your argument is "mute" and any weight difference, even if it's the 500 lb. plus you are suggesting, would be negligible at best! 

Just so I know, since your an expert tech, what's the percentage of today's trucks that are one ton and have 6.0 or less engine? 

Shove your tech expertise on someone who will buy it! I am informed, I have the facts and I deal with these trucks every day!

I have studied, read, researched, drove, and owned most every heavy duty truck ever made! You might call it a passion of mine? Therefore, when you wanna argue about something you obviously know nothing about, it bothers me!


----------



## myzamboni

Don't make me turn this car around . . .


----------



## stihl sawing

Don't know what my dodge cummins weighs but it's not good in the mud, Now i don't have any mudders on it either. The ford has some mudders on it and it's a lot better but i imagine it weighs a lot less too.


----------



## John D

Toyfarm,I'm done being insulted by you.Funny how big a man you are behind a computer screen,dont even bother replying as you are on my ignore list.To the poster of this thread,I offer my apologies for the last few posts,I was just trying to set the record straight on a weight issue.


----------



## yooper

John D said:


> Toyfarm,I'm done being insulted by you.Funny how big a man you are behind a computer screen,dont even bother replying as you are on my ignore list.To the poster of this thread,I offer my apologies for the last few posts,I was just trying to set the record straight on a weight issue.



For some reason he seems to get his undies all up in a bunch real easy. Don't put him on your Ignore list, ya may miss out on something good sometimes belligerence can be entertaining.


----------



## WidowMaker

John D said:


> Thanks for the insult,being a former mopar tech,as well as a diesel trans builder,and gearhead,it doesnt bother me one bit. As for being uninformed,my weights are right no the money.I was reffering to the average V8,not a 454,which hasnt been made in 10 years.The average truck V8 is around 6 liters max.
> 
> ======
> 
> That would be incorrect, at least according to this....
> 
> _Upstate engine plant to stop making 'big block' V-8
> By: The Associated Press
> 
> Friday, December 18, 2009 3:04 PM EST
> TONAWANDA -- General Motors on Friday marked the end of the line for a class of V-8 engine that's been in production for 51 years.
> The auto maker's western New York plant stopped production of the latest variation of the "big block" V-8 engines. Plant manager Steve Finch called it "the end of a remarkable era."
> 
> The big engine was developed in 1958 to keep up with the growing size and weight of American automobiles. Over the years it's been redesigned, with the latest version, the L18, going into production in 1999. Made only in Tonawanda, it powers full-size trucks like the Chevrolet Avalanche and some boats_
> 
> ====
> 
> That engine has powered motorhomes for many years right up and including this year...


----------



## ghitch75

my 93 chevy 5 speed weights 9150# empty and it will haul a little over 2 cords.....6.5l turbo weights about 700#....about the same as a 454......i don't think weight has anything to do with the way they go through the mud.....tires and driver makes the most difference in how it gets around.....


----------



## Peacock

WidowMaker said:


> John D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insult,being a former mopar tech,as well as a diesel trans builder,and gearhead,it doesnt bother me one bit. As for being uninformed,my weights are right no the money.I was reffering to the average V8,not a 454,which hasnt been made in 10 years.The average truck V8 is around 6 liters max.
> 
> ======
> 
> That would be incorrect, at least according to this....
> 
> _Upstate engine plant to stop making 'big block' V-8
> By: The Associated Press
> 
> Friday, December 18, 2009 3:04 PM EST
> TONAWANDA -- General Motors on Friday marked the end of the line for a class of V-8 engine that's been in production for 51 years.
> The auto maker's western New York plant stopped production of the latest variation of the "big block" V-8 engines. Plant manager Steve Finch called it "the end of a remarkable era."
> 
> The big engine was developed in 1958 to keep up with the growing size and weight of American automobiles. Over the years it's been redesigned, with the latest version, the L18, going into production in 1999. Made only in Tonawanda, it powers full-size trucks like the Chevrolet Avalanche and some boats_
> 
> ====
> 
> That engine has powered motorhomes for many years right up and including this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine they are speaking of is the 8.1L variant. It was called a big block, but had little in relation to the old 366/396/402/427/454 design engines.
Click to expand...


----------



## SWI Don

Lugnutz said:


> I like my mud brutes, just got em this fall. 2nd set of tires in 9 years LOL.



The Mud Brutes look a lot like the Firestone Destination MT's I put on mine. They have done real well in the mud. 

Don


----------



## joecool85

I'm going to have to post some pics of my Ranger loaded down with wood.

2000 Ford Ranger SuperCab XLT 4x4 5spd with the 3.0 Flex Fuel V6

It does a pretty good job, but between the stepside and weight limits I can't fit more than 1/4 at a time in the bed. When I get my trailer finished that will help as it will hold 1/4 cord as well - doubling my carrying capacity.


----------



## coog

*New to me*

Spent a couple of months looking and this is what I came up with.2006 with 60k on the clock.I've spent the last two years driving an SUV because of hockey tournaments, but now she gets the SUV and I get what I want.It will pull my 20' deckover with pretty much anything I want to put on it (well, up to 14k at least)
Anyone care to comment on the pros and cons of sprayed-on bedliners before I do something foolish?


----------



## deer slayer

I would recommend the line-x. I had them both (rhino and line-x) the rhino is thick and prone to being punchured ( I threw a set of ramp boards in one day w/the ramp parts attached to the end and the bolt head dug in and tore a chunk out of the liner), softer material, couldn't close/open tailgate w/out pushing hard due to thickness, faded fast. Line-x thinner, more abrasive, much more durable, harder material, hasnt faded (2 years old) no problems around the gate, They had a demo of a coke can sprayed, u cant crush it.. I am very pleased w/line-x. They both have good warranty no so much a factor in my decision, rhino stood behind theirs with the cut in it, but needed the truck for a half day. Line-x I haven't had an issue yet to test.


----------



## coog

Thanks.Good information.Do you ever wish that could slide things easier? I carry diesel engines on skids frequently, and I worry I won't be able to slide them out as well.


----------



## deer slayer

With any liner yes to a certain degree. The rhino was much more tackier harder to move anything heavy. The line-x is a harder material so the more weight, harder it was to slide things. but once moving I beleive things slide o.k. when you wanted them to.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Line-X gets my vote as well.

Anything heavy, like your engines, that you want to slide, just set them down on a couple 2x4s. I like the fact that stuff is LESS likely to slide around, especially compared to the old plastic slip&slide liners.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Here's the new wood hauler that I picked up last month. I've got a 14 foot trailer that I pull behind it to load the wood on.


----------



## Moss Man

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's the new wood hauler that I picked up last month. I've got a 14 foot trailer that I pull behind it to load the wood on.



Wow, what a nice looking rig! :jawdrop:


----------



## coog

I love the diesels.This one is a little quite for my tastes, but I can fix that.


----------



## gr8scott72

coog said:


> I love the diesels.This one is a little quite for my tastes, but I can fix that.



It's quite what? or is it quiet? :greenchainsaw:

Guess it could be quite quiet. lol


----------



## coog

HaHa.Quite Quiet! English Major brain fart.


----------



## howellhandmade

Here's mine -- a little undersized compared to the real rigs here, but it doesn't use too much gas when I'm not hauling wood. I can put more in it for short trips, but this is about it for the highway. I've thought about helper springs, will probably keep thinking. It seems fairly happy with a level load of green wood in the bed; if I beefed up the springs so I could pile it higher I'd probably just break something else.

Jack


----------



## England14

howellhandmade said:


> It seems fairly happy with a level load of green wood in the bed; if I beefed up the springs so I could pile it higher I'd probably just break something else.
> 
> Jack



Like the back window?


----------



## joecool85

howellhandmade said:


> Here's mine -- a little undersized compared to the real rigs here, but it doesn't use too much gas when I'm not hauling wood. I can put more in it for short trips, but this is about it for the highway. I've thought about helper springs, will probably keep thinking. It seems fairly happy with a level load of green wood in the bed; if I beefed up the springs so I could pile it higher I'd probably just break something else.
> 
> Jack



Looks like my rig except mine is the stepside with the offroad package. I wouldn't put much more wood in it than what you have in that pic if it's green. It'll handle 1600lbs as a max payload, but you gotta be nearing that with all that green wood - it adds up quick.

I'll be using a trailer this year to increase my load carrying capabilities with my ranger. 1/4 cord in the back, 1/4 cord in the trailer and should still get ~18 mpg.


----------



## Freyboy23

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's the new wood hauler that I picked up last month. I've got a 14 foot trailer that I pull behind it to load the wood on.






Nice Truck man!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gr8scott72

howellhandmade said:


> Here's mine -- a little undersized compared to the real rigs here, but it doesn't use too much gas when I'm not hauling wood. I can put more in it for short trips, but this is about it for the highway. I've thought about helper springs, will probably keep thinking. It seems fairly happy with a level load of green wood in the bed; if I beefed up the springs so I could pile it higher I'd probably just break something else.
> 
> Jack



Might want to look into Roadmaster Active Suspension. Can find it if you look hard enough for about $200 and it only takes about an hour to install. Doesn't affect your ride when empty and you don't have to adjust anything.

Works great on my Excursion.


----------



## MinivanFan

Ok not cool as some of the other wood haulers on here but it works.


----------



## KMB

howellhandmade said:


> Here's mine -- a little undersized compared to the real rigs here, but it doesn't use too much gas when I'm not hauling wood.





MinivanFan said:


> Ok not cool as some of the other wood haulers on here but it works.



Fella's, whatever works for you to get the wood safely down the road. Doesn't have to be big or cool. 

Kevin


----------



## gr8scott72

MinivanFan said:


> Ok not cool as some of the other wood haulers on here but it works.



Anytime you can turn a minivan into a wood hauler, that's pretty cool. lol


----------



## howellhandmade

gr8scott72 said:


> Might want to look into Roadmaster Active Suspension. Can find it if you look hard enough for about $200 and it only takes about an hour to install. Doesn't affect your ride when empty and you don't have to adjust anything.
> 
> Works great on my Excursion.



Thanks for the tip, I got a set on ebay for $179, we'll see how they work. I don't quite buy all the claims on the website, like how they are supposed to reduce tire deformation under load, but as a way of assisting and preloading the leaf springs I can imagine that they do quite a bit of good.

I was on my way home yesterday with a load of wood, the last trip from a friend's house where I'd taken some locust and cherry down for him. It was about 40 minutes from home so I didn't want to make another trip, loaded as heavy as I dared, actually had a couple of rounds in the cab with me. Near home, hit a stretch of highway with traffic whizzing around, keeping it right at 55, concentrating on smooth so I didn't get any swaying, thinking maybe I should have put a few more PSI in the rear tires, when BANG!!! A truck right next to me exploded a tire.

I hate it when that happens.

Jack


----------



## gr8scott72

howellhandmade said:


> I don't quite buy all the claims on the website, like how they are supposed to reduce tire deformation under load,



If you are at the limit of the suspension and then go over a bump, something has to give and it will first be your tire sidewall so yes, it will reduce tire deformation under load.


----------



## howellhandmade

gr8scott72 said:


> If you are at the limit of the suspension and then go over a bump, something has to give and it will first be your tire sidewall so yes, it will reduce tire deformation under load.



Sure, I understand that. The photos on this page seem to show the truck without the RAS bulging its tires more than the one with RAS just sitting still.

http://www.activesuspension.com/how-to-save-fuel.html

Not a big issue, I'll be interested to see how it does -- I've got a pretty good fix on "before."

Jack


----------



## gr8scott72

howellhandmade said:


> Sure, I understand that. The photos on this page seem to show the truck without the RAS bulging its tires more than the one with RAS just sitting still.
> 
> http://www.activesuspension.com/how-to-save-fuel.html
> 
> Not a big issue, I'll be interested to see how it does -- I've got a pretty good fix on "before."
> 
> Jack



Really, the only difference I noticed is when I have it loaded down. The rear doesn't squat as much and it seems like I have more control of the vehicle.

Empty, I didn't notice much change but I rarely drive without a 10k # (or more) trailer behind me. lol


----------



## howellhandmade

gr8scott72 said:


> Really, the only difference I noticed is when I have it loaded down. The rear doesn't squat as much and it seems like I have more control of the vehicle.
> 
> SNIP



Good, that is exactly my hoped-for result. I'm not particularly displeased or concerned with how the truck handles empty. 

Jack


----------



## joecool85

howellhandmade said:


> Good, that is exactly my hoped-for result. I'm not particularly displeased or concerned with how the truck handles empty.
> 
> Jack



Let us know how it goes, I'm quite curious as I have basically the same truck and am thinking about doing an add a leaf or a helper like you just ordered.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just went start to end, man what a long thread.

Here is a pic of my wood hauler, the truck is not legal and never leaves the farm.












The 1978 supercab has a 300 six 4 speed 350 gears with the spider gears welded solid.


----------



## super3

supercabs78 said:


> I just went start to end, man what a long thread.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wood hauler, the truck is not legal and never leaves the farm.
> The 1978 supercab has a 300 six 4 speed 350 gears with the spider gears welded solid.





A buzz box locker!


----------



## Ductape

Sweeeet ! Around here we call them 'Lincoln Lockers' . I love the chainsaw scabbard on the side of the truck.


----------



## MinivanFan

supercabs78 said:


> I just went start to end, man what a long thread.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wood hauler, the truck is not legal and never leaves the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 supercab has a 300 six 4 speed 350 gears with the spider gears welded solid.



350 gears, that is a lot of gears! jk. What is it about old trucks that makes them so cool?


----------



## treevet

supercabs78 said:


> I just went start to end, man what a long thread.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wood hauler, the truck is not legal and never leaves the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 supercab has a 300 six 4 speed 350 gears with the spider gears welded solid.



looks like you coulda stacked some over the roof too?


----------



## gwiley

Paid $3,000 for this beauty at 92K miles - F350, 4x4, crew cab that used to belong to one of the state universities. The posts in the bed are 2x2 wrapped in galvanized steel strut. I have not been able to get it to sit on the helper springs even fully loaded with red oak.


----------



## joecool85

treevet said:


> looks like you coulda stacked some over the roof too?



Probably, but that'd be awkward getting it up there I'd imagine.


----------



## treevet

joecool85 said:


> Probably, but that'd be awkward getting it up there I'd imagine.



I don't think there is a huge concern with dents lol.


----------



## treevet

gwiley said:


> Paid $3,000 for this beauty at 92K miles - F350, 4x4, crew cab that used to belong to one of the state universities. The posts in the bed are 2x2 wrapped in galvanized steel strut. I have not been able to get it to sit on the helper springs even fully loaded with red oak.



Nice truck....one tons are all I am buying from now on. What's it got in it? Wonder if it came with the helpers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

treevet said:


> I don't think there is a huge concern with dents lol.



The rack overhead I made to work on building no ladder and cutting tree limbs that stick down and hit the tractor around the hay fields. I have hauled wood and hay all kinds of things on that rack.


----------



## gwiley

treevet said:


> Nice truck....one tons are all I am buying from now on. What's it got in it? Wonder if it came with the helpers.



5.8L gas engine. I love just about everything about it - pulls like a tank, dented up enough that I don't mind adding a few here and there , no payments and insurance is really low. My only complaint is that the darn thing is so long that when I take it to suburban stores I have to park far enough away to ensure that no one parks next to me or I can't pull it out of the parking space.

When I first bought it the alignment was so bad that it ate the front left tire up in just a few miles - had a bear of a time finding a shop with a long enough rig to do the work so it ended up at the dealer. The only work over $30 a pop was the first stop for a new set of E load rated tires and 4 wheel alignment.


----------



## centennial60

Here's my wood hauler 85 Ford F250 6.9 diesel. I figure a heaping load like in the picture is close to a full cord.


----------



## wdchuck

gwiley ..........you would benefit from a flatbed for single rear wheel and a hoist underneath. Get home, hit a button, it all just slides out. Leave the sheetmetal box in the garage for future use, or sell it while its still nice.

The flatbeds with headache rack can be found used. 
Electric over hydraulic hoist are simple add-ons. 4ton should do ya.


----------



## gwiley

wdchuck said:


> gwiley ..........you would benefit from a flatbed for single rear wheel and a hoist underneath. Get home, hit a button, it all just slides out. Leave the sheetmetal box in the garage for future use, or sell it while its still nice.
> 
> The flatbeds with headache rack can be found used.
> Electric over hydraulic hoist are simple add-ons. 4ton should do ya.



Thanks for the info wdchuck. I think I am going to keep my eyes peeled for a used flatbed - I like that idea - it would reduce the number of twist and heaves I do per cord.


----------



## bonnieville

Once you have a flatbed, you will wonder how you ever did anything with a pickup.


----------



## wdchuck

bonnieville said:


> Once you have a flatbed, you will wonder how you ever did anything with a pickup.



Devilish post, bonnie.


The hoist makes a good thing great.


----------



## treevet

wdchuck said:


> gwiley ..........you would benefit from a flatbed for single rear wheel and a hoist underneath. Get home, hit a button, it all just slides out. Leave the sheetmetal box in the garage for future use, or sell it while its still nice.
> 
> The flatbeds with headache rack can be found used.
> Electric over hydraulic hoist are simple add-ons. 4ton should do ya.



I have posted this before, but this set up worked just as good as I thought it would this season.


----------



## joecool85

treevet said:


> I have posted this before, but this set up worked just as good as I thought it would this season.



More pics please! Also, how much did that setup cost?


----------



## treevet

joecool85 said:


> More pics please! Also, how much did that setup cost?



It was 5k for the aluminum Truck Craft unit without the optional bulkhead and sideboards which it looks better without it. It is 7k lb. cap.



I have been delivering wood in a dump trailer (picture) which is ok for cords but for half cords this set up is the bomb. They are a sponsor on banner above forum site.


----------



## joecool85

treevet said:


> It was 5k for the aluminum Truck Craft unit without the optional bulkhead and sideboards which it looks better without it. It is 7k lb. cap.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been delivering wood in a dump trailer (picture) which is ok for cords but for half cords this set up is the bomb. They are a sponsor on banner above forum site.



What type of truck is that? Also, does the insert come with the hydraulics?


----------



## MinivanFan

joecool85 said:


> What type of truck is that? Also, does the insert come with the hydraulics?



Looks like a Chevy or GMC to me. but I might be wrong.

Edit- It might be a Silverado.


----------



## treevet

Yes everything is included, pump, piston, hoses,controller and installation at that price. Since the truck is/was new and has higher sides they had to put an adapter in the bed but no extra cost. It is a 09 Silverado 3500.


----------



## doubletodd

that's a pretty flashy wood hauler. it's nice to see a chevy in the bunch


----------



## ducati996

centennial60 said:


> Here's my wood hauler 85 Ford F250 6.9 diesel. I figure a heaping load like in the picture is close to a full cord.



Not exactly or more accurately not even close...if your buying then, you got shorted....if selling then your creating a problem for yourself

http://www.state.me.us/ag/firewood.html


----------



## John D

centennial60 said:


> Here's my wood hauler 85 Ford F250 6.9 diesel. I figure a heaping load like in the picture is close to a full cord.



I bet its about 3/4 cord...it looks thrown in the bed though,youd be suprised at how much "air" is in between the wood once you stack it tight...
When i throw the wood in my 7x14 3ft sides dump trailer,I heap it up to about 4 ft high,I fill the entire trailer to the top,and when its all bucked up,and stacked it is about 1.5 cords,i could easily fit 2+ of your loads in my dump trailer ...thats where im gettin my estimates from..


----------



## joecool85

John D said:


> I bet its about 3/4 cord...it looks thrown in the bed though,youd be suprised at how much "air" is in between the wood once you stack it tight...
> When i throw the wood in my 7x14 3ft sides dump trailer,I heap it up to about 4 ft high,I fill the entire trailer to the top,and when its all bucked up,and stacked it is about 1.5 cords,i could easily fit 2+ of your loads in my dump trailer ...thats where im gettin my estimates from..



I'd be willing to guess that it's just over a half cord. If it was stacked you may be able to squeeze 3/4 cord in there, but I doubt it.


----------



## wdchuck

John D.

The siderails will offer better load support if you have the verticals on the outside.

The load pictured, once split and stacked will fall well short of a cord of wood.

When you toss rounds in, get up there and stack the heaviest ones at the cab and work your way back, the truck will handle it better and you find the work gets easier as you get tireder. 

When home, the small rounds at the rear act as a warmup so you don't strain so much when you get to the last big rounds in the front, heck, just roll them suckers off. 



A brand new flatbed for single rear wheel is available for $1500. 
4ton electric/hydraulic hoist is $2000

Loading an insert with a skidloader will crumple that sheetmetal bed right quick and the truck resale will plummet. Also, it'll present a bad impression to the customer. 

I had a customer remark, " Just a few more sales and you can get a new tailgate for your truck", it has a small push dent in it, the kind you could probably vacuum suck out. The point is, the customer noticed it, and that can effect sales. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## LD1

Some pics of my dodge. This is the same truck that is in post 112 of this thread. I just made some improvements, including a 5.9 magnum motor and a dump bed. This is not a dump kit either. All homemade, all we had was the flat bed, which needed reinforced.


----------



## joecool85

LD1 said:


> Some pics of my dodge.



That is one badass truck!

**edit**
I had thought about eventually doing a flatbed on my ranger when it gets older, and now I think I'll have to...with dump.


----------



## LD1

The dump wasnt hard to do at all. The hardest part was sizing the cylinders to give egought dump capicity and lift angle. There is a good bit of math involved. But that is figured out, it is just fabbing everything together, which is the fun part.


----------



## wdchuck

LD1,

That is nicely done, but you need a few more leafs in the rear. :hmm3grin2orange:


If you have before...during....after pictures, then start a thread on it, plenty of folks would like to see the process and know the sources and costs.


----------



## LD1

wdchuck said:


> LD1,
> 
> That is nicely done, but you need a few more leafs in the rear. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> If you have before...during....after pictures, then start a thread on it, plenty of folks would like to see the process and know the sources and costs.



I have pleanty of pics so I guess I'll start a new thread in the pics forum.

I do have enought u-bolt for about 3 more leafs, but I didn't have anymore to put in there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slick

You guys are really only seeing just over a half cord in that ford with rounds piled up over the cab? I have the same sized bed in my f250.Last weekend threw up to just barely over level with the bed, no sides and nowhere near that high and I had .4 cords stacked....and that picture has big rounds which once split and stacked takes up more room or at least make up for the air space taken up by throwing it in....that's easy 3/4 cord probably a bit more IMHO. 

P.S. LD1's flat bed dump kicks butt


----------



## wdchuck

LD1 said:


> I have pleanty of pics so I guess I'll start a new thread in the pics forum.
> 
> I do have enought u-bolt for about 3 more leafs, but I didn't have anymore to put in there:hmm3grin2orange:



It's firewood related, so keep the thread in here.


----------



## LD1

wdchuck said:


> It's firewood related, so keep the thread in here.



too late. I already started the new thread in pics.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=122707


----------



## tnxm

Being a poor college kid sucks, its my everyday ride. I gave up about a year ago trying to keep it clean


----------



## treevet

I have always figured....let what happens happen in the bed and keep the rest of the truck perfect. You can always Rhino glaze the bed before you sell it.


----------



## joecool85

treevet said:


> I have always figured....let what happens happen in the bed and keep the rest of the truck perfect. You can always Rhino glaze the bed before you sell it.



My truck gets used as a truck and looks as such. It's in good shape, the paint is pretty decent, but it has it's battle scars, bumps and bruises. My truck is my daily driver, wood hauler, and weekend warrior (off roading). I wouldn't drive it any different if it was a 2010 model or a 1980 - the only exception being if it was NOT my daily driver and it was older I would beat it senseless, just because it's fun  Other than that one caveat, a truck gets used like a truck regardless of age and condition.


----------



## foursaps

i suppose i can contribute to this. 
last year pic of the wood hauler. did a lot of work to it this year. lots of new parts on it to make it a more capable/rust free. 





and the rest of our setup. only thing missing is the homelite and the 4x5 trailer


----------



## treevet

Nice stuff....80 Chev?....TW3?


----------



## John D

foursaps,I love your truck! Esp the headache rack/rear window guard! I wish I could find one of those aolder chevys in rust free condition,the 73-87-(91 crew cab) were my favorite trucks of all time....My dream truck is a loaded 91 3+3 3500 SRW 4x4 ,drop in a cummins 12V diesel,and 6 speed manual trans...


----------



## clearance

treevet said:


> Nice stuff....80 Chev?....TW3?



Its an '81 or newer. '80 was the last year for the front turn signal vertical, starting in '81 the front turn signal was horizontal, the front fenders also sloped down, the cowling was gone. But the 73'87 are very similar. The stuff that came later was a big let down, in my opinion.


----------



## treevet

I had an 80 one ton sw chev brand new. Great truck. Had headers and an under bed dump set up.

It had that same back of the cab molding that was why I thought it was the same year.


----------



## John D

treevet said:


> I had an 80 one ton sw chev brand new. Great truck. Had headers and an under bed dump set up.
> 
> It had that same back of the cab molding that was why I thought it was the same year.



I was just 6 yrs old when he got it,but I remember me going with Dad to get his new 76 C30 3+3 crew cab 454 dually...back then you couldnt get the 454 and 4wd together in a 3+3,it was the 350 4x4 or 454 2wd,so he got the 454,and the biggest warn winch they made...what a wood hauler it was,we loaded it over the custom made side boards,level with the top of the cab...


----------



## treevet

I love Chevy pickups. I got ford trucks in bigger models tho.


----------



## wdchuck

John D said:


> foursaps,I love your truck! Esp the headache rack/rear window guard! I wish I could find one of those aolder chevys in rust free condition,the 73-87-(91 crew cab) were my favorite trucks of all time....My dream truck is a loaded 91 3+3 3500 SRW 4x4 ,drop in a cummins 12V diesel,and 6 speed manual trans...



Couple years back, found an earlier chevy 3500, crew cab , A/C, 4x4, srw, 454, 80Kmiles, color matched cap, and it came with a 3yr old 18' car hauler.......$3K. 

Couldn't get the funds together before another buyer came through with ready money. Would have made the perfect family, firewood hauler. 

What a beast of a frame it had though, and no rust on the body. 

Yep, talk about :bang:


----------



## tboarder2602

*Here is my hauler*

'95 F250 4X4 extra cab, powerstroke w/ automatic. Home built dump trailer from stuff I scavenged including an old mobile home frame/axles and hydraulics from a truck with a lift gate. The cat loader and ford tractor live on the farm my girlfriend's parents own.


----------



## foursaps

treevet said:


> Nice stuff....80 Chev?....TW3?



it's and 82 k-10. has a 350 bored .030 over, th350, np208 (all recently rebuilt) need to source some 3/4 ton or 1 ton axles for it then it'll be a perfect wood hauler. since that pic I put a 2.5" lift and 33x12.5's on it (swamper's), new doors, new hood, rebuilt the bed and cab, lots of time into it, but it's worth it! I love the 73-87 chevy's.
i had a 73 2500 4x4 before this and that thing was a beast! wish i didn't get rid of it, but the long bed made it a little difficult to maneuver in the woods. plus it was rust holding hands for a body. 




the splitter is a TW2, plenty for what we do. wish it had the log lift, but we're young and can handle it for now. 

atv is a bombardier outlander 400.

i am in the processs of making a real headache rack, haven't really had the time to weld it all up, too much firewood cutting. right now it's just a pile of metal! 

did you put the under bed dump on yourself? i have been looking into making on for this truck, but how much re-enforcing of the bed did you have to do?


----------



## treevet

foursaps said:


> i
> 
> did you put the under bed dump on yourself? i have been looking into making on for this truck, but how much re-enforcing of the bed did you have to do?



It has been 30 years since I had it and researched it again with my new Chev and went with the Truckcraft insert after comparing. There are some sites with underbed set ups that come with kits that include the reinforcement.

I ran a thread a while back on "underbed dumps" I think and you might find it by searching it on AS.


----------



## treevet

tboarder2602 said:


> '95 F250 4X4 extra cab, powerstroke w/ automatic. Home built dump trailer from stuff I scavenged including an old mobile home frame/axles and hydraulics from a truck with a lift gate. The cat loader and ford tractor live on the farm my girlfriend's parents own.



Nice set up


----------



## tboarder2602

:agree2:

Thanks treevet!


----------



## Crow Horse

Here's my micro wood hauler. Home Depot garden cart with lawn tractor axles. I'm working on 4WS as well as suspension improvements. I only cut wood for us so the small capacity isn't an issue. The size is an asset when I'm threading my way through our woods.........


----------



## scag52

I use this golf cart with a trailer made from a pop up camper. Golf cart is electric and has 6" lift kit and Atv wheels &. Tires. Pulls very good on flat ground but slows down on the hills. Makes quick work of gathering up wood. Trailer needs redone. This time I'll use treated lumber. Lol. 

http://emob37.photobucket.com/albums/e81/scag52/7c4e5d8a.jpg?t=1264773623


----------



## gr8scott72

scag52 said:


> I use this golf cart with a trailer made from a pop up camper. Golf cart is electric and has 6" lift kit and Atv wheels &. Tires. Pulls very good on flat ground but slows down on the hills. Makes quick work of gathering up wood. Trailer needs redone. This time I'll use treated lumber. Lol.



Fixed your picture for you.


----------



## MinivanFan

scag52 said:


> I use this golf cart with a trailer made from a pop up camper. Golf cart is electric and has 6" lift kit and Atv wheels &. Tires. Pulls very good on flat ground but slows down on the hills. Makes quick work of gathering up wood. Trailer needs redone. This time I'll use treated lumber. Lol.
> 
> http://emob37.photobucket.com/albums/e81/scag52/7c4e5d8a.jpg?t=1264773623


 That is the first time I've seen someone use a golf cart for towing stuff, very cool. How long can you go on one charge?


----------



## scag52

MinivanFan said:


> That is the first time I've seen someone use a golf cart for towing stuff, very cool. How long can you go on one charge?



All day no problem. It will suprise you how well they work. It goes through mud and water ,even snow. The only thing is on hills it will slow Down but it just keeps on moving. I usually charge it once a week or if I plan on hauling wood I will have on charge the night before. It's a 36volt , I would love to have 48 volt. Way better. They make boxes for the back also. Check em out on eBay. I have a tractor with a bucket and a big 4x4 fourwheeler and this thing works better than them.


----------



## beerman6

Golf Carts are great.I have a gas yamaha that I use around the yard and you are right,people are suprised at what they can do.I pulled a 29' travel trailer into my barn with it...


----------



## scag52

I use mine to pull my boat in and out of the shop too. One reason i bought it was so that when a friend would come over to work on a deer stand back in the woods we could throw some tools on back and both ride out instead of taking fourwheelers. I bought a gas yamaha and am going to try it out (needs some work). I hear they work better on the hills. 

Did you put a lift on yours ?


----------



## beerman6

yeah,it's got a lift almost too much,My dads wife can hardly get on it :biggrinbounce2: It's a 7 inch lift and the tires add another 2"


----------



## scag52

How's it do on the hills ?


----------



## John D

Golf cars are great.I use them to tow all the time..I have carryall 2'a they are a golf cart on steroids...bigger engine,4 wheel brakes,1200lb payload....I have towed 4000lb Air compressors around the course,chippers,boats,you name it.....the carryall will also drag 40ft tall trees up to around 8" around,esp if you put a few hundred lbs of the stump,and bottom rounds in the bed for weight....


----------



## scag52

How much are they ? Any pics ?


----------



## clinchscavalry

I bought my wife this gas cart after she had an electric one for several years. The electric one, with lift kit and oversize tires, just didn't have the power to negotiate the firebreaks and hills. It did fine on flat ground, but the gas one is great, and she would rather lose me than the golfcart. In fact, all I have to do to make her "see things my way" is threaten to take away the cart.:biggrinbounce2:

IIRC, it cost about $5500 new.


----------



## scag52

Well I'm going to have to get gas yamaha I bought for 200.00 bucks running. You convinced me.


----------



## John D

scag52 said:


> Well I'm going to have to get gas yamaha I bought for 200.00 bucks running. You convinced me.



Nice! I had yamaha's for 10 yrs, we had G1's (2 strokes) with reverse on the key.Then G2's and G9's (4 strokes).Check the frame on the G2,s and G9's,by the rear axle,they are weak there...otherwise great carts,you may need to tie up the wiring with zip ties so you dont tear the wiring harness out going thru the woods......Ive done that several times...


----------



## John D

Here is my older cart 1999 Carryall 2


----------



## IPLUMB

Mines a 96 Yamaha G-14 added a back seat. Its great, I had a 97 EZGO I lifted and added big wheels that I sold to purchase a Rhino.....BIG Mistake!! really miissed the quit cart. Bought the Yamaha G-14 and sold the Rhino. We take six people back in the woods drinking beer and just puttin and talkin. Everybidy loves it.


----------



## beerman6

scag52 said:


> How's it do on the hills ?



It does great.The 23" tires took away some of the low end grunt so I installed a different spring on the secondary clutch to get some of it back.

Mines a 95 G-14


----------



## aokpops

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s6msnk&s=6


----------



## little possum

New wood hauler. Had a fight with a deer in the Honda Accord and this is the replacement. 1998 Dodge 2500 360V8 auto, with 130K miles. Ex Forestry truck. Not perfect but its a strong runner. The picture with the small load of logs is within the first week of having the truck.









Need to get some pictures of the 76 K10 too.


----------



## Moss Man

little possum said:


> New wood hauler. Had a fight with a deer in the Honda Accord and this is the replacement. 1998 Dodge 2500 360V8 auto, with 130K miles. Ex Forestry truck. Not perfect but its a strong runner. The picture with the small load of logs is within the first week of having the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get some pictures of the 76 K10 too.



Simple, basic and has a tried and true V-8......that's what I like! Sweet rig.


----------



## little possum

Thanks Moss man, I know a diesel is hard to beat, but these v8 gassers have my heart. I love built V8s especially with big cams.
It definitely is gonna take some getting use to, the Honda was getting 32 mpg or so. The Dodge is not, especially with the 4.11 posi


----------



## gwiley

I built a "wood basket" to help when I need to relocate splits or rounds. It is sized to fit in exactly 1/2 my f350 bed, I can use two of them at once in the truck so that they can be loaded by machine and then forklifted out when I get home.

I use a chain to hold it on the forks and the front is hinged so that I can just dump it out by tilting the forks once I release the catches. This is one of the nicest little additions to my skid steer tool set so far.






The treated 2x4s hold up really well to the heaviest rounds I have dealt with.


----------



## Hoover

gwiley said:


> I built a "wood basket" to help when I need to relocate splits or rounds. It is sized to fit in exactly 1/2 my f350 bed, I can use two of them at once in the truck so that they can be loaded by machine and then forklifted out when I get home.
> 
> I use a chain to hold it on the forks and the front is hinged so that I can just dump it out by tilting the forks once I release the catches. This is one of the nicest little additions to my skid steer tool set so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treated 2x4s hold up really well to the heaviest rounds I have dealt with.



That is cool !!! Nice set up!


----------



## gr8scott72

little possum said:


> Thanks Moss man, I know a diesel is hard to beat, but these v8 gassers have my heart. I love built V8s especially with big cams.
> It definitely is gonna take some getting use to, the Honda was getting 32 mpg or so. The Dodge is not, especially with the 4.11 posi



Before I got my V10 Excursion, I beefed up my 2000 Durango to be able to pull my stump grinder. 360 V8, fresh tranny from Dan the Fastman with shift kit (barks second every time you get into it.), changed the 3.55:1 gears to 4.56:1, added leaf spring in the rear, bilstein shocks, and Hawk superduty pads.

It is a VERY fun vehicle to just drive around town when not towing anything.


----------



## MinivanFan

gr8scott72 said:


> Before I got my V10 Excursion, I beefed up my 2000 Durango to be able to pull my stump grinder. 360 V8, fresh tranny from Dan the Fastman with shift kit (barks second every time you get into it.), changed the 3.55:1 gears to 4.56:1, added leaf spring in the rear, bilstein shocks, and Hawk superduty pads.
> 
> It is a VERY fun vehicle to just drive around town when not towing anything.


Nice! How much weight do you think you can tow with the upgrades?


----------



## gr8scott72

MinivanFan said:


> Nice! How much weight do you think you can tow with the upgrades?



It towed everything I ever needed it to. That trailer loaded like that is 7k lbs. I never really loaded it up much more than that. It pulls 7k lbs with authority!


----------



## MinivanFan

gr8scott72 said:


> It towed everything I ever needed it to. That trailer loaded like that is 7k lbs. I never really loaded it up much more than that. It pulls 7k lbs with authority!



cool


----------



## outbackrider

*One of our wood haulers and some buddies*

Got some nice weather to cut a little bit yesterday, time outside with some good buddies (my Son on the Fergie and Miles our hunter) The Fergie is a '51 and she fires up after about 2 seconds, even at below zero temps, on an old 6 volt generator system. Wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it, she loves to run and with the chains, she is unstoppable, great little tractor. Cut lots of wood with my Dad, wish he were here to enjoy the fun....


----------



## barton174

'90 Dodge W250, LSD, 4.10, 5-speed, DMI Bumper/spring hitch, Cummins + 5x8 utility trailer...

Shown with trailer full and 2 rows left to right in the bed.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Great pictures of the Cummins and Fergie. I love those little grey tractors.


----------



## Donley

i know i know, it really doesn't have space for wood but i make due.


----------



## wvlogger

I gotta get in on this. My Ford F250 with a 300 i6 5speed and heavy duty 8 lug difs. did the pipe bumper myself and have a matchin style for the back. wood is hickory


----------



## Moss Man

barton174 said:


> '90 Dodge W250, LSD, 4.10, 5-speed, DMI Bumper/spring hitch, Cummins + 5x8 utility trailer...
> 
> Shown with trailer full and 2 rows left to right in the bed.



Now that's what I consider to be a real work truck! Tried and true and simple to the bone, very nice rig.


----------



## barton174

Moss Man said:


> Now that's what I consider to be a real work truck! Tried and true and simple to the bone, very nice rig.



Thanks! It does really well! 

Actually, it's pretty stock, so the wife's 5.3L SWB 4x4 G80 trailblazer pulls a bit better, power-wise... Mostly because the Trailblazer weighs 2500# less than the truck, though... Pulling a car on a trailer, the Trailblazer feels a lot more effortless and picks up and holds speed better in the hills, but the car has to be loaded just right to get the right amount of weight on the hitch... You can put the car all the way in the front, or all the way to the back of the trailer and the truck doesn't care at all... Aside from the truck having a lot better stability, the truck is built to tow that much weight day in and day out... I'd be worried about the 4L60E, and the 8.6" (1/2 ton truck) rear end in the TB being loaded all the time...

Mike


----------



## barton174

Got a more recent pic after the late 90's Dodge wheels and Firestone Destination M/T's... Looks a little more like a real truck now that I'm off the cookie-cutter-width highway tires...


----------



## little possum

Nice I love that body style truck. They seem to hold up pretty good to the elements. I wonder how some 3rd generation alloy wheels would look on there. Id like to upgrade mine to those someday.


----------



## barton174

little possum said:


> Nice I love that body style truck. They seem to hold up pretty good to the elements. I wonder how some 3rd generation alloy wheels would look on there. Id like to upgrade mine to those someday.



They actually don't hold up really well... This one was a farmer's truck, was stored inside a heated barn/garage/seed house, and wasn't driven much in the winter, and was Ziebarted on day-1 after leaving the dealership... All this, and the passenger side rocker is aboutu 50% there, and above both rear wheel-wells is rotted through at the edge...

Third gen alloys look really good on them, but they also require wheel spacers, because the offset is about 1.5 more on the newer wheels...

Mike


----------



## Coalsmoke

Nice boots. I hear good things about those tires for their price. I just put a new set of Toyo M-55 on my Cummins.


----------



## barton174

Coalsmoke said:


> Nice boots. I hear good things about those tires for their price. I just put a new set of Toyo M-55 on my Cummins.



Thanks! They're working out pretty well!

The M-55 is supposed to be a really good commercial-grade AT tire!

Actually, these are a little higher than what I was going to get (Dunlop Rover M/T MAXX Traction, because of being a decent M/T, as well as being siped and meeting the "snow tire" qualifications), but I ended up getting a STEAL on them... 

The front pair were take-offs were the rears from a Ford truck that had a front end collision and ruined both front tires, and the guy got 4 new less aggressive tires... I paid my buddy (who worked at the Ford dealership) $50 for the PAIR, that have maybe 5k miles on them...

The rear pair, I was going to go cheap (wife's been out of work for close to a year and a half) and get a set of Remington Mud Brutes and just run that set until I had the money for a lift and tires... The tire shop shot me a really good price on the Mud Brutes that their dist. had in stock, but when I showed up (he tried to call, but I didn't get the message until later) to get them put on, it turned out that they weren't made any more, and the dist. showed stock, but didn't actually have any... To make it up to me, he gave me a brand new matching pair of the Destination M/T's for $160/tire, mounted, tax included, plus they mounted my other 2 used tires for nothing, as well... The cheapest I could find those was at Tire Rack, for $178/tire, plus shipping, plus paying somebody to M&B them...

So I ended up with a 95% new set of matching tires for $370, said and done, on the truck... The wheels, I got off Craigslist, from somebody who also happened to be on cumminsforum, for $60 for the set...

(yes, I'm going to rotate them, but this thing scuffs rear tires pretty good when turning from stop signs, so the new ones will go on the rear for ~5-6k to get even with the fronts)

Mike


----------



## little possum

Thats a nice deal on the tires Mike. I have about 300 in my wheels and tires. They are 265 75 15s or 16s, I can remember. But they are Wild Country XTX. They maybe had 5K miles on them and the guy put different wheels and tires on his cummins. I found them on a 4x4 site. 
The ol Dodges hold up pretty good down here in the land of not so much snow.  I know the 70s models are holdin better than my 76 K10


----------



## epicklein22

barton174 said:


> Got a more recent pic after the late 90's Dodge wheels and Firestone Destination M/T's... Looks a little more like a real truck now that I'm off the cookie-cutter-width highway tires...



Destinations are great tires! I got some on my Dakota.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Wow Mike, you're not joking when you said you got a good price! That's an excellent price. Sounds like a good tire shop too. I used to run the M-55 on my welding rig and was regularly amazed at the abuse that tire can take and still make 55-60,000miles for an aggressive AT. On the new set I just got I see they have improved the tread block geometery a bit to help sling out mud from the treads, which was a low point for them before. Its a nice compromise between off road traction and a highway tire.


----------



## wdchuck

1972 Ford 3400

The front and rear forks are homemade, not pretty, but plenty tough and functional.


----------



## robfromaz1977

Here is a pic of one of my loads from last year.






Another angle.


----------



## joecool85

wdchuck said:


> 1972 Ford 3400
> 
> The front and rear forks are homemade, not pretty, but plenty tough and functional.



Nice wildthing on the back there, why'd you keep the 18" bar though?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I bought a 10 cu. ft. agri-fab cart for the 4-wheeler to get into the tigher spots a few weeks back. Here's a pic I took back then.


----------



## grandpatractor

wdchuck said:


> 1972 Ford 3400
> 
> The front and rear forks are homemade, not pretty, but plenty tough and functional.



Looks nice Mike!!(well except for the wierdthing)


----------



## TBrown

This a load from tuesday night. Got four loads this week, and only had to go about 8 miles. Box is 12' x 8' with a hoist under it.


----------



## wdchuck

grandpatractor said:


> Looks nice Mike!!(well except for the wierdthing)



Thanks, the purple really gives it sense of royalty.


----------



## tdb

*wood*

OLD ALLIS'S STILL ON THE JOB. A CA AND A C ALLIS, NICK AND BECKY DRIVING

TEDMI


----------



## tdb

*one more*

nick starting CA ALLIS

TEDMI


----------



## little possum

Wood hauler, pullin the wood hauler


----------



## barton174

little possum said:


> wood hauler, pullin the wood hauler



nice!


----------



## scag52

My 92 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 . I had an extra spring installed in the back to help with the dump insert.


----------



## poorboypaul

xlr82v2 said:


> Here's my rig...
> 
> <img src=http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105231&stc=1&d=1248998066>
> 
> 
> Also have a '52 8N that I like to use to haul wood too... but the Mahindra comes in handier because of the front end loader. If the wife comes with me, sometimes she'll drive the 8N with the other pickup trailer



how do you like the mahindra tractor?


----------



## cowtipper

scag52 said:


> My 92 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 . I had an extra spring installed in the back to help with the dump insert.



Very nice setup. I also have a 92 chev, and thinking of doing the samething. If you don't mind me asking, what is the cost of putting the dump insert in?


----------



## banshee67

gr8scott72 said:


> This was 31,640 on the scale with truck, trailer, and wood!




whats goin on with that wheel on the back axle!?!? :jawdrop:


----------



## scag52

cowtipper said:


> Very nice setup. I also have a 92 chev, and thinking of doing the samething. If you don't mind me asking, what is the cost of putting the dump insert in?



I got the dumper used for 1500 and installed it myself. Very easy to do . I had and extra spring installed by a spring company for 450 . Everybody is surprised to see how much it will haul being only a 1/2 ton . I think the inserts are around 3000 new.


----------



## Ductape

scag52 said:


> I got the dumper used for 1500 and installed it myself. Very easy to do . I had and extra spring installed by a spring company for 450 . Everybody is surprised to see how much it will haul being only a 1/2 ton . I think the inserts are around 3000 new.





I suspect you may have more than a half ton on in those pics.......... :monkey:


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gr8scott72

banshee67 said:


> whats goin on with that wheel on the back axle!?!? :jawdrop:



I had just made a 180° turn.

And, it's just the tire that looks like that on a sharp turn, not the wheel.


----------



## treevet

scag52 said:


> I got the dumper used for 1500 and installed it myself. Very easy to do . I had and extra spring installed by a spring company for 450 . Everybody is surprised to see how much it will haul being only a 1/2 ton . I think the inserts are around 3000 new.



I had a measured 4000 lbs of sod and the weight of my dump insert on my 09 Chev 1 ton last week and drove 40 miles with it and it was no prob. I didn't dump it because it would have ruined the sod but the Truck Craft is rated at over 7000 dump capacity I think.

Surprised you did not have them put 2 springs in while they were at it. I am sure it would not have been much more. I have done that to half tonners before and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## scag52

The spring he put on is a lot thicker than the stock springs. He said if i ever take the dumper off its going to be all jacked up in the back . LOL !

Even if i could of added more i dont think the axles,rear would handle much more.


----------



## John D

Scag 52,your really working that truck! 3 things you want to watch for on that truck when your overloaded that badly,and you are grossly overloading it...lol. The rims,youd be better off with steel wheels,your way beyond there ratings,the rear axle,the 10 bolt 8.5 axle is pretty weak,if it ever goes out consider looking for a 14 bolt 6 lug to replace it,they cane in 2500 trucks with 7200 gvwr and 1500 excabs with the F44 HD chassis package,that rear also has larger brakes,which help with stopping a lot...the last thing is the rear spring hangers,keep an eye on the mounts where the shackle brackets mount to the frame.I had a 1992 heavy 1/2 ton that i loaded like you do,(loaded V box salt spreader)it had a beefier rear axle,I put in 1 ton springs,so i wasnt afraid to load it,well the shackle mounts bent at the frame,and made a real mess....i should have done air bags or timbrens,it would have spread the load over the axle as well as the front and rear spring mounts,as you are now...
thank you for sharing ths pictures,most ppl wont beleive what a 1/2 ton chevy can do,no believed me til they seen mine....


----------



## treevet

John D said:


> Scag 52,your really working that truck! 3 things you want to watch for on that truck when your overloaded that badly,and you are grossly overloading it...lol. The rims,youd be better off with steel wheels,your way beyond there ratings,the rear axle,the 10 bolt 8.5 axle is pretty weak,if it ever goes out consider looking for a 14 bolt 6 lug to replace it,they cane in 2500 trucks with 7200 gvwr and 1500 excabs with the F44 HD chassis package,that rear also has larger brakes,which help with stopping a lot...the last thing is the rear spring hangers,keep an eye on the mounts where the shackle brackets mount to the frame.I had a 1992 heavy 1/2 ton that i loaded like you do,(loaded V box salt spreader)it had a beefier rear axle,I put in 1 ton springs,so i wasnt afraid to load it,well the shackle mounts bent at the frame,and made a real mess....i should have done air bags or timbrens,it would have spread the load over the axle as well as the front and rear spring mounts,as you are now...
> thank you for sharing ths pictures,most ppl wont beleive what a 1/2 ton chevy can do,no believed me til they seen mine....



I drove a cab over camper loaded cross country on a 76 Dodge half ton in 1976 with 2 added springs and it did just fine. Worked for years with that truck. 

If you can find a way to get a helper set involved then you don't have to worry about the oversprung unloaded aspect too.


----------



## scag52

I've had that dump on for eight years now with no problems. I bought the truck new in 92 . I blown 3 rears and one tranny Truck has 185,000 miles on it and has plowed snow since 1996. i use it for a small lawn business and haul a 18 ft trailer with it also. truck owes me absolutely nothing .


----------



## treevet

scag52 said:


> I've had that dump on for eight years now with no problems. I bought the truck new in 92 . I blown 3 rears and one tranny Truck has 185,000 miles on it and has plowed snow since 1996. i use it for a small lawn business and haul a 18 ft trailer with it also. truck owes me absolutely nothing .



what kind of insert is that....ez dumper?


----------



## Junkfxr

scag52 said:


> I've had that dump on for eight years now with no problems. I bought the truck new in 92 . I blown 3 rears and one tranny Truck has 185,000 miles on it and has plowed snow since 1996. i use it for a small lawn business and haul a 18 ft trailer with it also. truck owes me absolutely nothing .



The worst part about loading non floating rear axles with that kind of weight is that all of the weight rides directly on the axle shaft, makes it easy to bend them and if one breaks, the truck ends up on the ground. Full floating axles spread the weight out over the housing with no weight on the axle shaft.


----------



## John D

scag52 said:


> I've had that dump on for eight years now with no problems. I bought the truck new in 92 . I blown 3 rears and one tranny Truck has 185,000 miles on it and has plowed snow since 1996. i use it for a small lawn business and haul a 18 ft trailer with it also. truck owes me absolutely nothing .



It sounds like my old truck,never left me once...plowed 9 seasons commercially,5 with an 8'6" 900lb V plow that everyone said would "kill" the truck,and a v box spreader...truck is still fine....rust got it,its a parts truck now....


----------



## scag52

treevet said:


> what kind of insert is that....ez dumper?



Yep ..... ez dumper . works great. worth every penny. 

The salt from plowing has got the best of the frame . had to weld a piece of angle on the frame in the back so it doesn't snap in half. Not sure how much longer it will keep on going .


----------



## amlogging

*Running gear*

About a year ago i bought an old running gear down the road. Striped all the old paint off and repainted it. Replaced the two back tires with two standard truck tires. Front tires are 8ply flotation tires. The center frame tube can extend to different lengths. Built strong horizontal and verticle pieces to hold logs. I always put the stump end of the logs over the flotation tires so there is more weight on them then the back two tires. I have used this hauler thus spring so far and not had one problem. Heaviest load to date was 12 green white oak logs measuring 12-36" dia and 10-30' long  I think I made it heavy duty enough! Try to get pictures up by next weekend! Also thinking about selling it if anyone is interested!


----------



## kah68

Put a 3.9l cummins in that chev, awesome truck!



dsm382 said:


> I agree, I really don’t see how he has a full cord (3 ricks) of wood in the bed of the dodge.
> 
> This here is 1 full cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pics don’t truly show exactly how tight it is stacked but when you look at my pictures I think you can plainly see it is stacked much higher then yours… maybe you measure differently ?
> 
> Nice setup anyway, and GREAT price on the oil burner. Looking to upgrade my 25yr old chevy with a newer dodge next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i agree with you on the new trucks not taking the abuse our old ones can.
> try doing this on a new Toyota tailgate


----------



## broman78

the first picture is my complete set up, with my m105. the second is a picture of my truck. the third picture is my second truck with winch I just purchased.


----------



## Brandon A

we can haul a lil at a time lol.


----------



## kah68

toyfarm said:


> I wouldn't really call this loaded, but here is a pic taken about fifteen minutes ago after coming out of the woods! My teenage son wasn't really in the mood to spend all day in the woods so we compromised with a small load!



One day, your son will look back and wish he could be with you, and that old truck in the bush cutting wood again....


----------



## joecool85

broman78 said:


> the first picture is my complete set up, with my m105. the second is a picture of my truck. the third picture is my second truck with winch I just purchased.



Awesome rig. I always wanted a M35a2, someday I will get one.


----------



## just a dave

Here's mine





Cost around $50
1 Wheel Drive
1998 model
Only 70 trips to make a cord


----------



## cnice_37

just a dave said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost around $50
> 1 Wheel Drive
> 1998 model
> Only 70 trips to make a cord



Correction - 2 legged drive


----------



## LAH

This past Saturday.


----------



## amlogging

Here is my log hauler i mentioned earlier. Don't forget i am thinking about selling it incase anyones interested.


----------



## RAMROD48

and the best part is I didnt pay a penny for it...

I can stack 2.25 cords in there...but then I have to get someone to tow it for me...behind the dakota a cord tows just fine....and will be even better when I hook up the electric breaks...


----------



## gr8scott72

RAMROD48 said:


> and the best part is I didnt pay a penny for it...
> 
> I can stack 2.25 cords in there...but then I have to get someone to tow it for me...behind the dakota a cord tows just fine....and will be even better when I hook up the electric breaks...



A cord of wood and a, what, 3,500 lbs trailer is a lot of weight to be stopping with out trailer brakes. Get them hooked up as soon as you can!!!

Love a dump trailer:


----------



## RAMROD48

I should have added its almost always dry wood and if I have to go more than 5 miles, the land owner (and trailer owner) has a bigger truck and electric brakes...

My truck is wired, I need to get a controler and will with the next load of wood i sell...


----------



## gr8scott72

RAMROD48 said:


> I should have added its almost always dry wood and if I have to go more than 5 miles, the land owner (and trailer owner) has a bigger truck and electric brakes...
> 
> My truck is wired, I need to get a controler and will with the next load of wood i sell...



I bought an almost new prodigy on ebay recently for $50 including shipping. Highly recommend the prodigy


----------



## Coalsmoke

Yeah the prodigy controllers are nice. I have their newest one, the P3, and it really does a nice job. I think it was around $300 from a local retailer though, but its worth it if you tow regularly or live in mountain country.


----------



## KMB

Another positive vote for the Prodigy. 

Kevin


----------



## MINIsawman

scag52 said:


> My 92 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 . I had an extra spring installed in the back to help with the dump insert.



that half tons probably screamin:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## treevet

Look like they could be pretty light loads. 2nd load looks like white pine and that is real light.


----------



## stonykill

treevet said:


> Look like they could be pretty light loads. 2nd load looks like white pine and that is real light.




still, a lot of weight for a 1/2 ton


----------



## treevet

Nah....it's a Chevy...if it was a Ford...


----------



## wvlogger

treevet said:


> Nah....it's a Chevy...if it was a Ford...



WOOOO now!!!!


----------



## Beefie

treevet said:


> Nah....it's a Chevy...if it was a Ford...



Wouldn't even make a Dodge break a sweat.:deadhorse::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## gilraine

Beefie said:


> Wouldn't even make a Dodge break a sweat.:deadhorse::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



thats because it would never start..


----------



## treevet




----------



## gr8scott72

gilraine said:


> thats because it would never start..



Mine started just fine this morning:


----------



## gilraine

gr8scott72 said:


> Mine started just fine this morning:


so wheres the Chevy that did all that work????? lol nice durango.


----------



## scag52

treevet said:


> what kind of insert is that....ez dumper?



Yep ez dumper


----------



## WidowMaker

This is what I use to move wood around the yard and in the woods. I have a set of racks that I ude when road hauling also a 97 Ford PS 4x4 5sp for moving it up and down the road. Trailer will hold 1.25 to 1.5 cord...That loads is Red Fir and Doug Fir, bone dry ready to burn 2011/12 supply...


----------



## stonykill

nice setup widowmaker


----------



## LAH

stonykill said:


> nice setup widowmaker




Yes nice trailer..................Creeker


----------



## wooddog 066

Theres some darn good loads of wood nice pics keep em. coming:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Beefie

My Dodge runs and starts just fine, and thats with 243,000 miles on it to.





Beefie


----------



## little possum

Beefie, a bit overloaded are we?


----------



## grandpatractor

little possum said:


> Beefie, a bit overloaded are we?



Not the way that thing runs. She is a nice truck.


----------



## little possum

I dont doubt that. Wish my 5.9 was a Cummins instead of the gasser.


----------



## Can8ianTimber

Here are pics of a couple of my hauls. It is not for firewood but wood hauler anyways.


----------



## jags

Holy cows, now that a tree trunk. According to what I can roughly count is that tree really only about 40 years old?


----------



## Can8ianTimber

jags said:


> Holy cows, now that a tree trunk. According to what I can roughly count is that tree really only about 40 years old?



Yup, that was one healthy tree. 8' long 60" Dia and 8,000 LBS


----------



## Beefie

little possum said:


> Beefie, a bit overloaded are we?



Weight wise , we were right at Max trailer weight. Height wise on the trailer we were to tall but I wasn't driving nascar with it either. The old dodge could use a new set of springs in the rear, a lot of heavy miles on those springs.I think it weighed in at 18,000 lb gross combined weight. Truck didn't even no it was back there, although there was wood in the back of the truck to:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## wvlogger

Beefie said:


> Weight wise , we were right at Max trailer weight. Height wise on the trailer we were to tall but I wasn't driving nascar with it either. The old dodge could use a new set of springs in the rear, a lot of heavy miles on those springs.I think it weighed in at 18,000 lb gross combined weight. Truck didn't even no it was back there, although there was wood in the back of the truck to:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



you got a sweet truck


----------



## Beefie

grandpatractor said:


> Not the way that thing runs. She is a nice truck.



The motor will definatly outlast the truck, still managed to get about 17-18 mpg with it coming back from the charity cutting. Hey Grandpa you guys get that line fixed on the old skiddey?

Beefie


----------



## Beefie

Can8ianTimber said:


> Yup, that was one healthy tree. 8' long 60" Dia and 8,000 LBS



Was that tree going to the saw mill? That would make a lot of 2X4.

Beefie.

I see you have a dodge pulling that trailer. Must be a cummings.


----------



## Beefie

wvlogger said:


> you got a sweet truck



Thanks Wvlogger, I have been tosing the idea of putting a utility bed on it. keep the saws and stuff out of sight and protected. have not been able to find a used one yet.

Beefie


----------



## wvlogger

Beefie said:


> Thanks Wvlogger, I have been tosing the idea of putting a utility bed on it. keep the saws and stuff out of sight and protected. have not been able to find a used one yet.
> 
> Beefie



i wouldslap a utility bed on it in a heart beat than you could have a sweet crane and lots of storage


----------



## gr8scott72

Beefie said:


> Was that tree going to the saw mill? That would make a lot of 2X4.
> 
> Beefie.
> 
> I see you have a dodge pulling that trailer. Must be a cummings.



It was going to HIS saw mill. Look at his avatar photo. He mills LARGE slabs with his chainsaw.


----------



## RAMROD48

Now with Electric brakes!


----------



## little possum

Beefie said:


> Weight wise , we were right at Max trailer weight. Height wise on the trailer we were to tall but I wasn't driving nascar with it either. The old dodge could use a new set of springs in the rear, a lot of heavy miles on those springs.I think it weighed in at 18,000 lb gross combined weight. Truck didn't even no it was back there, although there was wood in the back of the truck to:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



Same with mine, touching 18K GVWR pullin the tractor

Nice truck


----------



## LAH

My current trailer





A blast from the past, very cold morning in Dry Creek Hollow:


----------



## gr8scott72

RAMROD48 said:


> Now with Electric brakes!



Nice! What kind of brake controller did you end up with?


----------



## RAMROD48

You would have to ask that wouldnt you....DOH....ummmm

Prodigy Primus...I think...it was on sale and it works great...


----------



## treevet

LAH said:


> A blast from the past, very cold morning in Dry Creek Hollow:



Nice ole Ford (dumper I hope....can't imagine unloading that trailer).


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Dakota with a load of poplar.


----------



## LAH

treevet said:


> Nice ole Ford (dumper I hope....can't imagine unloading that trailer).



Geez I hate to admit but never had a dump anything.


----------



## treevet

LAH said:


> Geez I hate to admit but never had a dump anything.



Cheer up :greenchainsaw: ...still a great truck!


----------



## grandpatractor

Beefie said:


> The motor will definatly outlast the truck, still managed to get about 17-18 mpg with it coming back from the charity cutting. Hey Grandpa you guys get that line fixed on the old skiddey?
> 
> Beefie



Skidsteer is fixed, just haven't made it back up there yet.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

81 Mack 12,500 bought in 2006


----------



## ropensaddle

79 ford f 350 pto twin cylinder dump
4000 in 2010


----------



## treevet

I like the look of that tw6 and the creative use of the log lift


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I like the look of that tw6 and the creative use of the log lift



Using it on the job can attract wood boogah's just warning ya lol. It also gets the community checking you out bro!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Using it on the job can attract wood boogah's just warning ya lol. It also gets the community checking you out bro!



yeah Rope, I have taken mine out on the job and with the conveyor it attracts mass attention.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> yeah Rope, I have taken mine out on the job and with the conveyor it attracts mass attention.



Many times you don't have to haul home the wood "unless you want to"


----------



## treevet

yeah if you charge them for the service of splitting you are virtually charging them for their own firewood and you don't even have to transport it, store it, season it, or deliver it, I suppose.

Only consideration is....would you be making more bucks doing something else you have on the books in that amount of time that encompasses the whole process. Or do you have the time and ability and manpower to do both.


----------



## RAMROD48

treevet said:


> yeah if you charge them for the service of splitting you are virtually charging them for their own firewood and you don't even have to transport it, store it, season it, or deliver it, I suppose.
> 
> Only consideration is....*would you be making more bucks doing something else you have on the books in that amount of time that encompasses the whole process.* Or do you have the time and ability and manpower to do both.



If you charge to do it, than I think that is null and void....just figure it into you total price equation..


----------



## komatsuvarna

Beefie said:


> My Dodge runs and starts just fine, and thats with 243,000 miles on it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie



Nice job on the side boards for the trailer. Im looking to build me some.


----------



## treevet

RAMROD48 said:


> If you charge to do it, than I think that is null and void....just figure it into you total price equation..



If you have a big high dollar removal or pruning job for another client and the one we are speaking about WANTS you to split and leave the wood it may make more sense to

bid to boom out the wood without cutting and even throw it in the dump if it is an undesirable wood and then try to sell them wood you have in your lot.

And go and do the high dollar work with the time it would take to do the (lower paying) splitting.

If they don't go for that then it may be more sensible to opt out on that job unless they are a very desirable customer with much future work. Just saying....


----------



## RAMROD48

treevet said:


> If you have a big high dollar removal or pruning job for another client and the one we are speaking about WANTS you to split and leave the wood it may make more sense to
> 
> bid to boom out the wood without cutting and even throw it in the dump if it is an undesirable wood and then try to sell them wood you have in your lot.
> 
> And go and do the high dollar work with the time it would take to do the (lower paying) splitting.
> 
> If they don't go for that then it may be more sensible to opt out on that job unless they are a very desirable customer with much future work. Just saying....




I don't disagree with what your saying, but I don't see the local guys so busy that they wouldn't bid that high dollar job for the next day....

Scheduling is an art that seems to have been lost on the money hungry....


----------



## treevet

RAMROD48 said:


> I don't disagree with what your saying, but I don't see the local guys so busy that they wouldn't bid that high dollar job for the next day....
> 
> Scheduling is an art that seems to have been lost on the money hungry....



I agree with you first assertion but the second one well....

Supply and demand takes place here and if you run a small entity like I do and being chief cook and bottle washer...you simply cannot do everything.

You have to take in the big money when it is there and buyers are willing to give it to you. Everyday at this time of year for my company has to take that buyer's money or it may be lost forever. No different than selling a Christmas tree (artificial) in January as opposed to in December.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I agree with you first assertion but the second one well....
> 
> Supply and demand takes place here and if you run a small entity like I do and being chief cook and bottle washer...you simply cannot do everything.
> 
> You have to take in the big money when it is there and buyers are willing to give it to you. Everyday at this time of year for my company has to take that buyer's money or it may be lost forever. No different than selling a Christmas tree (artificial) in January as opposed to in December.



Eeeeeyup some jobs cost you if you are not careful and many customers wont adhere to schedule.


----------



## STLfirewood

That's a good looking truck and splitter. Is that the truck your going to drive to STL.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle

STLfirewood said:


> That's a good looking truck and splitter. Is that the truck your going to drive to STL.
> 
> Scott



I will if I can't beat wifey out her kia Its my most dependable vehicle.


----------



## STLfirewood

ropensaddle said:


> I will if I can't beat wifey out her kia Its my most dependable vehicle.



Bring that splitter and leave it for a while. I'll baby sit it. I swear I'll return it in the next year or so.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle

STLfirewood said:


> Bring that splitter and leave it for a while. I'll baby sit it. I swear I'll return it in the next year or so.
> 
> Scott



Lol I just came in from using it I have way too much wood to process lol.


----------



## redprospector

At post 844 I guess I'm a little late to the party. 

Firewood is what's called a "value added" product for me, so I don't have the biggest or the best. Most of my thinning projects require that all of the wood is removed from the property, and in 2005 I gave away a little over 100 cords of wood in log's delivered to different home owners so I could get paid for what I had done.
Now I have a little equipment to be able to take advantage of the added value of this value added product.

On smaller job's I use this.






On larger job's I hire this.





If I can talk the property owner into letting me process the wood on their property I haul it like this.





Andy


----------



## little possum

Nice setup Andy!

And Rope!, and the rest of ya!


----------



## LAH

How about a picture of the processor Andy?


----------



## redprospector

Oky-doky.
You don't have to ask me twice to show off a little. 











Andy


----------



## stonykill

and yet another of my wood haulers. I'll be able to haul more with it once I get my 4 extra leaves in it....


----------



## LAH

redprospector said:


> Oky-doky.
> You don't have to ask me twice to show off a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Chomp Chomp Chomper


----------



## StephieDoll

Old trunk was an 1980 F150 "Rolling death" renamed to "Hedge Hog". Lots of rust.
New truck 2001 F250, not named yet.


----------



## KMB

LAH said:


> My current trailer



How long and wide is that trailer? And what is it rated for (GVWR)? I’ll explain my reason for asking.

The trailers I have access to (borrow) are my bro-in-laws 5'x8' utility trailer and a neighbors Big Tex 70CH (18' x 83" car hauler at 7000lbs. GVWR with trailer brakes). Since I don't own the trailers, they're not always available...which isn't too often. But when I absolutely need one of them (because of time constraints or how long the wood will be available and so on), I sometimes have to miss out on wood. So more and more I've been thinking about getting my own so I can have it here and available whenever I need it. I would want to 'do it once' when/if the time comes to buy. My truck is a 1/2 ton and it's only rated to pull 6600lbs. from the factory. I have Timbren springs and HD shocks in the hind end which help when I have a cord of Oak on the car hauler I mentioned earlier. 

I've been researching 10,000/9990lb. GVWR trailers with the future in mind (owning a 3/4 or 1 ton truck eventually). I like looking at the Big Tex website because they give a lot of numbers as far as trailer dimensions, trailer weights and so on. My 1/2 ton pulls the car hauler empty (2000lbs.) fine and it allows 5000lbs. of load (yes I know it puts me 400 lbs. over my trucks rating). According to Big Tex, their 14' x 83" 10PI utility trailer (9990lb. GVWR) weighs 1960lbs. For my 1/2 ton, the 14' version would be the trailer I would want for hauling a chord of Oak max. Then when I get my bigger truck, I could haul almost a chord and a ½. I’m just using Big Tex for their numbers; I’m sure there are other trailer builders that would have a 14’ 9990lb. (or 10,000lb.) rated utility trailer available.

Kevin


----------



## gr8scott72

KMB said:


> How long and wide is that trailer? And what is it rated for (GVWR)? I’ll explain my reason for asking.
> 
> The trailers I have access to (borrow) are my bro-in-laws 5'x8' utility trailer and a neighbors Big Tex 70CH (18' x 83" car hauler at 7000lbs. GVWR with trailer brakes). Since I don't own the trailers, they're not always available...which isn't too often. But when I absolutely need one of them (because of time constraints or how long the wood will be available and so on), I sometimes have to miss out on wood. So more and more I've been thinking about getting my own so I can have it here and available whenever I need it. I would want to 'do it once' when/if the time comes to buy. My truck is a 1/2 ton and it's only rated to pull 6600lbs. from the factory. I have Timbren springs and HD shocks in the hind end which help when I have a cord of Oak on the car hauler I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I've been researching 10,000/9990lb. GVWR trailers with the future in mind (owning a 3/4 or 1 ton truck eventually). I like looking at the Big Tex website because they give a lot of numbers as far as trailer dimensions, trailer weights and so on. My 1/2 ton pulls the car hauler empty (2000lbs.) fine and it allows 5000lbs. of load (yes I know it puts me 400 lbs. over my trucks rating). According to Big Tex, their 14' x 83" 10PI utility trailer (9990lb. GVWR) weighs 1960lbs. For my 1/2 ton, the 14' version would be the trailer I would want for hauling a chord of Oak max. Then when I get my bigger truck, I could haul almost a chord and a ½. I’m just using Big Tex for their numbers; I’m sure there are other trailer builders that would have a 14’ 9990lb. (or 10,000lb.) rated utility trailer available.
> 
> Kevin



Get a 6'x12' dump trailer (or around that size) with at least 7k lbs axles under it. Just take it easy loading it until you get your bigger truck.


----------



## John D

Id go with a 9900 no problem...perfect size,if your going to get a 3/4 ton later get a 12-14K trailer now.The 1/2 ton will haul a 9900 lb trailer loaded with the load low,like wood pretty easily on flat ground and small hills.The brakes on a 9900GVWR are really good,that is the key,have a good controller,and the truck brakes in tip top shape as well.


----------



## Streblerm

*How to haul 4000# in a half ton truck*

I thought I'd throw some pictures of my wood hauler up. I used to have a newish F250 SD as a company car. Unfortunately my vehicle was recently downsized to a Fusion. At least it wasn't my job that was downsized. Anyway since you can't get much firewood in a Fusion, I picked up this beauty.






With the SD, I ran out of bed before I ran out of hauling capacity. This old Half ton is exactly the opposite. It is easy to overload the "new" truck. I wasn't permitted to pull a personally owned trailer with my old company truck. I must say that I really like hauling with the trailer. Especially rolling those 24"+ rounds right up the ramp of the trailer.


----------



## LAH

KMB said:


> How long and wide is that trailer? And what is it rated for (GVWR)? I’ll explain my reason for asking.
> 
> The trailers I have access to (borrow) are my bro-in-laws 5'x8' utility trailer and a neighbors Big Tex 70CH (18' x 83" car hauler at 7000lbs. GVWR with trailer brakes). Since I don't own the trailers, they're not always available...which isn't too often. But when I absolutely need one of them (because of time constraints or how long the wood will be available and so on), I sometimes have to miss out on wood. So more and more I've been thinking about getting my own so I can have it here and available whenever I need it. I would want to 'do it once' when/if the time comes to buy. My truck is a 1/2 ton and it's only rated to pull 6600lbs. from the factory. I have Timbren springs and HD shocks in the hind end which help when I have a cord of Oak on the car hauler I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I've been researching 10,000/9990lb. GVWR trailers with the future in mind (owning a 3/4 or 1 ton truck eventually). I like looking at the Big Tex website because they give a lot of numbers as far as trailer dimensions, trailer weights and so on. My 1/2 ton pulls the car hauler empty (2000lbs.) fine and it allows 5000lbs. of load (yes I know it puts me 400 lbs. over my trucks rating). According to Big Tex, their 14' x 83" 10PI utility trailer (9990lb. GVWR) weighs 1960lbs. For my 1/2 ton, the 14' version would be the trailer I would want for hauling a chord of Oak max. Then when I get my bigger truck, I could haul almost a chord and a ½. I’m just using Big Tex for their numbers; I’m sure there are other trailer builders that would have a 14’ 9990lb. (or 10,000lb.) rated utility trailer available.
> 
> Kevin



Kevin the trailer box is 12 long & 6 1/2 wide. The tires are rated for 1600 pounds each so I call it a 3 ton trailer gross. My Chevy is a 1/2 with a 305 V/8. I will haul 3 ton on the trailer if I've going a short distance & not fast. There are brakes only on the rear axle. While this trailer is plenty for this truck I would want larger for a heavier pickup. This is yesterdays haul.....Creeker


----------



## KMB

gr8scott72 said:


> Get a 6'x12' dump trailer (or around that size) with at least 7k lbs axles under it. Just take it easy loading it until you get your bigger truck.



You're not the first one to recommend a dump trailer for me, but I can't see it happening for me for a number of reasons. From some new prices (I know there are used one out there) I've seen, they're close to double what a 10K utility trailer would cost and even though I'd have to finance a trailer purchase the higher cost for a dump would be a bit much. For a dump trailer with 7K axles it would probably be about 4K empty, leaving about 2600lbs. (close to half a cord of Oak) for my 1/2 ton to safely (and possibly legally) pull...not enough for the distances I need to sometimes go for wood. I know I'll get 'more truck' someday...but when is the question. And for me, I'd probably get more use out of a utility trailer than a dump. Ideally a small (5'x8') utility trailer AND a dump trailer would be the way to go...if I could grow an Oak sized money tree. 

Kevin


----------



## KMB

John D said:


> Id go with a 9900 no problem...perfect size,if your going to get a 3/4 ton later get a 12-14K trailer now.The 1/2 ton will haul a 9900 lb trailer loaded with the load low,like wood pretty easily on flat ground and small hills.The brakes on a 9900GVWR are really good,that is the key,have a good controller,and the truck brakes in tip top shape as well.



My 1997 F150, 4x4, SuperCab, short box has the 4.6L V8 and 3.55 gears. I bought the truck when it was 2 years old and I was living in the city. At the time I thought I'd use it to hunt with and to have a 'truck' (replaced a Mazda B2600i 4x4 pickup...1994 ?). If I would have known that 5 years later I'd be moving 2000+ miles away to the Southern US and cutting firewood, I would have at least got my truck with the 5.4L V8 and/or the F250 LD version...at least. So I would be looking for the lightest trailer (empty weight) that can haul the most weight to a point. Since I sell the odd cord of Oak and like to deliver the cord in one trip, I would want to keep wood and trailer close to what my truck is rated for (6600lbs. towing). Using Big Tex numbers, their 16' 12K trailer weighs 2470lbs. Add about a chord of Oak (approx. 5500lbs.) gets me to 7970lbs....1370lbs. over the 6600lbs. Come to think of it, I'm close to that when I have a cord of Oak on the borrowed car hauler...5500 + 2000 = 7500lbs...900lbs. over. Hmmmm. I start off slow and easy from stops, drive out of OD and with the trailer brakes and Prodigy controller I do okay. I don't know. The question is would a trailer loaded to 1K over a 1/2 ton's rating for the occasionally towing be okay? I would think so...but then some of you will say that the vehicle manuf. has the rating for safety and should be followed and so on...

Kevin


----------



## KMB

LAH said:


> Kevin the trailer box is 12 long & 6 1/2 wide. The tires are rated for 1600 pounds each so I call it a 3 ton trailer gross. My Chevy is a 1/2 with a 305 V/8. I will haul 3 ton on the trailer if I've going a short distance & not fast. There are brakes only on the rear axle. While this trailer is plenty for this truck I would want larger for a heavier pickup. This is yesterdays haul.....Creeker



Creeker, thanks for the info on your trailer.

Kevin


----------



## Beefie

komatsuvarna said:


> Nice job on the side boards for the trailer. Im looking to build me some.



I made all the stakes on the table saw, they are angled three ways to reduce weight but to still be strong. All the wood on the trailer is white ash. Trailer sides are 2' tall and can be removed in sections. I don't no if I have any more close up pics but could look if somebody wanted a better view.

Beefie


----------



## Kingsley

To address the weight being pulled by any truck.

I am almost always over my rated towing capacity for my truck. I haven't had any problems. The manufacturer I believe rates the towing capacity like if a moron was behind the wheel mashing the pedal to the floor at every stop. I simply take it easy and slow from stops, keep it out of overdrive, and move right along.

I have a 2004 F250 with 5.4L and automatic. I pull a 10ton gooseneck which has never been to capacity behind my truck, but I have had the combined weight near 20k.

Do what you wish, but I wouldn't have any problem pulling a 10k or 14k trailer behind a half ton.


----------



## Moss Man

Kingsley said:


> To address the weight being pulled by any truck.
> 
> I am almost always over my rated towing capacity for my truck. I haven't had any problems. The manufacturer I believe rates the towing capacity like if a moron was behind the wheel mashing the pedal to the floor at every stop. I simply take it easy and slow from stops, keep it out of overdrive, and move right along.
> 
> I have a 2004 F250 with 5.4L and automatic. I pull a 10ton gooseneck which has never been to capacity behind my truck, but I have had the combined weight near 20k.
> 
> Do what you wish, but I wouldn't have any problem pulling a 10k or 14k trailer behind a half ton.



Your style of heavy vehicle use mirrors mine, I have always been on a budget and using a vehicle harshly has never neen an option. I milk older vehicles for all they are worth and when I sell them the new owner usually trashes them within months.


----------



## TPatz

Heres my hauler:







Its a 92 on 35s. Alittle tall but Its job done. 

TJ


----------



## Iska3

Some 25 years ago I made this trailer out of scraps. I took two rails from some storage racks and made a 4x8 bed for a trailer. Because I had the lumber from an old redwood silo, I used that for the bed and the rails. The axel is made from and old 2 ½ steam pipe that was removed from a factory. The wheels are from the front end of a 1960 ford. For many years we hauled our logs out of the woods with this trailer. Ten years ago the folks passed away and the trailer sat in the brush. Now I’m heating with wood and brought the old trailer back to life. I was shocked to see the old tires still held air. I did spend a few bucks for nuts and bolts. The old nails were pulling out of the rails so I bolted them together. In the past we pulled the trailer with the old JD so now I put on a trailer hitch so we could pull it with the wheeler. 

I didn’t think the 800 would pull as much as it does. I soon found out if the load is balanced; there is no limit to what the wheeler can pull down the trails. 

We now take the splitter in to the woods and haul out the split wood in the fall.


----------



## MINIsawman

Iska3 said:


> Some 25 years ago I made this trailer out of scraps. I took two rails from some storage racks and made a 4x8 bed for a trailer. Because I had the lumber from an old redwood silo, I used that for the bed and the rails. The axel is made from and old 2 ½ steam pipe that was removed from a factory. The wheels are from the front end of a 1960 ford. For many years we hauled our logs out of the woods with this trailer. Ten years ago the folks passed away and the trailer sat in the brush. Now I’m heating with wood and brought the old trailer back to life. I was shocked to see the old tires still held air. I did spend a few bucks for nuts and bolts. The old nails were pulling out of the rails so I bolted them together. In the past we pulled the trailer with the old JD so now I put on a trailer hitch so we could pull it with the wheeler.
> 
> I didn’t think the 800 would pull as much as it does. I soon found out if the load is balanced; there is no limit to what the wheeler can pull down the trails.
> 
> We now take the splitter in to the woods and haul out the split wood in the fall.



sweet rig dude like the atv


----------



## Ductape

Just a couple cheap, gratuitous pics. I had a big stump ground a couple months ago........ finally got around to finding a home for the grindings mixed with dirt.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Ductape said:


> Just a couple cheap, gratuitous pics. I had a big stump ground a couple months ago........ finally got around to finding a home for the grindings mixed with dirt.



I was wondering if those photos would show up on this thread. Nice.


----------



## little possum

I miss our dump truck  

But trying to replace it with a Deuce and a half and convert it to a dump truck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

That dump trailer is awesome Mr. Ductape, But you just ain't right for makin us jelous.


----------



## Ductape

stihl sawing said:


> That dump trailer is awesome Mr. Ductape, But you just ain't right for makin us jelous.





Uuuugh......... is there anyone on AS that IS right ? :monkey:




P.S. I'm really mad at my dump trailer. After owning it for four years I had to put a new battery in it this week. Of all the screw job gyp joints !!!!!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> That dump trailer is awesome Mr. Ductape, But you just ain't right for makin us jelous.



Banned


----------



## WidowMaker

*Last week-ends haul*

Wife and I went up a cut a couple loads of Lodge pole about a week ago.
New to me 97 F250 Power Stroke, 4x4, 5sp. 200k+ runs very well for the milage...


----------



## Pain Cow

Nice truck widowmaker. What kind of fuel mileage do you get?


----------



## WidowMaker

*Last week-ends haulII*

Past weend Daughter and hee family went along. Son Inlaw and I cut about 3 1/2 cords of Tamerack...


----------



## WidowMaker

Pain Cow said:


> Nice truck widowmaker. What kind of fuel mileage do you get?



Running empty 15 to 16, loaded with a cord of wood and towing the Jeep (yarder)or trailer full of wood, drops to 11-12 not bad for a 200k truck...


----------



## kawimudslinger

GSP said:


>



I was looking at this picture and damn i thought it looked like PEI with all the red mud. Then I seen your loctation was PEI. Where are you located in PEI?


----------



## foursaps

fixed mine up recently, there is a before picture earlier in the thread (here: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1978707#post1978707) , but here is earlier today! (the after)


----------



## Coalsmoke

Looks great. Did you patch the original skins or get some new panels?


----------



## Moss Man

Coalsmoke said:


> Looks great. Did you patch the original skins or get some new panels?



I am curious about this also, I have an 87 that needs some body attention in the near future and am undcided on what approach is best.

The truck looks good, I like the color choice.


----------



## foursaps

patch panels on the: rockers, cab corners, bed arches, patch panels on front fenders 
new doors, new hood, . 
if it is as bad as mine was (i had to hand form patch panels for the firewall, cause nobody makes them) give it 2-3 full weekends to do, start to finish. if you are like me, figure a year.

the patch panels are easy, if you can weld, and cheaper. i looked for a long time and got 2 new doors, hood, and 1 fender for less than any one new panel. the kits for the cab are cheap. keep your eyes on the local scrap yards...


----------



## Coalsmoke

I have patched panels before on one of my old Dodge's, and I prefer it as I have a trade in welding and I can save a lot of money by making my own patches vs buying panels, but it is a challenge sometimes working with compound curves over a larger piece. Lots of hammer work and patience but its a great reward seeing the truck come back to new. Paint is my weak area.


----------



## rex

nice dobes! widow maker


----------



## WidowMaker

rex said:


> nice dobes! widow maker



===

Thanks, they are great dogs. The larger male, with the silver choke chain is mine, the smaller female, his sister, belongs to my daughter. There both great with the grand kids. Mine thanks he owns the truck and the jeep, they don't move often without him being in them.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Nice @ WidowMaker & Foursaps!


----------



## cnice_37

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> Thanks, they are great dogs. The larger male, with the silver choke chain is mine, the smaller female, his sister, belongs to my daughter. There both great with the grand kids. Mine thanks he owns the truck and the jeep, they don't move often without him being in them.



Boxers are better! Nice one there as well.


----------



## woodyman

Got a free trailer a few weeks ago and will see what kind of wood hauler it makes this fall.
















It's homemade with 15" tires.You get a shoot of my cutting buddy chilling on some snow this spring.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodyman said:


> Got a free trailer a few weeks ago and will see what kind of wood hauler it makes this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's homemade with 15" tires.You get a shoot of my cutting buddy chilling on some snow this spring.



Looks like a dilly flatbottom boat trailer but hey the price was right


----------



## woodyman

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like a dilly flatbottom boat trailer but hey the price was right


  It was built for a boat but don't know what kind.Wifes uncle used it many years ago to haul the boat and gear up into Canada.Some peices were taken off the trailer and the wood was added to haul something else.Alot better than the 4x8 trailer I use on my land.


----------



## amlogging

*Log Hauler In Ohio*

This was the last load I brought up from the fence row I am clearing.....wagon handled the weight fine... you can really see but the bottom three logs are 14' long and are 22", 25", and 32" dia(fat end) red oak....still interested in selling this wagon!


----------



## dmlefevre

This hauler ain't pretty, but it's effective. Fortunately for me, my neighbor has many acres, and I have an open invitation.

This pile is being donated to a fellow wood heater who was severely injured a few months back.


----------



## dmlefevre

The hauler - really dreams it's a big diesel.


----------



## Moss Man

dmlefevre said:


> The hauler - really dreams it's a big diesel.



If the tractor is helping a fallen wood burner, it can be a big diesel all it wants.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

dmlefevre said:


> This hauler ain't pretty, but it's effective. Fortunately for me, my neighbor has many acres, and I have an open invitation.
> 
> This pile is being donated to a fellow wood heater who was severely injured a few months back.



Looks like the owner of chaps & boots just shot out of them!!!! 

(and rep for a neighbourly deed)

SA


----------



## Ruger23

*My wood haulers*

Old Brown and Ole'Brown
80 chev 1500bones 73 ford highboy 300 bones


----------



## Ruger23

*few others*

a little off the subject but thought you might enjoy it. Dads homeade shop stove. d2 Dozer


----------



## bonnieville

Ruger23 said:


> Old Brown and Ole'Brown
> 80 chev 1500bones 73 ford highboy 300 bones



So, which _is_ better? Ford or Chevy?


----------



## wvlogger

bonnieville said:


> So, which _is_ better? Ford or Chevy?



Is that even worth asking lol


----------



## Ruger23

bonnieville said:


> So, which _is_ better? Ford or Chevy?



the ford by far it was way less and runs alot better. hands down wouldnt trade.


----------



## wvlogger

Ruger23 said:


> the ford by far it was way less and runs alot better. hands down wouldnt trade.



Let me guess 300I6


----------



## Ruger23

wvlogger said:


> Let me guess 300I6



has a 360 soon to be changed out to a 12valve in the near future!!!


----------



## wvlogger

Ruger23 said:


> has a 360 soon to be changed out to a 12valve in the near future!!!



oh nice


----------



## dmlefevre

They're my boots and they look bigger than the tractor - size 13 boots, 13 hp tractor


----------



## Edmccabe

DR Power cart pulling a Troy Built 27 ton spliter enables me to get my splitter into a location where I cannot get my pickup and haul the wood out to the truck. It pulls best when loaded. When the cart is empty traction on a steep hill can be a problem. When loaded with wood the only limitation is groung clearance.


----------



## s13rymos

My main workhorse


----------



## Coalsmoke

Edmccabe, that is a great looking combination you have there. Of all the slick setups posted on here I have to say that one looks great. How does the cart work in muddy areas?


----------



## Kingsley

There is one of those DR power wagons on Madison Wisconsins craigslist. Looks like new for $800. 
Hope this helps someone who would want one.
Marty


----------



## Edmccabe

Coalsmoke said:


> Edmccabe, that is a great looking combination you have there. Of all the slick setups posted on here I have to say that one looks great. How does the cart work in muddy areas?



Coalsmoke

It is very good with weight in it - but has a differential. I try to keep it out of the mud or swampy areas. If it is not towing the splitter it will go about anywhere and will haul anything you can fit into it - and dump it.

Ed


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

Ruger23 said:


> has a 360 soon to be changed out to a 12valve in the near future!!!




SWEET! Doing a P-Pump 12V (1994-1998) or an older one?


----------



## avason

Here's my hauler...Also have an 87 dakota that is not pictured. This is much easier to load and unload than my pick-up!


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

avason said:


> Here's my hauler...Also have an 87 dakota that is not pictured. This is much easier to load and unload than my pick-up!



Nice Kubota Avason! I'd love to have a small tractor.


----------



## avason

Valkyrie Rider said:


> Nice Kubota Avason! I'd love to have a small tractor.



That thing is a life saver. It is worth it's weight in gold. It saves me so much time its ridiculous. thnks!


----------



## ghitch75

my 2 work horse's....

580C...





93 k3500 6.5 Turbo 5 speed...


----------



## svon89

Here is how I end up hauling my wood. The truck is rated to pull 9600# so I have no worries with a load.


----------



## BrokenToys

one day will have a trailer with sides so i don't have to do this


----------



## MH49

*Labor Day's Labor*

Here's how I spent my labor day. Wagon has hydraulic hoist under it so if I don't feel like stacking, I just dump and run. After having this thing, I never want to haul wood in a pickup ever again!


----------



## treemandan




----------



## m37

*One of my haulers*

I also have a 3/4 ton chev with overloads and a cattle rack.


----------



## coog

A quick stop and you'll have a headache! What happened to your troop racks?


----------



## QuickDraw

I use my old faithful 4 wheeler, and lil dump trailer when I am cutting out back, and my bigger trailer, and my Ford Explorer for larger trips.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what i use in the thick bush,easy to manoover around trees,stumps ect.Ford RTV ute 2006 dedicated LPG and the old 6 x 4 trailer.


----------



## BimmerPower

This:





By protechservices at 2010-07-09

This:





By protechservices at 2010-02-01

And This:





By ProTechServices at 2010-02-01


----------



## stonykill

stihlman441 I'd love to see more pictures of your truck.


----------



## BimmerPower

Two more for fun. I thought 6x6's didnt' get stuck?? Took me 4 days to get out of that one...






By protechservices at 2010-09-19





By protechservices at 2010-09-19


----------



## bluestem

That's not good....


----------



## 4seasons

BimmerPower said:


> Two more for fun. I thought 6x6's didnt' get stuck?? Took me 4 days to get out of that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19



They only don't get stuck if you have the big pto driven winch on the front. Adds more counterbalance to give the front end more traction 
That and to prove the theory of better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## WidowMaker

m37 said:


> I also have a 3/4 ton chev with overloads and a cattle rack.



===

Them ol' Dodges are tuffer the the hubs of hell, would love to have one with a 5.9 diesel...

Thats one stupid crazy load if your moving it on the road...:jawdrop:


----------



## bluestem

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> Them ol' Dodges are tuffer the the hubs of hell, would love to have one with a 5.9 diesel...
> 
> Thats one stupid crazy load if your moving it on the road...:jawdrop:



I'll go ahead and post the pic for everyone to see!! It's worth it.


----------



## Stihlman441

stonykill said:


> stihlman441 I'd love to see more pictures of your truck.



Sorry havnt got any more pics here at work,but what it is Ford BF 2006 Falcon ute that is heigher than standard and has a air opperated diff lock.They call it the RTV model and they dont make um anymore.I have put on Airbagman ride right air ballows on the back to take the heavey green wood load which you opperate from the cabin,works a treat.


----------



## m37

*NO quick stops*



coog said:


> A quick stop and you'll have a headache! What happened to your troop racks?



with 5:83 gear ratio top speed is 45, it does not make quick stops.


----------



## headleyj

my 2 woodhaulers for now. Recently got a 92 F350 460 5spd with 4:10's and just put new mud tires on it a few days ago. Milled some 2" Poplar sideboards for it, just gotta get 'em built


----------



## coog

m37 said:


> with 5:83 gear ratio top speed is 45, it does not make quick stops.



Watch that long back axle when loaded like that, Been there, done that, have the mangled remains to prove it.


----------



## m37

coog said:


> Watch that long back axle when loaded like that, Been there, done that, have the mangled remains to prove it.



I use the trailer and my old chev with a cattle rack when I get wood in the mountains, but I need a place to put the split wood while I finish splitting the rest so that is why it is stacked so high. It would be dumb to drive on the roads like that. 
I plan on making a slide in rack and swapping in a 4bt cummins then use it to get the wood.


----------



## LAH

m37 said:


> I plan on making a slide in rack and swapping in a 4bt cummins then use it to get the wood.



That will make a real wood hauler.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

headleyj that is a sweet Kubota. They seem to be my object of desire lately an thats a beauty.


----------



## coog

m37 said:


> I use the trailer and my old chev with a cattle rack when I get wood in the mountains, but I need a place to put the split wood while I finish splitting the rest so that is why it is stacked so high. It would be dumb to drive on the roads like that.
> I plan on making a slide in rack and swapping in a 4bt cummins then use it to get the wood.



Make sure you put a set of Helitool disc brakes on your list, too.


----------



## trailmaker

04 Tacoma, full linex jacket.


----------



## rokspydr

Small load this am.


----------



## Alaskat

Mine is more of a skidder and it powers the splitter. Around September it becomes a moose buggy. Unfortunately its a convertible now after a endo incident.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Nice rigs you guys. How much did that full line-x job cost?


----------



## trailmaker

To have the bed, body, rack and transfer tank done was 2800$. Not cheap but I think it's worth it for a farm truck that I'll be keeping forever. The way I use this truck as a wood hauler/farm truck, it gets few miles put on it but the body takes tons of abuse. Without the Line-x the body would disintegrate long before the motor died.


----------



## Coalsmoke

Interesting approach. You're right its not cheap, but I can certainly see how the cost can be justified over 20 years.


----------



## hangnail

its elm, don't laugh, it was free, standing dead, and it was on the ground when i got there. 

I needed to get a few extra cords for comfort this year. I pulled 2 cords from this tree, a buddy got a 1.5 cord, and when i left there was still around 3/4 cord left.

that is my 361 with its new and stretched chain and 20" bar, this is mid trunk, the base was around 5.5'

a kean eye will see that chain saws are awesome metal detectors. the reason that this saw is wearing a new chain


----------



## treevet

nothing wrong with elm. esp. barkless roundwood that is 12" dia it fits in my door.


----------



## Philbert

Drove from Milwaukee to Saint Paul yesterday (Saturday 10/09/10) and noticed large chunks of what looked like cut firewood periodically along the shoulder of I-94. Anybody make that trip with an over-stacked load that arrived home a little lighter?

Philbert


----------



## OhioGregg

My wood hauler is an old home built farm trailer & a Ford 8n.  Most modern garden tractors have a higher HP rating than the old 8n (24hp) I believe. But it will handle heavy loads with ease, and is surprisingly nimble in the woods.

















Gregg,


----------



## stackwood

This my current wood hauler 1988 F-250 4x4 man what a work horse

http://s315.photobucket.com/albums/ll472/Hocker123/?action=view&current=mywoodcarrier.jpg


----------



## headleyj

here's my latest adddition






92 F350 460 5spd 4x4 with 4:10 LS


----------



## Ambull

BimmerPower said:


> Two more for fun. I thought 6x6's didnt' get stuck?? Took me 4 days to get out of that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19



Those are supposed to have 10 tires, not 6. Also, you swapped out the military rubber for street radials. If the truck was stock it probably would have made it.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Philbert said:


> Drove from Milwaukee to Saint Paul yesterday (Saturday 10/09/10) and noticed large chunks of what looked like cut firewood periodically along the shoulder of I-94. Anybody make that trip with an over-stacked load that arrived home a little lighter?
> 
> Philbert



That was Wendell, marking his way back from the gtg - hope the woodboogas didn't get all his markers or he might end up in yooperland!


----------



## wood4heat

Wood haulers 1 and 2. 











This past summer I cut some wood on coworkers property. Just cleaned up a few acres up for him but the piece of property was inaccessible with the truck. I didn't want to hike the wood out so I threw the quad in the back of the truck and tied the little green trailer to the top of the wood pile when I was done. Worked out great! These pics are old but show the tools. I wish I would have thought to take one with everything loaded that day.


----------



## joecool85

Ambull said:


> Those are supposed to have 10 tires, not 6. Also, you swapped out the military rubber for street radials. If the truck was stock it probably would have made it.



The military tires look aggressive, but actually suck. Also, they came in "Super Single" packages without the duallys on the rear axles.


----------



## beerman6

Alaskat said:


> Mine is more of a skidder and it powers the splitter. Around September it becomes a moose buggy. Unfortunately its a convertible now after a endo incident.



thats sweet!


----------



## OhioGregg

headleyj said:


> here's my latest adddition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92 F350 460 5spd 4x4 with 4:10 LS



Wow Josh!!! I'm really jealous now.. Thats what I been kinda wanting myself. About a 97 F350 4x4 with 8' bed and standard cab. Can't make up my mind if I want gas or diesel. Thats a great looking truck, especially for a 92.

Gregg,


----------



## htpd43

OhioGregg said:


> My wood hauler is an old home built farm trailer & a Ford 8n.  Most modern garden tractors have a higher HP rating than the old 8n (24hp) I believe. But it will handle heavy loads with ease, and is surprisingly nimble in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Gregg
The blue saw in your pic - the one with the husky bar - is that a poulan? I can almost make out the wording on the clutch cover and it looks like poulan to me but I have never seen a blue one.
Nice set up and nice wood.
Lou


----------



## OhioGregg

htpd43 said:


> Gregg
> The blue saw in your pic - the one with the husky bar - is that a poulan? I can almost make out the wording on the clutch cover and it looks like poulan to me but I have never seen a blue one.
> Nice set up and nice wood.
> Lou



Yes Lou, its a Poulan 4000 with a 24" Husky bar on it. I fixed up a couple older Poulans and painted them in Ford tractor colors, LOL Another is painted red & gray. Another New Holland yellow & red. Was one of those crazy ideas that seemed like a good idea at the time.

Gregg,


----------



## banshee67

headleyj said:


> here's my latest adddition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92 F350 460 5spd 4x4 with 4:10 LS



awesome truck! 
deserves to have the picture posted properly so everyone cna see it !


----------



## Nick359

Here are a few pics of my wood hauling equipment. I hit a deer with the winch truck at around 45 mph on the way up the hill. No damage but it left some hair on the bumper.

I have $3,000 in the non winch truck. It did save me some money. I moved across the country in it and stored my stuff for a year in it. 

The winch truck cost me $2,150. I had to fix the front axle. A pumkin and gaskets ran me $250. 

I have $7,500 in the John Deere.


----------



## 4seasons

Is that a tricycle being used as a high lift jack? What is the weight rating of that thing? Never seen one used as a jack stand before.


----------



## joecool85

4seasons said:


> Is that a tricycle being used as a high lift jack? What is the weight rating of that thing? Never seen one used as a jack stand before.



...that is what it looks like :jawdrop:


----------



## Nick359

4seasons said:


> Is that a tricycle being used as a high lift jack? What is the weight rating of that thing? Never seen one used as a jack stand before.



Tricycles are way under rated.


----------



## headleyj

OhioGregg said:


> Wow Josh!!! I'm really jealous now.. Thats what I been kinda wanting myself. About a 97 F350 4x4 with 8' bed and standard cab. Can't make up my mind if I want gas or diesel. Thats a great looking truck, especially for a 92.
> 
> Gregg,



Hey thanks gregg - I went with the 460 5spd and 4:10's cause I won't use it every day and the maintenance and troubleshooting is a bit easier. I really wanted to diesel (had one before and LOVED IT) but they were alot more $ too. If I decide to sell it I'll let ya know  Thanks again


----------



## Somesawguy

BimmerPower said:


> Two more for fun. I thought 6x6's didnt' get stuck?? Took me 4 days to get out of that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By protechservices at 2010-09-19



What did you end up doing to get that thing out? Lot's of jacking and boards?


----------



## brncreeper

My "92 Ford, 254,000 miles and still running great. I had it repainted 7 years ago.
















Hay racks work good for the big stuff.


----------



## clinchscavalry

Looks like trees are kinda scarce around there, but it looks like good pheasant country.


----------



## brncreeper

Last year I only got a shot at one pheasant. The last couple winters have been hard on them.
The Oak trees are plentiful (about 16 acres), if I wasn't working all these 12 hour days I'd be doing more cutting.


----------



## captndavie

All you guys with dump trailers are making me sick. I sold mine last year. Wasn't using it much and needed the money with all the kids now. Well, I hauled a couple of pickup loads of green red oak last weekend...I did miss the old trailer.


----------



## little possum

captndavie said:


> All you guys with dump trailers are making me sick. I sold mine last year. Wasn't using it much and needed the money with all the kids now. Well, I hauled a couple of pickup loads of green red oak last weekend...I did miss the old trailer.



Yep. :agree: I dont think you realize how much you use the dump function till its gone!

I was thinking about building a dumping goose neck trailer...


----------



## TJ-Bill

Well I wrote off my 01' Chev. well kinda.. I could fix it but I don't think it's worth the $$. Anyway a buddy and I went to a Gov't / Repo Auction today ands it's safe to say I know where my next wood hauler is coming from.. I watched 6-7 3/4 4x4 all with less then 150,000 km go for $5-$9K.. 
Saw an 03' F350 crew cab 8' box go for $6200.. next time I'm bringing my credit card.

I think I'll be keeping my chev for a yard truck.. I wish it was 4x4 so I could put a plow on it.


----------



## woodguy105

Here's my hauler/set up.


----------



## Somesawguy

41 Chevy 1.5 ton. 

We use this to haul out wood from my parents woodlot.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Somesawguy said:


> 41 Chevy 1.5 ton.
> 
> We use this to haul out wood from my parents woodlot.



Neat truck! Looks like you have great 'natural' air conditioning! 

Shari


----------



## Troy G

Somesawguy said:


> 41 Chevy 1.5 ton.
> 
> We use this to haul out wood from my parents woodlot.



And when you are not hauling wood you can get get some buddies together to play Mad Max: The Road Warrior.


----------



## hanniedog

Didn't have to defrost the windows in the winter.


----------



## LAH

Somesawguy said:


> 41 Chevy 1.5 ton. We use this to haul out wood from my parents woodlot.



Is that an overhead valve engine?..............Creeker


----------



## jerryw66

What's that mill? Do you run er with no valve cover? I've seen guys do worse things. Cool old truck, my uncle built things like that, he used the running gear of an old DUCK. Not much would stop that thing, wish I had a pic, but it went and got recycled years ago. What ever it was made into is probably heavy.


----------



## jerryw66

I'm just getting the hang of posting pics, this is just my little trailer, usually pulled by an 88 F150. I didn't pull this load very far, just a little ways from my yard.


----------



## Somesawguy

jerryw66 said:


> What's that mill? Do you run er with no valve cover? I've seen guys do worse things. Cool old truck, my uncle built things like that, he used the running gear of an old DUCK. Not much would stop that thing, wish I had a pic, but it went and got recycled years ago. What ever it was made into is probably heavy.



I'm not sure what you mean by your first question. It wasn't military if that's what you meant. It would be nice if it was 4WD, but the chains help. 

We had the valve cover off because the valves had been sticking, and bent the push rods. We had to adjust them after bending the push rods back into shape, and it has to be hot. The cover will go back on before we take it out for a load of wood. We've been working on it for the last week or so to get it ready to go.


----------



## Somesawguy

LAH said:


> Is that an overhead valve engine?..............Creeker



It's a 216 Chevy engine. As far as I know it's original. 

I'm not sure when they came out with the overhead valves, but I don't think they had been out that long.


----------



## stonykill

Somesawguy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by your first question. It wasn't military if that's what you meant. It would be nice if it was 4WD, but the chains help.
> 
> We had the valve cover off because the valves had been sticking, and bent the push rods. We had to adjust them after bending the push rods back into shape, and it has to be hot. The cover will go back on before we take it out for a load of wood. We've been working on it for the last week or so to get it ready to go.


by mill he means what engine....... ehhh...nevermind...you figured it out...


----------



## jerryw66

Mill is an old term for engine, I suppose thats the old ironhorse chev, great mill. I once had a split manifold for one, and some other hot rod parts. Love them old trucks, someday I'm gonna get my 48 F-5 running again, It has no valve covers to take off.


----------



## Somesawguy

jerryw66 said:


> Mill is an old term for engine, I suppose thats the old ironhorse chev, great mill. I once had a split manifold for one, and some other hot rod parts. Love them old trucks, someday I'm gonna get my 48 F-5 running again, It has no valve covers to take off.



have any pics?


----------



## jerryw66

Bought this thing in 1986 or so, drove it home about 50 miles, took a while. It will still run but I don't have the time to get it going, maybe someday my boy will want it.


----------



## TJ-Bill

jerryw66 said:


> Bought this thing in 1986 or so, drove it home about 50 miles, took a while. It will still run but I don't have the time to get it going, maybe someday my boy will want it.



That thing looks mean.. 

I like the front bumper!!


----------



## Coalsmoke

Somesawguy, great truck, whats all the yellow rolls / tubes on the back of the truck?


----------



## LAH

Somesawguy said:


> It's a 216 Chevy engine. As far as I know it's original.
> 
> I'm not sure when they came out with the overhead valves, but I don't think they had been out that long.



Thanks.................Creeker


----------



## treevet

jerryw66 said:


> Bought this thing in 1986 or so, drove it home about 50 miles, took a while. It will still run but I don't have the time to get it going, maybe someday my boy will want it.



That truck is very cool. Love to see some more picts if you got any. Does the winch work?


----------



## Somesawguy

Coalsmoke said:


> Somesawguy, great truck, whats all the yellow rolls / tubes on the back of the truck?



They are just tubes of grease that my dad picked up somewhere for free. All of that stuff will have to be moved to use it, but it has been sitting for a few years. You know how stuff collects around a stationary object.


----------



## Somesawguy

LAH said:


> Is that an overhead valve engine?..............Creeker



Here's a better pic of the engine.


----------



## Edmccabe

Somesawguy;

It looks like the top end of your 216 - rocker shaft, rockers & valves - has not been receiving enough oil and may be plugged with sludge. On this engine the top oil is delivered past the bolts that secure the Rocker shaft - I don't remember exactly which ones - but in the late 50 when I was was a Chevrolet mechanic we often had to modify the bolts by grinding one side flat to allow a larger passage for the oil. We also used the bolts as a ram to free the oil passages below - we removed the bolts then filled their holes with oil - reinserted the bolt into the top of the hole and drove its down into the hole with a hammer - a pile driver of sorts.

These things have babbit bearings but will run forever with minimal care. 
I had a 46 Chevy dump with a 1956 235 engine. I installed 24" single wheels with Bandag recaps on its 2 speed rear and found that it would go almost anywhere in the woods. 

Good luck with keeping your truck running.

Ed


----------



## Somesawguy

Edmccabe said:


> Somesawguy;
> 
> It looks like the top end of your 216 - rocker shaft, rockers & valves - has not been receiving enough oil and may be plugged with sludge. On this engine the top oil is delivered past the bolts that secure the Rocker shaft - I don't remember exactly which ones - but in the late 50 when I was was a Chevrolet mechanic we often had to modify the bolts by grinding one side flat to allow a larger passage for the oil. We also used the bolts as a ram to free the oil passages below - we removed the bolts then filled their holes with oil - reinserted the bolt into the top of the hole and drove its down into the hole with a hammer - a pile driver of sorts.
> 
> These things have babbit bearings but will run forever with minimal care.
> I had a 46 Chevy dump with a 1956 235 engine. I installed 24" single wheels with Bandag recaps on its 2 speed rear and found that it would go almost anywhere in the woods.
> 
> Good luck with keeping your truck running.
> 
> Ed




Thanks for the tip Ed. It hasn't been run much for awhile, and that is likely why it looks a bit dry on the top end. We ran it for awhile on Saturday, and all the passages seemed to be seeping/pumping oil. 

I'm glad it didn't sit for another season though, I think we would have had to take the head off to get things freed up. We had 3 stuck valves as it was. It took awhile to get them freed up. 

It's running ok now, but we had a heck of a time getting it started the first time. It still skips a little bit here and there, but it's not too bad. Those old 6-volt systems are a little more finicky about clean connections, and good point contact. 

I think we'll get some work out of the old girl yet this season. opcorn:


----------



## ChrHerrman

*Dump Trailer*

I have a 2008 1/2 ton chevy truck with a 5.3 V8 and in my experience has just as much power as the larger 6.0 in 3/4 ton models. I bought a 5' x 8' single axle dump trailer with 5' high sides made by Pequea this spring and it is the best move I ever made. Load it up and dump it out. I no longer have trouble getting motivated to unload 1 1/2 cords of wood or a huge pile of brush. I have had 1 1/2 cords or green red oak and the truck pulled it fine and trailer dumped it just fine. Trailer is rated for 5000 lbs and I had at least 7000 lbs. on it without any trouble. I might be a little overweight sometimes but I can haul a lot with a small rig.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*200,000 miles*

Ye ol' Dakota turned the 200,000 mile mark today on the way over to a friend's place to see if all the wind we got up here knocked any trees over.


----------



## banshee67

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Ye ol' Dakota turned the 200,000 mile mark today on the way over to a friend's place to see if all the wind we got up here knocked any trees over.







congrats!
thats damn good, especially for a dodge:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Kingsley

> thats damn good, especially for a dodge



:agree2:


----------



## Alan Smith

*PT Cruiser*

our PT Cruiser has 240000 still going dodge is Chrysler i have good service out of them


----------



## Alaskat

Here are a couple of capable haulers road legal and go through the woods like no other truck. There is every conceivable attachment for these rigs as well. I run my splitter and the bed is a three way tipper. Made for the getting trees outa the woods and wood outa the trees. Gets me into some good moose country too. 20 spd trans w/ super crawler and snail,front and rear air lockers, front and rear 2 spd pto and 5.9 litre diesel. I like it better that the JD 450 w/ winch. Mine was a forestry truck in germany I bought it for 5K w/ 4000 hours and 140,000 Kms came with six new 395/85/20 tires that are 46" tall and the little 406 can go 6o mph all day long.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

banshee67 said:


> congrats!
> thats damn good, especially for a dodge:greenchainsaw:



I bought it 4 yrs ago with only 140k on it, and as far as I know, still has the orginal engine and trassmission, too.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gotta haul that wood!
John


----------



## Junkfxr

Alaskat said:


> Here are a couple of capable haulers road legal and go through the woods like no other truck. There is every conceivable attachment for these rigs as well. I run my splitter and the bed is a three way tipper. Made for the getting trees outa the woods and wood outa the trees. Gets me into some good moose country too. 20 spd trans w/ super crawler and snail,front and rear air lockers, front and rear 2 spd pto and 5.9 litre diesel. I like it better that the JD 450 w/ winch. Mine was a forestry truck in germany I bought it for 5K w/ 4000 hours and 140,000 Kms came with six new 395/85/20 tires that are 46" tall and the little 406 can go 6o mph all day long.



I'd give body parts to have a good Unimog but they're way too far and few between and the few that I have found have been in the $25,000 range.


----------



## Alaskat

I see a few on CL and the Unimog Exchange always has a good assortment.


----------



## LAH

A Chevy hauler............Creeker

First two ricks





Three ricks & more





Loaded


----------



## bonnieville

LAH said:


> Loaded



I'll say!!!


----------



## Ductape

Breaker one nine ................... that's more than a half ton of wood there driver !


----------



## LAH

My trailer is tied up for another week so the truck must take up the slack. Run her slow, she's only a 1/2 ton.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Picked up a new to me wood hauler last week. Didn't want to change my sig, so another Chev it had to be. It needs a trans, but the price was right, it's a 3/4T, and came with an 8'6" Western plow in decent shape except for needing some paint real bad.

It's a 91, 350. Not sure if I'll rebuild the 700R4 or go for a TH400 swap, I think I know where there's a good one available.

Went from 200K on the 88 to 72K on this one, a little less rust, and more beef where it counts. The 88's future is as yet undecided, might be a parts rig, might go on CL, or might just put farm plates on it and keep it around.

Couple pics:


----------



## PLMCRZY

As much as i hate it, i use my truck. I really need a trailer i hate loading the wood in the truck. Im kinda a pre modonna when it comes to my rig. It also doesnt like the weight directly in the bed, cause its lowered in the rear. Im thinking about going to airbags so i can still keep it lowered but haul alot! It has 186K on it....
Here it is all cleaned up





And here it is doing work


----------



## LAH

ClayKann101 said:


> I really need a trailer i hate loading the wood in the truck.




Find you a nice trailer & you'll never regret the cash spent......Creeker


----------



## joecool85

LAH said:


> Find you a nice trailer & you'll never regret the cash spent......Creeker



I like the BFG A/T KOs on your trailer :rockn:


----------



## LAH

joecool85 said:


> I like the BFG A/T KOs on your trailer :rockn:



They were low cost.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## banshee67

LAH said:


> They were low cost.:biggrinbounce2:



.. i was gona say.. you must just be rolling in money, setting the trailer up with 4 BFG a/t's.. you got a couple spares in the back of the truck too?!


----------



## ThePruner

Looks like it might be more of a luxury trailer.


----------



## LAH

ThePruner said:


> Looks like it might be more of a luxury trailer.




Luxury trailer & high dollar tires.


----------



## John D

Steve NW WI said:


> Picked up a new to me wood hauler last week. Didn't want to change my sig, so another Chev it had to be. It needs a trans, but the price was right, it's a 3/4T, and came with an 8'6" Western plow in decent shape except for needing some paint real bad.
> 
> It's a 91, 350. Not sure if I'll rebuild the 700R4 or go for a TH400 swap, I think I know where there's a good one available.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have a 4L80E or a TH 400(3L80) in that truck....its 8600 GVWR,GM didnt put the 700R4 in trucks over 8510 GVWR.....they did make a 3/4T 7200GVWR 6 lug truck in 91,it did have a 700r4....Im sure your pretty knowledgable,but in case you arent sure the 700R4 has a perfectly rectangular pan,a 4L80e is rounded at the back.Either way,nice truck!


----------



## joecool85

John D said:


> Im pretty sure you have a 4L80E or a TH 400(3L80) in that truck....its 8600 GVWR,GM didnt put the 700R4 in trucks over 8510 GVWR.....they did make a 3/4T 7200GVWR 6 lug truck in 91,it did have a 700r4....Im sure your pretty knowledgable,but in case you arent sure the 700R4 has a perfectly rectangular pan,a 4L80e is rounded at the back.Either way,nice truck!



My brother and I are working on restoring a 1971 Pontiac Catalina Safari Wagon that has a 400V8 and TH400 tranny. That tranny is BIG!


----------



## Highbeam

Creeker:

Woops, better get that tailgate cable replaced. My old 98 chev went through a couple of those cables too.


----------



## LAH

Highbeam said:


> Creeker:
> 
> Woops, better get that tailgate cable replaced. My old 98 chev went through a couple of those cables too.




I need two really. The "good one" is bad.


----------



## Steve NW WI

John D said:


> Im pretty sure you have a 4L80E or a TH 400(3L80) in that truck....its 8600 GVWR,GM didnt put the 700R4 in trucks over 8510 GVWR.....they did make a 3/4T 7200GVWR 6 lug truck in 91,it did have a 700r4....Im sure your pretty knowledgable,but in case you arent sure the 700R4 has a perfectly rectangular pan,a 4L80e is rounded at the back.Either way,nice truck!



Thats what I get for ASS-U-MEing. I'll crawl under and take a better look in the morning.

In a mostly unrelated story, but still on topic, I finally finished putting a new bed on my old wood wagon. It's 8x14 with 9.00x20 truck tires under it, plenty stout for hauling 1 1/2 cords at a crack. Mostly a farm trailer, if it sees the road, it's behind the tractor.

If anyone wants to see a blow by blow account of the rebuild, check the last couple pages of this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=86733

Before:






After:


----------



## bluestem

That's a nice looking wagon Steve! Thanks for the link to the other post, I don't delve into the off topic forum to much but that's a good one. That's pretty country you have up there, I wish Northern Illinois was as rolling and hilly as Northern Wisconsin!!


----------



## stonykill

Steve NW WI ....great job on the trailer


----------



## crashagn

My new to me wood hauler I picked off of Craigs for $1000. Kind of a upgrade from the chevy 1/2ton

1st tree take down this summer. Went through the coop's scales to get a visual referance of size of load to weight. Just a bit over 6500lbs..payload











I did paint over that weight sticker on the side of the bed..


----------



## bonnieville

crashagn,
I like the single strap to hold all 6500 lbs of it down.


----------



## crashagn

bonnieville said:


> crashagn,
> I like the single strap to hold all 6500 lbs of it down.



yup.. I had a couple of smaller chunks hanging on the left side that I didnt think would ride all the way home..The rest of it wasnt goin anywere..


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*A few loads with the Chevy*

Load of oak







Part of a top out of an elm that got knocked down from all the wind at the end of Oct. Also got the freebie tailgate on finally (have to use the super-secret tailgate latch though, regular ones don't work)


----------



## jerryw66

*I want one of these*

Some of you have probably seen this, It's a great you tube vid. I didn't have time to get it all, computers very slow tonight, so I just got this image.


----------



## joecool85

jerryw66 said:


> Some of you have probably seen this, It's a great you tube vid. I didn't have time to get it all, computers very slow tonight, so I just got this image.



You'd have to build your own, as I understand it they never produced them.

Here is a better picture:





And a link to the youtube vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBjlSJf4274

It was a Fordson concept from 1929.


----------



## ChrHerrman

*Chevy Truck*



svon89 said:


> Here is how I end up hauling my wood. The truck is rated to pull 9600# so I have no worries with a load.



What motor do you have in your truck? Do you have any suspension work? I have a 5.3 in my '08 and the book said it is rated to pull 8500 lbs. I had a load of green oak in the bed this week as well as towing a full 5' x 8' dump trailer and it was a liitle too much of a load. I figured right around 2 cords (1/2 in the truck & 1 1/2 in the trailer). That works out to 2800 pounds in the truck and 8500 in the trailer. It seems like my truck has plenty of motor, just not the suspension.


----------



## Steve NW WI

ChrHerrman said:


> What motor do you have in your truck? Do you have any suspension work? I have a 5.3 in my '08 and the book said it is rated to pull 8500 lbs. I had a load of green oak in the bed this week as well as towing a full 5' x 8' dump trailer and it was a liitle too much of a load. I figured right around 2 cords (1/2 in the truck & 1 1/2 in the trailer). That works out to 2800 pounds in the truck and 8500 in the trailer. It seems like my truck has plenty of motor, just not the suspension.



I think you're a bit of an optimist. 1/2 cord on a long box is thrown in and slightly heaped, and to get 1.5 on a 5x8 trailer, you'd have to stack it all 5' high.

For reference, heres .7 cords tossed (back row stacked) on my 88:


----------



## ChrHerrman

Steve NW WI said:


> I think you're a bit of an optimist. 1/2 cord on a long box is thrown in and slightly heaped, and to get 1.5 on a 5x8 trailer, you'd have to stack it all 5' high.
> 
> For reference, heres .7 cords tossed (back row stacked) on my 88:



I stack the wood in my short bed and have stacked it on pallets before and measured it to 1/2 cord. I have 3 1/2' wood sides added onto my dump trailer which makes the total height 5' which includes the 1 1/2' depth on the trailer. I stacked the wood in the trailer and it measures 5' Wx 8' Lx 5' H which is 200 square feet. Divide that by 128 square feet and it was a little over 1/1/2 cords. I should have taken a picture, but it was a long trip home and dark by the time I got to my wood pile.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gotcha! I was really just looking for an excuse to post that pic again 

We are of course gonna need pics the next time ya get a load like that on!


----------



## LAH

Alright guys give me a weight for one cord of green oak.............Creeker


----------



## DHIBBS75

LAH said:


> Alright guys give me a weight for one cord of green oak.............Creeker



Google log weights.. should be the first one...


----------



## KMB

Steve NW WI said:


> *We are of course gonna need pics the next time ya get a load like that on!*



:agree2:

What is the GVWR for your dump trailer? Single axle with a single ram? 

Big Tex builds two 7K rated (weighs 2K empty), tandem axle, dump trailers. The 6'x10' has a scissor lift and 20" sides. The 5'x10' has a single ram lift and 18" sides. Either one would be great for my 1/2 ton. One day maybe.

Kevin

Edit: the trailer spec questions are for ChrHerrman


----------



## ChrHerrman

LAH said:


> Alright guys give me a weight for one cord of green oak.............Creeker



According to a Log weight calculator I found online a cord of green red oak is 5700 pounds. Here is the site- http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html


----------



## LAH

Thanks guys, I always figured 6000 pounds but didn't know for sure.....Creeker


----------



## ChrHerrman

KMB said:


> :agree2:
> 
> What is the GVWR for your dump trailer? Single axle with a single ram?
> 
> Big Tex builds two 7K rated (weighs 2K empty), tandem axle, dump trailers. The 6'x10' has a scissor lift and 20" sides. The 5'x10' has a single ram lift and 18" sides. Either one would be great for my 1/2 ton. One day maybe.
> 
> Kevin



My dump trailer is a Pequea 5' x 8' single axle with a single ram and 5' sides. It is a 5000 pound trailer, but will dump almost 8000 pounds. I highly recommend getting one as it has saved me from beating up my new truck. I think they are aound $5000 new, but I found mine on craigslist for $2200 and it was only two years old. Great for firewood as well as tree removal. I will take some pics this weekend or next week possibly.


----------



## little possum

Dump truck is still out of commision with brake issues... 

But borrowed grandpaws trailer- roughly 4x8 with 2' sides. Love putting wood in it. Saves dents on the truck bed 

But I can get a nice load with the truck bed and trailer full


----------



## country boy

Heres my 93 cummins truck and 16' utility trailer


----------



## LAH

LAH said:


> Geez I hate to admit but never had a dump anything.



Finally a dump come my way.


----------



## little possum

Nice set up Creeker.

6.5 diesel?

Ive said it a few times, but I really do miss the dump function. haha. So much easier to haul a load of wood, and just dump in somebodys yard and drive off


----------



## LAH

little possum said:


> Nice set up Creeker.
> 
> 6.5 diesel?
> 
> Ive said it a few times, but I really do miss the dump function. haha. So much easier to haul a load of wood, and just dump in somebodys yard and drive off



This truck is gasoline powered. Had I planned to run the truck every day I rather a diesel but for my use the gasoline is a better choice. The engine is a 454, fuel injected, 79,000 miles with no issues, mated to a 5 speed manual. I drove it & everything works great. Like they as the proof is in the pudding so this time next year I'll know if I made the correct choice...........Creeker


----------



## John D

LAH,very nice C3500HD!!! Your right about the 454 being better....its much better esp for the C3500HD,the 6.5 is a hit or miss engine,some were good,many not so good...esp with the 94 and newer electronic controlled 6.5's... Thats a pretty stout truck,I am looking for a solid one with a bad 6.5 so i can drop a 12V cummins in.....


----------



## KMB

ChrHerrman said:


> My dump trailer is a Pequea 5' x 8' single axle with a single ram and 5' sides. It is a 5000 pound trailer, but will dump almost 8000 pounds. I highly recommend getting one as it has saved me from beating up my new truck. I think they are aound $5000 new, but I found mine on craigslist for $2200 and it was only two years old. Great for firewood as well as tree removal. I will take some pics this weekend or next week possibly.



Thanks for the info on your trailer.

Kevin


----------



## LAH

John D said:


> LAH,very nice C3500HD!!! Your right about the 454 being better....its much better esp for the C3500HD,the 6.5 is a hit or miss engine,some were good,many not so good...esp with the 94 and newer electronic controlled 6.5's... Thats a pretty stout truck,I am looking for a solid one with a bad 6.5 so i can drop a 12V cummins in.....




I've had no experience with the 6.5 or personally know anyone with that engine. Do you have a plan for a 6.5 to Cummins swap?


----------



## John D

LAH said:


> I've had no experience with the 6.5 or personally know anyone with that engine. Do you have a plan for a 6.5 to Cummins swap?


 My dad had a 94 6.5 turbo,my family had 3 of them...a few of my friends had them.I loved them,very smooth and decent on fuel.....but when they get older..they can be problematic ....there are fixes for the issues they have if you are willing to go down that road. I am a fan of the simple,economical,dependable and powerful 12v cummins 5.9.A C3500HD is a strong truck.......


----------



## stonykill

my Tonka hauling a load


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*New woodhauler*

Got a new truck to replace the Dakota 2 weeks ago, 2001 Dodge 1500.






360 V8, auto, 3.55 gears. A headache rack is in the plans.


----------



## treevet

Here is my newest wood hauler. My last one of these had a single axle and dragged ahss with a load of wood. Me thinks this carries some honkers.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Here is my newest wood hauler. My last one of these had a single axle and dragged ahss with a load of wood. Me thinks this carries some honkers.



My last one (still got if anyone interested) ....


----------



## pws

this is what i use in the woods or in the yard and the trusty land rover with trailer for every thing else


----------



## coog

Cool!


----------



## treevet

pws said:


> this is what i use in the woods or in the yard and the trusty land rover with trailer for every thing else


 
I owned one of those for a couple of years. 4 wheel drive dump buggy with a hand crank starter on a diesel engine. Lots of fun. Early 50's vintage I think. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Blazin

pws said:


> this is what i use in the woods or in the yard and the trusty land rover with trailer for every thing else


 
That's a awesome rig!


----------



## Axe Man

joecool85 said:


> You'd have to build your own, as I understand it they never produced them.
> 
> Here is a better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a link to the youtube vid: YouTube - Fordson Snow Machine - 1929 Concept
> 
> It was a Fordson concept from 1929.


 
They must have produced a few as there is a working machine at a museum in cochrane Ontario


----------



## treevet

Axe Man said:


> They must have produced a few as there is a working machine at a museum in cochrane Ontario


 
that thing is a riot. Probably wouldn't want to fall of into the corkscrew turning inward tho.


----------



## Extreme Heat

*Our Wood Hauler*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n2kOtj8xQPs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n2kOtj8xQPs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Extreme Heat

*Our Delivery truck*

[video=youtube;n2kOtj8xQPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2kOtj8xQPs[/video]


----------



## Guido Salvage

Sorry, I am not going to wade through 9 minutes of video.....


----------



## Moss Man

Guido Salvage said:


> Sorry, I am not going to wade through 9 minutes of video.....


 
You didn't miss a thing, it's more of an advertisement that anything.


----------



## Extreme Heat

Guido Salvage said:


> Sorry, I am not going to wade through 9 minutes of video.....



No worries, this place wouldn't take my pictures, and now i see it took 2 post's of the vid....lol screwy


----------



## Extreme Heat

[video=youtube;y7PGlrXvpgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7PGlrXvpgo[/video]


there ya go


----------



## TMFARM 2009

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got a new truck to replace the Dakota 2 weeks ago, 2001 Dodge 1500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 V8, auto, 3.55 gears. A headache rack is in the plans.


 ya if you bust the back window out once you'll wish you had a rack...lol ,been there...

:crazy1:


----------



## epicklein22

TMFARM 2009 said:


> ya if you bust the back window out once you'll wish you had a rack...lol ,been there...
> 
> :crazy1:


 
Haha, I figured that out last month....$140 for a new window.:bang: I'm still undecided on a headache rack, a lot of them don't offer the protection I want and others are just plain ugly and awkward. A piece of plywood does the trick at the moment. 

I only worry when loading split firewood, I learned to not throw rounds years ago.

BTW, had a good size load on my truck and my buddies trailer, wish I had brought the camera today:censored:. We are putting an ass whooping on a 30" White Oak and some other stuff.


----------



## TMFARM 2009

i had an old ford f150 when me and my wife started our farm. she slung a piece of wood and it bounced took out the back window.....she just laughed, until i explained she would now be driving it until i got it fixed...now the other day she broke a taillight out of my super duty doing same thing. ahhh i have learned to cover the back window with a wood rack and side boards....she is a good wood chucker and a good pilot though... i guess i will keep her around....


----------



## gullyrunner

*winter project*

pulled this old boat trailer out of the weeds and used almos all reclaimed material besides the new tiers the wood is all cedar from a old deck i got on a job site, can’t wait to take it out and get it muddy this spring 

total cost $145.00




View attachment 171906
View attachment 171907
View attachment 171908


----------



## gullyrunner

View attachment 171913


View attachment 171914


----------



## Wife'nHubby

gullyrunner - That looks quite nice! What size box is it?

Shari


----------



## gullyrunner

thanks, it's 4x5


----------



## WidowMaker

Nice looking trl, but I would not want to load nasty ol dirty firewood an/or leaky oily ol chainsaws either...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Suppose I should post a pic of the new truck hauling a load...


----------



## Guido Salvage

Here is my 1962 Studebaker 7E13-D 1 ton 4x4 with a partial load.


----------



## epicklein22

Guido Salvage said:


> Here is my 1962 Studebaker 7E13-D 1 ton 4x4 with a partial load.


 
Awesome! That is a classic example of an old work truck.


----------



## DHIBBS75

The studebaker truck is it a diesel.... or what does the d stand for???


----------



## coog

Guido Salvage said:


> Here is my 1962 Studebaker 7E13-D 1 ton 4x4 with a partial load.


 
That is a sweet rig! I like it better than your sig picture.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Finally got some sideboards and a "headache rack" on the Dodge.






2x10 sides and a 2x12 w/2x4 for the back window. Cost a grand total of $27. All the fasnters were leftovers from another project.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Looks good griz! I was down your way last weekend. Lotsa maple syrup lines running in the bluff country down there.


----------



## LAH

Like the sides Griz.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks good griz! I was down your way last weekend. Lotsa maple syrup lines running in the bluff country down there.



I think the local sugarbush's spring open house is coming up here in april sometime. Before dad and his friends would go out west prarie dog hunting they would stock up on cheese curds and real maple syrup for the landowners. Said the stuff was like gold out west.


----------



## willbarryrec

*My wood truck*

1977 F-350
4sp manual
300 I-6
3.18 rear end(I think)
Some homemade cedar sideboards.( I know!I know! They are a little short for massive overloading of wood):msp_biggrin: 
Some folks over in the milling forum might have seen these pics already.


----------



## Beefie

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Finally got some sideboards and a "headache rack" on the Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x10 sides and a 2x12 w/2x4 for the back window. Cost a grand total of $27. All the fasnters were leftovers from another project.


 
Cut those bolts down Grizz, you will thank me later for not catching your shirt,gloves or hand on them when unloading.

Beefie


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Beefie said:


> Cut those bolts down Grizz, you will thank me later for not catching your shirt,gloves or hand on them when unloading.
> 
> Beefie



Need to get some more of those fiberglass cutoff wheels for the dremel tool. I've hed too many of those emrey wheels break and fly apart on me.


----------



## dsm382

that is awful pretty 

love the saw holders
but I would have thought hanging them off the back or the sides would allow you to stack more wood :dunno:

pretty good waste of some GOOD LOOKING ceder   (that a joke son) 

LOVE the truck BTW....would like to have one of those around here.

oh BTW grisslyadams86 he my hero.... 

[video=youtube;de_P2aUZJyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_P2aUZJyA[/video]


----------



## corrupt

A pic of my ute. I work on a mine site and get all my wood from there clearings so no need for a 4x4 for me, this is also my daily driver so I have to look after it. Its a Holden Commodore 1 tonner, 3.8L V6 auto

No loaded pics but you get the idea


----------



## Natewood

dang aussies have all the cool stuff!!!


----------



## dsm382

Beefie said:


> Cut those bolts down Grizz, you will thank me later for not catching your shirt,gloves or hand on them when unloading.
> 
> Beefie


 yep, did that my self when i built these, now i just need to trip the posts off even with the top 
but then it irritates some of the guys i cut with so i haven't done it yet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dsm382

Natewood said:


> dang aussies have all the cool stuff!!!


 i agree, that is the coolest looking truck....er car....er...:dunno:
bet MPG is better then ours :msp_biggrin:


----------



## willbarryrec

dsm382 said:


> that is awful pretty
> 
> love the saw holders
> but I would have thought hanging them off the back or the sides would allow you to stack more wood :dunno:


 
Indeed it would! But I just keep the saws in the scabbards when its empty,once the bed is full the saws just get nestled in amongst the wood.
Cheers!


----------



## corrupt

Natewood said:


> dang aussies have all the cool stuff!!!


 


dsm382 said:


> i agree, that is the coolest looking truck....er car....er...:dunno:
> bet MPG is better then ours :msp_biggrin:



While not as pratical as the tonners only holding about 300-400kg the V8s are the cool utes, as top gear found out
YouTube - ‪Top Gear S13 E7‬&rlm;


----------



## TMFARM 2009

epicklein22 said:


> Awesome! That is a classic example of an old work truck.


 
thats an awesome truck...


----------



## nvrs

here is my latest addition... lots of stuff ahead, new braked axle, in bed crane, new camo paint etc... oh and something better than the trailblazer to tow it with...(maybe use my k5?)


----------



## brisawyer

This truck is in here somewhere but I just got the dump cyl finished and working. I now understand why everyone wants 2k for a pos dump. There is a lot of fabbing welding and head scratching that goes into installing a dump bed especially if you use pieces from this and that like I did. Its electric hydraulic pump till I find the right pto box.
Gonna try to slap some rustolum blue on her this summer. She deserves it 39 years old will haul 6000 without complaining all original drivetrain.


----------



## cnice_37

brisawyer said:


> This truck is in here somewhere but I just got the dump cyl finished and working. I now understand why everyone wants 2k for a pos dump. There is a lot of fabbing welding and head scratching that goes into installing a dump bed especially if you use pieces from this and that like I did. Its electric hydraulic pump till I find the right pto box.
> Gonna try to slap some rustolum blue on her this summer. She deserves it 39 years old will haul 6000 without complaining all original drivetrain.


 
Holy crap that cylinder looks like a cannon!


----------



## brisawyer

It dosent care whats in there it will lift it.


----------



## ziggo_2

corrupt said:


> A pic of my ute. I work on a mine site and get all my wood from there clearings so no need for a 4x4 for me, this is also my daily driver so I have to look after it. Its a Holden Commodore 1 tonner, 3.8L V6 auto
> 
> No loaded pics but you get the idea


 
If you stick all the wood behind the rear axle will it do wheelies??


----------



## treevet

brisawyer said:


> It dosent care whats in there it will lift it.


 
really, monster cylinder for a one tonner


----------



## joecool85

treevet said:


> really, monster cylinder for a one tonner


 
That's a monster cylinder period! Nice truck, can't wait to get something like that for me.


----------



## ziggo_2

Heres my wood hauler....worked on it all winter 78 k20 New paint, motor, interior. And the new 28ft pj i bought last fall.View attachment 183833
View attachment 183834


----------



## audible fart

ziggo_2 said:


> Heres my wood hauler....worked on it all winter 78 k20 New paint, motor, interior. And the new 28ft pj i bought last fall.View attachment 183833
> View attachment 183834


 
Very nice truck. Here's the important question: is it a standard transmission?


----------



## ziggo_2

audible fart said:


> Very nice truck. Here's the important question: is it a standard transmission?


 

4 speed auto...350 bored 30 over. edelbrock performer cam intake and carb. 4 core radiator with extra tranny cooler, and a oil cooler (not hooked up right now). 3.75 gears. np 205 transfer case (i think).

That was a really heavy load of ash...it struggled a bit off the line but otherwise it was no problem...carb may need a tuning yet.


----------



## MofoG23

Nice truck! 

I have a 76 K20 (w/ 71k on the clock) that is being brought back to life....all it needs is a new fender, passenger door, paint and a new clutch...all should be finished within the next couple months.

Specs are 350 (rebuilt quadrajet - tuned perfect), 4 spd - SM465, NP205, 14bolt FF rear and 4.10 gears...


----------



## cnice_37

ziggo_2 said:


> Heres my wood hauler....worked on it all winter 78 k20 New paint, motor, interior. And the new 28ft pj i bought last fall.View attachment 183833
> View attachment 183834


 





What's the matter - only like the small rounds? :msp_ohmy:

Nice rig, how'd you load it?


----------



## ziggo_2

I run a tree service...so i take everything. this one was 3ft diamter at the base....you may see a piece of plywood at the front of the trailer, i lay that over the trailer ramps and this time we (2-3guys) rolled them up...the biggest pieces are 3ft by 2ft.


I went with the car hauler type trailer cause it was lower to the ground, making it easier to pull branches off and put logs on.

For the record: I perfer to use my tractor


Also I like being able to bring the whole tree home in one load.


----------



## teamgreen

This is my little wood hauler, gets the job done


----------



## MofoG23

teamgreen said:


> This is my little wood hauler, gets the job done


 

nice dump!

Early 80's K30?


----------



## joecool85

cnice_37 said:


> What's the matter - only like the small rounds? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Nice rig, how'd you load it?


 
That's got to be over loaded...


----------



## teamgreen

MofoG23 said:


> nice dump!
> 
> Early 80's K30?


 
Thanks, its actually a 88, Fuel injected big block, hard on fuel but it will move a house.


----------



## K5krawler




----------



## audible fart

K5krawler said:


>


 
If chevy offered that in standard trans, i'd consider buying one. Since they don't they can kiss my ass. What kind of mileage do you get towing vs unloaded?


----------



## MofoG23

audible fart said:


> If chevy offered that in standard trans, i'd consider buying one. Since they don't they can kiss my ass.


----------



## K5krawler

audible fart said:


> If chevy offered that in standard trans, i'd consider buying one. Since they don't they can kiss my ass. What kind of mileage do you get towing vs unloaded?



I would say I average in the neighborhood of 12.3-13.5 MPG towing. That's 10,000 lbs, 75 MPH, and AC. I see you don't like automatics but I will tell you this, the combination between the Duramax and Allison is a hell of a set up. Automatics are not what they used to be.


----------



## banshee67

K5krawler said:


> Duramax and Allison is a hell of a set up. Automatics are not what they used to be.


 
but..... but....men only drive manuals !
right fart? :msp_wink:








awesome truck krawler


----------



## audible fart

banshee67 said:


> but..... but....men only drive manuals !
> right fart? :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome truck krawler


 
Has nothing to do with machismo, plenty of chicks drive old 5 speed civics. It's just sad you cant buy a new fullsize truck with a standard transmission. Just pathetic. We've been over this.


----------



## K5krawler

My other firewood.....hauler


----------



## joecool85

audible fart said:


> Has nothing to do with machismo, plenty of chicks drive old 5 speed civics. It's just sad you cant buy a new fullsize truck with a standard transmission. Just pathetic. We've been over this.


 
Agreed. It is crazy. Lots of reasons why a manual transmission is better for certain things. It's not just efficiency (automatics are just about as efficient these days) but also control of the driveline. You can put the exact amount of torque you want to the wheels by selecting the right gear and amount of clutch - you just can't do that in an automatic.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

audible fart said:


> Has nothing to do with machismo, plenty of chicks drive old 5 speed civics. It's just sad you cant buy a new fullsize truck with a standard transmission. Just pathetic. We've been over this.



Not true... 2011 Dodge Ram with 6.7 Cummins are still offered with a 6spd MANUAL trans. You even get a $1170 discount for not going with the 6spd auto.


----------



## corrupt

ziggo_2 said:


> Heres my wood hauler....worked on it all winter 78 k20 New paint, motor, interior. And the new 28ft pj i bought last fall.


 





Good job ziggo now ever other wood hauler in here looks half loaded


----------



## gr8scott72

corrupt said:


> Good job ziggo now ever other wood hauler in here looks half loaded


 
Not _every_ hauler. lol


----------



## Buck#1

I use a 92 Ford F450 dump trk and my home made log wagon.Works great.

View attachment 184458
View attachment 184459


----------



## gilraine

joecool85 said:


> Agreed. It is crazy. Lots of reasons why a manual transmission is better for certain things. It's not just efficiency (automatics are just about as efficient these days) but also control of the driveline. You can put the exact amount of torque you want to the wheels by selecting the right gear and amount of clutch - you just can't do that in an automatic.


 
The Allison transmission in the new GM trucks has a manual mode to do exactly that.. try one, you might like it.. i sure did


----------



## ziggo_2

corrupt said:


> Good job ziggo now ever other wood hauler in here looks half loaded


 
I wish I had a photo of the maple we took down last fall....It would put this one to shame. The tailer is 28ft long deck so I think it looks like a smaller load cause i had to back up so much to get it all in the photo.


It was pretty heavy for the the 3/4 ton, too much weight on the hitch but I had no choice but to pull it. It was being pulled out with a F350 powerstroke but it broke down halfway. 

If you seen how rotted the tires on the truck are, you would probly shoot me.

16.5" tires are getting harder to find...not to mention price.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

gr8scott72 said:


> Not _every_ hauler. lol
> 
> snip:


 
What are the specs on this trailer? length/width/axles etc?
Thanks it looks exactly like what I'm looking for size wise


----------



## Moss Man

Number 37 said:


> What are the specs on this trailer? length/width/axles etc?
> Thanks it looks exactly like what I'm looking for size wise



I've researched trailers a bit lately, look into PJ Trailers and they seem to have a real solid rep. I just ordered a dump trailer from them, it should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## gr8scott72

Number 37 said:


> What are the specs on this trailer? length/width/axles etc?
> Thanks it looks exactly like what I'm looking for size wise


 
Top Hat is the brand. A local dealer sells them here and it is a good trailer. (Was, sold it a few months ago.)

It was a 7'x24' bed (might have been 7.5' wide?) with 7k axles under it. I ordered it with the extended tongue (4' instead of the standard 3' so I could put my tool box on the tongue) and 5' ramps instead of the standard 4'. Cost me just over $4k brand new about 1.5 years ago. The 24' came with 4" square tube for the top rail. All of their smaller trailers have the smaller round tube up there. It was a VERY solid trailer.


----------



## gr8scott72

Moss Man said:


> I've researched trailers a bit lately, look into PJ Trailers and they seem to have a real solid rep. I just ordered a dump trailer from them, it should be here in a couple weeks.


 
PJ seems to make an OK dump trailer but if you want a MONSTER dump trailer, look at the Big-Lug brand. WOW!


----------



## Moss Man

gr8scott72 said:


> PJ seems to make an OK dump trailer but if you want a MONSTER dump trailer, look at the Big-Lug brand. WOW!


 
I looked at their trailers and a dump similar to the PJ I bought is over $9,000......the PJ is $7,600. with the Maine tax tagged on. That seems a tad high and it weighs just about the same as the model I bought so it can't be a whole lot ruggeder. There are no dealers near me either. It's probably a real good trailer, but not the deal for me at the moment.


----------



## zogger

*9 grand*



Moss Man said:


> I looked at their trailers and a dump similar to the PJ I bought is over $9,000......the PJ is $7,600. with the Maine tax tagged on. That seems a tad high and it weighs just about the same as the model I bought so it can't be a whole lot ruggeder. There are no dealers near me either. It's probably a real good trailer, but not the deal for me at the moment.



For nine grand around here you can buy 2 to 4 actual real decent shape good running dump trucks. With not much rust....beaters that are still functional you can get for around 1500, and cheaper than that if you don't mind a little blue smoke out the tail pipe.


----------



## Kong

*36" Pallet Forks on a John Deere 2520*

We can lift and carry up to 1,100 pounds with the forks. We generally cut logs in the woods, pick them up and carry them either to our trailer or to the log stack, which is two long poplar trees laid side by side on top of which we stack all of our logs for firewood. Our logs don't get dirty, which means chains last a long time. We also don't handle the wood by hand until it reaches the splitter. Here is my son moving some future firewood to the trailer while the excavation is taking place for a house he is building.


----------



## LAH

Is that JD a 4 wheel drive unit? Appears to be.


----------



## Kong

Yep, 4-wheel-drive and also has a rear differential lock that you can engage with your foot. Very handy when it gets good and slippery.


----------



## TJ-Bill

*So Jealous*

A buddy of mine owns a shop that sells and Installs Offroad parts and what not. I stop by every so often to chat, another buddy of mine is the mechanic there. So yesterday I was in picking up some new tires for my ATV. My friend that owns the shop says.. “Hey.. you gotta come check this out” So we go out into the bay where they work on the Rigs. Sitting on the Hoist was a brand spanking new Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins 4 door with the Megacab. He ordered it 3 months ago, just came in, he drove it from the dealer to his shop and now it’s in pieces. Has 22km on it. They’re putting in a 6” Lift on it 37’s tires, plus a whack of programmers and upgrades for the Cummins. He said by the time they’re done it’ll have over 1000 ft/lbs to the back wheels..

I don’t need all the lift and toys but man that was a nice truck!!!


----------



## Can8ianTimber

Well looks like someone is still making money in this economey. If I ever had a nice truck like that I would also need a work truck b/c you could not feel like you could do anything besides haul toys with it.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

TJ-Bill said:


> A buddy of mine owns a shop that sells and Installs Offroad parts and what not. I stop by every so often to chat, another buddy of mine is the mechanic there. So yesterday I was in picking up some new tires for my ATV. My friend that owns the shop says.. “Hey.. you gotta come check this out” So we go out into the bay where they work on the Rigs. Sitting on the Hoist was a brand spanking new Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins 4 door with the Megacab. He ordered it 3 months ago, just came in, he drove it from the dealer to his shop and now it’s in pieces. Has 22km on it. They’re putting in a 6” Lift on it 37’s tires, plus a whack of programmers and upgrades for the Cummins. He said by the time they’re done it’ll have over 1000 ft/lbs to the back wheels..
> 
> I don’t need all the lift and toys but man that was a nice truck!!!


 
I don't think I could bring myself to void basically my entire warranty that early! 

1000 lb./Ft. isn't that much from a diesel truck with some mods! Stock you can get a Dodge with the 6.7 Cummins with 800 Lb./Ft.


----------



## poorboypaul

Kong said:


> We can lift and carry up to 1,100 pounds with the forks. We generally cut logs in the woods, pick them up and carry them either to our trailer or to the log stack, which is two long poplar trees laid side by side on top of which we stack all of our logs for firewood. Our logs don't get dirty, which means chains last a long time. We also don't handle the wood by hand until it reaches the splitter. Here is my son moving some future firewood to the trailer while the excavation is taking place for a house he is building.


 We just purchased a 2520. How do you like yours so far? Only had ours couple of months now. Really like it. Loader and backhoe also.


----------



## zogger

*450*



Buck#1 said:


> I use a 92 Ford F450 dump trk and my home made log wagon.Works great.
> 
> View attachment 184458
> View attachment 184459



boss has one just like that, with the diesel. It WILL haul some decent amount of wood, tell ya what, I've used it a lot when I first started here and was grabbing all the close to the gravel roads wood I could get.. It's just a nancy boy in the mud though, and takes a small crawler to get it unstuck. Had to give up using that and switch to the tractor with a home made cargo box to go down in the swamp areas and drag out the good stuff. Can't tote near as much as that dump could carry, but the tractor can get from point A to B, anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Kong

PoorboyPaul,

I am very happy with it. As I said, my son is building a house and the thing has been a real godsend so far. I would buy one again in a heartbeat. Oh, my next-door-neighbor has a Kubota of similar size, not sure what model it is but its about 3 years old and he stood awestruck while we were moving some logs out of the woods near where our properties join. His machine, according to him, has no traction at all and could not go to places where ours was just steaming right along with no problems. Made me feel good. I have to say this too, that set of forks is about the most useful tool you can imagine and can be changed out between it and the bucket by one person in just about a minute.


----------



## zogger

*kubota 4wd*



Kong said:


> PoorboyPaul,
> 
> I am very happy with it. As I said, my son is building a house and the thing has been a real godsend so far. I would buy one again in a heartbeat. Oh, my next-door-neighbor has a Kubota of similar size, not sure what model it is but its about 3 years old and he stood awestruck while we were moving some logs out of the woods near where our properties join. His machine, according to him, has no traction at all and could not go to places where ours was just steaming right along with no problems. Made me feel good. I have to say this too, that set of forks is about the most useful tool you can imagine and can be changed out between it and the bucket by one person in just about a minute.



--we have one of those here on the farm (a smaller kubota), it is the newest tractor, and it just will not go in the mud, 4wd or not. No idea why not, but the old two wheel drive tractor I use, an aircooled deutz, can go lots better in the mud. I mean the engine is jamup,. starts easy, drives swell, just hit some mud and that's it, all the wheels just slip. We have four kubota diesel mowers as well, three of them 4wd, same thing, won't go in even a little bit of mud, just slip (including soggy turf). My old rear engine cheapo snapper rider will drive through deeper mud than those ten to twenty grand mowers. I ain't kidding. Cut taller grass without bogging/plugging up as well.....

There must be some models of kubotas that are good, they certainly charge a premium price for them and they have cred, but I haven't personally used one yet that I was satisfied with.


----------



## motoman3b

Here's my wood hauling set up

97 cummins and m101a1 military trailer


----------



## nvrs

Picked up a new wood hauler from the guvment last Wednesday...


----------



## Cedar Ed

nvrs said:


> Picked up a new wood hauler from the guvment last Wednesday...


 
Look like it needs some wood in it:msp_thumbup:!


----------



## Dalmatian90

Quick rant: Search must be case-sensitive...couldn't find this thread looking for "hauler"...had to dig through four pages of posts to find it!

/rant

Now to the subject -- one of the guys on a tractor board I hang out on found this Polish video:

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xynb0DKygZA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## LAH

Dalmatian90 said:


> Quick rant: Search must be case-sensitive...couldn't find this thread looking for "hauler"...had to dig through four pages of posts to find it!
> 
> /rant
> 
> Now to the subject -- one of the guys on a tractor board I hang out on found this Polish video:



Glad he didn't need to halt in a hurry.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dalmatian90 said:


> Quick rant: Search must be case-sensitive...couldn't find this thread looking for "hauler"...had to dig through four pages of posts to find it!
> 
> /rant
> 
> Now to the subject -- one of the guys on a tractor board I hang out on found this Polish video:
> 
> ---video---



The little KommieTracktor gets an A+ for effort and getting the job done. The steering wheel holder gets an F. That job could have been done with a lot less drama and wear and tear with a real operator in the seat.



LAH said:


> Glad he didn't need to halt in a hurry.


 
Actually, it probably stops a lot better than it goes. European trailers all are required to have brakes, at one point of the video you can see the air lines (semi style air brakes) running down the hitch from the tractor. It's quite a bit safer than the guy with the little Kubota overgrown lawn mower pulling a farm wagon with 6 tons of bales on it that is far too common over here.


----------



## Zare

*Camp wood score.*


----------



## audible fart

Zare said:


> View attachment 189200


 
Nice tacoma, man. Do you have a 4.0 in that? What kinda mileage ye gettin?


----------



## Zare

*Why I carry a chainsaw with me...*

Tree blocking the trail to camp





Dog approves





More firewood.


----------



## burningwood

Here are a couple of pictures of the rhino and trailer, our trails are big enough for the truck but have been using this more.





View attachment 189363
View attachment 189364





burningwood


----------



## TJ-Bill

I need some input on a truck I'm going to look at next week. It's a new body style 2007/08 Chev 2500 ext cab 4x4 with 127K km's on it and the guy is only asking $14,000 for it. It the plow brackets on it and the indash controls. I'm not really sure what to look for on a "well used plow truck". The ad says the truck is not mint, I coul dcare less about body damage or cosmetic things I just want a good workign truck, but the fact that it had a plow on it bugs me. If I am serious about it I'll be taking it to a shop to have them check it out, but I figured you guys might have some input.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Toddppm

I've got 2 of those Chevy's that have been plowed with but I'm sure not anywhere near as much as up there. Mine have been holding up really good. No front end problems suprisingly. Brakes have been done a couple times at least and transmission on mine went out this spring. After warming it up real good put it in reverse up a hill and see if it slips. The clutch drum cracked on mine and burned up the clutches, I remember when it happened and thought I blew a hub out but it kept going. Drove it for another few months afterwards a until it got too bad. I also tow alot though. Besides that look for rust inside the door panels, frame etc. Shocks might be a little worked over too.


----------



## Moss Man

TJ-Bill said:


> I need some input on a truck I'm going to look at next week. It's a new body style 2007/08 Chev 2500 ext cab 4x4 with 127K km's on it and the guy is only asking $14,000 for it. It the plow brackets on it and the indash controls. I'm not really sure what to look for on a "well used plow truck". The ad says the truck is not mint, I coul dcare less about body damage or cosmetic things I just want a good workign truck, but the fact that it had a plow on it bugs me. If I am serious about it I'll be taking it to a shop to have them check it out, but I figured you guys might have some input.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



A well known mechanic near me told me that trucks that have plows on them long term and are driven on the highways with calcium chloride used on them are generally a mess with rust underneath. He claimed that the plow hanging in front of the vehicle created a vortex that drove the calcium mist right up under the vehicle and into the engine compartment.....rusting everything it landed on. My preference is to buy a truck without a plow and add one if you need it.


----------



## John D

I agree your better off looking elsewhere for a truck that never had a plow....between the corrosion and additional wear, the truck will not last as long as one that didn't plow.


----------



## TJ-Bill

I went and looked at the truck this AM.. I can see why it's cheap. It was a definite work truck, the bed was filled with paint, plaster, concrete stains. The inside is dirty holes in the dash for the wiring and controls for the plow, and the front Diff is leaking. My last truck came from a large heavy metal fabrication company and it looked like crap but it worked and never let me down. I might go see this guy next week and then take the truck to my mechanic to check it out. If the truck is in good working order then I could care less of the appearance of it. 

I'm not really worried about the rust factor I'm more worried about the engine, tranny, and diffs. everything ruts here it's a part of life, that's why we have yearly vehicle inspections!:bang:


----------



## Moss Man

Be patient, a good deal will come along if you scan ads long enough.


----------



## fffrosty72

Finally thought to take a pic before unloading! Not much in the pick-up that day but this is what I haul with. 09' chevy and 5x10 trailer.

View attachment 198339


----------



## Guido Salvage

DHIBBS75 said:


> The studebaker truck is it a diesel.... or what does the d stand for???


 





While Studebaker did start offering diesels mid way through the 1962 model year in trucks as small as 1 ton, this one has a 289 gas engine. I am not aware of any diesels in a Studebaker 4 wheel drive, the D was the designation for the 4 wheel drive series.

I also had this 1970 Dodge W-200 Power Wagon with a 413 and 4 barrel.






I am currently using this 1989 Dodge W-250 with a 360 and automatic. I do not have a picture with a load on it, but perhaps next week.


----------



## Highbeam

I love the looks of that 70 dodge. How cool to drive around a dinosaur.


----------



## Moss Man

Highbeam said:


> I love the looks of that 70 dodge. How cool to drive around a dinosaur.



I agree 100%


----------



## coog

My 1970 W300. I have a '68 to do the heavy lifting.View attachment 198376


----------



## Guido Salvage

coog said:


> My 1970 W300. I have a '68 to do the heavy lifting.








30 years ago I had a 1972 W-300 with a 9's pickup bed and a 12,000 Tulsa winch on the front. After i bought the truck it failed a state safety inspection because it had no shocks on the rear. Hell, it didn't even have any shock mounts. Got a half gallon of bourbon and made some up in an afternoon.

The truck was hard on tires, it ate up a pair of Coop Grip Spurs on the front in less than 6,000 miles.


----------



## moose5180

Built this out of a wrecked camper trailer.
Works great for what i do.View attachment 198383


----------



## coog

This one doesn't have them, either. I'm working on a back bumper, as it is now illegal.


----------



## Guido Salvage

coog said:


> This one doesn't have them, either. I'm working on a back bumper, as it is now illegal.



My 1970 W-300 was bought new by a gas pipeline company and used to haul a trailer with a tractor and bushhog to clear ROWs. The bumpers on it were fashioned out of channel iron (either 8" or 10", I don't remember). 

I also had this 1959 IH B-120 that I sold to the guy who had the 1970 Dodge on consignment at his used car lot.






You could probably do a bumper like this one.


----------



## coog

Weird. I had a 1959 A120 4x4. Heck of a truck. I think I can make a little bit better looking bumper for my cream-puff! It was a Oakland, CA firetruck.


----------



## ridgerunner97

Guido Salvage said:


> 30 years ago I had a 1972 W-300 with a 9's pickup bed and a 12,000 Tulsa winch on the front. After i bought the truck it failed a state safety inspection because it had no shocks on the rear. Hell, it didn't even have any shock mounts. Got a half gallon of bourbon and made some up in an afternoon.
> 
> The truck was hard on tires, it ate up a pair of Coop Grip Spurs on the front in less than 6,000 miles.


 
I just drooled all over my keyboard, I love those old Dodge's, its mopar or no car for me! (with the exception of old cornbinder's or Jeeps LOL)


----------



## coog

I guess we share the same sickness. The Scout across the street is my 17 year old son's.


----------



## ridgerunner97

I wheel a 97 Cherokee and a good friend of mine has the IH disease quite a bit worse than I do. He has a beautifully restored 73 Scout II with a hot rod 304 in it, a 72 Scout II 4spd with an identically built 304 in it that he plows snow with, and a 78 Traveller he wheels with a 345, 4spd, Dana 20 with twin sticks, and locked 44's front and rear runnin on 35's, thing goes like a tank, he also has a 72 IH 1 ton Dump and another Scout II waiting for some love, as well as enough parts and bodies to probably put together 3 more scouts at least... I saw that scout after I posted and was going to ask if it was yours haha, you have a lucky son!


----------



## Rio_Grande

Here are mine. 
The Ghel was 20k it is the Muel of the operation. I love that thing.
I also use my 300 king quad of 1997 vintage 1500 invested and a 100.00 plastic trailer.


----------



## Guido Salvage

*Another Binder*

I sold this 1971 1500 4x4 last year. Had a 345 and 5 speed and a roller at the back of the bed.


----------



## coog

That thing is a beast! I've never actually seen a 1500.
Our Scout has an Isuzu 4bd1t turbo-diesel with a NV 4500 5 speed. He get 35 mpg around town. I figured that since I'm buying the fuel, he'd have a diesel. It's faster than the 345 it replaced.


----------



## Buck#1

I miss my old 70 Dodge Power Wagon it was a great truck, cancer just got the best of it.


----------



## ridgerunner97

coog said:


> That thing is a beast! I've never actually seen a 1500.
> Our Scout has an Isuzu 4bd1t turbo-diesel with a NV 4500 5 speed. He get 35 mpg around town. I figured that since I'm buying the fuel, he'd have a diesel. It's faster than the 345 it replaced.



Good golly that would make me one sweeeeeet Daily Driver, especially drivin 30 miles a day to school, the ole cherokee only gets about 15mpg on a good day with the 4.56's, 33's and a profile like a barn door, not to mention all the extra steel I have hangin on it haha


----------



## Buck#1

View attachment 198455


Added this to Wood Whore Fleet last fall. 92 Ford 7.3 diesel auto trans, alittle rusty but runs good


----------



## russhd1997

My 1930 Modell AA ford doodlebug tractor and cordwood trailer. View attachment 199409


----------



## coog

wow! That thing is cool. Gives me faith in American ingenuity.


----------



## MNGuns

coog said:


> That thing is a beast! I've never actually seen a 1500.
> Our Scout has an Isuzu 4bd1t turbo-diesel with a NV 4500 5 speed. He get 35 mpg around town. I figured that since I'm buying the fuel, he'd have a diesel. It's faster than the 345 it replaced.


 
Got any pics of that Scout....?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## russhd1997

More wood hauler pics.

View attachment 199534
View attachment 199535
View attachment 199536


----------



## treevet

Guido Salvage said:


> I sold this 1971 1500 4x4 last year. Had a 345 and 5 speed and a roller at the back of the bed.


 
I had that truck in a one ton dually dump 4x4 with a plow I built a chip box on it that was late 60' I think. Sold it in mid 70's. It was a great truck. Wish I still had every truck I once owned in my life. Maybe I see them in the after life lol.


----------



## treevet

coog said:


> My 1970 W300. I have a '68 to do the heavy lifting.View attachment 198376


 
that truck is drop dead gorgeous. Handsome might be a better word....


----------



## coog

View attachment 199542


MNGuns said:


> Got any pics of that Scout....?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## coog

The "working" sister truck. 35k miles, 10k winch, 12 ft flatbedView attachment 199543


----------



## Evanrude

My poor ol '78 F150. She's a great truck actually. Got the straight six and 4-speed in it.


----------



## DIESELBOB

*wood hauler*

russhd1997 
Member Is the model AA the one with the worm drive rear end?



Join Date
Jul 2011
Location
Loudon NH
Posts
64
C


----------



## russhd1997

DIESELBOB said:


> russhd1997
> Member Is the model AA the one with the worm drive rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date
> Jul 2011
> Location
> Loudon NH
> Posts
> 64
> C



No it doesn't have the worm drive in it yet. I have a Ruxtell 4 speed worm drive out of a TT in my back yard to put into it some day though.


----------



## 1project2many

I love the Doodlebug. Will an old Toyota ever be as "neat" as vintage American iron?


----------



## stonykill

1project2many said:


> I love the Doodlebug. Will an old Toyota ever be as "neat" as vintage American iron?


 love the dump. My S10 flatbed needs to become a dump....


----------



## russhd1997

1project2many said:


> I love the Doodlebug. Will an old Toyota ever be as "neat" as vintage American iron?


 
Nice wood hauler you've got there. The dump body is a nice touch.


----------



## Gavman

Nice truck, I think toyotas are cool, have a Hilux crewcab myself, 2.8 turbo diesel, just love it...


----------



## Nuzzy

It dawned on me that I never added to this thread after acquiring my current wood hauler. 

Sold my 2nd gen Cummins dually last winter; couldn't justify the payment; still needed a truck though...


So I forked over some cash for this '82 Dodge 1 ton 2 wheel drive beauty! (yes the pictures were taken last January)












Complete with redneck homebrewed overload springs 







Wood shims holding in the radio 







And a fully functioning dump bed 









Not one gauge works, nor any body panel exist in a straight manner, and the passenger door likes to pop open at inopportune times, but the engine runs strong, it was one of the few I could find with a manual trans, and the dump bed will laugh as it muscles out a full load of green oak. It evens hauls our trash to the transfer station without complaining about the smell.


----------



## rottiman

Nuzzy said:


> It dawned on me that I never added to this thread after acquiring my current wood hauler.
> 
> Sold my 2nd gen Cummins dually last winter; couldn't justify the payment; still needed a truck though...
> 
> 
> So I forked over some cash for this '82 Dodge 1 ton 2 wheel drive beauty! (yes the pictures were taken last January)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with redneck homebrewed overload springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood shims holding in the radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a fully functioning dump bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gauge works, nor any body panel exist in a straight manner, and the passenger door likes to pop open at inopportune times, but the engine runs strong, it was one of the few I could find with a manual trans, and the dump bed will laugh as it muscles out a full load of green oak. It evens hauls our trash to the transfer station without complaining about the smell.



Nothing like a vintage truck with a personality, neat truck............................


----------



## Buck#1

sweet rig


----------



## Kingsley

russhd1997 

Nice doodlebug. Like a UTV from 1930? Looks like it gets the work done!

Marty


----------



## russhd1997

My 1977 GMC Sierra C35 wood hauler. 
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg247/russhd1997/downsized_1015111002.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg247/russhd1997/downsized_1015111001.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg247/russhd1997/downsized_1015111002a.jpg


----------



## rwoods

*Some "RED" wood haulers*

[video=youtube;l1gNPEVpmo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1gNPEVpmo4&feature=player_embedded[/video]
[video=youtube;sTaUy4RWO7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTaUy4RWO7E&feature=player_embedded[/video]

:msp_smile: Ron


----------



## treevet

rwoods said:


> [
> :msp_smile: Ron


 
wowzer.:kilt:


----------



## joecool85

Wow, that seems like a BAD idea crossing that much water with that much load!


----------



## ropensaddle

Nuzzy said:


> It dawned on me that I never added to this thread after acquiring my current wood hauler.
> 
> Sold my 2nd gen Cummins dually last winter; couldn't justify the payment; still needed a truck though...
> 
> 
> So I forked over some cash for this '82 Dodge 1 ton
> 
> 
> Complete with redneck homebrewed overload springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood shims holding in the radio
> 
> 
> 
> And a fully functioning dump bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gauge works, nor any body panel exist in a straight manner, and the passenger door likes to pop open at inopportune times, but the engine runs strong, it was one of the few I could find with a manual trans, and the dump bed will laugh as it muscles out a full load of green oak. It evens hauls our trash to the transfer station without complaining about the smell.


 
Say what they want, a one ton dump is handy. I'm getting air ride for the back on mine it has factory overloads too


----------



## riderup

Thought I would post a pic of my wood hauler, its a 03 F350 with a 7.3 powerstroke also has a 9 ft. EZ dumper insert. This is a load of wood I am dropping off to my dad. Other pic is of my girl Lyla, she goes everywhere with me. Wish I could figure out how to get all the wood I cut into water because she would haul it all for me. God I love that dog!!!!


----------



## Garmins dad

ropensaddle said:


> Say what they want, a one ton dump is handy. I'm getting air ride for the back on mine it has factory overloads too


 
you sir have a stunning truck.. :msp_w00t: amazing.. That's a great color and all..


----------



## ropensaddle

Garmins dad said:


> you sir have a stunning truck.. :msp_w00t: amazing.. That's a great color and all..


 
Thank you kindly I plan to adapt the granny 4 to a cummins if the 400 lays down but since it has 25k on rebuild prolly be a while lol!

It has the same name my silver 69 malibu had lol the silver ghost, it taint as fast as the malibu though lol


----------



## OH_Varmntr

My 01.5 HO Cummins with a 6-spd manual. 4.10's too. Things a beast and I love it! 21mpg can't be beat either!


----------



## bluestem

*Can't remember if I have posted in this thread...*

Here is what I use to get the wood home.
06' F-250 with a 14,000# equipment trailer.


----------



## little possum

Rope, go for the Cummins swap, I could use the 400!  Pretty sure my 390 block is cracked. Tired of messing with it, so just gonna try to find a runner to swap in there.


----------



## TJ-Bill

Need me some input.. I'm looking at getting a wood hauler/ work truck.. 

Right now I'm considering 2 - a 97' Chev and a 95 Ford. I don't know much about 1ton's..

Both have dumps, both are deisel. Chev has 280K km and the ford has 140,000


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

are either four wheel drive? comes in quite handy when needed. also is there a price difference?

i would search online (or where ever) and see if there is a difference in payload capacity. 

inquire about service records. inspect frames, brake and fuel lines, beds, floor boards, etc.

good luck and let us know what ya pick.

btw, the chevy is the one i would go with, but i'm a chevy guy! LOL


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

here's another consideration. tire size. the chevy looks like it has the 19.5" wheels and the ford may have 16" or so. generally speaking smaller tires are less expensive.

but still, you should go with the chevy!


----------



## ropensaddle

little possum said:


> Rope, go for the Cummins swap, I could use the 400!  Pretty sure my 390 block is cracked. Tired of messing with it, so just gonna try to find a runner to swap in there.


 
Honestly little possum I just seen your post but you would be better off finding a good 390 360, fe blocks rule. The thing about them is you must know how to set them up proper and pay close attention to details especially torquing the rocker assembly's as they are by the book or you will bend the shaft and it will never be right. If your block is broke find a good core and have it built by someone who understands FE blocks and you will have a screaming demon of a motor. They are persnickity but they are hard to beat done right I would recommend headers as the 360 390 manifolds suck but if you search the 390 is basically the same block as the bad boys of ford such as 428 scj or 427 hi riser and with a little junk yarding or a few grand in aluminum you can have a rocket motor


----------



## avason

rwoods said:


> [video=youtube;l1gNPEVpmo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1gNPEVpmo4&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> [video=youtube;sTaUy4RWO7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTaUy4RWO7E&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> :msp_smile: Ron


 
wow!


----------



## bonnieville

TJ-Bill said:


> Need me some input.. I'm looking at getting a wood hauler/ work truck..
> 
> Right now I'm considering 2 - a 97' Chev and a 95 Ford. I don't know much about 1ton's..
> 
> Both have dumps, both are deisel. Chev has 280K km and the ford has 140,000



This coming from a Ford guy. I think the Chevy is a better wood hauler. Removable side boards are very handy for easier side loading. I think the Ford might be a better truck though. The 7.3 Powerstroke is said to be one of the best light truck diesels made. I haven't heard anything spectacular about the GM diesel from that time. If I were you, I'd keep looking for a 4x4 truck.


----------



## TJ-Bill

I would love to get a 4x4 but most of them are out of my price range, especially if it has a dump. They're asking $3500 for the chev and $5000 for the Ford. Personally I like the Chev but the Ford has 1/2 the milage.

There's is a newer 2001 Ford F450 for sale locally but it has abit more mileage and I think it was used to haul garbage. There's also a 85 Dodge for $2900 I'm sure that would be great in the winter..


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

i have a buddy that has 310,000 on his '94 chevy. just sayin'. if that dodge is 4x4 and dumps i'd be very inclined to get it. personally i would want a reliable V-8, standard shift, 4x4, lock out hubs, and dump with a telescopic cylinder.


----------



## tbow388

*It's a beauty*

My super wood hauler. Even carries loads at night as you can see by the pic.

View attachment 205225


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Got to haul some wood this past weekend.


----------



## banshee67

sweet cummins! is it a manual? 

looks like you could use a hitch with a couple inches of drop on it


----------



## audible fart

banshee67 said:


> sweet cummins! is it a manual?
> 
> looks like you could use a hitch with a couple inches of drop on it


 
Yes, i remember he said it was indeed a manual. The only transmission worth owning in a pickup.


----------



## NDtreehugger

*1985 f150 4x4 with the V8 removed and the 300 inline 6 installed*

4speed new prosess transmission.
computer and stuff all cut out nothing but lights, temp, oil pressure, amp, speedo with a hot wire to the starter relay and points, simple as it gets.

This this will haul cord after cord after cord all day long


----------



## TRL WGN 1

*my old and my current hauler*

figured I would put mine on this thread as well

this is what I used to haul wood with but I sold my camper that I towed with it so I couldn't justify keeping it around just to haul firewood (had 3 other vehicles including the Jeep) so we sold it last month











already had the trailer as well so decided to put the Jeep to work (it was mostly just a play toy so it needed to earn its keep)
















I have the old truck box out of the Dodge that I am going to mount on the front of the trailer to haul the saws, then I can use the front rack for more wood 
I usually have to go less than 2 miles from woods to house, so the Jeep works great


----------



## hydro2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESELBOB

Is that a Fred Flintstone trailer behind the tractor? The wheels look like it.


----------



## hydro2

Yea. They never go flat. Ha ha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## OH_Varmntr

banshee67 said:


> sweet cummins! is it a manual?
> 
> looks like you could use a hitch with a couple inches of drop on it



Sorry for the delay. Like Caincow said, ya it's a manual. Not the whimpy NV4500 5-spd though. She's got the NV5600 6-spd behind a 245-horse Cummins. But that's only until next year when she will get worked over a bit. Gunna stud the head and turn her up a bit. Try to get ~500 horses and ~1200ft-lbs of torque out of her to pull sleds with. We got sled pulls all over here. 

Anywho, yea I need to get a drop hitch with atleast 4 inches of drop on it. I'd like to get one of the adjustable ones. 

Here's another load I cut/hauled this weekend! The truck is parked going uphill so it looks like she's slammed in the back but she's really not.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

81 3/4 ton heavy duty, stock 350 and 400 turbo tranny, new aluminum wheels and 2 new tires all for $1300


----------



## tbow388

*My latest wood hauler pic.*

I thought this one looked good.

View attachment 206080


----------



## John D

Here is my small wood hauler in action.I love this Jacobsen...hydraulic dump,2800 lb payload ...just wish it was 4wd

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John D

Here's my biggest wood hauler...taking down a monster oak that fell in last weeks freak october snowstorm that dropped almost a foot of snow. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBER

OH_Varmntr said:


> Sorry for the delay. Like Caincow said, ya it's a manual. Not the whimpy NV4500 5-spd though. She's got the NV5600 6-spd behind a 245-horse Cummins. But that's only until next year when she will get worked over a bit. Gunna stud the head and turn her up a bit. Try to get ~500 horses and ~1200ft-lbs of torque out of her to pull sleds with. We got sled pulls all over here.
> 
> Anywho, yea I need to get a drop hitch with atleast 4 inches of drop on it. I'd like to get one of the adjustable ones.
> 
> Here's another load I cut/hauled this weekend! The truck is parked going uphill so it looks like she's slammed in the back but she's really not.



Wow guess I didn't realize you Dodge boys had to soup up your trucks just to pull a little sled:msp_scared:




Heck I pull the sled and kids plenty with my Yamaha Grizzly and have no problem, but then again I have pulled trailers like what you have without any problem too!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Haha well I don't use those plastic sleds, we pull people on car hoods around here 

What year Grizzly do you have? I've got an 02 660 that's currently undergoing a rebuild. Had to give her some more power 

I'm assuming you know what kinda sled I'm talking about, but just in case you don't here's what I'm talking about.
Rock Hard Ram-Van Haisley - YouTube


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Sorry for the delay. Like Caincow said, ya it's a manual. Not the whimpy NV4500 5-spd though. She's got the NV5600 6-spd behind a 245-horse Cummins. But that's only until next year when she will get worked over a bit. Gunna stud the head and turn her up a bit. Try to get ~500 horses and ~1200ft-lbs of torque out of her to pull sleds with. We got sled pulls all over here.
> 
> Anywho, yea I need to get a drop hitch with atleast 4 inches of drop on it. I'd like to get one of the adjustable ones.
> 
> Here's another load I cut/hauled this weekend! The truck is parked going uphill so it looks like she's slammed in the back but she's really not.



be careful as i'm fairly certain neither of those tranny's are rated anywhere near 1200ft-lbs. maybe 600-700ft-lbs but i could be wrong.


----------



## WidowMaker

My last delivery for the year.
Gross wt==15440

wood on trk =3580 lbs
wood on trl = 3820 lbs

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...206169d1320708037-verns-ld-11-2-11-medium-jpg



About the time I think I've got this picture posting figured out....I don't,,,dammum this ridiculious...


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> be careful as i'm fairly certain neither of those tranny's are rated anywhere near 1200ft-lbs. maybe 600-700ft-lbs but i could be wrong.



Ratings don't mean squat. I know multiple trucks with manuals that are over the 500hp/1200tq mark I want to achieve. The weakest link in most manuals is the clutch. From there it's the input/output shafts. The 5-spds have some gear problems but the 6-spds are well built to begin with. They're definately NOT bulletproof though.

Nice truck there WidowMaker! It's in great shape it looks like!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Ratings don't mean squat. I know multiple trucks with manuals that are over the 500hp/1200tq mark I want to achieve. The weakest link in most manuals is the clutch. From there it's the input/output shafts. The 5-spds have some gear problems but the 6-spds are well built to begin with. They're definately NOT bulletproof though.
> 
> Nice truck there WidowMaker! It's in great shape it looks like!



but are those trucks putting all 1200+ft-lbs through the tranny like a pulling truck does regularly? or are they built to 1200+ft-lbs and are only street driven so the tranny never sees that much torque? if these tranny's can regularly handle this kind of torque why wouldn't the manufacturer advertise that? ya know what i mean, why would they rate them less than what they really are? seems to me they would sell more tranny's that way.


----------



## WidowMaker

OH_Varmntr said:


> Ratings don't mean squat. I know multiple trucks with manuals that are over the 500hp/1200tq mark I want to achieve. The weakest link in most manuals is the clutch. From there it's the input/output shafts. The 5-spds have some gear problems but the 6-spds are well built to begin with. They're definately NOT bulletproof though.
> 
> Nice truck there WidowMaker! It's in great shape it looks like!




===

Thanks Varmntr, its a 97 with 206,000 +/-, runs good, has good power, little smoky on cold start-up, get 14-15 miles mpg, loaded as pictured about 1/2 the time. Has an Edge EZ, tuner/chip or what ever its called. I've had it about 1 1/2 yrs, bought if for wooding so it don't get a bunch of miles put on it, does what I need/want it to do...


----------



## Dozer Man

*Is This Cheating ???*

How's this for a "wood hauler" ??? This might be considered cheating. Those 3 large red oaks, if I remember right, weighed 26,000 lbs. (just the wood). It was all our crawler/loader(with stacking/root rake) could do to get them on there. I just couldn't let those 3' and 4' red oaks go to waste. I hauled them in July, 2010. Gonna start sawing them up soon. The other pic shows the unloading of a more normal load. Wish I had more pics like these to show off. We haul anywhere from 2 to 8 loads a year back to the shop where they sit till I get to them for process. Depends on the number of clearing jobs we take on as to how much wood for the year. I'll get a pick of my other wood hauler (pickup truck) as soon as I get my side boards done. It should look cool when I get it done.


----------



## tbow388

*Excellent Wood Hauler*

My wood hauler is riding in the trailer. He hauls wood good!!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> but are those trucks putting all 1200+ft-lbs through the tranny like a pulling truck does regularly? or are they built to 1200+ft-lbs and are only street driven so the tranny never sees that much torque? if these tranny's can regularly handle this kind of torque why wouldn't the manufacturer advertise that? ya know what i mean, why would they rate them less than what they really are? seems to me they would sell more tranny's that way.



One of them, I know for sure, gets all the power through the trans all the time. He's not easy on his stuff lol he hauls gravity wagons and runs it hard. Had 53,000# on the scales one day. All that trans has had is a clutch. 

He's also got a twin turbo Cummins with an auto that's in the range of 750+hp. 

I know what you mean, if they could rate them higher they would, and they _could_. BUT if they rate them too high and people throw that much power at them constantly, then they're going to get a bad rap for not withstanding what they're "rated" for. I mean heck, I could rate it for 1200ft-lbs of torque, but for how long? It'd be interesting to see what their conditions are for their ratings.


----------



## tbow388

*Modded Hauler*

I did a few modifications to my wood hauler. I wanted to be able to get in and out of the woods pretty quick.


----------



## little possum

With that much smoke, Id say you are probably outta fuel before you get outta the shed 


Nice job


----------



## ropensaddle

NDtreehugger said:


> 4speed new prosess transmission.
> computer and stuff all cut out nothing but lights, temp, oil pressure, amp, speedo with a hot wire to the starter relay and points, simple as it gets.
> 
> This this will haul cord after cord after cord all day long



300 six banger is close if not the most dependable motor in American iron not as much power as the 390 v 8 but definitely a contender in durability.


----------



## woodywood

*wood wagon*

View attachment 206320


----------



## Whitespider

woodywood said:


>


Hey! I've used one of those!


----------



## tbow388

woodywood said:


> View attachment 206320



Now that's a tough way to haul wood!!


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Hey! I've used one of those!



So did I when I was a kid 

Move wood from garage into far end of basement about a month ahead.

Move a week supply each week to near the woodstove.

Burned three-four cords/year.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

OH_Varmntr said:


> It'd be interesting to see what their conditions are for their ratings.



i'm pretty sure tranny's are tested to their breaking point then rated a certain percentage under that. it's kinda like engines and axles. if an engine puts out 300hp it's rated at 300hp. they don't make 550hp then get rated at 300hp right? however that did happen in the early 70's. and an axle isn't tested to handle 12,000lbs then get rated at 5500lbs. see where i'm goin' with this? please don't take offense as i don't mean to be offensive at all, but i don't want to let someone think you can regularly and safely put 1200ft/lbs to a tranny rated for 600ft/lbs. though it will handle it, for a while.


----------



## John D

The Dodge 5 and 6 speeds easily handle double there torque rating everyday with a little common sense.The 5 speeds had a weak 5th gear nut setup.people who tow real heavy and those who lug there engines had the most issues with 5th gear.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

John D said:


> The Dodge 5 and 6 speeds easily handle double there torque rating everyday with a little common sense.



i'm sorry but i'm gonna need something to back this statement up. in what real world situation could you possibly run 1200ft/lbs of force through any tranny in a pick-up? yes you can build a motor making 2000ft/lbs of torque and pull 20,000lbs or burn the tires off, but that does not mean 2000ft/lbs (or 1200ft/lbs in this case) of torsional force are being applied to the tranny. do you guys realize in essence what you're saying is you can lock the output shaft and apply 1200ft/lbs to the input shaft and not break anything? all while very learned and well paid engineers say you can't because it wasn't designed to? this isn't a ford vs chevy debate, this is math and engineering where a given material can withstand a certain force before it breaks.


----------



## EXCALIBER

John D said:


> The Dodge 5 and 6 speeds easily handle double there torque rating everyday with a little common sense.The 5 speeds had a weak 5th gear nut setup.people who tow real heavy and those who lug there engines had the most issues with 5th gear.



I believe what you are saying is as long as you are careful and never jump on the throttle, thus babying it, never full throttling it you can run a reliable truck with that much torque. I would agree, however what is the point of having the power and not being able to use it??? 

The bottom line is this, the more power you put to a tranny, and the harder and heavier you pull with it, the sooner it will wear out or break. You could put a one ton truck tranny is a vw and it and the clutch would never wear out. Now put the same tranny back in a one ton truck and pull hard in the mountains or off road with it pulling 30,000 plus pounds and see how long it will last. 

My other thought is if you just want a play toy and not a real work truck this would be fine. Soup it up all you want. However the more anything is hot rodded the less reliable it becomes. Then there is the real world aspect of you cannot use 1200 ft/lbs of torque on a regular pickup, you lack the traction to put it to the ground, once again making all that power useless. Just depends on if you want a toy or a truck. Either is fine, as I have had both, but you cannot have both in the same pickup. Reliable hard working truck, or high powered short lived useless toy. A work truck does day in and day out what needs doing. A toy's only use is to put a smile on your face. You could also go middle of the road and it would do neither very well.


----------



## John D

A modded Dodge Cummins is a very reliable truck as long as turbo boost is kept within the limits of the headgasket......Make no mistake people use these trucks and use them hard...towing loads with ease that most trucks struggle with, no one mods them and then never uses the additional power... Jumping on the throttle on a modded cummins doesn't do much exc smoke for a few seconds ...shock loading really isn't an issue,even deliberately sidestepping the clutch at max rpms.. there isn't enough fuel and boost to do much until the loads on it a second..then the power will build....and the full torque isn't available in the first few gears anyway unless you have a monster trailer ...the truck alone just can't place enough of a load on the cummins to make it build full power until your up to speed .
FYI my modded Dodge Cummins has an auto trans, I've personally modded it and my truck has made over 600hp at the ground and between 1100-1500 ft lbs at the rear tires...since 2004.....its been stone reliable and I plow and tow...I even drag raced sled pulled for 3 years on and off.....so don't say it can't be done..it's being done everywhere all the time....btw the torque rating on my auto is 420ft lbs....the stock max torque it had from Dodge.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatscooking

*Mine*

View attachment 206413


----------



## OH_Varmntr

John D said:


> A modded Dodge Cummins is a very reliable truck as long as turbo boost is kept within the limits of the headgasket......Make no mistake people use these trucks and use them hard...towing loads with ease that most trucks struggle with, no one mods them and then never uses the additional power... Jumping on the throttle on a modded cummins doesn't do much exc smoke for a few seconds ...shock loading really isn't an issue,even deliberately sidestepping the clutch at max rpms.. there isn't enough fuel and boost to do much until the loads on it a second..then the power will build....and the full torque isn't available in the first few gears anyway unless you have a monster trailer ...the truck alone just can't place enough of a load on the cummins to make it build full power until your up to speed .
> FYI my modded Dodge Cummins has an auto trans, I've personally modded it and my truck has made over 600hp at the ground and between 1100-1500 ft lbs at the rear tires...since 2004.....its been stone reliable and I plow and tow...I even drag raced sled pulled for 3 years on and off.....so don't say it can't be done..it's being done everywhere all the time....btw the torque rating on my auto is 420ft lbs....the stock max torque it had from Dodge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk




Exactly, there are litterally TONS of Cummins trucks on the road with 6-700HP/1200-1500ft-lbs of torque that are DAILY DRIVERS. Like I stated before, a friend of mines truck (the automatic with twin turbos), is his daily driver. He beats the dog crap out of that truck. 

YET, he doesn't hesitate to hop in and take it across 2 states to pick up new implements. Now that should say something right there about reliability, doesn't it? 

Depending upon what generation Cummins (engine configuration), they are dead nuts reliable. Mine, for instance, is the 5.9L with the VP44 injection pump. Common knowledge the VP44s live short lives when the stock lift pumps go out. Also, they were designed for 500ppm sulfur diesel fuels, not this ULSD 15ppm crap, so I run 2-stroke oil to raise the lubrication point of the ULSD fuel to keep the VP44 lubed up. Run them low on pressure, they die a quick death. Once that problem is taken care of, it's smooth sailing from there to make as much power as your wallet allows.

There's a reason that Cummins-powered Dodge trucks are known to go well over 1 million miles WITHOUT being rebuilt. They CAN handle it.

Try that with a Powerstroke or a Duramax...lol


----------



## TRL WGN 1

whatscooking said:


> View attachment 206413



that thing looks good loaded down

I had a Polaris Ranger XP.
It was fun to haul with and quite handy, but it wouldn't handle a load like that RTV

it would still haul quite a bit though
definitely had to run the rear diff unlocked because if you loaded it like this (this load was all oak) with the rear locked, you couldn't steer worth a darn LOL


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Exactly, there are litterally TONS of Cummins trucks on the road with 6-700HP/1200-1500ft-lbs of torque that are DAILY DRIVERS. Like I stated before, a friend of mines truck (the automatic with twin turbos), is his daily driver. He beats the dog crap out of that truck.
> 
> YET, he doesn't hesitate to hop in and take it across 2 states to pick up new implements. Now that should say something right there about reliability, doesn't it?
> 
> Depending upon what generation Cummins (engine configuration), they are dead nuts reliable. Mine, for instance, is the 5.9L with the VP44 injection pump. Common knowledge the VP44s live short lives when the stock lift pumps go out. Also, they were designed for 500ppm sulfur diesel fuels, not this ULSD 15ppm crap, so I run 2-stroke oil to raise the lubrication point of the ULSD fuel to keep the VP44 lubed up. Run them low on pressure, they die a quick death. Once that problem is taken care of, it's smooth sailing from there to make as much power as your wallet allows.
> 
> There's a reason that Cummins-powered Dodge trucks are known to go well over 1 million miles WITHOUT being rebuilt. They CAN handle it.
> 
> Try that with a Powerstroke or a Duramax...lol



first, how did we go from what a tranny can reliably handle to what a cummins can reliably make? second, nobody has said you can't have 1200ft/lbs and run the truck on the street or in the field because neither produce conditions where the tranny actually sees the 1200ft/lbs of force.



John D said:


> A modded Dodge Cummins is a very reliable truck as long as turbo boost is kept within the limits of the headgasket......Make no mistake people use these trucks and use them hard...towing loads with ease that most trucks struggle with, no one mods them and then never uses the additional power... Jumping on the throttle on a modded cummins doesn't do much exc smoke for a few seconds ...shock loading really isn't an issue,even deliberately sidestepping the clutch at max rpms.. there isn't enough fuel and boost to do much until the loads on it a second..then the power will build....and the full torque isn't available in the first few gears anyway unless you have a monster trailer ...the truck alone just can't place enough of a load on the cummins to make it build full power until your up to speed .
> FYI my modded Dodge Cummins has an auto trans, I've personally modded it and my truck has made over 600hp at the ground and between 1100-1500 ft lbs at the rear tires...since 2004.....its been stone reliable and I plow and tow...I even drag raced sled pulled for 3 years on and off.....so don't say it can't be done..it's being done everywhere all the time....btw the torque rating on my auto is 420ft lbs....the stock max torque it had from Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



i don't know much about deisel's but i'm not sure i agree that a given engine won't make it's most torque unless it is properly loaded to do so. and again just because my 350 make 900hp and 700ft/lbs doesn't mean i'm using it all every time i leave a red light.


----------



## EXCALIBER

John D said:


> A modded Dodge Cummins is a very reliable truck as long as turbo boost is kept within the limits of the headgasket......Make no mistake people use these trucks and use them hard...towing loads with ease that most trucks struggle with, no one mods them and then never uses the additional power... Jumping on the throttle on a modded cummins doesn't do much exc smoke for a few seconds ...shock loading really isn't an issue,even deliberately sidestepping the clutch at max rpms.. there isn't enough fuel and boost to do much until the loads on it a second..then the power will build....and the full torque isn't available in the first few gears anyway unless you have a monster trailer ...the truck alone just can't place enough of a load on the cummins to make it build full power until your up to speed .
> FYI my modded Dodge Cummins has an auto trans, I've personally modded it and my truck has made over 600hp at the ground and between 1100-1500 ft lbs at the rear tires...since 2004.....its been stone reliable and I plow and tow...I even drag raced sled pulled for 3 years on and off.....so don't say it can't be done..it's being done everywhere all the time....btw the torque rating on my auto is 420ft lbs....the stock max torque it had from Dodge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



Not sure what load you are towing that other trucks are struggling with?? You would have to be way outside the legal limit to have a duramax struggle with a load. My last load using dad's duramax was outside the legal limit and it didn't have the slightest trouble towing at interstate speeds. I had a GVW of 46,020 lbs with 31,020 lbs on the trailer in concrete railroad ties. Even the allison kept it at the speed set at 6% downgrades without using the brakes at all. This is with over 200K of pulling heavy trailers, it doesn't move unless hooked to something. 

Guess I don't understand what you are saying about full torque not being reached in first couple of gears, and the trailer dictating how much torque the engine builds??? So if I hook the truck to my wheelbarrow it won't build hardly any torque, but if I pull a fully loaded 80,000 lbs semi it will produce more torque?? Seems to me torque is based on the amount of usable fuel and boost given to an engine not how much it tows. 

The bottom line is this, that much power is great for pleasing crowds, throwing smoke in the air, wasting fuel, and burning off $250 tires, it is however useless in a pickup. You cannot put the power to the ground. Any real world towing or uses, you would only be using a fraction of the hp/torque you would be making. So basically you spent all that money souping the truck up, only to be able to use slightly above what a stock truck has for hp/torque. Any professional driver will tell you making hp/torque is the easy part, but putting it to use on the ground is the hard part. Lets just say you did put the power to the ground, that much power would rip apart any pickup out their. That is why you got away with sled racing, your tires were spinning the whole time thus dumping the amount of torque that the drive line had, putting way less pressure on the system. Plus, with sled pulling, the sled starts light, then as you go it gets heavier. Instead of using actual pulling power like you would in the real world you are using momentum to pull the sled. Every other load in the real world is hardest to pull once it is stopped, and gets easier to a certain extent after the set speed is reached, at which point you are only maintaining the speed. Try taking off after pulling a sled with the weight on the truck starting heavy, you wont even move the sled and will be spinning out like crazy. Better yet pull the sled like you would in real life, something that heavy you would put your truck in 4 low first gear and see how far you can pull the sled using actual power instead of momentum. Like I said choose what you are going to do with your truck, makes no matter to me. There is a price to pay, for everything you want, you have to give something up. 

I use my HEAVY half ton Chevrolet to pull/haul loads that regular 1 ton trucks only dream about. My engine only makes just over 120hp and I have a hard time depending on conditions putting the power to the ground. 

Bottom line anything can be done, but just because it can be done does not necessary mean you should. Cummins is a good engine sure, but no matter what is is, the harder you use anything the shorter lifespan it has, period.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> first, how did we go from what a tranny can reliably handle to what a cummins can reliably make? second, nobody has said you can't have 1200ft/lbs and run the truck on the street or in the field because neither produce conditions where the tranny actually sees the 1200ft/lbs of force.
> 
> i don't know much about deisel's but i'm not sure i agree that a given engine won't make it's most torque unless it is properly loaded to do so. and again just because my 350 make 900hp and 700ft/lbs doesn't mean i'm using it all every time i leave a red light.



My bad, I got a little excited there! :hmm3grin2orange:

Actually yes, both conditions often create circumstances where the truck can see maximum torque. Let me explain in a little more detail since you stated you don't know much about diesel's. A diesel engine can, and will, run just fine without spooling the turbo. Does it create as much power without any boost? Heck no it doesn't. Now throw your foot to the floor and build some boost, and up goes you're power output because it's being loaded more. More load = more fuel and more fuel equates to more boost as exhaust gas temps steadily get higher. Hotter exhaust gasses spin the turbo faster which in turn leads to more boost. So yes, the more load a turbo-diesel engine sees, the more power it will make. 

That's the reason I see zero boost on my guages when I'm unloaded and lightfooting it, and I can see the wastegate regulate boost to 20psi when I'm pulling an 8k load. My engine will NOT make 505ft-lbs of torque at 1/4 throttle and 0psi boost. It has to be boosted (loaded) to see that. 

When you see a truck on a dyno, it will not make it's max power, or anything close to it, if the dyno rollers are freespinning. That's how dyno's work. They apply a load to the drive wheels of a vehicle for that very reason.



EXCALIBER said:


> Guess I don't understand what you are saying about full torque not being reached in first couple of gears, and the trailer dictating how much torque the engine builds??? So if I hook the truck to my wheelbarrow it won't build hardly any torque, but if I pull a fully loaded 80,000 lbs semi it will produce more torque?? Seems to me torque is based on the amount of usable fuel and boost given to an engine not how much it tows.



You nailed it. As I said above, a turbo-diesel engine will make more power as load increases because as load increases, fuel delivery (and consumption) goes up, as does boost. That's one way more power is made in diesels. Add a boost-fooling programmer that fools the computer into thinking the engine is making more boost than it really is and what does it do? It dumps more fuel into the engine. More fuel = more boost, and yadda yadda yadda. 

The engine most likely won't see full torque in the first couple of gears because the torque multiplication between the crank and wheels is so great due to the gear ratios not only in the transmission itself, whether it be an automatic or manual, but also in the rear end. When torque multiplication is highest, which just happens to be in low gears, the engine doesn't have to work as hard. That creates a situation where the engine isn't loaded as much, and you can probably finish my sentance by reading what I posted above in regards to chopperfreaks comment. 

Once the transmission is shifted into a direct drive (closest to 1:1 overall ratio) or even into overdrive (less than 1:1) it has to work harder, and will make more useable power. Again, on a dyno, the pulls are made in whichever gear is closest to that 1:1 because anything more, or less will fudge the numbers because the torque multiplication starts becoming a factor. If there isn't an available 1:1 gear ratio, then whatever is closest is used and the dyno is adjusted for the difference. I ran a dyno for 2 years and I can easily give a Ford Pinto 500hp by fudging the numbers a little. Okay, alot. 

Now, I'm not saying you can't load the motor up in low gears, it's just harder because you have that torque multiplication helping you get everything rolling.

I'm definately NOT an expert in this. But we could chat the topic up for hours and hours.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

EXCALIBER said:


> You cannot put the power to the ground. Any real world towing or uses, you would only be using a fraction of the hp/torque you would be making. So basically you spent all that money souping the truck up, only to be able to use slightly above what a stock truck has for hp/torque. Any professional driver will tell you making hp/torque is the easy part, but putting it to use on the ground is the hard part. Lets just say you did put the power to the ground, that much power would rip apart any pickup out their. That is why you got away with sled racing, your tires were spinning the whole time thus dumping the amount of torque that the drive line had, putting way less pressure on the system. Plus, with sled pulling, the sled starts light, then as you go it gets heavier. Instead of using actual pulling power like you would in the real world you are using momentum to pull the sled. Every other load in the real world is hardest to pull once it is stopped, and gets easier to a certain extent after the set speed is reached, at which point you are only maintaining the speed. Try taking off after pulling a sled with the weight on the truck starting heavy, you wont even move the sled and will be spinning out like crazy. Better yet pull the sled like you would in real life, something that heavy you would put your truck in 4 low first gear and see how far you can pull the sled using actual power instead of momentum. Like I said choose what you are going to do with your truck, makes no matter to me. There is a price to pay, for everything you want, you have to give something up.
> 
> I use my HEAVY half ton Chevrolet to pull/haul loads that regular 1 ton trucks only dream about. My engine only makes just over 120hp and I have a hard time depending on conditions putting the power to the ground.
> 
> Bottom line anything can be done, but just because it can be done does not necessary mean you should. Cummins is a good engine sure, but no matter what is is, the harder you use anything the shorter lifespan it has, period.




If you could only "be able to use slightly above what a stock truck has for hp/torque" then why are guys putting 1200HP/2100ft-lbs of torque through these trucks? A dyno measures what is literally put to the ground through the tires. It is a LITERAL measurement power to the ground. I know we kinda got off the whole "stock rated tranny" thing here lol but it's an interesting debate.

Also, you can't forget that a sled is dead weight once the weight reaches the front (actually way before that). It has no wheels to help. That's a HUGE difference. Put 10k lbs on a trailer with wheels and sure, you're 1/2 ton Chebby could pull it. Slam that trailer into the dirt with no tires and see what happens. 

Heck if you're 1/2 ton Chebby can pull loads a 1 ton can "only dream about" then you ought to enter that pig in a local sled pulling competition and see what happens. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Also, you can't forget that a sled is dead weight once the weight reaches the front (actually way before that). It has no wheels to help. That's a HUGE difference. Put 10k lbs on a trailer with wheels and sure, you're 1/2 ton Chebby could pull it. Slam that trailer into the dirt with no tires and see what happens.



i don't think any truck deisel or not could do anything with that. but on a sled, once it's moving...


----------



## EXCALIBER

OH_Varmntr said:


> If you could only "be able to use slightly above what a stock truck has for hp/torque" then why are guys putting 1200HP/2100ft-lbs of torque through these trucks? A dyno measures what is literally put to the ground through the tires. It is a LITERAL measurement power to the ground. I know we kinda got off the whole "stock rated tranny" thing here lol but it's an interesting debate.
> 
> Also, you can't forget that a sled is dead weight once the weight reaches the front (actually way before that). It has no wheels to help. That's a HUGE difference. Put 10k lbs on a trailer with wheels and sure, you're 1/2 ton Chebby could pull it. Slam that trailer into the dirt with no tires and see what happens.
> 
> Heck if you're 1/2 ton Chebby can pull loads a 1 ton can "only dream about" then you ought to enter that pig in a local sled pulling competition and see what happens. :msp_thumbup:



Ok the reason for the extra hp/torque is these trucks lack the go-nads to just pull the sled like you would in real life. I don't care what brand you drive. The extra hp/torque is not being fully used (being fully put to the ground) hence the wheels spinning dirt everywhere. A pickup is not heavy enough to put full power down. You are not getting full hook up to the ground. Instead they use momentum to pull the sled once it gets heavy. Using diesels they also have to keep their rpms up, their turbo spooling, and thus need more hp/torque to do so because a load is being placed on the truck as they go, hence why their tires spin the whole time. This works great for pulling a sled but is useless is day to day life. For example when pulling a tree out to where you can cut it, does the tree weigh less at at the start then put on weight as you go faster? Nope. Do you really spin all four wheels leaving huge trenches whenever you pull a tree? Nope. Why because you use granny low 4wd like everyone else.

Now, actually, a dyno measures how much potential power you theoretically have, not how much power you are putting to the ground. If you put 1200 ft/lbs of power to the ground something would break period. Means no tires spinning a full 1200 ft/lbs being fully delivered to the ground. Can you say boom!:msp_thumbup:

Now you are right a 10k trailer is easier to pull with wheels on it, and harder to pull without them. I would prefer not to tow a trailer and just load the 10K in my truck bed. Now like I said I am not picking on dodge and mean no disrespect, just saying what really happens outside in the real world. 

That being said I will offer this up to you. Three real world challenges
1.) Take and load as much wood as your dodge can hold in back, probably would suggest using a stock rack or side boards. 

Now drive your dodge in back of my HEAVY half ton and I will drive you around the block and maybe do some off roading. 

After we unload your dodge I will drive my HEAVY half ton in back of your pickup, and well that would be the end of the dodge. 

2.)A pull off. Put some weight in back of your dodge and we will back up together and play tug of war, first gear granny vs first gear granny like you would in the real world. 

3.)Pulling dead weight. Like you said have a 10k trailer without wheels and we will see who can pull it the furthest. 

WARNING; Now keep in mind I would easily win all three of these real world tests, and we would be doing it for pinks. Meaning I would have a dodge I would have to park out on the street and try to sell:biggrin:

Oh and I did enter it into a local sled pull but I am not allowed to pull against the dodge boys, or Fords, or other Chevy's for that matter. I did it just to see what it would pull although they disqualified me shortly after I picked the sled up off the ground about a foot, and then the sled operator put the brakes on the trailer which weighs I believe 35K. I wanted to pull it the rest of the way don't know why he stopped me? I was in a class all by myself. After all the stock motor, trans, and transfer case weigh as much as you whole dodge does Like I said not doing Chevy vs dodge vs ford just saying real world, I could put a top fuel dragster engine in my Chevy Cavalier and drive it to work, but could never use all the power, if I did something would go up in smoke.

Oh I forgot I have a video of it pulling, if you really need me to put it up I will.


----------



## zogger

*Well, I don't need it...*



EXCALIBER said:


> Ok the reason for the extra hp/torque is these trucks lack the go-nads to just pull the sled like you would in real life. I don't care what brand you drive. The extra hp/torque is not being fully used (being fully put to the ground) hence the wheels spinning dirt everywhere. A pickup is not heavy enough to put full power down. You are not getting full hook up to the ground. Instead they use momentum to pull the sled once it gets heavy. Using diesels they also have to keep their rpms up, their turbo spooling, and thus need more hp/torque to do so because a load is being placed on the truck as they go, hence why their tires spin the whole time. This works great for pulling a sled but is useless is day to day life. For example when pulling a tree out to where you can cut it, does the tree weigh less at at the start then put on weight as you go faster? Nope. Do you really spin all four wheels leaving huge trenches whenever you pull a tree? Nope. Why because you use granny low 4wd like everyone else.
> 
> Now, actually, a dyno measures how much potential power you theoretically have, not how much power you are putting to the ground. If you put 1200 ft/lbs of power to the ground something would break period. Means no tires spinning a full 1200 ft/lbs being fully delivered to the ground. Can you say boom!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Now you are right a 10k trailer is easier to pull with wheels on it, and harder to pull without them. I would prefer not to tow a trailer and just load the 10K in my truck bed. Now like I said I am not picking on dodge and mean no disrespect, just saying what really happens outside in the real world.
> 
> That being said I will offer this up to you. Three real world challenges
> 1.) Take and load as much wood as your dodge can hold in back, probably would suggest using a stock rack or side boards.
> 
> Now drive your dodge in back of my HEAVY half ton and I will drive you around the block and maybe do some off roading.
> 
> After we unload your dodge I will drive my HEAVY half ton in back of your pickup, and well that would be the end of the dodge.
> 
> 2.)A pull off. Put some weight in back of your dodge and we will back up together and play tug of war, first gear granny vs first gear granny like you would in the real world.
> 
> 3.)Pulling dead weight. Like you said have a 10k trailer without wheels and we will see who can pull it the furthest.
> 
> WARNING; Now keep in mind I would easily win all three of these real world tests, and we would be doing it for pinks. Meaning I would have a dodge I would have to park out on the street and try to sell:biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I did enter it into a local sled pull but I am not allowed to pull against the dodge boys, or Fords, or other Chevy's for that matter. I did it just to see what it would pull although they disqualified me shortly after I picked the sled up off the ground about a foot, and then the sled operator put the brakes on the trailer which weighs I believe 35K. I wanted to pull it the rest of the way don't know why he stopped me? I was in a class all by myself. After all the stock motor, trans, and transfer case weigh as much as you whole dodge does Like I said not doing Chevy vs dodge vs ford just saying real world, I could put a top fuel dragster engine in my Chevy Cavalier and drive it to work, but could never use all the power, if I did something would go up in smoke.
> 
> Oh I forgot I have a video of it pulling, if you really need me to put it up I will.



....but I would sure like to see a vid of your truck!

I've been looking and just can't find a decent affordable for me deal on a deuce, so I guess what I have is what I will work with. It is starting out as a half ton chevy, we'll see later on how it evolves.


----------



## EXCALIBER

*Ok zogger Here It Is!*

Sorry my camera man was not very good, and to boot he is part of the Kodak familey LOL. Now watch it pull the sled plum off the ground then he hit he brakes.
[video=youtube;YpRRTwyK_fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpRRTwyK_fw[/video]
Two feet of Mud??? Sure why not! Oh and I did get invited back to the mud bog to pull stuck vehicles out next year! Yeah free bogging
[video=youtube;KBGwpdjRTJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGwpdjRTJo[/video]


----------



## banshee67

they claim this thing can haul 5 full cords at a time?
is this thing even legal ?
must take a few hours to stack it all on there


----------



## bonnieville

I saw this guy in New York City.


----------



## stonykill

I'm so happy the great pics are back and the great Dodge debate is over


----------



## XTROOPER

*Kubota RTV 1100*

I use this plus a 10 foot small trailer. 

XTROOPER


----------



## whatscooking

*From the rear*

View attachment 206462


----------



## EXCALIBER

stonykill said:


> I'm so happy the great pics are back and the great Dodge debate is over



Except you didn't post a wood hualing pic? Lol


----------



## zogger

EXCALIBER said:


> Sorry my camera man was not very good, and to boot he is part of the Kodak familey LOL. Now watch it pull the sled plum off the ground then he hit he brakes.
> 
> Two feet of Mud??? Sure why not! Oh and I did get invited back to the mud bog to pull stuck vehicles out next year! Yeah free bogging



---way cool! Cool vids man! Mud truck, with nads! Two feet deep, we got that covered! hehehehe

That's why I want one..but then I'd have to fix all the ruts all over...hmmm..decisions decisions..hmmm..I still want one! hahahaha

not one of them, but I have a real life mud truck story. Not mine, what saved my @$$ets...

Out hog hunting mid georgia in my 2wd shortbed little silverado I had one time. Was hunting in a wildlife management area. Now I *know* this ain't no mud truck, so I am being careful,but the roads are not familiar to me (jeep roads). Go over the crest of this hill, the surface was hard but underneath was pure hip deep mud! Broke through, slid to the bottom of the hill and oozed deep into the swamp. I slid down that hill like sledding on snow..just a little slower..gooosh! gurgle gurgle gurgle..slimed. Climb out the window deep, that nasty. Wading in mud, with a handy creek right there..just lovely...just about exactly hip deep on me there...

This is the mother of all "stucks" I have ever seen or been in, with a regular truck or car. I goofed around a little with all my ropes and tow straps and a comealong trying to get branches under the wheels, etc..man, that was a waste of time, gave up quick. So I am like miles from anyplace. Pre cellphone days for me..

I pack up my gear, took the barrel off my 12 bore, packed that as well, all goes into a pack. I like hung a t shirt over the barrel and tucked it in. I hikes out. I am totally slimed with mud, head to foot by now. Finally get close to the entrance and someone gives me a ride to the ranger station, I get there, tell them my predicament and approx where I am stuck. MUCH laughing and "good lucks" all around.

Great...mumble. Back out to the road, hitch to nearest town,(I am riding in the backs of pickups only to do this) get a greydog bus ride home (today arrested for homerland security violations proly packing all that stuff and looking weird...). Get GF to drive me back in that area the next day and NO ONE could get down there and pull me out. I tried every tow service I could find locally. They didn't even want to bother to go look.

Go home. Go back the next day, this is day 3 now, finally get some local bubbas with their 4wds to come out. We get THREE trucks chained together on the top of the hill, get enough combo big ropes, straps, chains, cables, down to my truck and ..nada. 12 wheels on some decent rigs just spinning.

Go home. freaking out now, thinking I may have to dissemble the thing, hire a helicopter, something.... drive back down again, start looking for big pieces of equipment, I am gonna try to hire someone with something can get down there. No luck, even guys with crawlers don't want to do it. I mean, I am offering good cash money for this, too. Driving by a chevy garage, something told me to swing in and poke around. Go to the back,l see the mechanics, say "hey, anyone around here got a BIG &^%$%^ MUD truck, might want to make some cash"?? They all look at each other, "ya, guy used to work here, got the dang biggest mud truck you ever seen". 

Sose I get directions and find this garage (he is independent now, mostly builds custom vettes and so on) and there sits Grandfather of Bigfoot! Except it was a chevy... I mean a dang whopper, need a ladder to get in the thing. I am not kidding. Guy says he built if for swamp coon hunting, and just because he could. He said he gets away with driving it on the road local because the cops know they can ask him for favors once in awhile..otherwise, definitely not "street legal". 

I 'splain what is up, he goes like "let's go"!! He's all enthused....we get there, he looks down "piece of cake". He drives down like he's on the highway, chains me up, and this big freekin NOISE happens and he ACCELERATES dragging me up hill, rooster tails of huge chunks and slime balls of the baddest meanest reddest georgia clay mud you ever seen flying out all over heck. UPHILL. A STEEP hill. Accelerating. Like nothing. Windshield and everything else gets buried in mud, I am in my truck play acting at steering staring at like six inches deep so far mud encrusted windshield (looking at it later and cleaning it off)....

Get to the top, I have one ton plus gobs of mud embedded in and on my truck. Try to give the guy a wad of cash, he wouldn't hear of it, just said , loosely paraphrased "return the favor to someone else one day when you can, besides, this stuff is fun"! We're all like laughing and whooping and staring at this sorta truck shaped gob of mud....so I get to scraping off some of it....

I was dropping fifty lb chunks of mud all the way home, then dropped like 20 bucks in quarters at the car wash blasting that stuff off, just to get to the point I could drive it to work the next day.... sorry no pics of that adventure, but in retrospect it was fun. Well, once it was out....no hogs..never been back either, last time I went hog hunting. 

Your truck could have done it, too...I think..maybe.... But that pickup, man.....I see a lot of mud trucks around this state, but that one was amazing. He told me he had not got stuck in it, no matter where he took it.


----------



## stonykill

EXCALIBER said:


> Except you didn't post a wood hualing pic? Lol



I have pics on many pages of this thread. I guess you missed all of them


----------



## myzamboni

banshee67 said:


> they claim this thing can haul 5 full cords at a time?
> is this thing even legal ?
> must take a few hours to stack it all on there



Pretty slick re-use of a beer truck. If that think hauled cases and kegs, I can see wood not being an issue weight-wise.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Legal?

Weight wise it could work. 5 cords seasoned should weigh under 20,000# so it's a reasonable payload on a truck with components rated for that load.

However without any sides...the words "Failure to secure a load" come to mind.


----------



## Gavman

Dalmatian90 said:


> Legal?
> 
> Weight wise it could work. 5 cords seasoned should weigh under 20,000# so it's a reasonable payload on a truck with components rated for that load.
> 
> However without any sides...the words "Failure to secure a load" come to mind.



Pretty sure the wood is all nailed together using 4 inch nails thus making it one unit per compartment, just like hauling sheets of ply


----------



## John D

Another load in the 7 ton dump trailer ...using my 600rwhp Dodge Cummins 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John D

l moved about 60 ton of log tenth wood in 12 loads ..

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI

zogger said:


> Your truck could have done it, too...I think..maybe.... But that pickup, man.....I see a lot of mud trucks around this state, but that one was amazing. He told me he had not got stuck in it, no matter where he took it.



Zogger, in my mud boggin experience (plenty until I realized the $ I was spending breaking, fixing, upgrading, breaking something else, upgrading that, breaking somewhere else...ad infinium), the only mud truck that ain't been stuck is one with a driver that hasn't tried hard enough yet...

The worst stuck on my land was a duece framed, single rear axle mud truck with a 500hp big block Chev for power and 24,5-32 combine tires all around. Broke a front axle shaft in a deep spot and was goin nowhere. A day later, and 2 200HP farm tractors and a big cable weren't moving it, couldn't do anything but spin. We finally went to the construction yard down the road, and with applications of cash money, got a D-8 Cat involved. Between the 2 tractors and the dozer pulling with it's winch, she came out, minus the rear axle, which was still hung on something under the mud, likely a huge rock or stump...whatever it was is still down there, got the axle back though.

Somewhere, I got pics, need to find em and scan em. My mudding days were before video was common, but one friend has some film somewhere, maybe he's got it on the web somewhere now.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

EXCALIBER said:


> That being said I will offer this up to you. Three real world challenges
> 1.) Take and load as much wood as your dodge can hold in back, probably would suggest using a stock rack or side boards.
> 
> Now drive your dodge in back of my HEAVY half ton and I will drive you around the block and maybe do some off roading.
> 
> After we unload your dodge I will drive my HEAVY half ton in back of your pickup, and well that would be the end of the dodge.
> 
> 2.)A pull off. Put some weight in back of your dodge and we will back up together and play tug of war, first gear granny vs first gear granny like you would in the real world.
> 
> 3.)Pulling dead weight. Like you said have a 10k trailer without wheels and we will see who can pull it the furthest.
> 
> WARNING; Now keep in mind I would easily win all three of these real world tests, and we would be doing it for pinks. Meaning I would have a dodge I would have to park out on the street and try to sell:biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I did enter it into a local sled pull but I am not allowed to pull against the dodge boys, or Fords, or other Chevy's for that matter. I did it just to see what it would pull although they disqualified me shortly after I picked the sled up off the ground about a foot, and then the sled operator put the brakes on the trailer which weighs I believe 35K. I wanted to pull it the rest of the way don't know why he stopped me? I was in a class all by myself. After all the stock motor, trans, and transfer case weigh as much as you whole dodge does Like I said not doing Chevy vs dodge vs ford just saying real world, I could put a top fuel dragster engine in my Chevy Cavalier and drive it to work, but could never use all the power, if I did something would go up in smoke.
> 
> Oh I forgot I have a video of it pulling, if you really need me to put it up I will.



Haha I see what you did there. I like your HEAVY half ton 

I think we can both agree that we disagree with each other on many levels. So we will just leave it at that and let this thread return to what it was. 

It's not very often that I have engaged in such a debate that didn't end in people calling each other names and getting threads locked. One reason why I really really like this forum. Truly good people here. :msp_thumbup:

Oh and another thing. I wasn't debating Dodge vs Chebby vs Ford vs whatever. More of a diesel debate. If I had a Duramax (wouldn't be caught dead in a Chebby), or a Ford (that's a little better), I would have used them as an example instead.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i don't think any truck deisel or not could do anything with that. but on a sled, once it's moving...



Agreed! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i'm sorry but i'm gonna need something to back this statement up. in what real world situation could you possibly run 1200ft/lbs of force through any tranny in a pick-up? yes you can build a motor making 2000ft/lbs of torque and pull 20,000lbs or burn the tires off, but that does not mean 2000ft/lbs (or 1200ft/lbs in this case) of torsional force are being applied to the tranny. do you guys realize in essence what you're saying is you can lock the output shaft and apply 1200ft/lbs to the input shaft and not break anything? all while very learned and well paid engineers say you can't because it wasn't designed to? this isn't a ford vs chevy debate, this is math and engineering where a given material can withstand a certain force before it breaks.





EXCALIBER said:


> I believe what you are saying is as long as you are careful and never jump on the throttle, thus babying it, never full throttling it you can run a reliable truck with that much torque. I would agree, however what is the point of having the power and not being able to use it???
> 
> The bottom line is this, the more power you put to a tranny, and the harder and heavier you pull with it, the sooner it will wear out or break. You could put a one ton truck tranny is a vw and it and the clutch would never wear out. Now put the same tranny back in a one ton truck and pull hard in the mountains or off road with it pulling 30,000 plus pounds and see how long it will last.
> 
> My other thought is if you just want a play toy and not a real work truck this would be fine. Soup it up all you want. However the more anything is hot rodded the less reliable it becomes. Then there is the real world aspect of you cannot use 1200 ft/lbs of torque on a regular pickup, you lack the traction to put it to the ground, once again making all that power useless. Just depends on if you want a toy or a truck. Either is fine, as I have had both, but you cannot have both in the same pickup. Reliable hard working truck, or high powered short lived useless toy. A work truck does day in and day out what needs doing. A toy's only use is to put a smile on your face. You could also go middle of the road and it would do neither very well.





John D said:


> A modded Dodge Cummins is a very reliable truck as long as turbo boost is kept within the limits of the headgasket......Make no mistake people use these trucks and use them hard...towing loads with ease that most trucks struggle with, no one mods them and then never uses the additional power... Jumping on the throttle on a modded cummins doesn't do much exc smoke for a few seconds ...shock loading really isn't an issue,even deliberately sidestepping the clutch at max rpms.. there isn't enough fuel and boost to do much until the loads on it a second..then the power will build....and the full torque isn't available in the first few gears anyway unless you have a monster trailer ...the truck alone just can't place enough of a load on the cummins to make it build full power until your up to speed .
> FYI my modded Dodge Cummins has an auto trans, I've personally modded it and my truck has made over 600hp at the ground and between 1100-1500 ft lbs at the rear tires...since 2004.....its been stone reliable and I plow and tow...I even drag raced sled pulled for 3 years on and off.....so don't say it can't be done..it's being done everywhere all the time....btw the torque rating on my auto is 420ft lbs....the stock max torque it had from Dodge.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk





OH_Varmntr said:


> Exactly, there are litterally TONS of Cummins trucks on the road with 6-700HP/1200-1500ft-lbs of torque that are DAILY DRIVERS. Like I stated before, a friend of mines truck (the automatic with twin turbos), is his daily driver. He beats the dog crap out of that truck.
> 
> YET, he doesn't hesitate to hop in and take it across 2 states to pick up new implements. Now that should say something right there about reliability, doesn't it?
> 
> Depending upon what generation Cummins (engine configuration), they are dead nuts reliable. Mine, for instance, is the 5.9L with the VP44 injection pump. Common knowledge the VP44s live short lives when the stock lift pumps go out. Also, they were designed for 500ppm sulfur diesel fuels, not this ULSD 15ppm crap, so I run 2-stroke oil to raise the lubrication point of the ULSD fuel to keep the VP44 lubed up. Run them low on pressure, they die a quick death. Once that problem is taken care of, it's smooth sailing from there to make as much power as your wallet allows.
> 
> There's a reason that Cummins-powered Dodge trucks are known to go well over 1 million miles WITHOUT being rebuilt. They CAN handle it.
> 
> Try that with a Powerstroke or a Duramax...lol





zogger said:


> ....but I would sure like to see a vid of your truck!
> 
> I've been looking and just can't find a decent affordable for me deal on a deuce, so I guess what I have is what I will work with. It is starting out as a half ton chevy, we'll see later on how it evolves.



The dodges are pretty reliable at 5-600hp. I daily drove one for 25k miles at that power level and towed on the higher levels. When towing real heavy I turned down the programmer to keep egts in check. My friend bought it off me and has towed C60 dumptrucks and small 15 passenger school buses on a gooseneck. It's been sled pulled several times and broke nothing but a lever on the pressure plate after 30k miles. I* bought it new and it has 65k on it now. It has surprised several sports cars too.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nj_wP4je0Ck" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## little possum

Small load. On a non turbo diesel :O Hauled 3 loads like that. Other loads were just 3 logs a piece. At about 8' long. Gotta get brakes on the trailer!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Trailer brakes are nice. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## little possum

Going downhill on a side road, mashed the pedal to stop for the red light, and I slid right on into the highway  Not a good feeling!
88 F250 2wd with a 7.3, 60k on the motor and trans. 320K on the truck.




There is a shot of the logs we were haulin. Lots of firewood in them, if you have the means to handle them


----------



## Richard_

my 88 4Runner V6 5 speed , works good for the small stuff , use the 2011 Tundra for bigger loads


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

sweet 4runner! i've always wanted a 4 door model.


----------



## bigblockburris

little possum said:


> Small load. On a non turbo diesel :O Hauled 3 loads like that. Other loads were just 3 logs a piece. At about 8' long. Gotta get brakes on the trailer!



Is that load from China Grove?


----------



## little possum

2nd load I believe from there BBB.


----------



## TRL WGN 1

Richard_ said:


> my 88 4Runner V6 5 speed , works good for the small stuff , use the 2011 Tundra for bigger loads



hey richard, is that a Sears David Bradley trailer or is it the Ben Hurr version? Going to try and buy one this morning to pull behind my Jeep for getting wood from the the hard to reach places.

how do you like it? I was going to put some small sides on to haul more (but not so much I can't still easily unload it)

Unfortunately, the one I am looking at is in pretty rough shape. It has been patched on the front sides and the entire inside is lined with stainless sheet. Should still do what I want but it would be tough to restore it.


----------



## TRL WGN 1

my latest woodhauler

bought this this morning for getting wood out of those tough spots with my Jeep
little rougher shape than I would have preferred but oh well-at least it has been patched and with stainless steel none the less











already got to try it out on some maulberry I cut on the fenceline between my neighbors yard and mine
just a small load but I think it is going to do the trick











I believe this one is around a 1948 Ben Hurr trailer


----------



## Gavman

TRL WGN 1 said:


> hey richard, is that a Sears David Bradley trailer or is it the Ben Hurr version? Going to try and buy one this morning to pull behind my Jeep for getting wood from the the hard to reach places.
> 
> how do you like it? I was going to put some small sides on to haul more (but not so much I can't still easily unload it)
> 
> Unfortunately, the one I am looking at is in pretty rough shape. It has been patched on the front sides and the entire inside is lined with stainless sheet. Should still do what I want but it would be tough to restore it.



Thats a sweet truck buddy, fun in the woods for sure...


----------



## Richard_

nice little trailer , mine is a Sears and Robuck , its ruff but solid , i got it for $165.00 , what did you give for yours 
?


----------



## confused8122

View attachment 206805
View attachment 206806
View attachment 206807


See if this worked, first time attaching photos.

Woods truck, filled with wood. Basswood, not best but wood is wood. Truck actually belongs to the land owner, a good friend who considers me as a son. He got he truck for free, and I put the 454 in it. Has 3 speed stick, and with low range, it goes like a tank.

Trailer is how I bring processed wood home. I started with partial frame and built the rest up. Between axles, brakes, new tires, and etc, I have about $700 into it.


----------



## confused8122

this time?


Some body show me how, please


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Pics worked for me!

Nice trailer! I'd like to made removable sides for ours. Makes it a whole lot easier to unload.


----------



## TRL WGN 1

Richard_ said:


> nice little trailer , mine is a Sears and Robuck , its ruff but solid , i got it for $165.00 , what did you give for yours
> ?



had to give $225 for mine but it came with a new light kit and it was only 2 miles from my work, so didn't have to go far to get it.
I am going to paint it to match my Jeep and add a little metal here and there as well as some sides so it will hold more


----------



## TRL WGN 1

Gavman said:


> Thats a sweet truck buddy, fun in the woods for sure...





Gavman, not sure if you are talking about Richard's Toyota or my Jeep but thanks
my Jeep is definitely fun in the woods and goes pretty much anyplace I want it to


----------



## John D

My custom built wood rack....it holds about half a cord of wood maybe a little more and has slots to accept the pallet forks ....when its loaded with oak its about 3000lbs...its a handy little rack..

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiracleRepair

This setup is for those days, when you don't want to buck and split in the woods. Or for people who want their logs gone now.


----------



## EXCALIBER

Well a little wood from over the weekend, trailer was full and still not even on its overloads, truck had about 1/3 full. New spot for me for wood, all elm. Don't have the camera right now so these will probably be small and not very good. I will update later with pics from the camera


----------



## woodweasel

bore_pig said:


> That dude was whippin' the snot out of that horse!:deadhorse:



not very cosmopolitan:kilt:


----------



## stonykill

MiracleRepair said:


> This setup is for those days, when you don't want to buck and split in the woods. Or for people who want their logs gone now.



that's great! I need to make myself one of those!


----------



## Gavman

Heres one of mine in the timber....View attachment 207091


----------



## banshee67

Gavman said:


> Heres one of mine in the timber....View attachment 207091



nice rig


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here are some pictures of my wood haulers. 1979 Jeep CJ7 with a 3/4 ton dodge pickup box trailer that I made. 




My 1950 John Deere B that my Dad purchased at an auction when I was approximately 8 years old. The trailer that I pull with the John Deere was my Grandpa's old David Bradley haywagon that he purchased from Sears and Roebuck company in the 1950's, and I installed the flatbed on that off of my Dad's 1979 Ford F250.




I also included a picture of my 1947 Dodge Wh47 2 Ton truck with a 13' flatbed.




Not pictured are my 1992 Dodge W250 Diesel 4x4 and my 1989 Dodge W250 Snow Commander 4x4 and also my 2003 Yamaha Grizzley 660that I use for getting the wood out. I usually use the one that has the least amount of wood in it. I like to use the Jeep- it is easily manueverable in the woods. I did have a couple more Dodge trucks, but recently reduced the size of my fleet and sold 2 of them. And no, I do not run a business- these are all just my personal "toys". 
I may have a bit of CAD, but also have a little issue with Old Dodge trucks. I hope that my pictures come up on here - I haven't had the best luck so far getting pictures to come up in my threads.


----------



## LAH

I love that old Dodge Andy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

LAH said:


> I love that old Dodge Andy.



Thanks. It is a blast to drive, lots of friendly waves from people.


----------



## greendohn

oneoldbanjo said:


> This wood hauler isn't mine. The one I have doesn't work this well....Mine makes too much noise when heavy loads are applied.



Thats too much


----------



## EXCALIBER

Got my camera back so here are some pics from over the weekend big enough you can actually see them lol. Next time need to bring the shotgun lots of pheasants!








Me filling the trailer tires off of the truck they were a little low with that weight in them, first time using the trailer for wood. Really nice having onboard air to fill tires and blow off saws, air filters, ect.




GF who helped cut using one of my home depot 6401 makita's, she cut, loaded, hauled and stacked too. Now she wants to sell her stihl and buy the Makita LOL, sorry stihl guys yet another convert!


----------



## Dalmatian90

One heck of a wood hauler Excaliber! 

But I cringe how high up the wood has to go...then again I hate how high today's 3/4 and 1 ton 4wd pickups are too!


----------



## EXCALIBER

Dalmatian90 said:


> One heck of a wood hauler Excaliber!
> 
> But I cringe how high up the wood has to go...then again I hate how high today's 3/4 and 1 ton 4wd pickups are too!



Thanks, the trailer is a foot or so lower than the truck is, but with drop sides on the truck, it is not to hard to load. Just drop one of the sides down and load away. Then when you are getting full, put the side back up, and finish filling. Problem is you cut and cut and never fill the dang thing up, trailer took more than I thought to fill. Heck I kinda miss the days when I though I was doing good cutting an 8ft pickup box full


----------



## confused8122

Nice truck and trailer, looks like alot of wood, and lots of work


----------



## andydodgegeek

I always wanted to get me a 2.5 ton military truck. Looks like a sweet set up you have there. Shouldnt have to worry about overloading it. I have to agree with that other fella about the height kind of a long ways up to throw a big round, but I still want one.


----------



## woodweasel

I delivered wood to a guy that had a duece and a half and he said if you searched around you could pick one up that was in decent shape for some where in the neighborhood of $5000-$7000. He also said they run on diesel and get 15 miles per gallon loaded or empty. I would love to have a dump (load it with a conveyor) ...Boo-Ya!


----------



## EXCALIBER

woodweasel said:


> I delivered wood to a guy that had a duece and a half and he said if you searched around you could pick one up that was in decent shape for some where in the neighborhood of $5000-$7000. He also said they run on diesel and get 15 miles per gallon loaded or empty. I would love to have a dump (load it with a conveyor) ...Boo-Ya!



Well trying not to get off topic again, but you can find them for around $1000-$4000. Most like mine will run on diesel, gas, kerosene, cooking oil, ect,ect,ect. 13 MPG empty driving easy and around 6 MPG fully loaded.


----------



## TRL WGN 1

TRL WGN 1 said:


> my latest woodhauler
> 
> bought this this morning for getting wood out of those tough spots with my Jeep
> little rougher shape than I would have preferred but oh well-at least it has been patched and with stainless steel none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got to try it out on some maulberry I cut on the fenceline between my neighbors yard and mine
> just a small load but I think it is going to do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this one is around a 1948 Ben Hurr trailer




cleaned her up a bit since I bought it last week
I think it looks better and even put it to work this weekend, sorry haven't hauled wood with it since I painted it


----------



## TRL WGN 1

cut and hauled a load in for my dad with my bigger trailer (daughter was finishing up the stacking)








also got my side boards built for my little trailer











just need to get my header built


----------



## Ayatollah

This is the one I've been using most often this year:


















I sold this one off earlier this year after having it since 1995:


----------



## Stihlman441

Tandem tipper 10' x 5' trailer with sawbench behind.


----------



## coog

I'd like to hear more about that sawbench.


----------



## Stihlman441

There made by a bloke in Ballerat Australia.

New towable/portable saw bench 13hp firewood chainsaw | eBay


----------



## fubar2

coog said:


> I'd like to hear more about that sawbench.



Me too I ain't never seed nor heered of one of them before.


----------



## coog

Stihlman441 said:


> There made by a bloke in Ballerat Australia.
> 
> New towable/portable saw bench 13hp firewood chainsaw | eBay



I want one. Sadly, OSHA(not to mention the trial lawyers) would have a field day with it. Price seems very reasonable, too.


----------



## Stihlman441

That pic is with the bench in the locked travel position.
When using it the bench is spring loaded so the blade is under the cover untill you push foward the sliding bench to cut.:smile2:


----------



## TRL WGN 1

got to try out the side boards for my little trailer

worked great. Still need to finish up my header board but worked for hauling in a couple loads from the wood pile

figure I had around a half cord on the first load




.





then I would guess over a half cord the second load


----------



## Ayatollah

Smart looking little trailer you got there. You might want to integrate a spare tire in that headboard you are building


----------



## TRL WGN 1

thanks
its main purpose is for getting wood out of the tighter spots that my 6.5x12 trailer just won't make it into due to size and lack of ground clearance

however, it is proving to work very well for bringing wood from the pile because it is so easy to load and unload

I may very well integrate a spare mount
I am still trying to decide what route I am going to take with the tires and wheels. I am leaning towards replacing the axle with one that is 5x4.5 bolt pattern, so it matches my Jeep (the current axle is 5x5.5). Either way, it needs new tires and wheels as the current tires are old and in bad shape and one of the rims is rotted out around the valve stem.


----------



## little possum

Hopefully soon to be my Ex wood hauler 

12 foot bed, hydraulic dump. 390(cracked block) and 4 speed. Have had close to 10K on hitch before. Not a speed demon, or a hybrid, but got the job done


----------



## captndavie

I have a 460 you could drop in that truck! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## little possum

Was gonna try to sell it, and my buddy has a 88 model with a non turbo 7.3...


----------



## Diesel nut

little possum said:


> Was gonna try to sell it, and my buddy has a 88 model with a non turbo 7.3...



That 7.3 will be quite an upgrade from the 390! Not a bad looking old F350 though. Might consider dropping in the 7.3 in place of the 390 unless the truck the 7.3 is already in is good enough. Just a thought.


----------



## Diesel nut

Here's what I plan to haul with when I get back out there...


----------



## little possum

Diesel nut said:


> That 7.3 will be quite an upgrade from the 390! Not a bad looking old F350 though. Might consider dropping in the 7.3 in place of the 390 unless the truck the 7.3 is already in is good enough. Just a thought.



Dad has a 88 F250 7.3 non turbo with 320K on the odometer, and bout 65K on the motor. Averaging 16mpg right now, and is the best we own probably  

The F350 with the 7.3 is in great shape, just needs front calipers now.. 12' dump, electric over hyrdraulic, gooseneck... Ready to roll other than the calipers. So hopefully just get it. 

And the wood hauler ^^ is a F100 :msp_tongue: What the fenders say anyways. Hah.


----------



## LAH

Well Diesel Nut that FL should haul it.


----------



## Dozer Man

*Lotsa Help Loading !!*

Hey Diesel Nut, how long will it take to fill that wagon!! Not sure how many cord it will hold but not to worry, I think that FLD should pull it! Nice rig.


----------



## Diesel nut

I farm with my old man and we bought this at the beginning of this month. We needed this trailer to haul lime and rock mainly and I'll use it for hauling logs from the field from time to time. I've got another thread on here about getting some locust. I'll use the backhoe to load the trailer and dump the logs at home to process when I'm not busy doing farming (which is rare!!). Between having the wet kit installed on the truck and buying the trailer we've got about 11 grand in it.


----------



## Diesel nut

little possum said:


> And the wood hauler ^^ is a F100 :msp_tongue: What the fenders say anyways. Hah.



Well it's just the heavy duty F100.  LOL


----------



## Diesel nut

Dozer Man said:


> Hey Diesel Nut, how long will it take to fill that wagon!! Not sure how many cord it will hold but not to worry, I think that FLD should pull it! Nice rig.



Thanks man. It better pull it cause it's got a 460hp N14 in 'er! I like the Cummins but this particular model of truck is kinda cheaply made. We have an 8300 International and its a far better truck in my opinion.


----------



## DIESELBOB

Thanks man. It better pull it cause it's got a 460hp N14 in 'er! I like the Cummins but this particular model of truck is kinda cheaply made. We have an 8300 International and its a far better truck in my opinion.





Hey Nut, Fruitliners are built very light so they can haul heavyer loads so they might seem cheaply made. Just a old
truckers opinin. no offense Bob


----------



## fields_mj

little possum said:


> Was gonna try to sell it, and my buddy has a 88 model with a non turbo 7.3...



That would be sweet indeed. I have a 93 F250 extended cab SRW 4x4 with the N/A 7.3 and the ZF5, and it does a fine job of hauling wood. I did put 3.55 gears in it to save some fuel. With a full cord on, I normally don't get out of 4th gear much. In 4th gear at 2500 rpm I'm a little over 60 mph, so I can still hit 70 mph with out a problem  A turbo would really make it sweat for pulling and hauling, but the extra hassle isn't worth the money IMHO. As is I'm getting 19 mpg out of it D2 winter blend so it isn't killing me driving it to work. Having a dually with a 12' dump and 4.10 gears would make a fantastic wood hauler. What kind of tranny does it have in it?


----------



## Dozer Man

fields_mj said:


> That would be sweet indeed. I have a 93 F250 extended cab SRW 4x4 with the N/A 7.3 and the ZF5, and it does a fine job of hauling wood. I did put 3.55 gears in it to save some fuel. With a full cord on, I normally don't get out of 4th gear much. In 4th gear at 2500 rpm I'm a little over 60 mph, so I can still hit 70 mph with out a problem  A turbo would really make it sweat for pulling and hauling, but the extra hassle isn't worth the money IMHO. As is I'm getting 19 mpg out of it D2 winter blend so it isn't killing me driving it to work. Having a dually with a 12' dump and 4.10 gears would make a fantastic wood hauler. What kind of tranny does it have in it?




If your diesel truck came with a turbo, drive it and keep the oil changed. 
If your diesel truck didn't come with a turbo, drive it and keep the oil changed.
Either way, fix when broken and repeat above! 

LOL Just my opinion anyways. I've had both turbo and non-turbo. They both have there strengths and weeknesses and both usually run a very long time, when taken care of!


----------



## little possum

91 F350(not a 89) has a straight drive in it.
Dads 88 has the auto.


----------



## John D

Did some more splitting and stacking today ....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 4xrpm4x

My 01 turbo
View attachment 213993


----------



## cnice_37

Don't think I've ever posted my beauty. 1986 F250 351W, just rolled over 100k last summer.


----------



## John D

cnice_37 said:


> Don't think I've ever posted my beauty. 1986 F250 351W, just rolled over 100k last summer.
> Nice old Ford! I love it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MofoG23

Here is my 1976 K20 (I've posted before, but not with the new front) with 72k original miles - it was an old farm truck. 350 with mild cam (RV cam), SM465 tranny with the NP205 transfer case, 14 bolt FF rear with 4.10 gears...its a work in progress but I'm not out to make it a show truck (only thing left is a rough paint job and spray in bed liner). First priority is it being a work truck, second priority is to clean everything up and prevent cancer - I'd like to hand this down to my son...last of the real trucks IMO from GM. :msp_tongue:

It drives like a tank!


----------



## LAH

I really like that K20.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am for the most part a Dodge guy but I like just about everything that was made before 1980. Nice lookin chevy 3/4 ton ya got there.


----------



## Driver625

MofoG23 said:


> Here is my 1976 K20 (I've posted before, but not with the new front) with 72k original miles - it was an old farm truck. 350 with mild cam (RV cam), SM465 tranny with the NP205 transfer case, 14 bolt FF rear with 4.10 gears...its a work in progress but I'm not out to make it a show truck (only thing left is a rough paint job and spray in bed liner). First priority is it being a work truck, second priority is to clean everything up and prevent cancer - I'd like to hand this down to my son...last of the real trucks IMO from GM. :msp_tongue:
> 
> It drives like a tank!



Buddy in high school had a '79. Due to his driving habits we got good at changing engines and transmissions.


----------



## stonykill

MofoG23 said:


> Here is my 1976 K20 (I've posted before, but not with the new front) with 72k original miles - it was an old farm truck. 350 with mild cam (RV cam), SM465 tranny with the NP205 transfer case, 14 bolt FF rear with 4.10 gears...its a work in progress but I'm not out to make it a show truck (only thing left is a rough paint job and spray in bed liner). First priority is it being a work truck, second priority is to clean everything up and prevent cancer - I'd like to hand this down to my son...last of the real trucks IMO from GM. :msp_tongue:
> 
> It drives like a tank!


 now that is a truck! That one is really nice. Lots of potential there. I miss my 1 ton 75 GMC I had years ago.


----------



## Bushmans

It's all I got for now. Although the green one is multi purpose!
View attachment 214348

View attachment 214349

View attachment 214350

View attachment 214352


----------



## roger m

here is my little wood hauling trailer i use it on afternoon wood excursions


----------



## DeAvilaTree

One of my log hauls, you guys have some great pics.View attachment 214390


----------



## 4xrpm4x

Bushmans said:


> View attachment 214348


Its nice to see a new truck actualy working.


----------



## LAH

DeAvilaTree said:


> One of my log hauls, you guys have some great pics.View attachment 214390



Nice load.


----------



## bigblockburris

MofoG23 said:


> Here is my 1976 K20 (I've posted before, but not with the new front) with 72k original miles - it was an old farm truck. 350 with mild cam (RV cam), SM465 tranny with the NP205 transfer case, 14 bolt FF rear with 4.10 gears...its a work in progress but I'm not out to make it a show truck (only thing left is a rough paint job and spray in bed liner). First priority is it being a work truck, second priority is to clean everything up and prevent cancer - I'd like to hand this down to my son...last of the real trucks IMO from GM. :msp_tongue:
> 
> It drives like a tank!




Nice Truck!!!!!!!


----------



## A100HVA

here's my wood haulers


----------



## LAH

A100HVA said:


> here's my wood haulers



Nice trucks.


----------



## bigblockburris

*My Newest One.....*

1990 GMC Ton


----------



## bigblockburris

*Old hauler*


----------



## Driver625

A100HVA, I've seen those trucks on another site. Still look good.


----------



## LAH

bigblockburris said:


> 1990 GMC Ton



Give us some specs.............You too bigblockburris on the Old Hauler.


----------



## bigblockburris

*Haulers*

New one is just a 1 ton GMC with a 12' bed.
Nothing special, 350 with a turbo 400 tranny.

Old one was a 1984 CUCV ton and a quarter army truck.


----------



## MGoBlue

4xrpm4x said:


> Its nice to see a new truck actualy working.


A set of bags would do wonders, ask me how I know...

Here's my Toy..














And my previous set up from a few years back.


----------



## Garmins dad

MofoG23 said:


> Here is my 1976 K20 (I've posted before, but not with the new front) with 72k original miles - it was an old farm truck. 350 with mild cam (RV cam), SM465 tranny with the NP205 transfer case, 14 bolt FF rear with 4.10 gears...its a work in progress but I'm not out to make it a show truck (only thing left is a rough paint job and spray in bed liner). First priority is it being a work truck, second priority is to clean everything up and prevent cancer - I'd like to hand this down to my son...last of the real trucks IMO from GM. :msp_tongue:
> 
> It drives like a tank!



Where on earth did you find such a shiny grill.. Nice truck..


----------



## MofoG23

Garmins dad said:


> Where on earth did you find such a shiny grill.. Nice truck..




I purchased the fenders, inner fenders, rad support locally, but everything else is from LMC truck. The only original front parts are the front bumper (rattle can job) and the hood.


----------



## Elderthewelder

HI

I am new to the site (have lurked for awhile), thought I would show off my wood hauler
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z197/elderthewelder/P10100072-1.jpghttp://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z197/elderthewelder/P10100112-1.jpg?t=1293562316


----------



## banshee67

MGoBlue said:


> A set of bags would do wonders, ask me how I know...
> 
> Here's my Toy..




thats nice and all... i guess the bags are taking some stress off the shocks and leafs?
but your truck is still EXTREMELY overloaded. your rear end.. tires.. bearings... everything.
it might not be squatted but youre beating the #### out of that little taco with all that oak

kind of reminds me of the guy with the air shocks - never taking into the account those air shocks are still mounted to the same brackets the other shocks are, and the weight rating did noto increase on his tires, and the rear end is still tiny and has bearings inside it.

airbags are for looks, its still a taco, youre still a couple thousand pounds over the gvwr from the looks of it


----------



## rwoods

As you know the guys across the pond cut their firewood a little longer than we do, but they have some neat old wood haulers:

[video=youtube;WiYdO5VK7IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiYdO5VK7IM&feature=related[/video] 

Ron


----------



## OH_Varmntr

What a rutty mess. I could use one of those!


----------



## gr8scott72

banshee67 said:


> thats nice and all... i guess the bags are taking some stress off the shocks and leafs?
> but your truck is still EXTREMELY overloaded. your rear end.. tires.. bearings... everything.
> it might not be squatted but youre beating the #### out of that little taco with all that oak
> 
> kind of reminds me of the guy with the air shocks - never taking into the account those air shocks are still mounted to the same brackets the other shocks are, and the weight rating did noto increase on his tires, and the rear end is still tiny and has bearings inside it.
> 
> airbags are for looks, its still a taco, youre still a couple thousand pounds over the gvwr from the looks of it



Not a taco. It's a T100 but still VERY overloaded.


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Not a taco. It's a T100 but still VERY overloaded.



Is it?

My eye is saying that's less then half a cord -- I was figuring 6' x 2' high x 4' wide if you evened it all out. 

That's .375 of a cord x 5,000#/cord for Red Oak (I don't know what he has there)...1875# which is right around the payload rating. Yeah, he's a bit over once the driver gets in  But it's not spit-my-coffee-out-OMFG-look-at-that overloaded.


----------



## MGoBlue

banshee67 said:


> but youre beating the #### out of that little taco with all that oak
> 
> airbags are for looks, its still a taco, youre still a couple thousand pounds over the gvwr from the looks of it



My current truck and that pic is a Tundra. 





The old set up was a T100. The TRD is all TUNDRA!! And a member of another forum helped me guess at the weight of that load doing some fancy math. It was around 3000. Luckily I only hauled that about 150 yards to my house, not getting past 25mph, so no, I am NOT beating the piss out of that taco. 

And I have E load range tires. 





Thanks for the concern thou! :tongue2:


----------



## John D

The newer Tundra has a really strong rear axle...they can take a pretty good load...Its the frame you gotta watch out for once the truck gets older...between rust and fatigue I've seen them fail occasionally on trucks that worked hard there whole life ..I know when i load my GMC 2500HD full of red oak freshly cut..it's about the most I'm comfortable with ...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkfxr

Bushmans said:


> It's all I got for now. Although the green one is multi purpose!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've got one of those green multi purpose wood haulers too! Well actually, it's a wood dragger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the hauler.


----------



## ponyexpress976

Here's what I use
hauling
View attachment 215095


catching splits
View attachment 215097


and it works great for moving all the toys around (trailers, chipper, tw-6). Even used it last winter to pull the wife's Subaru back onto the driveway when she decided parking in 2 feet of snow would be fun.


----------



## LAH

ponyexpress976 said:


> catching splits
> View attachment 215097



Great idea.


----------



## banshee67

clearly deserves an award for the best redneck retaining wall in history:


----------



## fields_mj

I was finally able to get a picture of the with a load of wood in it. It's only taken me 2 years..... LOL Not the best quality pic in the world, but it's the best I can do with my $10 TracPhone  For some reason the truck looks a little short and stubby in the pic. Oh well. 






1993 F250 4x4 ext cab, 7.3L IDI diesel, 5spd manual, manual locking hubs. I just added the side rails this past weekend, and they still need a little work. The truck has about 9/10 of a cord of green hickory on it.


----------



## Joe Whalen

Santa just brought this for the kids. It's an 02 CarryAll 2 stake body with manual dump. It was orange but has camo vinyl on it now. The frame and panels are all aluminum and it will handle 800lbs in the rear.


----------



## John D

I have 3 carryall 2s....they are great work carts! You will love it..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## leatherman92

our wood trailer we pull behind the tractor it holds a face cord and dumps ( the kid in the pic doesnt run the saw)

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle69

We've got 3 4 wheelers and 4 trailers but this is my most effiecent for get wood in the yard. I lever the butt of a full length tree (limbed) and drag it into our firewood processing area.




The Bravo will haul about as big a log as I can get on it!


----------



## Stihl310

Here is this mornings load of locust. Old Oliver 550 and a "modified" new idea manure spreader.... Get quite a bit to a load


----------



## Gologit

Headed home with a load of cedar. This is an average load...about 26 tons. We divided the logs among four different people.


----------



## LAH

Gologit said:


> Headed home with a load of cedar. This is an average load...about 26 tons. We divided the logs among four different people.



A little more about the truck please.


----------



## Gologit

LAH said:


> A little more about the truck please.



It's nothing special...just a fairly typical Left Coast logging truck. KW T-800. Cummins ISX 460. 18 speed trans. 4:10 gearing. 46,000 rear ends with double lockers. 4 bag air suspension. Jake.


----------



## Junkfxr

Gologit said:


> It's nothing special...just a fairly typical Left Coast logging truck. KW T-800. Cummins ISX 460. 18 speed trans. 4:10 gearing. 46,000 rear ends with double lockers. 4 bag air suspension. Jake.



Are double locker pretty common out there? I used to work as a grease monkey in a Kenworth dealership doing mostly transmissions and rears and we hardly ever saw double lockers except for on a few dump trucks and cement mixers.


----------



## mama

Here's mine.View attachment 215712
View attachment 215713
View attachment 215714


----------



## Gologit

Junkfxr said:


> Are double locker pretty common out there? I used to work as a grease monkey in a Kenworth dealership doing mostly transmissions and rears and we hardly ever saw double lockers except for on a few dump trucks and cement mixers.



They're pretty common. We get into some steep ground and they really pay off. The only bad part is that you can't get around a sharp switchback with everything locked in. The drivers get really good at quickly engaging and disengaging the lockers. You don't want to use them at highway speeds either...makes more work for guys like you.


----------



## Gologit

mama said:


> Here's mine.View attachment 215712
> View attachment 215713
> View attachment 215714



Is that stuff left over from the Concow Burn?


----------



## XTROOPER

*Wood Haule Kubota r RTV 1100and traier*

Cut some standing dead Oak today. Beautiful day. 50 degrees in January!.
XTROOPER


----------



## banshee67

that round in the front of that stepside single cab chevy is just waiting for an abrupt stop or bump in the road to smash that back window out.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## ridgerunner97

God I'd love to have a smaller grapple trailer. I've been looking for an old IH flatbed to snag and just make a grapple truck out of it...no luck yet i'm mighty cheap :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mama

Gologit said:


> Is that stuff left over from the Concow Burn?



Yes this is on my inlaws property.


----------



## mama

banshee67 said:


> that round in the front of that stepside single cab chevy is just waiting for an abrupt stop or bump in the road to smash that back window out.



You can believe we didn't leave the load like that before getting on the highway.


----------



## BSD

think i posted this somewhere else here, one of 4 loads that came out of a small job we did around thanksgiving.


----------



## rwoods

Here are some shots of my wood-hauler. The second shot shows some field modifications I made yesterday to my SUV and the last two pictures show my broken three point hitch after trying to load a four foot oak round following years of abuse. Cost of free firewood really shot up for me. Ron


























View attachment 215903
View attachment 215904
View attachment 215905
View attachment 215906
View attachment 215907


----------



## kstill361

rwoods said:


> Here are some shots of my wood-hauler. The second shot shows some field modifications I made yesterday to my SUV and the last two pictures show my broken three point hitch after trying to load a four foot oak round following years of abuse. Cost of free firewood really shot up for me. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice trailer, looks pretty new did u just get it? Is it a 14' channel frame?


----------



## rwoods

It is 16 feet. And yes it is almost brand new. Yesterday was it's maiden firewood run; prior to that it had just haul my little tractor and other odds and ends. Ron


----------



## LAH

rwoods..........keep us informed 'bout the SUV. Hate that fer ya.:frown:


----------



## howellhandmade

rwoods said:


> Here are some shots of my wood-hauler. The second shot shows some field modifications I made yesterday to my SUV and the last two pictures show my broken three point hitch after trying to load a four foot oak round following years of abuse. Cost of free firewood really shot up for me. Ron



Shoot, that door's not THAT bad. I hardly ever roll the passenger side window down in my truck. Stuff like that just makes a vehicle easier to park in a lot. Door dings? Pffft. Go ahead, make my day. :smile2:


----------



## EXCALIBER

Hey I had a toy cruiser just like that except mine had a 4 inch old man emu lift kit, arb bull bar with piaa lights, oh and was maroon. The downside was at 11mpg, my one ton crew cab did twice the mileage and could haul more so I sold the gas guzzler. Nice trailer


----------



## T. Mainus

*Barge Box works great*

View attachment 217686
View attachment 217687


Today was the first try with our new barge box. It is 7x12 with 4'steel sides. It was in pretty good shape when we got it, not much to do to it. Paid $1400 for it and it was worth every penny. We are cutting all the oak crowns on the back part of our woods left over from logging in 2009. It was nice to just be able to drive back there and have at it with out having to drive rounds back up to the shop all the time. We just started our firewood operation this year and this piece of equipment will really increase our efficiency.


Tom


----------



## Driver625

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 217686
> View attachment 217687
> 
> 
> Today was the first try with our new barge box. It is 7x12 with 4'steel sides. It was in pretty good shape when we got it, not much to do to it. Paid $1400 for it and it was worth every penny. We are cutting all the oak crowns on the back part of our woods left over from logging in 2009. It was nice to just be able to drive back there and have at it with out having to drive rounds back up to the shop all the time. We just started our firewood operation this year and this piece of equipment will really increase our efficiency.
> 
> 
> Tom



Thats a neat looking wagon. The 3020 looks pretty good too.


----------



## RAMROD48

I updated/upgraded my wood hauler this past fall...had a really good summer with alot of work...:msp_biggrin:
The old Dakota made it to 200,000 miles original engine, original tranny, no major repairs, its actually still going strong!

But the 06 2500HD Hemi is really awesome. Most loads dont even feel like they are back there...this is a small load at the end of the day.






View attachment 217721


----------



## RAMROD48

RAMROD48 said:


> But the 06 2500HD Hemi is really awesome. Most loads dont even feel like they are back there...this is a small load at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217721



Forgot to mention I found this truck online and it happened to be at a local dealer...So i went and made an offer...took them a day but they finally accepted...

Had 38,000 miles on it...

Actually it was the EXACT truck I was looking for. I had hoped for Black but for the price I decided I could like Silver...lol


----------



## Steve NW WI

I think I may have posted pics of my newest hauler back when I bought it, but a year or better it finally runs and drives. I've got a bunch of small loose ends to tie up on it, but it's ready to clear the driveway if it ever snows, and I'll have a load of wood on the back tomorrow.

'91 K2500, 350, just rebuilt 4L80E, ex municipal truck with 77,000 miles on it. Still on the needs list are some lights are burnt out, needs a better headache rack, 1 tire with a slow leak, etc.

Just what a truck needs, heater, radio, vinyl seats, and rubber floor mats:






It's Ruby approved! She doesn't get in the car, but if either truck is going somewhere, she'd better be in it. Dogs Love Trucks!






White door might get a shot of gloss black rattle can, not sure yet.






I've got a guy lined up to sandblast and paint the plow, just as soon as that elusive "extra cash" shows up:






I'll feel a little better with a box full of green oak with a bigger axle under me (and heavier plates on it), and with the brake controller and class V hitch, I might just need a suitable wood trailer to tow behind it.


----------



## England14

Steve NW WI said:


> Just what a truck needs, heater, radio, vinyl seats, and rubber floor mats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :msp_smile: Thats my kinda truck!


----------



## Whitespider

Steve NW WI said:


> *Just what a truck needs, heater, radio, vinyl seats, and rubber floor mats:*


I can’t help but also notice the manual crank windows, steel wheels, mechanical speedometer, plain-Jane steering wheel with center horn button, steel bumpers, manual-adjust full-bench seat, one-piece back glass, non-remote mirrors, non-tint windows, zero body moldings with plain-Jane badges, and … … … jumper cables. No doubt about it… she’s a no-frills “fleet” order for sure. Where’s the fire extinguisher and six-pack cooler? Looks like it has an auto transmission, speed control and maybe an FM radio though?

It used to be that all pickup trucks were built like that… they were designed for real men, doing real men’s work. The pickup truck was forever ruined when women and suburban yuppie cowboy wanna-be’s started driving them. A rubber floor and vinyl seat used to be the standard equipment; now-a-days it’s an option and costs extra.


----------



## chucker

IMAG0683 (Medium).jpg‎ (97.6 KB, 36 views) you forgot to mention the theft prevention!!hidden on the floor board wearing the red collar!! lol


----------



## russhd1997

Nice dog and nice truck. The only thing that it needs now is a bed full of wood with a couple of chainsaws tucked in there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Moss Man

Got this a couple days ago, 1999 Ford F800 5.9 Cummins Auto Transmission 4-5 yard dump, soon to hold 2 full cords;


----------



## Junkfxr

Steve NW WI said:


> I think I may have posted pics of my newest hauler back when I bought it, but a year or better it finally runs and drives. I've got a bunch of small loose ends to tie up on it, but it's ready to clear the driveway if it ever snows, and I'll have a load of wood on the back tomorrow.
> 
> '91 K2500, 350, just rebuilt 4L80E, ex municipal truck with 77,000 miles on it. Still on the needs list are some lights are burnt out, needs a better headache rack, 1 tire with a slow leak, etc.
> 
> Just what a truck needs, heater, radio, vinyl seats, and rubber floor mats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll feel a little better with a box full of green oak with a bigger axle under me (and heavier plates on it), and with the brake controller and class V hitch, I might just need a suitable wood trailer to tow behind it.



I've got the same truck except a 95 with a 454 and straight drive. Our area is littered with these trucks because they're one heck of a dependable work truck. Mine is worn out with over 208K on it but she just keeps on clicking along, just not as fast anymore. It really ticks me off to no end that the "yuppie cowboy wanna be's" have driven the price of trucks out of reach of the common working man just because they think that they've got to have a diesel dually to take the kids to school and get groceries in.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Whitespider said:


> I can’t help but also notice the manual crank windows, steel wheels, mechanical speedometer, plain-Jane steering wheel with center horn button, steel bumpers, manual-adjust full-bench seat, one-piece back glass, non-remote mirrors, non-tint windows, zero body moldings with plain-Jane badges, and … … … jumper cables. No doubt about it… she’s a no-frills “fleet” order for sure. Where’s the fire extinguisher and six-pack cooler? Looks like it has an auto transmission, speed control and maybe an FM radio though?
> 
> It used to be that all pickup trucks were built like that… they were designed for real men, doing real men’s work. The pickup truck was forever ruined when women and suburban yuppie cowboy wanna-be’s started driving them. A rubber floor and vinyl seat used to be the standard equipment; now-a-days it’s an option and costs extra.



I like plain. My 88 has all the bells and whistles, most of which no longer ding or whistle. 

No cruise on this one, just delay wipers you're seeing. I'd prefer a manual, but it was one of those deals, I was looking for a plow for the old truck, and came across this one with plow for less than most half decent plows were going for. It does have an aftermarket 2-knob AM/FM/Cassette in it. I think I've still got a box full of Waylon, Alabama, and Sawyer Brown tapes somewhere to keep me company. If this one had a solid front axle with lockouts and wing windows, it'd be even better.

Fire ext and first aid kit are on the list. Who needs a 6 pack cooler this time of year? It's in the basement just in case though.

Tomorrow I'll be back with a loaded picture. I plan on getting a couple loads, so there should be a side by side shot of both the black beasts with a load on em.


----------



## Hansenj11

Moss Man said:


> Got this a couple days ago, 1999 Ford F800 5.9 Cummins Auto Transmission 4-5 yard dump, soon to hold 2 full cords;



Nice truck. What did you pay for it?


----------



## Moss Man

Hansenj11 said:


> Nice truck. What did you pay for it?



I traded a 5 acre camplot for it which is worth appoximately $9000.-$11,000.


----------



## branchbuzzer

Steve NW WI said:


> White door might get a shot of gloss black rattle can, not sure yet.



I'd leave the white door as-is. 

Then put a rotating light or two on the roof, siren, maybe an emblem on the door. You can then pull up to unsuspecting wood scroungers, zap 'em with the lights, flash a plastic badge and say, "Firewood Police. Sir, I'm afraid I'll have to confiscate this load...."


----------



## Steve NW WI

I promised a loaded pic, here's both my trucks full of elm:






That $$%% bed liner is coming out as soon as the box is empty. I lost my tailgate stack on the way back from the woods, it just slid right out on that slippery SOB. I'll get some of that cheap spray in liner in a can and redneck reline it. When I put something in the box, I want it to stay there.

I forgot how big a pain in the azz it is to load without a suitable guard on the back window. I still managed to tap the window with a round today, and had flashbacks! I'm gonna cut some plywood for now, and make some brackets to hang it on the light bar. Maybe if the other truck goes down the road, I'll swap that rack on this one, otherwise some upgrades with the welder to this one will do.

The only other problem is a minor one. That 8 1/2' plow hanging out the front makes getting around in the woods harder, but it ain't coming off till April, so I'll deal with it.

I'm looking forward to getting this thing finished up and on the road.


----------



## Dalmatian90

> That $$%% bed liner is coming out as soon as the box is empty. I lost my tailgate stack on the way back from the woods, it just slid right out on that slippery SOB.



One of the most hilarious things I've ever seen was at an intersection in Worcester one day on my way in to work.

This intersection is a busy one, with no turn arrow. Folks going left are notorious for punching it to sneak across on-coming traffic soon as the light turns green.

I'm a few cars back and in the right lane, there's no one in the left lane except a pickup with a load of plywood -- as high as the sides of the bed. So I had a great view.

Light turns green.

They punch it as expected.

And like a scene out of Looney Tunes, the load of plywood doesn't move one inch. I swear to God it hung in the air for a moment just like Wile E. Coyote before landing in a still perfect stack on the pavement.

The look on their faces were priceless as they stopped on the street they just turned onto to look back at their load of plywood


----------



## leatherman92

i have one of those plastic liner an they STUCK! im about to buy a flat bed so i wont have to worry about it.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterff

Here are some of mine. The first one is all red oak. The trailer is 8'x16' with 3' sides.


----------



## LAH

That Sterff is a load....


----------



## Sterff

LAH said:


> That Sterff is a load....



Haha yeah. That trailer is 7K GVW and Im looking for a 14K trailer. It was overloaded in those pictures :msp_biggrin: In the last picture I went to leave and the trailer deck was sitting on the tires. I had to unload some wood. I was only going 3 or 4 miles though.


----------



## memory

Sterff said:


> Haha yeah. That trailer is 7K GVW and Im looking for a 14K trailer. It was overloaded in those pictures :msp_biggrin: In the last picture I went to leave and the trailer deck was sitting on the tires. I had to unload some wood. I was only going 3 or 4 miles though.



If you don't mind, what did that trailer cost you without the sides? We have been hauling logs lately and a flatbed would make it easier to load and unload, I would like a little heavier rated trailer and maybe a little longer.


----------



## Sterff

memory said:


> If you don't mind, what did that trailer cost you without the sides? We have been hauling logs lately and a flatbed would make it easier to load and unload, I would like a little heavier rated trailer and maybe a little longer.



It cost me $3000 out the door but, I should have bought at least a 10K to begin with. My next trailer will be at least a 20' to help reduce tongue weight. The nice thing about hauling logs is, I can remove the sides and roll the logs off with a digging iron. I have about $200 in lumber and screws for the sides.


----------



## Jere39

Use this small balanced trailer (¾ ton) to pull loads from the woods around my house. Pull it to the drive way with the small tractor, then I switch to my truck for delivery. This small operation has been basically paying for my equipment and thats about it for the past 20 years. No problem though, works for me:


----------



## wadeclinton

*My brother ans I's trucks*
















This is my 1965 F-600 Marmon Herrington 4x4. The center winch is getting removed. My uncle found me a knuckle boom so its going there.

Here is my 96 F350. I pull a 18' deckover that will hold 4 cords with the side racks on.






Here is my brothers, its a 56 f-250. It started as a 2wd with a 12' bed. Now its on a F-600 frame and axles. The center winch is a 1934 braden 25000 lb.


----------



## Jakers

dang man, thems some nice lookin wood haulers there. sure beats hand loading and hand unloading a pickup. ill bet the winches and dump boxes are nice to have.


----------



## John D

Sterff said:


> Haha yeah. That trailer is 7K GVW and Im looking for a 14K trailer. It was overloaded in those pictures :msp_biggrin: In the last picture I went to leave and the trailer deck was sitting on the tires. I had to unload some wood. I was only going 3 or 4 miles though.



I'll put my guess at over double the 7k... When i load my 14k 7x 14 dump w 3 ft sides up to the top with mixed hardwoods mostly oak and locust it's over 15k...you've got more room to load with 8x16...I'm sure my trailers empty weight is about 1500 more than yours but your clearly carrying more wood than I am.... Your getting your money's worth out of that trailer!


----------



## bore_pig

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll get some of that cheap spray in liner in a can and redneck reline it.



I recommend Herculiner. The roll-on stuff. Works GREAT! BTW- Nice pic.


----------



## mingo

Here's my wood haulerView attachment 220451


----------



## Steve NW WI

mingo said:


> here's my wood hauler



cheater


----------



## Beefie

Steve NW WI said:


> cheater



:agree2:

Beefie


----------



## John D

Jealous! One of those loads would heat my house for year or more...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mingo

Steve NW WI said:


> cheater



Sorry didn't read the ground rules.


----------



## mt.stalker

mingo said:


> Here's my wood haulerView attachment 220451



Lol , I like it . Almost 10 full cords in one load :hmm3grin2orange:
That would last me 2 yrs.


----------



## EDM Mike

Here's a pic from Today


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is a picture of my wood hauler, I have posted pics of it before but I thought this picture I took this morning just looks cool.


----------



## EXCALIBER

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of my wood hauler, I have posted pics of it before but I thought this picture I took this morning just looks cool.



Nice truck. My neighbors got one just like it I though about buying, but can't seem to find anywhere to get parts for the old Dodges. Think his is a 47 model. Where do you find parts at?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Alot of the parts can be bought from napa. The inline 6 (251c.i.) was use from way back then up into the 70's or later. I am also a member on a forum about this era of trucks, just like old chainsaws parts can be hard to come by.


----------



## Sterff

Here's one of my loads...


----------



## Chopper G

M101a2 Mil Trailer I got for around $500 via auction. Works great!

Its uber tough, has functioning surge brakes, parking brakes, front and rear adjustable "landing gear", mil-spec off-road tires and a pintle hitch/lunette set-up that is perfect for the crazy tow angles achieved when extracting wood from the outback. Been real solid and versatile.

W/ the parking brakes and f/r landing gear, you can park it and load/unload or jump in/out of it without fear of it tipping/moving. Love it.


----------



## Tyler259

Nice Trailer! Did you get that on Gov Liquidation?

What kind of truck do you haul it with, I really want to get one.

Also what hitch did you buy?

Enjoy!


----------



## tomtrees58

Steiff said:


> Here's another load from this weekend...


hey there's leaves on the trees wtf:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chopper G

Tyler259 said:


> Nice Trailer! Did you get that on Gov Liquidation?
> 
> What kind of truck do you haul it with, I really want to get one.
> 
> Also what hitch did you buy?
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks!

Yep, a GL acquisition. Depending on your location/luck, you can get one for as little as $250. The thing needed nothing - full tread tires, fresh grease oozing from the bearings, fully functional everything, etc. W/ the surge brakes, it tows like its not even there. I highly reccomend one for all your hauling needs!

I'm using a solid-shanked 14 hole pintle hitch assembly w/ a reinforced back plate I got from etrailer. Working very well. 


I haul it w/ my modded Isuzu Uber-Trooper (202k miles and still hauling strong).


----------



## Tyler259

Awesome. I was reading a thread on these trailers on another forum and they seem very versatile and for a great price.


----------



## woodweasel

tomtrees58 said:


> hey there's leaves on the trees wtf:hmm3grin2orange:



Good call!


----------



## wndwlkr

Here's what i use around the farm.


----------



## woodweasel

is that a 3 legged dog?


----------



## wndwlkr

It sure does look that way, but she actually has all 4.


----------



## 70flyingv

Hedge said:


> This is my rig that I use for the quick to the woods and search for wood trips. I found this load on saturday afternoon wish I could find more like it darn nice wood..



Badass!


----------



## Sterff

tomtrees58 said:


> hey there's leaves on the trees wtf:hmm3grin2orange:



Woops that was the wrong picture lol!


----------



## hanniedog

wndwlkr got any pics of your wood burner?


----------



## wndwlkr

Don't want to hijack the thread, but here's a couple pics.


----------



## lmbrman

what I used this week :






gross weight :


----------



## mingo

Steve NW WI said:


> cheater



This betterView attachment 223048


----------



## adam21584

This is my wood hauler.


----------



## andydodgegeek

adam21584 said:


> This is my wood hauler.



Nice Dodge.


----------



## adam21584

Thanks your nearly my neighbor.


----------



## andydodgegeek

adam21584 said:


> Thanks your nearly my neighbor.



Where you at?


----------



## banshee67

nice one
looks like you can haul quite a bit of wood in that


----------



## coppersnowblue

Around home.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is what I used today. Cut up a big red oak with the modded 064 stihl. Noodled the whole tree up into manageable pieces. I am feeling a little sore now. I need a skidsteer!!!


----------



## adam21584

cedar/ oak grove I work in forest lake.


----------



## LAH

Nice load Andy


----------



## andydodgegeek

LAH said:


> Nice load Andy



Thanks, I'm still a little bit sore today.


----------



## Hedgerow

Loaded the tractor up this weekend to go push brush up and pull trees out of another fence row.






Tree line almost gone...


----------



## Sterff

Here's how I get wood to the house...


----------



## _CROW

What are the bed dimensions?



Chopper G said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yep, a GL acquisition. Depending on your location/luck, you can get one for as little as $250. The thing needed nothing - full tread tires, fresh grease oozing from the bearings, fully functional everything, etc. W/ the surge brakes, it tows like its not even there. I highly reccomend one for all your hauling needs!
> 
> I'm using a solid-shanked 14 hole pintle hitch assembly w/ a reinforced back plate I got from etrailer. Working very well.
> 
> 
> I haul it w/ my modded Isuzu Uber-Trooper (202k miles and still hauling strong).


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love a Deere!!!


----------



## Jere39

Visited Dad today. At 83 he still heats his house with wood in the winter and prefers locust from the thickets on the old homestead farm. Somewhere along the line he inherited an old Plymouth Powerwagon or some such hemi powered, highly altered vehicle. Latest alteration, a stool on a rope he can use to get in and out. He climbs in, pulls up the stool, and is ready to throw it out when he gets to his next cutting site.






Most of the truck is seriously suffering from rust corrosion, but the floor of the back has been reinforced with an diamond plate. Doesn't hold as much as some of the big rigs shown on this thread, but Dad only cuts a tank of gas at a time, then rests for a while. Here is his collection of some real old equipment that ride in the back:






And here he is resting after bucking this old locust tree he had pulled out of the thicket with his mudder. I helped load this load to haul back to the lean-to where the splitter and the next two years of firewood already is stacked:


----------



## coog

A great inspiration! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jags

Jere39 said:


> Somewhere along the line he inherited an old Plymouth Powerwagon or some such hemi powered, highly altered vehicle.



It appears to be a late 70's Powerwagon/Ramcharger. It also has a fully removable top (from windshield back) and a factory roll bar. Does that one have 2 wheel drive LOW? I had one that was a military version (bought from conservation dept) that was a 440 with 2 hi/4hi - 2 low/4 low. Darndest transfer case I ever saw. It would easily run 40 mph in low gear (top out around 50). My understanding was that they were mil-spec'd to pull big guns.

Cool for sure and tough as heck in the swamp.


----------



## banshee67

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta love a Deere!!!



hell of a load of cherry youve got yourself on that Deere there hedge!


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> hell of a load of cherry youve got yourself on that Deere there hedge!



It's ALL Cherry around here!!! Even if it's yellow!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Love the ramcharger. I am kind of a dodge geek, I have owned I can't remember how many ramchargers and trucks. Looks like a fun wood hauled.


----------



## avason

the kodiak is a horse...i like mine


----------



## banshee67

Hedgerow said:


> It's ALL Cherry around here!!! Even if it's yellow!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


:hmm3grin2orange:
so what species is that anyways ?


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> so what species is that anyways ?



Honey Locust... But you were close!!! It is pink!!!


----------



## rwoods

_CROW said:


> What are the bed dimensions?



M-101 Trailer, Cargo, 3/4 ton Specifications
Length, overall 147 inches 
Length, cargo box 76 inches 
Width, overall 73.5 inches 
Width, cargo box 65.5 inches 
Height 35 inches 
Height w/cover 83 inches 
Ground clearance 14 inches 
Weight 1,340 lbs 
Capacity 1,500 lbs (M101A3: 2,000 lbs) 
Note: Dimenstions are for the M101A2 variant. 

Ron


----------



## EasyStumpin




----------



## marcomjl

EasyStumpin said:


>



Man I got to get a dump trailer like that. My F450 would abuse it.


----------



## EasyStumpin

Everytime I push the "up" button, it's like a massage!


----------



## _CROW

Do you have any better pics of your hitch setup?



nvrs said:


> here is my latest addition... lots of stuff ahead, new braked axle, in bed crane, new camo paint etc... oh and something better than the trailblazer to tow it with...(maybe use my k5?)


----------



## rwoods

I bought a new (to me) wood hauler today. I'm downsizing from my old wood hauler. Ron

New wood hauler
















Old wood hauler


----------



## jrclen

The old way





The new way





The wood


----------



## oifla

here's my craftsman gt-18 (three speed with a high/low) hauling half a load on my m416 trailer. the gt-18 also hauls a full load , up my pretty steep driveway, without much problem:


----------



## sbutler1108

*My firewood haulers*

Just wanted to post a few pictures of my trucks and my new 1715 ford firewood hauler


----------



## cnice_37

sbutler1108 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of my trucks and my new 1715 ford firewood hauler



Nice carryall - custom made?


----------



## sbutler1108

*carry all*

i bought the frame at tsc but added all the tubing and wood thanks for the compliment


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, that IS nice Brody!!! Does it ever make ya light in the front?


----------



## marcomjl

Here's my rig on a load a couple days ago. First time dealing with Sassafras AND I LOVE IT! Smells so good and not over powering. Have some little saplings and roots so I plan on growing some myself and making some tea/real root beer!

View attachment 228964
View attachment 228965


----------



## Hedgerow

marcomjl said:


> Here's my rig on a load a couple days ago. First time dealing with Sassafras AND I LOVE IT! Smells so good and not over powering. Have some little saplings and roots so I plan on growing some myself and making some tea/real root beer!
> 
> View attachment 228964
> View attachment 228965



And some Ford rep headed your way when the gun is re loaded!!!


----------



## sbutler1108

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, that IS nice Brody!!! Does it ever make ya light in the front?



yeah when i fill it all the way up i have to back up steep hills but on decents ground it goes great


----------



## Hedgerow

sbutler1108 said:


> yeah when i fill it all the way up i have to back up steep hills but on decents ground it goes great



Put a loader on it and double up on the wood hauling awesomeness...


----------



## zogger

sbutler1108 said:


> i bought the frame at tsc but added all the tubing and wood thanks for the compliment



Tractor cargo box is the BEST. I built mine all from a big oak skid then pressure treated. I use the hay forks to tote it around. Love it. Lower to ground, roll in huge rounds, pick it up, toodle on down the line through mud or whatever. Just improves traction. Built mine with a removable back panel, with extensions. I clamp a big iron pipe on there and can pull rolls of wire fencing or barbed wire with it, man, that's handy.


----------



## benp

I picked this up today for the wheeler. 

Locally made. The deck is Popple and sides are pine. Both milled from the builders own trees. 

I threw some stain on her since the wood was raw and she really sassed up with 2 coats. 

2200 lb rated axles, hi speed bearings, and 16" ground clearance. It should suit me well


----------



## Jakers

thats a really nice looking trailer there. makes mine look cheap and flimsy... guess ill have to upgrade again

rep sent


----------



## GrizzyDan

My retired hauler, still alive yet now I am babying it.





Or not.. 






Upgraded to:





and





Adding splitter and conveyor to the 3ph on the tractor currently, may add a log deck later and go full processor with it.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's a couple pics of how I get wood, out of the woods, around the house. If I only need a little I use the wheel barrow. If I need more, I use the trailer. The trailer holds exactly 1/2 cord. If I need to go out on the road I have an eight foot dump trailer, Joe.


----------



## benp

I like that!! Pretty creative with the hitch and wheelbarrow...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jere39

My operation is probably way smaller than most of you. I cut in the woods out my back door. I like to buck a tank of gas in the Dolmar PS 510 of downed red oak, then take a break. Then I get the JD and the small cart and wind my way through the trees without making a road or path, grab a load, take it back to my stacks where I unload, split, and stack. Then back into the woods. Usually takes about 6-8 of these loads to clean up a gas tank of cuts. I can get this done in a day if I take enough breaks.






And here is my day of work stacked for delivery tomorrow (JIT Firewood) This time of year I am splitting wood that has been down about 6 months, and should be perfect for next winter.


----------



## BigE

Jere39 said:


> My operation is probably way smaller than most of you. I cut in the woods out my back door. I like to buck a tank of gas in the Dolmar PS 510 of downed red oak, then take a break. Then I get the JD and the small cart and wind my way through the trees without making a road or path, grab a load, take it back to my stacks where I unload, split, and stack. Then back into the woods. Usually takes about 6-8 of these loads to clean up a gas tank of cuts. I can get this done in a day if I take enough breaks.



I did the same thing for a few years before I got my tractor, and I still use this setup to haul wood from my main stacks to the area under the deck next to the back door. It takes about 6 loads to haul a full cord. 

The biggest problem I had was that I was getting stuck too often. I got the back tires filled with Rimguard (beet juice) and that really helped with the getting stuck problem.

Now I just use my tractor with the front end loader bucket, and I've got a bigger trailer that I sometimes hook up if I have a lot of wood to move.


----------



## TJ-Bill

Finally I get to add some pics.

New to me Wood hauler, went out for my 1st wood scrounge last weekend. I was really happy the truck..


----------



## stihl362

here are my wood haulers. My bolens tractor and ATV i use in the woods and i use my truck and trailer for deliveries. My old garden tractor and quad move that trailer around too but I'm working on building an off road trailer, I'm tired of breaking wires and lights in the woods cause i can't maneuver that well
View attachment 231004
View attachment 231005
View attachment 231006


----------



## Jakers

stihl362 said:


> here are my wood haulers. My bolens tractor and ATV i use in the woods and i use my truck and trailer for deliveries. My old garden tractor and quad move that trailer around too but I'm working on building an off road trailer, I'm tired of breaking wires and lights in the woods cause i can't maneuver that well
> View attachment 231004
> View attachment 231005
> View attachment 231006



i just have to post your pics so people will know what im sayin when i say i love the straight pipe


----------



## stihl362

Jakers said:


> i just have to post your pics so people will know what im sayin when i say i love the straight pipe



thanks and thanks for posting them. i still haven't figured out how to do that yet. I picked that pipe off a harley at a scrapyard


----------



## ewdudley

*Grab a quick jag after work ATV trailer.*

Hook up and go.
http://www.**********/talk/attachments/000_0047-jpg.65262/

View attachment 237213

View attachment 237214

View attachment 237215

View attachment 237216


----------



## Jere39

ewdudley said:


> Hook up and go.
> http://www.**********/talk/attachments/000_0047-jpg.65262/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237215
> 
> View attachment 237216



Nice looking set up! You could go into business


----------



## deerehunter

*new addition*

My new wood hauler and a pic of the old one.


----------



## taw250

This is my new wood hauler with a load of oak. It is not set up the way I want it yet but I am making due for now. My dad, brothers ,and I are cutting on 40 acres that has been timbererd and it getting thick now that it is warming up so that made it hard to use my 2008 duramax and not beat it up. I have the lift and hydraulics for the bed to dump I just have to find the time to install them.


----------



## missouriboy

View attachment 238025
View attachment 238026
View attachment 238027


----------



## LAH

missouriboy said:


> View attachment 238025
> View attachment 238026
> View attachment 238027



I like the big Ford & the little splitter.


----------



## missouriboy

It gets the job done. I have worked that little splitter so hard and it keeps on going just like my 455 rancher and 1992 F-250 with 250000 miles on it. 

Thanks


----------



## Jakers

missouriboy said:


> View attachment 238025
> View attachment 238026
> View attachment 238027



your pics


----------



## Curby

*Alaskan Wood Hauler*

I picked up this tracked dump rig about 2 years ago and we use it to get wood from all around our 40 acre place. There is are 100's of acres around us that has good firewood...its just tough to get to it...

View attachment 238086
View attachment 238087


----------



## owbguy




----------



## marcomjl

Curby said:


> I picked up this tracked dump rig about 2 years ago and we use it to get wood from all around our 40 acre place. There is are 100's of acres around us that has good firewood...its just tough to get to it...
> 
> View attachment 238086
> View attachment 238087



That things awesome. I would make some high sides for it and load the crap out of that thing.


----------



## Curby

marcomjl said:


> That things awesome. I would make some high sides for it and load the crap out of that thing.



You are reading my mind - we are going to put some stake pockets on that thing and run the sides up a couple of feet. Its a simple hydrostatic drive system so my boys can drive it with no problem.


----------



## LAH

missouriboy said:


> It gets the job done. I have worked that little splitter so hard and it keeps on going just like my 455 rancher and 1992 F-250 with 250000 miles on it.
> 
> Thanks



From the looks of you in that second picture I believe that was one of the days you worked the splitter hard.


----------



## BSD

I made a great improvement for my trucks (have two identical dump bodies). I put a movable cross bar that has a 2" receiver on it with a 3k lb winch mounted to a 2" hitch. I was able to haul up these 18" x 12' oak logs with it with out too much trouble. If/when this winch dies, I will go with a 5k lb winch next time. its only 3k lbs when its on the first wrap of the cable on the drum. when it gets short and wound over the drum a few times the rating drops to 1500lbs or so and these logs were somewhere around 1200 each not leaving it with much extra oomph.


----------



## Curby

BSD said:


> I made a great improvement for my trucks (have two identical dump bodies). I put a movable cross bar that has a 2" receiver on it with a 3k lb winch mounted to a 2" hitch. I was able to haul up these 18" x 12' oak logs with it with out too much trouble. If/when this winch dies, I will go with a 5k lb winch next time. its only 3k lbs when its on the first wrap of the cable on the drum. when it gets short and wound over the drum a few times the rating drops to 1500lbs or so and these logs were somewhere around 1200 each not leaving it with much extra oomph.



How do you get the leading edge of the log into the bed from its position on the ground?


----------



## missouriboy

Some more pics 
View attachment 238226

View attachment 238227


----------



## BSD

Curby said:


> How do you get the leading edge of the log into the bed from its position on the ground?


I put the body up to full height for the start of the pull and get them both partially on the body. then lower it down some and pull them to the nose of the body. if they hang up I use the cant hook to wiggle them around


----------



## Junkfxr

BSD said:


> I made a great improvement for my trucks (have two identical dump bodies). I put a movable cross bar that has a 2" receiver on it with a 3k lb winch mounted to a 2" hitch. I was able to haul up these 18" x 12' oak logs with it with out too much trouble. If/when this winch dies, I will go with a 5k lb winch next time. its only 3k lbs when its on the first wrap of the cable on the drum. when it gets short and wound over the drum a few times the rating drops to 1500lbs or so and these logs were somewhere around 1200 each not leaving it with much extra oomph.



I done the same thing a couple of years back on my dump trailer with a 9000 lb winch except that there is a cheap truck hoist mounted on the rear corner of the bed that is used to get the end of the log into the bed. Works great except for when the logs get wedged in the bed when trying to dump them.


----------



## R Walter

Curby said:


> I picked up this tracked dump rig about 2 years ago and we use it to get wood from all around our 40 acre place. There is are 100's of acres around us that has good firewood...its just tough to get to it...
> 
> View attachment 238086
> View attachment 238087



Down in my neck of the woods you have to get a permit to use anything with steel tracks because of all the ancient archeological sites that are everywhere.


----------



## Whitespider

I was sure I had, but…
Wow, I just looked this entire thread over (again) and I can’t believe I haven’t added my old wood hauler to it yet!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Whitespider said:


> I was sure I had, but…
> Wow, I just looked this entire thread over (again) and I can’t believe I haven’t added my old wood hauler to it yet!



I think I saw your tractor on an episode of the A-team. :kilt:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I saw your tractor on an episode of the A-team. :kilt:



Yeah, except it had some flame throwers and machine guns on it I think... 
Or was that McGuyver???


----------



## owbguy

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I saw your tractor on an episode of the A-team. :kilt:



looks about like the wrecker in the cartoon movie "Cars"... :msp_wink:


----------



## Aaron441

TOW Mater!


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;mRhRGk7r4m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRhRGk7r4m0[/video]

Mater...


----------



## Whitespider

*Hey!* Y’all makin’ fun of my wood hauler?
That just ain’t right… it’s takin’ a lot of years for it to evolve into what you see today.
Now you’ve gone and hurt my feelings. I can hardly see the key board through the tears to type this.
You guys are big meanies… I’m tellin’ my mom! You’re gonna’ be in big trouble now, my mom don’t like it when somebody is teasin’ me!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Whitespider said:


> *Hey!* Y’all makin’ fun of my wood hauler?
> That just ain’t right… it’s takin’ a lot of years for it to evolve into what you see today.
> Now you’ve gone and hurt my feelings. I can hardly see the key board through the tears to type this.
> You guys are big meanies… I’m tellin’ my mom! You’re gonna’ be in big trouble now, my mom don’t like it when somebody is teasin’ me!



Lighten up Francis.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## owbguy

Whitespider said:


> *Hey!* Y’all makin’ fun of my wood hauler?
> That just ain’t right… it’s takin’ a lot of years for it to evolve into what you see today.
> Now you’ve gone and hurt my feelings. I can hardly see the key board through the tears to type this.
> You guys are big meanies… I’m tellin’ my mom! You’re gonna’ be in big trouble now, my mom don’t like it when somebody is teasin’ me!



your wood hauler is a hero, just like in the movies


----------



## russhd1997

Whitespider said:


> *Hey!* Y’all makin’ fun of my wood hauler?
> That just ain’t right… it’s takin’ a lot of years for it to evolve into what you see today.
> Now you’ve gone and hurt my feelings. I can hardly see the key board through the tears to type this.
> You guys are big meanies… I’m tellin’ my mom! You’re gonna’ be in big trouble now, my mom don’t like it when somebody is teasin’ me!



Your wood hauler is a fine piece of rolling stock. The stacks of brake rotors for wheel weights are a nice touch. That's a lot of Yankee ingenuity there my friend.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Whitespider said:


> *Hey!* Y’all makin’ fun of my wood hauler?
> That just ain’t right… it’s takin’ a lot of years for it to evolve into what you see today.
> Now you’ve gone and hurt my feelings. I can hardly see the key board through the tears to type this.
> You guys are big meanies… I’m tellin’ my mom! You’re gonna’ be in big trouble now, my mom don’t like it when somebody is teasin’ me!



I'm just jealous. I have an old homelite garden tractor but have had the time yet to get it running. I will have to snap some pics of it and post them later on.


----------



## GeeVee

Fear not Whitey...

You may well have the best weight distribution hitch in the whole thread....

Not to mention you have a very Art Deco machina....


----------



## bigblockburris

*My ol' GMC*

Just got bed on.


----------



## zogger

bigblockburris said:


> Just got bed on.




--that'll work!


----------



## bigblockburris

*Dump!*

This is the first day I got it on.


----------



## Blackdog87

owbguy said:


>



I have absolutely no use for something like that... but I will trade you everything I own and my first born child for it. That thing is just awesome. How big is the bed? Whats top speed on that bad boy?


----------



## missouriboy

I want it lol.


----------



## bigblockburris

*Thanks!!!!*

Thanks for the kind words guys!
I really like it too. I had wanted one for along time.
Couldn't ever find exactly what I wanted so I built it!

BBB


----------



## little possum

.. But he swiped the bed off a real truck! (a dorf)


----------



## Plankton

My wood hauler loading this winters chordwood into the shed, 94 f350 7.3 idi. The truck is about half unloaded in the picture.


----------



## wadeclinton

I posted this truck up already, but it didn't have a load on. It's all clear sugar pine. The log was about 34" where we started cutting. We're up to 40", and it looks to be well over 50" at the butt.

View attachment 238869


View attachment 238870


----------



## Curby

Blackdog87 said:


> I have absolutely no use for something like that... but I will trade you everything I own and my first born child for it. That thing is just awesome. How big is the bed? Whats top speed on that bad boy?





owbguy said:


>




She has two speeds with a hydrostatic transmission. You push the rocker button to the "rabbit" picture and she does about 7.5 mph...and the "turtle" symbol gives about half of that at 4.3 mph. Not too much on the speed side...but it will go up or down a 30 deg incline (with a load) and across just about any downed tree / mud hole with ease. The bed is roughly 7' by 8.5' and holds 5.0 cu yds. heaped. I plan to add side stake pockets and rails for wood. The bed cubes out before weight is a problem.

Just so you know...it almost cost me half of everything I own. The wife was not impressed when I hauled that thing up the driveway. ps:


----------



## ric5141

Whitespider said:


> I was sure I had, but…
> Wow, I just looked this entire thread over (again) and I can’t believe I haven’t added my old wood hauler to it yet!



DO those weights on the rims really help with traction? I use an old Wheel Horse with chains at times in the woods and snow it gets to be a Pita. Curious if something like that would help out.

Nice rig ..


----------



## cnice_37

Plankton said:


>



Nice repurposing for the wood shed, err, building remnants.


----------



## Whitespider

ric5141 said:


> *DO those weights on the rims really help with traction? I use an old Wheel Horse with chains at times in the woods and snow it gets to be a Pita. Curious if something like that would help out.*



You bet they help with traction... Weight = Traction.
I didn't stop with just weights, I also filled the rear tires (tubes) with calcium chloride solution. Each one of those rears weighs around 150 pounds with the fluid, weights and chains.


----------



## bigblockburris

*This is for Lil' Possum!!!*

With polished alcoas!


----------



## zogger

Curby said:


> She has two speeds with a hydrostatic transmission. You push the rocker button to the "rabbit" picture and she does about 7.5 mph...and the "turtle" symbol gives about half of that at 4.3 mph. Not too much on the speed side...but it will go up or down a 30 deg incline (with a load) and across just about any downed tree / mud hole with ease. The bed is roughly 7' by 8.5' and holds 5.0 cu yds. heaped. I plan to add side stake pockets and rails for wood. The bed cubes out before weight is a problem.
> 
> Just so you know...it almost cost me half of everything I own. The wife was not impressed when I hauled that thing up the driveway. ps:



man, I don't get it. that thing could pay for itself. Slick as all get out. Can't understand why your old lady didn't see that, but.....

My GF here, this is the first farm she has had anything to do with, never been around tractors and big trucks and equipment, etc. Didn't take her long though and now she appreciates it all, can see how having the right tool for the right job just works out for the better. She's even stepped in a time or three and ran a tractor or the smaller dump truck, etc. Something *neither* of her now grown sons has done...city boys...they think she's pretty cool now.

Example, we have wood heat "OK, we can go down the hill to the edge of that swamp and A wheelbarrow back the firewood, or B use the tractor...pick one". Once you really have to do a job and it isn't theoretical, you make the right decision.

Anyway, glad you got to keep it, even if you had to go through some grief, much cooler than the usual truck or quad.


----------



## missouriboy

I love to see those old fords loaded down with wood.


----------



## LAH

missouriboy said:


> I love to see those old fords loaded down with wood.



Don't remember if I posted this or not. 1977 Ford F250. Wheelbase was extended to 150" & a one ton differential added. The engine is a stock 351/400, 4 speed granny low, .410 ratio, & 10 ply rubber.


----------



## Hedgerow

missouriboy said:


> I love to see those old fords loaded down with wood.







F350srw Crew cab.


----------



## Blackdog87

LAH said:


> Don't remember if I posted this or not. 1977 Ford F250. Wheelbase was extended to 150" & a one ton differential added. The engine is a stock 351/400, 4 speed granny low, .410 ratio, & 10 ply rubber.



Very cool. Growing up, Dad had a 78 highboy. Went through a couple engines but dad kept it running till cancer got it. I used to think it was so cool when i was kid, that I could lift up the floor mat and see the road going by beneath us. lol. Dad sold it off just before I was old enough to drive and i'v been missing it ever since. There are a couple late seventies Fords on Craigslist right now and I'v been really tempted to bring one home. Just havn't found the right one yet i think.


----------



## LAH

They are a great old school vehicle but not cheap to operate. Mine got 9MPG up hill, down hill, or around the side the hill.:smile2:


----------



## Junkfxr

LAH said:


> They are a great old school vehicle but not cheap to operate. Mine got 9MPG up hill, down hill, or around the side the hill.:smile2:



I hear you on the not cheap to operate. I had 75 Hi Boy a long time ago that had a 360, auto, full time 4wd NP 203 transfer case that got just a shade over 5 mpg highway, city, off road, empty or with 10,000 lbs behind it. You didn't go far with that 19 gallon fuel tank. Oh yeah, just had a flash back, couldn't stop it either with a load on with drum brakes all the way around.


----------



## Dog_River

*wood hauler*

1972 F 250 360 ci, 4 speed, 4 x 4 

View attachment 239527


Dog_River

Sorry, cant figure out how to display the photo instead of the link. noob on this site !


----------



## Jere39

Dog_River said:


> 1972 F 250 360 ci, 4 speed, 4 x 4
> 
> View attachment 239527
> 
> 
> Dog_River
> 
> Sorry, cant figure out how to display the photo instead of the link. noob on this site !



Here you go:


----------



## Dog_River

Thank You !

Dog_River


----------



## benp

Here's some of the new wagon on it's maiden blowdown scavenging voyages.
















Did absolutely fantastic. Just floated along. 

Once unloaded and swept out, you couldn't even tell anything was in the trailer. Awesome.


----------



## Halligan

Jere39 said:


> Here you go:



There was one of these listed in my local Craigslist a couple of weeks ago. It was in mint condition with no rust and low miles (50,000 I think) for about $6,000. I thought about it for a minute or ten but figured i could spend that money elswhere.


----------



## Halligan

The link is still active so here it is. I was wrong on the miles though it has 63,000. 1970 ford f250 4 wheel drive highboy


----------



## ck25hulk

*My F350 Wood Hauler*

So finally I got a good load worth posting up on this thread. Bought the truck back in Sept, been doing a lot of work to get maintenance back up to par. Welded up a headache rack and some side rails to go with it, . Now after seeing Jere39's pic,, I'm thinking about adding a heavier bumper with a basket on the front of the truck to save room in the cab. I get my wood up in PA and haul it back to VA.


----------



## TriCountyLawn




----------



## Mowingman

View attachment 241356
View attachment 241357


The dodge has been my wood hauler this last year. I am really overloading it, by a lot. Last week, I bought the big Kodiak. It should do a lot better on my long wood haul.
Jeff


----------



## marcomjl

Mowingman said:


> View attachment 241356
> View attachment 241357
> 
> 
> The dodge has been my wood hauler this last year. I am really overloading it, by a lot. Last week, I bought the big Kodiak. It should do a lot better on my long wood haul.
> Jeff



Do you hand unload right into a stack?


----------



## Mowingman

Trying to get them to show up. Guess that did not work.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*your photos*


----------



## Driver625

Mowingman, how far are you hauling wood that you need a bunk? Never mind I see you're from Texas, everything's bigger. Nice Kodiak, bunk and all!


----------



## Mowingman

marcomjl said:


> Do you hand unload right into a stack?



Yes, I have rows of "T" posts set up in 2 rows, and spaced at 8" intervals I can back down between the rows and unload off each side. The trailer holds 8 ricks. 
With the Dodge, the trailer, and a load of green wood, I usually am grossing about 31,000. Too much for the transmission and clutch in the 1 ton.
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman

2tree,
Thanks for making the photos show up.

Driver625,
I don't need the bunk, as the haul is only 107 miles one way. However, the truck had the sleeper on it, and the price was right. The Kodiak has a 3116 Cat, 10spd Fuller Trans, air ride, and air brakes. I paid $5600.00 for it. Too good of a deal to pass up.
Jeff


----------



## vincem77

Here is my wood hauler. I beat her up a bit, but try not to travel too far with load like this.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Here is a picture of my woodhauler, Not loaded up with wood at the time though. We drive it right down the trail to where we are cutting.View attachment 241460


Its a nice truck, got a lot of money invested in it


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Here is a picture of my woodhauler, Not loaded up with wood at the time though. We drive it right down the trail to where we are cutting.View attachment 241460
> 
> 
> Its a nice truck, got a lot of money invested in it



Them are good rigs... Here's your pic.


----------



## owbguy

ShaneLogs said:


> Here is a picture of my woodhauler, Not loaded up with wood at the time though. We drive it right down the trail to where we are cutting.View attachment 241460
> 
> 
> Its a nice truck, got a lot of money invested in it



Is that you in that picture? Always interesting to see a face after you've seen a name.


----------



## Driver625

Mowingman, you got a screaming deal. Always better to have a bunk and not need it than to not have one and need it. Air ride too? That's awesome.


----------



## Mowingman

Thanks. I have been shopping for a truck about this size for nearly 6 months. These medium size trucks really are hard to find, at reasonable prices. This one was on Craigslist earlier this year at a higher price, so I passed on it.
When it showed up again, closer to home, and at a lower price, i jumped on it. The guy I bought it from, had purchased it for a specific project. That project fell through, so he just needed it gone. Getting it inspected tomorrow, then hope to start hauling in about a week.
Jeff





Driver625 said:


> Mowingman, you got a screaming deal. Always better to have a bunk and not need it than to not have one and need it. Air ride too? That's awesome.


----------



## ft. churchill

Old school chevy 1/2 ton, you know the formula, 4" lift, 33"s, 4 speed, 350 engine pumped way up. Home made trailer on a moblie home axle. Uses the same tires and wheels as my truck, it's safer in the desert if it can all interchange. Gives ya options if you break down somewhere.[View attachment 241545
View attachment 241544


----------



## Hedgerow

ft. churchill said:


> Old school chevy 1/2 ton, you know the formula, 4" lift, 33"s, 4 speed, 350 engine pumped way up. Home made trailer on a moblie home axle. Uses the same tires and wheels as my truck, it's safer in the desert if it can all interchange. Gives ya options if you break down somewhere.[View attachment 241545
> View attachment 241544



Sheeesh!!! How far you gotta run to find a tree???


----------



## cowroy

Love the truck ft. churchill. Looks to be in really nice shape for it's age.


----------



## andydodgegeek

My new wood hauler. 1964 International Loadstar 1700. 




And this is what I will be using to fill it. 1996 Bobcat 853




Getting firewood just got easier.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lmbrman

andydodgegeek said:


> My new wood hauler. 1964 International Loadstar 1700.
> 
> And this is what I will be using to fill it. 1996 Bobcat 853
> 
> Getting firewood just got easier.:msp_biggrin:



well, i was hopin to see another dodge, but looks good anyway :hmm3grin2orange:

glad to see you got a good operator for the bobcat :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Andy, I tried to give ya some 'Binder rep, but can't hit ya just yet. What's under the hood, 392?

My Dad put a lot of miles on a couple old Loadstars back in the day working for the township:


----------



## kgip2k

My wood hauler


----------



## mark100pe

*Works like a charm...*

I bought some military trailers from a govliquidation auction and they work great for hauling and storing wood. They have rails and a tarp cover that gives you 9' x 6' x 5' high of storage space. I plan on filling them with firewood and parking them next to my basement back door so I can get to the wood just by opening the door. We heat entirely with a wood fired boiler (heat exchanger in forced air duct work), so I need to bring in wood every day or stack it in the basement. 

In the mean time, I'm using them to haul logs out of the woods. I made a hitch for my skid steer and converted one of the trailers to a 2" ball hitch so I can pull it with my truck. I use the big flat bed trailer for large loads, but it is not as easy to get up into the woods with the low trailer.


----------



## cowroy

mark100pe, I will rep you when I can. That is a great lookin set up you have there :msp_thumbup:


----------



## marcomjl

mark100pe said:


> I bought some military trailers from a govliquidation auction and they work great for hauling and storing wood. They have rails and a tarp cover that gives you 9' x 6' x 5' high of storage space. I plan on filling them with firewood and parking them next to my basement back door so I can get to the wood just be opening the door. We heat entirely with a wood fired boiler (heat exchanger in forced air duct work), so I need to bring in wood every day or stack it in the basement.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm using them to haul logs out of the woods. I made a hitch for my skid steer and converted one of the trailers to a 2" ball hitch so I can pull it with my truck. I use the big flat bed trailer for large loads, but it is not as easy to get up into the woods with the low trailer.




Awesome setup man. How do you like the ASV. I'm looking to sell my Toro Dingo for a ASV RC30.


Cool idea on using the trailers for storage also.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> mark100pe, I will rep you when I can. That is a great lookin set up you have there :msp_thumbup:



I'm out too... Dang Rep HO's...:msp_mad:


----------



## mark100pe

marcomjl said:


> Awesome setup man. How do you like the ASV. I'm looking to sell my Toro Dingo for a ASV RC30.
> 
> 
> Cool idea on using the trailers for storage also.



Thanks! I love the ASV. I used to have a Case wheeled skidsteer and there is no comparison. The ASV has extreemly low ground pressure. You exert more pressure on the ground from walking then the ASV does. 7 psi as I recall. Therefore, you can go on snow, wet ground, etc. and I can drive across the yard without leaving any ruts. 

It has a 540 rpm PTO and they make a three point attachment so you can use tractor attachments on it. I run a bush hog on mine. It also has a standard 2" receiver on the front AND back, so you can slide in a normal truck hitch and move trailers. 

It has low flow AND high flow auxiliary hydraulic hook ups, so you can run about anything with it. I have a totally hydraulic fire wood processor that I made and I hook the ASV to it and it powers everything (hydraulic drive motor for conveyor, 3" cylinder for lift table, and two 5" cylinders for log splitter). I can run it all at only about 1,000 rpm engine speed (normal operating speed is 2,500 rpms) 

The ASVC RC30 is a pretty small machine. Mine is a turbo diesel that puts out about 70 hp (as I recall). If you do much pulling or going up hills, you wouldn't want anything smaller.


----------



## marcomjl

mark100pe said:


> Thanks! I love the ASV. I used to have a Case wheeled skidsteer and there is no comparison. The ASV has extreemly low ground pressure. You exert more pressure on the ground from walking then the ASV does. 7 psi as I recall. Therefore, you can go on snow, wet ground, etc. and I can drive across the yard without leaving any ruts.
> 
> It has a 540 rpm PTO and they make a three point attachment so you can use tractor attachments on it. I run a bush hog on mine. It also has a standard 2" receiver on the front AND back, so you can slide in a normal truck hitch and move trailers.
> 
> It has low flow AND high flow auxiliary hydraulic hook ups, so you can run about anything with it. I have a totally hydraulic fire wood processor that I made and I hook the ASV to it and it powers everything (hydraulic drive motor for conveyor, 3" cylinder for lift table, and two 5" cylinders for log splitter). I can run it all at only about 1,000 rpm engine speed (normal operating speed is 2,500 rpms)
> 
> The ASVC RC30 is a pretty small machine. Mine is a turbo diesel that puts out about 70 hp (as I recall). If you do much pulling or going up hills, you wouldn't want anything smaller.




Thanks for the info. I have to stick with smaller machines for my masonry and landscape business. At times I can only fit through a fence gate.


----------



## StephenA

*Yup, Its another wood hauler....*

Hello All, First post here. Just thought I'd share my hauler. its a '79 Dodge Power Wagon. Picked up from a neighbor for $500. I named it Sherman after the tank. i.e. its loud and rattles a lot. 
View attachment 241872


I've got a nice load of Fir. All these trees were killed in a forest fire in 08, so its standing dead. Mostly dry as well. I can cut and burn as needed.

Not only has it hauled my firewood, but also almost all the trees for my log cabin.


----------



## Jere39

Great looking truck, and quite a load on there:



> StephenA
> Yup, Its another wood hauler....
> 
> Hello All, First post here. Just thought I'd share my hauler. its a '79 Dodge Power Wagon. Picked up from a neighbor for $500. I named it Sherman after the tank. i.e. its loud and rattles a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a nice load of Fir. All these trees were killed in a forest fire in 08, so its standing dead. Mostly dry as well. I can cut and burn as needed.
> 
> Not only has it hauled my firewood, but also almost all the trees for my log cabin. .


----------



## marcomjl

StephenA said:


> Hello All, First post here. Just thought I'd share my hauler. its a '79 Dodge Power Wagon. Picked up from a neighbor for $500. I named it Sherman after the tank. i.e. its loud and rattles a lot.
> View attachment 241872
> 
> 
> I've got a nice load of Fir. All these trees were killed in a forest fire in 08, so its standing dead. Mostly dry as well. I can cut and burn as needed.
> 
> Not only has it hauled my firewood, but also almost all the trees for my log cabin.



We want pictures of the cabin!


Please:tongue2:


----------



## lmbrman

Hedgerow said:


> I'm out too... Dang Rep HO's...:msp_mad:



got him for ya -


----------



## ShaneLogs

owbguy said:


> Is that you in that picture? Always interesting to see a face after you've seen a name.



Yes that is me! Just a wee bit young  15 years young, I'll be 16 in september, thanks for liking my ride


----------



## StephenA

Marcomjl, I posted the cabin in the picture forum. its called ... wait for it... "cabin pics". 

Original and surprising name, huh? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is my new wood hauler. I bought it a couple of weeks ago but wasnt able to get it untill today. I had to drive it home about 125 mile from where I purchased it. It is a 1964 International Loadstar 1700. Used to be a fire truck with a tank on the back and previous owner installed the dump box. I got it home and washed it and took some pictures. Cant wait to load it.


----------



## Moss Man

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is my new wood hauler. I bought it a couple of weeks ago but wasnt able to get it untill today. I had to drive it home about 125 mile from where I purchased it. It is a 1964 International Loadstar 1700. Used to be a fire truck with a tank on the back and previous owner installed the dump box. I got it home and washed it and took some pictures. Cant wait to load it.



I had a 68 just about like that one only it had the longer 14' body, that ole gal hauled a few thousand tons of gravel and did it with ease.

Yours is a darn clean looking rig, I do believe you will enjoy it!


----------



## Junkfxr

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is my new wood hauler. I bought it a couple of weeks ago but wasnt able to get it untill today. I had to drive it home about 125 mile from where I purchased it. It is a 1964 International Loadstar 1700. Used to be a fire truck with a tank on the back and previous owner installed the dump box. I got it home and washed it and took some pictures. Cant wait to load it.
> 
> Way cool old Binder. Grew up with a bunch of those. Air brakes? 2 speed rear? We need some specs.


----------



## andydodgegeek

345 v8, 5spd trans, 2spd rear axle, hydraulic brakes, 4 yard dump box. Everything works including all the lights, even the two spot lights. Truck only has just over 26000 miles on it. Its been kept in a garage its whole life. I need to put a couple of bucket seats in it and replace one u-joint in the pto shaft, other than that its good to go. I had been looking for a dump truck for a while now and naturally I wanted a Dodge but when this came up I didnt hesitate. I always liked the old binders.


----------



## mikereynolds

*I haul vary simalar to that*



Mowingman said:


> Yes, I have rows of "T" posts set up in 2 rows, and spaced at 8" intervals I can back down between the rows and unload off each side. The trailer holds 8 ricks.
> With the Dodge, the trailer, and a load of green wood, I usually am grossing about 31,000. Too much for the transmission and clutch in the 1 ton.
> Jeff



In California, the DMV fees, DOT fees. weight fees and high insurance detours me from going any bigger that my Dodge Cummins dually and 25' goosneck with double dualls much like your set up. I have modified the 5-speed, double disc clutch, cast iron tail housing, doubled the horsepower, exhaust brake, water meth injection and now have a very powerfull and capable hauler I try to keep the payload at or below 30,000 (check often at the truck stop) Best part is I don't have to stop at the scales because it's a pick up! I had an F-600 and replaced it with my Dodge.


----------



## Halligan

andydodgegeek said:


> 345 v8, 5spd trans, 2spd rear axle, hydraulic brakes, 4 yard dump box. Everything works including all the lights, even the two spot lights. Truck only has just over 26000 miles on it. Its been kept in a garage its whole life. I need to put a couple of bucket seats in it and replace one u-joint in the pto shaft, other than that its good to go. I had been looking for a dump truck for a while now and naturally I wanted a Dodge but when this came up I didnt hesitate. I always liked the old binders.



Nice old truck. Don't let the low mileage fool you though. Being a firefighter I'll tell you that fire trucks have a tough life. We start em up and basically floor the accelerator before the oil even reaches the top of the engine. We had a couple old 671 Detroit Diesels need an in frame rebuild before 100,000 miles. Also if the truck came from a volly house that had many different drivers the transmission may have been ground up pretty good. Nothing like trying to teach a kid who's only driven his Toyota how to double clutch a straight tooth tranny and match engine RPM's with road speed while downshifting. I use to feel bad for those old tranny's. Anyway, cool old truck and I'm not trying to rain on your parade just don't let the low miles fool you.


----------



## LAH

Those Loadstars are a joy to drive. Sitting in the seat they fit me to a "T".


----------



## andydodgegeek

Halligan said:


> Nice old truck. Don't let the low mileage fool you though. Being a firefighter I'll tell you that fire trucks have a tough life. We start em up and basically floor the accelerator before the oil even reaches the top of the engine. We had a couple old 671 Detroit Diesels need an in frame rebuild before 100,000 miles. Also if the truck came from a volly house that had many different drivers the transmission may have been ground up pretty good. Nothing like trying to teach a kid who's only driven his Toyota how to double clutch a straight tooth tranny and match engine RPM's with road speed while downshifting. I use to feel bad for those old tranny's. Anyway, cool old truck and I'm not trying to rain on your parade just don't let the low miles fool you.



The transmission in this truck has syncros and shifts very nicely. I work at a place that builds fire trucks and was a mechanic for over ten years, if any problems do come about I will be able to handle them. Its just nice starting out with such a clean truck, so many old trucks like this up here in minnesota are realy rusty and in rough shape. This truck is going to enjoy the good life now that I am the owner. Good to hear from a fire fighter.


----------



## little possum

This was gonna be my wood hauler.

Sold my Dodge, and trying to sell my dirtbike. Well wouldnt you know it, somebody bought it out from under me 

But, somehow, I still get to drive it, and I didnt have to pay for it? Confusing huh? Hahah, Dad decided he liked it better... 

Specs:
95 F350 4x4 7.3Turbo, auto trans. 117K miles.


----------



## England14

View attachment 243060


----------



## little possum

I was gonna like the picture, but I think that gives off the wrong impression... That stinks big time. I know I am prone to bad luck occasionally, but dang!


----------



## mdavlee

Zach that looks like it will haul a good load of wood. Should have a bit more power than the other trucks you got.


----------



## sam-tip

A nice load of 16 big rounds of oak. I would guess about 9000 lbs of wood.


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plankton

I've already posted up my main wood hauler my f-350 but in the spirit of old school IH pride here is my 1947 International KB-7 I'm in the process of restoring. Had a large metal frame dump with wooden sides but the PO cut it off because it was rusted beyond use, Going to put a metal box on it and start trucking chordwood!


----------



## andydodgegeek

That is a cool looking old international. That front brush guard on there looks real cool. What all are you planning to do to it? It would look good with some new paint, or it would look good with a pile of wood on the back of it. Keep us posted on your progress with it.


----------



## Plankton

I'm just going to restore it then drive it around on sundays or something probably haul wood for myself with it as well once I get the dump box on there, Its getting a fresh new shiny coat of international red as soon as I get around to it

thanks


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ShaneLogs said:


> Here is a picture of my woodhauler, Not loaded up with wood at the time though. We drive it right down the trail to where we are cutting.View attachment 241460
> 
> 
> Its a nice truck, got a lot of money invested in it



Another Yota!
not hauling wood here...Rubicon trail, Soup Bowl 





campfires on our trips are big...I always bring the 66


----------



## ShaneLogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> Another Yota!
> not hauling wood here...Rubicon trail, Soup Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campfires on our trips are big...I always bring the 66




Wow! Rough trail! 66 looks like it chewed threw that wood well :msp_tongue: Rep sent.


----------



## Junkfxr

*Newest addition to the wood hauler*

Since I bought this truck new in 95, I've only NEEDED a winch 4 or 5 times but I got it stuck a couple of weeks ago with 425 gallons of water in the bed, made for a long interesting day. I've had the winch laying in the shop floor for 3 or 4 years so I finally built a bumper last week to get it all together. Now that there's a winch up front, maybe it'll never get used.


----------



## andydodgegeek

A winch is extremely handy, make sure you have a tree saver strap so you dont hook the cable around something and back on to itself, (hard on the cable), also you should have a snatch block. They not only double the pulling power of you winch but you can use them a lot of different ways. I have winches on a few of my vehicles and would like to have more of them. Nice job on the bumper.


----------



## treevet

Speaking of winches....anybod ever try one of these setups to inform us of it?

Google Image Result for http://www.contractors-solutions.net/Assets/ProductImages/SpitzLift/truck-receiver-hitch-crane.jpg


----------



## Junkfxr

treevet said:


> Speaking of winches....anybod ever try one of these setups to inform us of it?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.contractors-solutions.net/Assets/ProductImages/SpitzLift/truck-receiver-hitch-crane.jpg



I've never used one of those but I do have one of the HF truck bed hoists in the corner of the bed on my dump trailer with a 2500lb electric winch on it. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## treevet

Junkfxr said:


> I've never used one of those but I do have one of the HF truck bed hoists in the corner of the bed on my dump trailer with a 2500lb electric winch on it. Couldn't live without it.



Nice, any picts of it?

I got a TruckCraft dump insert in my pu so no room for a bolt down unit so am considering this when I can't get my real crane or dingo in to a spot. Pretty cheap and decent capacity for a nice size log and back saver.


----------



## jh35

My "going thru the woods" hauler is 1991 S-10 that was my daily driver for many years.

My "going to the woods" setup is a 1999 F-350 7.3L 6 speed 4wd with a tri-ax gooseneck. Along for the ride is my father in law and his New Holland skid steer. The last load was a good trip to the sawmill.

Jeff


----------



## cnice_37

jh35 said:


> My "going thru the woods" hauler is 1991 S-10 that was my daily driver for many years.



Holy crap! Do you "get outta the woods" with that rig too??


----------



## cnice_37

treevet said:


> Speaking of winches....anybod ever try one of these setups to inform us of it?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.contractors-solutions.net/Assets/ProductImages/SpitzLift/truck-receiver-hitch-crane.jpg



treevet, a few months back a member posted their own build of one. Really nice fab work, as I recall the guy also made his own bumpers. Really nice work, can't remember who it was.


----------



## jh35

cnice_37 said:


> Holy crap! Do you "get outta the woods" with that rig too??



Yeah but I drive really slow. This picture is in the woods behind my FIL's place only about 1/2 mile from the house. Not all the loads are that big but I took that picture to show the guys at the shop what I've been doing this summer. The old girl doesn't go into park but the 4wd works well. 245k on original engine and auto trans. (MIL bought it new).

Jeff


----------



## treevet

cnice_37 said:


> treevet, a few months back a member posted their own build of one. Really nice fab work, as I recall the guy also made his own bumpers. Really nice work, can't remember who it was.



thanks, maybe I can search it.


----------



## Junkfxr

jh35 said:


> My "going thru the woods" hauler is 1991 S-10 that was my daily driver for many years.
> 
> My "going to the woods" setup is a 1999 F-350 7.3L 6 speed 4wd with a tri-ax gooseneck. Along for the ride is my father in law and his New Holland skid steer. The last load was a good trip to the sawmill.
> 
> Jeff





I bet that the word "OVERLOAD" isn't in your vocabulary either is it?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowtipper

treevet said:


> thanks, maybe I can search it.



I think it was in this thread...

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/86733-6.htm


----------



## owbguy

I saw this thing on ebay and thought it was pretty extreme. Custom Toy Hauler GMC Diesel Cat Kodiak Topkick Truck monster prade wheel show in Trailers | eBay Motors
I suspect it can haul a bit of wood..... :msp_scared:

I don't know how to do it so someone should import a photo before the auction ends and its gone.


----------



## treevet

cowtipper said:


> I think it was in this thread...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/86733-6.htm



thanks, leafed thru the 60 plus pages and didn't find it but it may be in there. Great thread.


----------



## little possum

Too high for me to load wood into. Only bad thing about the bigger trucks. My K10 and F250 are easy to load and unload, cause I can reach across. But that is a sweet ride. Would make a good tow rig


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Timber is to Hilly and tight around here for a truck so I use my 450 rhino with the trailer I built. 3 trailer loads will fill the truck with side boards on. Also I built a cherry picker that mounts to the front of the rhino and uses its winch with remote to lift the bigger pieces onto the splitter.


----------



## stihly dan

Nice set up. love the trailer.


----------



## jh35

cnice_37 said:


> Holy crap! Do you "get outta the woods" with that rig too??



Yeah but I drive really slow. Most loads are smaller than that one but I took that pic to show the guys at the shop what I've been doing for fun this summer.




245k on original engine and trans. MIL bought it new and I bought it and drove it for several years before it was demoted to a backwoods utility vehicle.

Jeff


----------



## wampum

Anderson10 said:


> Hi dear nice picture's which you shown above i really like it and i also want to know that who's best wood for fencing there are many tree's wood used for fencing but its not stay for a long time i need a wood like a timber which stay a long time on fence if anyone know about it then post here back i will wait for your reply please do it as soon as possible i really need it...



Hi dear,what part of Pakistan is in Canada?


----------



## cowroy

wampum said:


> Hi dear,what part of Pakistan is in Canada?



I'm guessing that's where his IP came back from?


----------



## wampum

cowroy said:


> I'm guessing that's where his IP came back from?



Yep!


----------



## Hedgerow

wampum said:


> Yep!



Thank you kindly mod man...

Now, can you fix that red rep I inadvertently gave woodChukr' over in the ok mo tx ar GTG thread???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy

wampum said:


> Yep!



Yes thank you for the awesome job you guys do on the site!


----------



## Mac88

wampum said:


> Hi dear,what part of Pakistan is in Canada?



Sometimes they post on US sites just to practice their English. Sometimes they're spammers. You can
usually tell the difference.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Been cutting storm blow downs and hauling with ATV/arch, then piling with fork lift. Cutting tops and piling them up to haul later. Beautiful oaks, cut some 8', most 13' 6" depending on size or location. Our power was out for two days, wire and poles down all around us, many roads one lane for a time.


----------



## Danxtro

This is a atv log trailer i built. Haven't tried it yet. Maybe i'm gonna have to reinforce it...will see. The other picture is a log skidder that i build. The towing bracket will be modified for a hitch mount type when time will be avaible.
Have a good day!
View attachment 247787
View attachment 247788
View attachment 247789


----------



## LAH

Nice trailer.


----------



## Hedgerow

I really like this one...


----------



## Mac88

I like that trailer. Nice job. I'd probably go with a little heavier and wider wheels. Are you gonna haul rounds/splits
or just logs?


----------



## Garmins dad

Real nice trailer. for hard packed ground the tires will be fine.


----------



## Danxtro

Thanks for the good comments!

The trailer is intend for small logs. The kids will use it. The wood lot is pretty well drained, so not much muddy ground. In the picture you can see the trail that lead to the wood. it is solid ground almost year long.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like the independent walking tandems idea... That's exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## Mac88

Danxtro said:


> Thanks for the good comments!
> 
> The trailer is intend for small logs. The kids will use it. The wood lot is pretty well drained, so not much muddy ground. In the picture you can see the trail that lead to the wood. it is solid ground almost year long.



Gotcha. Our's property tends to get pretty soft when wet so we have better luck with wider tires. Those should be fine on hard ground.


----------



## BradyB

bore_pig said:


> She doesn't have high/low. I think that might have been on Big Red 350's.



the big red 200 had hi and low


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> I like the independent walking tandems idea... That's exactly what I was looking for...



Walking tandems is the way to go for sure! I know I would have huge problems if the trailer I built didn't have the walking tandems. Wood stays nice and leval while the trailer does all the moving around.


----------



## razzorm

*Wood hauler & Splitter mover*

DR Power Wagon has been moving my wood from pile to house for several years. Just yesterday also made it my splitter mover.


----------



## Mac88

razzorm said:


> DR Power Wagon has been moving my wood from pile to house for several years. Just yesterday also made it my splitter mover.



That looks handy. Is the ball bolted in, or did you run a lynch pin through it for easy removal? Our woodshed is 20'
from the house so I just use a wheel barrow. I could still find a use for that PW.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

brought home some dry oak today 





finished up quartering some tan oak rounds then stopped at my step fathers place to pick up some dry. He has a lot more room than I do and gets much hotter temps so we dry wood at his place rather than mine.

still need a few more loads to fill up the wood pile in the back yard.


----------



## danthe

*Double towing*

Is double towing legal in the trails:jester:

Really love this thread. To be able to see other folks wood haulers is great. I will have to take the camera out next time... 




razzorm said:


> DR Power Wagon has been moving my wood from pile to house for several years. Just yesterday also made it my splitter mover.


----------



## Swamp Walker

Seeing all these wood hauling rigs is great! Makes my old Willys truck look kinda pitiful! 

~~SW


----------



## Mac88

Swamp Walker said:


> Seeing all these wood hauling rigs is great! Makes my old Willys truck look kinda pitiful!
> 
> ~~SW



You think? I would never underestimate an old Willy's. Wish I had one. Or an old '50's Dodge Power Wagon.


----------



## job247

View attachment 249304
My old wood getter for the past few years.


----------



## Mac88

job247 said:


> View attachment 249304
> My old wood getter for the past few years.



That would do it. Gotta love those old Fords.


----------



## jh35

A little fun from last night. Wife's aunt and uncle had a tree down and cut up in town. There was a little more than I thought. I'm just a firewood kind of guy but this rig gets it done. (FIL's skid steer, my truck and trailer.) Partnering with the FIL has been working out well for both of us.

Jeff


----------



## owbguy

jh35 said:


> A little fun from last night. Wife's aunt and uncle had a tree down and cut up in town. There was a little more than I thought. I'm just a firewood kind of guy but this rig gets it done. (FIL's skid steer, my truck and trailer.) Partnering with the FIL has been working out well for both of us.
> 
> Jeff



I hope you weren't driving too far. The dot guys here would be all over you, legit or not.

Nice set up you are working with. Good load of wood too.


----------



## jh35

owbguy said:


> I hope you weren't driving too far. The dot guys here would be all over you, legit or not.
> 
> Nice set up you are working with. Good load of wood too.



About 13 miles of backroads at no more than 25 mph. Wife's uncle is mayor of the town we were in and knows the sherriff's guys, but that probably would not have made much difference. He said 3 or 4 face cord so I thought it would be quick and easy. I'm guessing there was a little more than that but the shorter pieces were not as easy as loading straight logs.
The cops usually take it easy if you are strapped down good and going slow, but I didn't see any police officers last night so who knows.
Jeff


----------



## OakBuster

pretty much new to the wood hauling sport. A little worried about my pathfinder since its max towing is 6k lbs. I already had a blow out from too much weight. 
Fixed that by getting some 10 ply tires on the rear. Now the question is how much longer until i break something else. I can't afford a truck right now so it's gonna have to do i guess.




[/URL]


----------



## stihly dan

Let the trailer take the wieght, center the load. truck tires should be fine.


----------



## OakBuster

stihly dan said:


> Let the trailer take the wieght, center the load. truck tires should be fine.



yea with the new tires it should be alright. I need to put some brakes on the trailer though :msp_smile:


----------



## Gavman

An old beater one ton is way cheaper than a tranny for that pathy though, go easy on it, nice load BTW


----------



## Junkfxr

OakBuster said:


> yea with the new tires it should be alright. I need to put some brakes on the trailer though :msp_smile:



You need trailer brakes alright. I wouldn't even have attempted to pull that trailer with that much weight on it without brakes. That loaded trailer weighed more than the Pathfinder. You'll want to keep an eye on the transmission and rear differential temperatures also. After the tires, they're you're next weak link, especially if it's an automatic.


----------



## OakBuster

Gavman said:


> An old beater one ton is way cheaper than a tranny for that pathy though, go easy on it, nice load BTW



Yeah i'm saving for a f350. Hopefully by the end of the year i should be able to get one. Kind of hard though with the wife complaining about all my sudden purchases :msp_scared: 
( OWB, splitter, chainsaw, trailer, chains etc )



Junkfxr said:


> You need trailer brakes alright. I wouldn't even have attempted to pull that trailer with that much weight on it without brakes. That loaded trailer weighed more than the Pathfinder. You'll want to keep an eye on the transmission and rear differential temperatures also. After the tires, they're you're next weak link, especially if it's an automatic.



yea i kind of figured the transmission will kick the bucket sooner or later lol. For now I'll take the gamble. Believe or not the pathfinder takes it like a champ when it comes to braking specially going down hill at 60 mph  . Btw i don't speed on purpose, there is this down hill i take on the way back home I can't avoid. Since I don't have any brakes on the trailer, I have to take it easy on the brakes so I don't over heat them going downhill.


----------



## Mac88

OakBuster said:


> Btw i don't speed on purpose, there is this down hill i take on the way back home I can't avoid. Since I don't have any brakes on the trailer, I have to take it easy on the brakes so I don't over heat them going downhill.



That trailer should already have electric brakes on it. You may just need a controller. Do yourself a favor and get those brakes working. It will end up biting you in the a$$ when you least expect it. And like _*gavman*_ said, "*An old beater one ton is way cheaper than a tranny for that pathy*". BTW, nice looking rig, nice looking load on the trailer.


----------



## OakBuster

Mac88 said:


> That trailer should already have electric brakes on it. You may just need a controller. Do yourself a favor and get those brakes working. It will end up biting you in the a$$ when you least expect it. And like _*gavman*_ said, "*An old beater one ton is way cheaper than a tranny for that pathy*". BTW, nice looking rig, nice looking load on the trailer.



thanks! I started selling wood last winter and it was funny the look on peoples' faces when i pulled over lol. They'd be expecting a truck especially when they required me going through some rough terrain they thought I couldn't make it through which I always showed them otherwise.  Btw the trailer has no brakes and yes i need to install a brake controller on the path too. It kind of sucks everything is so expensive... especially when I want it all at once!


----------



## marcomjl

Braking and payload/towing is the two reasons I got my F450 instead of a f250-350. You know you have more than enough braking power when you have two brake boosters and your rear brakes are the same size as the front :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Junkfxr

A couple of weeks ago, I had my 6 x 10 dump trailer loaded down with red oak and it pushed my 4 x 4, 1 ton single wheel truck through an intersection at a stop sign and I was only going about 40 mph, was in a subdivision. I had forgot to turn the brakes on. Luckily, nothing was coming. It'll get you when you least expect it and there's nothing you can do but hang on and see what happens. No brakes with a lot of weight on is nothing to take lightly. Been there and done that and try to avoid it at all costs now.


----------



## rigandig

View attachment 251095
View attachment 251096


Load tha wagon for less trips is my motto.


----------



## Garmins dad

rigandig said:


> View attachment 251095
> View attachment 251096
> 
> 
> Load tha wagon for less trips is my motto.



:msp_ohmy: you win... A tri drive Pete and a tri axle trailer.. WOW.. i could only wish.. a couple loads with that and i would be set for the year.. uttahere2::msp_thumbup: Sweet rig... :msp_w00t:


----------



## Wazzu

OakBuster said:


> pretty much new to the wood hauling sport. A little worried about my pathfinder since its max towing is 6k lbs. I already had a blow out from too much weight.
> Fixed that by getting some 10 ply tires on the rear. Now the question is how much longer until i break something else. I can't afford a truck right now so it's gonna have to do i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I just made a new firewood rule:
Anyone who has a 3120 for a firewood saw must have at a minimum 3/4 Ton pickup with overload springs or airbags!! Ha ha. Nice load of wood.


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^^I would load that trailer with less weight until you can get the truck you want. Like the other guy mentioned, you can get a cheap one ton for alot less than repairs on the SUV or worse yet, the lawsuit against you when you have a fail on the highway and injure someone.


----------



## Mac88

rigandig said:


> View attachment 251095
> View attachment 251096
> 
> 
> Load tha wagon for less trips is my motto.



I reckon' you have adequate brakes. The dotties will make sure of that. Nice rig. I wouldn't have access to anything capable of unloading it.


----------



## OakBuster

Wazzu said:


> I just made a new firewood rule:
> Anyone who has a 3120 for a firewood saw must have at a minimum 3/4 Ton pickup with overload springs or airbags!! Ha ha. Nice load of wood.


lol I saw the chainsaw for sale at a farm store earlier this year and I just couldn't resist it! the thing is I had a few mile stones throughout my wood cutting journeys. When I first started, I just had no clue the chain had to be sharpened :msp_tongue: on my 455 rancher and I just didn't know why it wouldn't cut lol. Well I got past that face, then the single anxle trailer I had kept squatting really bad after each load, so i got a bigger trailer. Then the 455 husky couldn't keep up with all the dirty wood and it took forever to cut through anything. So I got a bigger saw and put on some .404 .63 chain on it. Now it just takes forever to load the rounds onto the trailer and I'm concerned about my suv breaking. Also I'm looking into a skid steer to make loading a little bit smoother :msp_thumbup:



Moss Man said:


> ^^^^^^^^I would load that trailer with less weight until you can get the truck you want. Like the other guy mentioned, you can get a cheap one ton for alot less than repairs on the SUV or worse yet, the lawsuit against you when you have a fail on the highway and injure someone.



you're right, next time I load it up, I'm gonna weight it to see how much i got on it. Then go from there. I'm impressed with the suv though, going up hill and just pulling the load it doesn't even go past 2500 rpm :msp_razz:


----------



## Gologit

Garmins dad said:


> :msp_ohmy: you win... A tri drive Pete and a tri axle trailer.. WOW.. i could only wish.. a couple loads with that and i would be set for the year.. uttahere2::msp_thumbup: Sweet rig... :msp_w00t:



Well, as long as you're headed to town anyway...might as well take a little wood with you. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## OakBuster

I was thinking about getting something like this 




it's only got 74k miles for less than 4k. I don't know much about trucks besides i'd like a 7.3l diesel but for less than 4k?


----------



## Mac88

OakBuster said:


> I was thinking about getting something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only got 74k miles for less than 4k. I don't know much about trucks besides i'd like a 7.3l diesel but for less than 4k?



Is that a diesel? A lot of those older chevys were gassers. 5-6 mpg on a good day. You buy that and you'll need that skid to load it. It should haul a good bit of wood though.


----------



## OakBuster

Mac88 said:


> Is that a diesel? A lot of those older chevys were gassers. 5-6 mpg on a good day. You buy that and you'll need that skid to load it. It should haul a good bit of wood though.



here is the link from ebay CHEVY BIG BLOCK 2 TON DUMP TRUCK WITH BACKHOE TRAILER. START YOUR EXCAVATING BIZ in Commercial Trucks | eBay Motors

Man, imagine loading that sweet thing up to the top! and the trailer as a topping :msp_w00t: even at 5 mpg I'd be saving gas and time. I usually drive 20 miles round trip with my suv to haul a little over a cord. It takes 60 bucks to fill up my tank and If all I do is haul wood I can get around 11-12 trips for an average of 13-15 cords per tank of gas, not counting tear and wear on the suv. With that truck i could probably get that or more in one trip. 

P.S: My wife is gonna kill me


----------



## stihl023/5

When you get into stuff that big or commercial then you have DOT etc. Just more crap to jump over and through!!!!!!:help:


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> When you get into stuff that big or commercial then you have DOT etc. Just more crap to jump over and through!!!!!!:help:



Yep, anything over 26,000 lbs. gross.


----------



## Garmins dad

Gologit said:


> Well, as long as you're headed to town anyway...might as well take a little wood with you. :msp_rolleyes:



:msp_w00t: Droooooooooooooooool :help: cause i might have to go get a rig and haul a load home.. Hmm wonder about building a trailer like that for my dually.. just a mini one..


----------



## Junkfxr

rigandig said:


> View attachment 251095
> View attachment 251096
> 
> 
> Load tha wagon for less trips is my motto.



You must be way down east somewhere in the flat lands. Those possum belly trailers don't go over real good around here in the hills. Always getting high centered and have to be pulled off of the hump in the road.


----------



## jcl

OakBuster said:


> I was thinking about getting something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only got 74k miles for less than 4k. I don't know much about trucks besides i'd like a 7.3l diesel but for less than 4k?



yes, the gas mpg is bad but, So is the insurance!


----------



## zogger

jcl said:


> yes, the gas mpg is bad but, So is the insurance!



Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if it was reistered ag or forest products?? I know you can register the trucks differently, don't know about the insurance angle though.

I DO know that registering a motor home is way cheaper than a regular truck or van. Had a factoryhigh top camper van, then a plain metal sides work van at the same time. About one third the cost per year for the camper.... 

I think you could make a nice stealth wood hauler from a gutted RV, or using a cheap RV to haul a trailer. All they are is medium duty trucks with aluminum boxes on them. Yes, with gas V8s they do suck the gas, but just for a dozen trips a year or something to go get wood, can't be that bad. Ha! Lose the duallys and go supersingles, then you could take them off road better.


----------



## marcomjl

OakBuster said:


> here is the link from ebay CHEVY BIG BLOCK 2 TON DUMP TRUCK WITH BACKHOE TRAILER. START YOUR EXCAVATING BIZ in Commercial Trucks | eBay Motors
> 
> Man, imagine loading that sweet thing up to the top! and the trailer as a topping :msp_w00t: even at 5 mpg I'd be saving gas and time. I usually drive 20 miles round trip with my suv to haul a little over a cord. It takes 60 bucks to fill up my tank and If all I do is haul wood I can get around 11-12 trips for an average of 13-15 cords per tank of gas, not counting tear and wear on the suv. With that truck i could probably get that or more in one trip.
> 
> P.S: My wife is gonna kill me




Just get my truck, F450/550 99-02 with 7.3L. You will be able to stack as high as you want in the bed, max out a trailer, and ride home with ease. Still getting way better than 5-6 mpg. And just register it as a private RV hauler :msp_wink: Forget all insurance companies but Amica, Farmers and a couple others.


----------



## OakBuster

marcomjl said:


> Just get my truck, F450/550 99-02 with 7.3L. You will be able to stack as high as you want in the bed, max out a trailer, and ride home with ease. Still getting way better than 5-6 mpg. And just register it as a private RV hauler :msp_wink: Forget all insurance companies but Amica, Farmers and a couple others.


i am short of cash right now though. I can probably afford around $4-5k by the end of the year. I check the prices of f450s and they don't go cheap. I started selling firewood when I got my furnace and I sold 28 cords last year. I will probably sell more this year so that's why I am looking at options. Like many others have said, a new transmission on the path will run around 2-3k, that worries me lol. Wife won't let me trade it in either :msp_sleep:


----------



## marcomjl

OakBuster said:


> i am short of cash right now though. I can probably afford around $4-5k by the end of the year. I check the prices of f450s and they don't go cheap. I started selling firewood when I got my furnace and I sold 28 cords last year. I will probably sell more this year so that's why I am looking at options. Like many others have said, a new transmission on the path will run around 2-3k, that worries me lol. Wife won't let me trade it in either :msp_sleep:



Look around, I got a 00 F450 Crew Cab with a F350 pickup bed on it. Diesel auto 200,000miles (just starting to get going on the motor) $6500. Just be patient and look around you can find some decent ones. This one was used by a welder.

I currently have an insert dump in it for work/wood haulin/home stuff but plan on a 9' custom aluminum bed with dump hoist and 5 wheel hidden hitch.

P.S. -- Wife pro tip: It can seat 6 comfortably.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> Lose the duallys and go supersingles, then you could take them off road better.



Super singles are great UNTIL you have a flat. Then you call out the service truck. And be prepared to pay big time. 



marcomjl said:


> P.S. -- Wife pro tip: It can seat 6 comfortably.



Yea, but it still rides like a truck. My F350 rides like a tank until I get a ton or so loaded on the bed.


----------



## OakBuster

Mac88 said:


> Super singles are great UNTIL you have a flat. Then you call out the service truck. And be prepared to pay big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but it still rides like a truck. My F350 rides like a tank until I get a ton or so loaded on the bed.



lol good way to spoil it! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mac88

OakBuster said:


> lol good way to spoil it! :msp_w00t:



Sorry. But ya do have to deal with reality, don't ya know.


----------



## OakBuster

Mac88 said:


> Sorry. But ya do have to deal with reality, don't ya know.



I try to day dream as much as possible :msp_sleep:


----------



## marcomjl

Mac88 said:


> Yea, but it still rides like a truck. My F350 rides like a tank until I get a ton or so loaded on the bed.



That's why he'll swap out the bench seats for nice king ranch leather captain chairs.... :wink2:


----------



## rigandig

Junkfxr said:


> You must be way down east somewhere in the flat lands. Those possum belly trailers don't go over real good around here in the hills. Always getting high centered and have to be pulled off of the hump in the road.



Well, No. I'm right up north at the start of the Blue Ridge. Can't remember the last time I high centered one that I couldn't get it freed up on my own. But that one won't ever get the chance to hang up on me again. It's gone to a new home. Found some guy that was all hot to go get rich in ND with it. So I helped him out.


----------



## rigandig

Mac88 said:


> I reckon' you have adequate brakes. The dotties will make sure of that. Nice rig. I wouldn't have access to anything capable of unloading it.



Thanks Mac. I have a 25K Clark that I use for riggin trailers out and worked good on the logs too. That was a one time thing on those logs. Needed to get them moved quicker than I could by blockin them up and haulin them in my small trailer and p/u. Since then I've bought a C-60 Chevy with an 18' bed. Works well for logs and firewood.


----------



## Mac88

OakBuster said:


> I try to day dream as much as possible :msp_sleep:



Hey, nothing wrong with that. I tend to do a lot of that myself, or maybe I'm just napping.:msp_rolleyes:



marcomjl said:


> That's why he'll swap out the bench seats for nice king ranch leather captain chairs.... :wink2:



Speaking of dreaming, if OakBuster buys that Chevy, I've got a nice set of KW air-rides that would take some of the harshness out of the ride. THey're not as spiffy as the captains chairs, but they ride great in a medium or bigger sized truck.


----------



## terryknight

was pointed to this thread and thought i would contribute

I'm lucky enough to have access to several dump trucks, trailers, tractors and a backhoe


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is some shots of my wood gathering equiptment. I just got both of these this summer, life got alot easier. 1964 International Loadstar 1700, and a 1996 Bobcat 853.


----------



## zogger

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is some shots of my wood gathering equiptment. I just got both of these this summer, life got alot easier. 1964 International Loadstar 1700, and a 1996 Bobcat 853.



That bobcat did that big log in the dump? I've never used one with a grapple or with wood, so just don't know.


----------



## stihly dan

Not far... That is like a pro or semi pro set up.


----------



## cowroy

Andy, this is what you need now to process all that wood. :msp_wink:
[video=youtube;bvpcxfErvLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvpcxfErvLQ&feature=share&list=ULbvpcxfErvLQ[/video]


----------



## stihly dan

Man I love that. Wish it was economical for residential.


----------



## andydodgegeek

zogger said:


> That bobcat did that big log in the dump? I've never used one with a grapple or with wood, so just don't know.



Yea, it lifted that big red oak log. I had to go slow and get right next to the truck then lift it up and over. I have been very impressed with the grapple I bought, very heavy duty.


----------



## Steve NW WI

cowroy said:


> Andy, this is what you need now to process all that wood. :msp_wink:
> [video=youtube;bvpcxfErvLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvpcxfErvLQ&feature=share&list=ULbvpcxfErvLQ[/video]



Andy'd never go for that, it'd cut into his trigger time too much!


----------



## andydodgegeek

The only thing I want that will make me cut wood faster is more saws.I do enjoy running a chainsaw.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> Man I love that. Wish it was economical for residential.



Yeah... It's 20 grand...
Processors are awesome... But only good for logs of reasonable size and straight...
Wish I had trees I could use one on...
:msp_sad:


----------



## cowroy

Yeah, with a processor like that I would just buy logs a certain size and length because it wood be to put food on the table not to enjoy and heat my home.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> Yeah, with a processor like that I would just buy logs a certain size and length because it wood be to put food on the table not to enjoy and heat my home.



I'd have to build an open sided 60x120 barn to just FILL THAT BAD BOY UP!!!!

No idea what I'd do with it after that...


----------



## STLfirewood

Hedgerow said:


> I'd have to build an open sided 60x120 barn to just FILL THAT BAD BOY UP!!!!
> 
> No idea what I'd do with it after that...



Do you mean kind of like this only more.

Scott


----------



## Jim Timber

That thing gives me ideas.


----------



## Maxgussam

Both of mine...View attachment 254454

5-ton and Deuce


----------



## Steve NW WI

Maxgussam said:


> Both of mine...View attachment 254454
> 
> 5-ton and Deuce



Wow, a member since 05, and no rep to show for it. I fixed that for ya! 

If it weren't for the 4' box height, I'd consider the old military rigs the ultimate woodhauler.

Here's your pic, by the way:


----------



## Jim Timber

Someone should convert one to handle a roll-off container. Drop the box, fill it, then pull it back up on the bed and roll out.

I hate to think how much steel it would take to make that happen, but it would be slick.


----------



## russhd1997

Maxgussam said:


> Both of mine...View attachment 254454
> 
> 5-ton and Deuce





Steve NW WI said:


> Wow, a member since 05, and no rep to show for it. I fixed that for ya!
> 
> If it weren't for the 4' box height, I'd consider the old military rigs the ultimate woodhauler.
> 
> Here's your pic, by the way:



I hit him with some rep too! :msp_w00t:


----------



## rullywowr

*How about a "Boatload"???*

15 foot Stonington Skiff with a 25HP Mercury Outboard... has a flat bottom and really high sides. We use this for "river logging" where there is down trees and stuff up the sides of the river here. It doesn't look like much but there is probably at least a face cord in there. See the 550XP with 18" bar there for reference. Boat is 6' wide.






View attachment 254463


----------



## zogger

Maxgussam said:


> Both of mine...View attachment 254454
> 
> 5-ton and Deuce



Nice little pickups ya got there! Do you need a CDL for that five ton?


----------



## captndavie

rullywowr said:


> 15 foot Stonington Skiff with a 25HP Mercury Outboard... has a flat bottom and really high sides. We use this for "river logging" where there is down trees and stuff up the sides of the river here. It doesn't look like much but there is probably at least a face cord in there. See the 550XP with 18" bar there for reference. Boat is 6' wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254463



I have thought of doing the same thing as I have seen a few nice oaks I could get to in the boat but can't access otherwise!


----------



## Marc

Hmm.. don't see that I ever posted a pic of the Branson in here. Don't know why. Anyway, here it is with our converted manure spreader, multi purpose wagon:


----------



## Hedgerow

STLfirewood said:


> Do you mean kind of like this only more.
> 
> Scott



Yes!!! But taller and wider!!!






With wire cage to hold it all in!!!


----------



## Maxgussam

Yes, the 5-ton requires a CDL.


----------



## gilraine

Marc said:


> Hmm.. don't see that I ever posted a pic of the Branson in here. Don't know why. Anyway, here it is with our converted manure spreader, multi purpose wagon:



how do you like that branson? i have a friend who is considering one.


----------



## 46&2

View attachment 255284


My dad's B2410 with a Carry All from TSC. Now I have one for my B2320 as well...


----------



## chadsailors

This is not my typical wood truck but it was what i had when i dropped one cherry. Ill get a few more of the other truck but this should get a few comments on overload exc. exc. until i make my return haha enjoy i know my little mazda did!


----------



## Marc

gilraine said:


> how do you like that branson? i have a friend who is considering one.



So far, rock solid. Tell your friend to load the tires, of course. But we've been very pleased. It just went back to the dealer to have some stuff done... filters, oil changes, somethings I just don't have time to do. Anyway, afterwards he put it on the dyno for kicks and it was putting out 38 hp at the PTO... rated for 38 engine hp so we actually got a high performer. I think we might have 120 hours on it now. Mostly hauling, loader work and bushhogging. We don't abuse our equipment, but we don't baby it either.


----------



## Hedgerow

46&2 said:


> View attachment 255284
> 
> 
> My dad's B2410 with a Carry All from TSC. Now I have one for my B2320 as well...



Your pic...


----------



## LAH

chadsailors said:


> This is not my typical wood truck but it was what i had when i dropped one cherry. Ill get a few more of the other truck but this should get a few comments on overload exc. exc. until i make my return haha enjoy i know my little mazda did!



What overload?:confused2::msp_wink:


----------



## stonykill

chadsailors said:


> This is not my typical wood truck but it was what i had when i dropped one cherry. Ill get a few more of the other truck but this should get a few comments on overload exc. exc. until i make my return haha enjoy i know my little mazda did!



looks familiar

View attachment 255407


View attachment 255408


----------



## TRL WGN 1

my newest "wood hauler"

works great to bring some wood to the fire pit out back






also works good to get the splitter out of the shed
and uses no gas to boot!


----------



## stonykill

some ground up wood. A yard in 1/2 on my poor aching truck. This has become a weekly or twice a week deal for the old girl. View attachment 256524
View attachment 256525


----------



## oppermancjo

View attachment 256531


Pic from earlier this year. Loaded up to head to the camp ground. That was 100 bundles I think.


----------



## oppermancjo

View attachment 256532


----------



## Hedgerow

oppermancjo said:


> View attachment 256532








Your pic.


----------



## Jere39

Small operation, and I like to earn before spending. So, when I finish carrying this dead Oak tree out, split it, deliver it, then come back and get about 49 more just like it, I'll have enough for an ATV to pull them out next year.

These rounds were just a little too awkward to carry, but split in the woods, two halves fit perfectly, one on each hip




View attachment 258242

View attachment 258243


----------



## Dalmatian90

My Ranger blew a brake line on Saturday...so until I have the time and cash to learn how to do that job...I'm left with Mickey the Mower for my wood hauling. Which is what it did well on Sunday  I am, however, waiting for Disney's attorneys to slap me with an injunction for using something this Mickey Moused.

The factory muffler is $225 even from the discount suppliers I usually get good prices from. $40 for a muffler and cap from Tractor supply, and turned the exhaust pipe upside down:





The wiring harness was already hacked to heck when I bought the mower, which made troubleshooting even more difficult. As I was getting tired of using a length of wire I held to the battery and the solenoid on the starter, and ever since the switch I had taped to the dash failed I had been twisting two wires together to engage the PTO...installed a push button start and properly mounted toggle switch for the PTO:





Going to have to cut the wire ties that hold on the deck soon so I can mount the plow for winter


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dalmatian90 said:


> My Ranger blew a brake line on Saturday...so until I have the time and cash to learn how to do that job...I'm left with Mickey the Mower for my wood hauling. Which is what it did well on Sunday  I am, however, waiting for Disney's attorneys to slap me with an injunction for using something this Mickey Moused.
> 
> The factory muffler is $225 even from the discount suppliers I usually get good prices from. $40 for a muffler and cap from Tractor supply, and turned the exhaust pipe upside down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring harness was already hacked to heck when I bought the mower, which made troubleshooting even more difficult. As I was getting tired of using a length of wire I held to the battery and the solenoid on the starter, and ever since the switch I had taped to the dash failed I had been twisting two wires together to engage the PTO...installed a push button start and properly mounted toggle switch for the PTO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to cut the wire ties that hold on the deck soon so I can mount the plow for winter



Lookin good. Looks like you could use an afternoon to tidy up the shop. HAHAHA, couldn't we all. At least I dont feel so bad about the battey mount job I did on my mower now.






And here is my brother "test driving" the mower after the battery install.


----------



## marcomjl

Dalmatian90 said:


> My Ranger blew a brake line on Saturday...so until I have the time and cash to learn how to do that job...I'm left with Mickey the Mower for my wood hauling. Which is what it did well on Sunday  I am, however, waiting for Disney's attorneys to slap me with an injunction for using something this Mickey Moused.
> 
> The factory muffler is $225 even from the discount suppliers I usually get good prices from. $40 for a muffler and cap from Tractor supply, and turned the exhaust pipe upside down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring harness was already hacked to heck when I bought the mower, which made troubleshooting even more difficult. As I was getting tired of using a length of wire I held to the battery and the solenoid on the starter, and ever since the switch I had taped to the dash failed I had been twisting two wires together to engage the PTO...installed a push button start and properly mounted toggle switch for the PTO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to cut the wire ties that hold on the deck soon so I can mount the plow for winter





Nice!

On your brake woes, if its just a busted line, that can be only $5-20 fix. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Lugnutz

I think I've posted on this before..but always willing to show off my truck


----------



## gr8scott72

andydodgegeek said:


> Lookin good. Looks like you could use an afternoon to tidy up the shop. HAHAHA, couldn't we all.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## andydodgegeek

gr8scott72 said:


> Speak for yourself.



When are you going to clean that pit up?








:msp_biggrin:Just kidding, nice looking play pen ya got there.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Few pics of my truck and trailer all loaded down with oak. Hauled 5 loads this weekend. Truck handled it like it wasn't even back there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

OH_Varmntr said:


> Few pics of my truck and trailer all loaded down with oak. Hauled 5 loads this weekend. Truck handled it like it wasn't even back there. :msp_biggrin:




Of course it did its a Dodge.


----------



## Gjt1980

Full truck, half truck, trailer, and splitter


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Of course it did its a Dodge.



Blah blah blah....
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Moss Man

I've owned 4 different brands of trucks and they were all Junk!

Here's the current "wood hauler";


----------



## marcomjl

Moss Man said:


> I've owned 4 different brands of trucks and they were all Junk!
> 
> Here's the current "wood hauler";



They are all pretty good, but when it comes to heavy loads and weight recent dodges, fords, and chevy's are hard to beat, late model chevy's and dodges frame wise aren't built like the fords. 
Duramax woes, Dodge deathwable, and Ford's 6.0/6.4 egt crap.

That's why I went overbuilt reliability. F450 with 7.3


----------



## hearnoevil




----------



## OH_Varmntr

andydodgegeek said:


> Of course it did its a Dodge.



I've only ever owned Dodge trucks and I'd push, pull, or drag anything else before I'd ever own any GM truck. IFS doesn't belong underneath a 4wd truck. I wouldn't drive a GM product even if you gave it to my free of charge. It's bad enough that our work truck is a Chevy and I have to drive it around the mill. Catch my drift, I don't like GM?

Anywho, I tell people I bought a Cummins, and the Dodge came with it. :msp_sneaky: People say it rides like a log truck and I just laugh and tell them it _is_ a log truck.  When folks hear me coming they expect to see a semi and their heads really turn when they see a 3/4 truck coming


----------



## specialev

1980 F250

It has a hydraulic dump and a custom bed that holds exactly a half cord without the side boards. We've got a growing family and can't fit everyone in this truck any more so I picked up a 1999 F350 crew cab recently. Plans are to pull the bed and hydraulics off this one and move it over to the new truck. Gonna miss this one. Been a great truck, done a lot of work with it.


----------



## terryknight

why not keep both


----------



## KyleOh

Here is my 89 toy! Goes everywhere hauls wood from the deep forest. X27 helps chop up 

View attachment 261746


----------



## Dalmatian90

KyleOh said:


> Here is my 89 toy! Goes everywhere hauls wood from the deep forest. X27 helps chop up
> 
> View attachment 261746



That's a nice load of wood on that poor thing


----------



## KyleOh

It takes it all and keeps on tickin! It only goes about 1/4 mile from my woods to the house. If I could get more on there I would. It usually takes me 4 loads to make a cord.

Kyle


----------



## bert0168

KyleOh said:


> Here is my 89 toy! Goes everywhere hauls wood from the deep forest. X27 helps chop up
> 
> View attachment 261746



Those are some of the toughest trucks I've ever seen. Knew a farmer who would get them at auction and run them around the farm and woods. He rolled em down the side of the mountain, flipped em back up and kept on going. Beat the livin" piss out of em and they seldom complained. Never saw him get it stuck. If you saw the truck, you would have thought it drove through a war zone road block.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Had to trim up some trees along the lower yard this past weekend:






Going to have to put the chains and plow on Mickey pretty soon. It's not an easy switch, as one side of the mower deck is held up by wire ties.


----------



## Ayatollah

Dalmatian90 said:


> Had to trim up some trees along the lower yard this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to put the chains and plow on Mickey pretty soon. It's not an easy switch, as one side of the mower deck is held up by wire ties.



I'd be worried that the weight and leverage applied by that muffler would cause a break at the manifold


----------



## Junkfxr

Ayatollah said:


> I'd be worried that the weight and leverage applied by that muffler would cause a break at the manifold



I'd be afraid that the weight and leverage applied by that muffler would cause it to be nose heavy and pick the rear wheels off of the ground.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Ayatollah said:


> I'd be worried that the weight and leverage applied by that muffler would cause a break at the manifold



I'd be worried if a single piston engine had a manifold.


----------



## marcomjl

Dalmatian90 said:


> I'd be worried if a single piston engine had a manifold.



lol, all you need is a rain cap on that bad boy.


----------



## Jules083

Here's the latest purchase with a load. The terrain here is terrible, it's hard to get anything bigger down in the woods. I can use the tractor on some stuff, but the gator really opened up a ton of down trees for me. I may build a small trailer for it to add some capacity someday.


----------



## sachsmo

17 years and nary a whimper, here she is with 2 ton of River Rock.

Used to get pretty peculiar looks from folks at the boat ramp.

Stick her in granny and basically idle a 20 footer up the steep ramps at the Resevoir.


----------



## Dalmatian90

marcomjl said:


> lol, all you need is a rain cap on that bad boy.



Look closely -- it does, and it warms my soul when I'm idled down and the cap is clapping away  I have a hard enough time remembering to fold the seat forward when it's not in the garage, never mind trying to remember to put a tin can over the muffler.


----------



## russhd1997

Dalmatian90 said:


> Had to trim up some trees along the lower yard this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to put the chains and plow on Mickey pretty soon. It's not an easy switch, as one side of the mower deck is held up by wire ties.





Ayatollah said:


> I'd be worried that the weight and leverage applied by that muffler would cause a break at the manifold



I'ld be worried that that muffler would throw of the sideways balance! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

russhd1997 said:


> I'ld be worried that that muffler would throw of the sideways balance! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah that *"sideways balance"* thing is a nasty thing in the woods


----------



## Mac88

Dalmatian90 said:


> Had to trim up some trees along the lower yard this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to put the chains and plow on Mickey pretty soon. It's not an easy switch, as one side of the mower deck is held up by wire ties.



I think you have the twin to my old Craftsman trailer, right down to the grey TSC wheels. I had to check out back to make sure mine hadn't gone missing.


----------



## kevinlar

Big Red.


----------



## aarolar

Here's a rough shot of mine I usually load it down heavier but I had a 90min drive home on the interstate so I went light to avoid any troubles.


----------



## tomtrees58

got this one sunday 6k


----------



## Jakers

you lucky dog you. ive been looking for a while now and all i find are in the 7k range. is that a kaufman built or what brand is that thing? i like the twin lift cyl instead of the scissor lift


----------



## tomtrees58

Jakers said:


> you lucky dog you. Ive been looking for a while now and all i find are in the 7k range. is that a kaufman built or what brand is that thing? i like the twin lift cyl instead of the scissor lift


 its a griffin trailer 12000 gvw its was$ 5300.00 + tax and plates $300 delivery jpr service holly ny go to ther webb site tom


----------



## Stihlman441

I like the twin rams idear.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jules083

Does this count? :biggrin:


This is the test run, going to dig out a smaller strap today. Saves 2 trips to the woodpile every time you use it. Next time I go cut I'll bring it with me, I'm not sure if it'll help or not. Worth a shot, it's easy enough to haul.


----------



## Ayatollah

Jules083 said:


> Does this count? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> This is the test run, going to dig out a smaller strap today. Saves 2 trips to the woodpile every time you use it. Next time I go cut I'll bring it with me, I'm not sure if it'll help or not. Worth a shot, it's easy enough to haul.



Everything counts


----------



## matt_miller89

hear is a couple pics of our wood haulers View attachment 264779
View attachment 264780
first is a 2000 f-250 with a old u-haul flat bed trailer and 2nd it the toro time cutter with bear claw 4 wheeler tires


----------



## shawnw

tomtrees58 said:


> its a griffin trailer 12000 gvw its was$ 5300.00 + tax and plates $300 delivery jpr service holly ny go to ther webb site tom


Right up the road from me...good place to do business!


----------



## wndwlkr

I've been known to use my toyota .


----------



## jdeere66

Hey folks this is my first post so go easy on me  Here is my wood hauler. She is a 82 GMC sierra 3500 4 speed with granny gear (works great for creepin through the woods) and a 7x4x12'6 dump. Not very pretty but she's a good worker :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihly dan

Nice, must be a beotch to load?


----------



## jdeere66

stihly dan said:


> Nice, must be a beotch to load?



Actually it's not to bad, I leave the tail gate off and load the heavy stuff from the back. Or just dump it in with the bobcat :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## coog

Careful with those saws; you could scratch the hood! Looks like a nice load of wilted Red Oak.


----------



## MofoG23

jdeere66 said:


> Hey folks this is my first post so go easy on me  Here is my wood hauler. She is a 82 GMC sierra 3500 4 speed with granny gear (works great for creepin through the woods) and a 7x4x12'6 dump. Not very pretty but she's a good worker :msp_thumbup:



Great first post....

Nice square too!


----------



## MNJake

Upgraded to a dump trailer two years ago and got the bobcat - back saver - with a grapple and splitter last year. Pulling it all with a 1995 Dodge 3/4 Ton V10. This set-up has allowed me to follow around a local excavating contractor when he's taking out tree lines and cleaning up groves. 

View attachment 267382
View attachment 267383


----------



## jh35

We loaded and brought home 4 loads from a nearby rented farm between Monday and Christmas day.

FIL and MIL's brother have been busy when I've been at work and school making a nice pile of dead Ash.

Pictured are my '99 PSD and gooseneck, FIL's NH skid-steer


----------



## Jakers

jh35 said:


> We loaded and brought home 4 loads from a nearby rented farm between Monday and Christmas day.
> 
> FIL and MIL's brother have been busy when I've been at work and school making a nice pile of dead Ash.
> 
> Pictured are my '99 PSD and gooseneck, FIL's NH skid-steer



lookin good there. like the skidsteer/gooseneck combo. makes quick work of retrieving the wood


----------



## jh35

Jakers said:


> lookin good there. like the skidsteer/gooseneck combo. makes quick work of retrieving the wood



If we had a trailer for the skid steer we could get a fair amount more wood each trip. We had a guy a couple years ago that needed wood and he had a trailer so he hauled the skid steer to and fro. Worked pretty well for all of us.

Jeff


----------



## ruggedtimber

*wood haulers*

Looks like you really got lucky with that load.nice wood hauler set up.


Hedge said:


> This is my rig that I use for the quick to the woods and search for wood trips. I found this load on saturday afternoon wish I could find more like it darn nice wood..


----------



## milkman

I sure came in late on this one.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/241794d1339788759-loadinwood1-jpg

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/241795d1339788809-loadinwood2-jpg


----------



## little possum

Nice set up, dont squish the saws!


----------



## TJ-Bill

That's a pretty cool setup with the double tires!!


----------



## milkman

TJ-Bill said:


> That's a pretty cool setup with the double tires!!




Kinda like a Chihuahua that thinks it's a Pit Bull.


----------



## 72fj40

Howdy, another 1st post'r. Here's my trusty crusty K20 wood getter. This is a pic of the pretty side. The cab is falling thru the frame, when the suspension flexes the doors won't shut & it's like pulling teeth to get friends & family to ride on the inside. My ground is all woods w/a lot of character and tight trails. It periodically needs to lean on trees to get to the wood. In the background is my Toy skidder, and one of the main reasons I have the ground I have. 

View attachment 276908


----------



## little possum

Nice K20. Saving up for the flatbed conversion on my 76 K10. I like the way they look.


----------



## ptjeep

Nice 40. Take care of it, they're getting harder to find.


----------



## russhd1997

72fj40 said:


> Howdy, another 1st post'r. Here's my trusty crusty K20 wood getter. This is a pic of the pretty side. The cab is falling thru the frame, when the suspension flexes the doors won't shut & it's like pulling teeth to get friends & family to ride on the inside. My ground is all woods w/a lot of character and tight trails. It periodically needs to lean on trees to get to the wood. In the background is my Toy skidder, and one of the main reasons I have the ground I have.
> 
> View attachment 276908



What year is your K20? If the frame is solid the rusty cab can be replaced. My wood hauler is the 1977 GMC 1 ton with a platform dump. My son owns the 1979 C15.


----------



## jasult

one of a few loads I cleared on cemetery improvement job
View attachment 277003


----------



## MofoG23

this was buried in the thread many, many pages ago, but with the resurgence of old GM iron , I thought I'd put mine up again. Glad to see so many squares gett'in it done!

I agree with RussHD, if the frame is good, fix that truck up! The one I have had the cab mounts and corners all redone (as well as new sheet metal upfront)....should be good for a few more decades of service (under the cab and frame has a nice coating of POR 15 and anti rust stuff). Body panels/sheet metal are CHEAP and can be found anywhere....

View attachment 277104


----------



## russhd1997

MofoG23 said:


> this was buried in the thread many, many pages ago, but with the resurgence of old GM iron , I thought I'd put mine up again. Glad to see so many squares gett'in it done!
> 
> I agree with RussHD, if the frame is good, fix that truck up! The one I have had the cab mounts and corners all redone (as well as new sheet metal upfront)....should be good for a few more decades of service (under the cab and frame has a nice coating of POR 15 and anti rust stuff). Body panels/sheet metal are CHEAP and can be found anywhere....
> 
> View attachment 277104



I remember seeing that one before. That's a nice looking old "Round Eyes" you've got there. :msp_wink:


----------



## little possum

MOFO did you use OEM sheetmetal or aftermarket. Mine needs fenders/corners, cab mounts, and inner fenders. Couple small places fixed. Gonna try to take it to the body man soon. It will be getting a hefty dose of POR. It was fixed one time before. It was granddads first 4wd. Factory air. Wouldnt trade it for anything..


----------



## MofoG23

little possum said:


> MOFO did you use OEM sheetmetal or aftermarket. Mine needs fenders/corners, cab mounts, and inner fenders. Couple small places fixed. Gonna try to take it to the body man soon. It will be getting a hefty dose of POR. It was fixed one time before. It was granddads first 4wd. Factory air. Wouldnt trade it for anything..




Most of the front end came from LMC Truck.

radiator support
fenders
inner fenders
grill with trim
lights (marker and turn signals)

If you had the option between OEM and aftermarket, I'd go for OEM...I think its a bit thicker. For what I plan on doing with the truck, aftermarket with a heavy undercoating should work just fine.


----------



## Jere39

Probably already shared a picture of my little rig, but it was such a nice afternoon, I took a break from Super Bowl prep and pulled a small load of dead Red Oak from the tree I cut down yesterday.


----------



## 72fj40

MofoG23, that's a good look'n truck. 

Sorry guys, the old crusty 76 Chev K20 is relegated to wood retrival. It generally comes back from the mission alittle narrower and sometimes shorter than when it left. The only blacktop it sees is about a 1/2 mile of road frontage. There's not 1 panel that is not rusted or dented & it only has a couple of body mounts left. I'd offer you all any cosmetic parts off of it if they weren't all toast, but let me know. I think it's gotta a AM/FM 8 track. At some point in the fututre the cab will naturally seperate from the frame and then some sort of cage & seat will be made. Its design was intended to get into tough spots & occasionally slide off a tree if necessary.


----------



## rwoods

72fj40 said:


> Howdy, another 1st post'r. Here's my trusty crusty K20 wood getter. This is a pic of the pretty side. The cab is falling thru the frame, when the suspension flexes the doors won't shut & it's like pulling teeth to get friends & family to ride on the inside. My ground is all woods w/a lot of character and tight trails. It periodically needs to lean on trees to get to the wood. In the background is my Toy skidder, and one of the main reasons I have the ground I have.
> 
> View attachment 276908








An almost unbeatable pair you have there. Do I see a little tube railing above the tub on the FJ40? Ron


----------



## 72fj40

Yea, it it has rails. I could tell the tub wasn't going to last long if it wasn't protected. It's a trail rig w/decent road manners. It's pretty much locked & loaded. SBC, Lower gearing, SM420, locking diffs, etc. I have another 1 in the basement that's going to be resto mod'd/restored, it'll be more street friendly, less trail, but it will be very capable. 

View attachment 277213


I guess I need to figure out how to post full size pics.


----------



## rwoods

72fj40 said:


> Yea, it it has rails. I could tell the tub wasn't going to last long if it wasn't protected. It's a trail rig w/decent road manners. It's pretty much locked & loaded. SBC, Lower gearing, SM420, locking diffs, etc. I have another 1 in the basement that's going to be resto mod'd/restored, it'll be more street friendly, less trail, but it will be very capable.
> 
> View attachment 277213
> 
> 
> I guess I need to figure out how to post full size pics.



I had a 77 that I put a SBC in together with a torsen front diff. I broke both birfields trying to pull a stump. Got tried of watching it rust away so I sold it to a friend who fixed it pretty. He resold it and next owner put it in the junk yard after flipping it end over end backwards. I went a couple years without one. I bought a 93 FZJ80 new with factory lockers but I couldn't satisfy the cravings so about 18 years ago I picked up a relatively low rust 1982 FJ40 (would rather have a pre-73). I left it stock except I replaced the tranny with the lower ratio overseas model, full floater rear from a BJ70, 4.11 factory lockers front (FZJ80) and rear (BJ70), and OME springs. Slow rolled it twice in one weekend while backing down inclines - driver side first then the passenger side; still looks nice though. I later discovered that the OME rear springs had almost zero flex; you could put 1500# of bagged cattle feed in it and they would barely flex. I removed a leaf from each and while not perfect it is much better now. I don't wheel anymore so it just sits in the woods out of sight. Hasn't been driven in at least a year. The 80 has been my daily driver for over 20 years now. Probably told you more than you want to know. Maybe not, if you love LCs as much I and those I hide the 40 from do. Ron


----------



## 04titanse

*89 f350 wood hauler*

Dump truck is used to haul the wood and or the dozer. I use the dozer to skid the trees out of the woods. I don't think I posted in this thread yet. Sorry if I did!!! 

Truck : 89 f350 1 ton, DRW, 460 gasser, solid axles, manual tranny and transfer case and manual locking hubs

Dozer : 65' International Harvester 500 crawler dozer 6-way blade, gasoline engine, hydraulic reverser, runs like a top!!


----------



## 084

that is what I haul my wood with


----------



## 04titanse

084 said:


> that is what I haul my wood with



SHOW OFF!! haha nice rig


----------



## 084

04titanse said:


> SHOW OFF!! haha nice rig



Well, I do.:msp_wink:


----------



## 084

04titanse said:


> SHOW OFF!! haha nice rig



Thank you very much.


----------



## terryknight

one from yesterday.






maybe next year i can install a boom and i won't need to hand load ir drag the tractor around.


----------



## LAH

084 said:


> that is what I haul my wood with



What's the one hid to the right?


----------



## cnice_37

084 said:


> that is what I haul my wood with



Well load that thing up and head on over!


----------



## Steve NW WI

084 said:


> that is what I haul my wood with



Rhode Island ain't that big. Do you turn around in CT or MA?


----------



## steved

Just getting into it...I also have a smaller trailer for the off-road stuff.


----------



## 084

Steve NW WI said:


> Rhode Island ain't that big. Do you turn around in CT or MA?



I do live right on the ct. Border.


----------



## Ahudson

I was out loading wood today that I dropped last year so I could test my splitter out this weekend. I pulled the phone out and took a couple pictures to show off my little rig I work with.

It's a 1988 F250 with the Windsor motor mated to the C6 tranmission and borg warner transfere case.






Not a big load though.


----------



## artbaldoni

The cleanup crew. Skid steer is at the brother's house. I've got this flippin' flu so didn't feel like going over there for the big stuff so I decided to stay at home and work with my daughter. Brought in 4 loads before I crapped out.


----------



## Deprime

Picked this one up last year. Sorry no pics with a load.

1986 Chevy Scottsdale, 454, Turbo400, NP205


----------



## dieselscout80

97 GMC 6.5TD K3500 with a couple loads of pecan.


----------



## rmm

View attachment 289851
View attachment 289852
my haulersView attachment 289853
and the haul


----------



## memory

Here is my latest wood hauler. I just bought this recently so have not got the chance to try it out yet. It is an 03 2500hd with the 6.0 and it only has 73,000 miles on it.
[URL=http://s170.photobucket.com/user/clarke_017/media/IMG_0501_zps8a5e0f43.jpg.html]

[/URL]

There are a few things I want to get done to it. I need to get some running boards, get the bed line-x'd, get some new tires shortly.


----------



## 740jsmayle

The old Chevy brought in 2 nice loads today


ATTACH=CONFIG]290179[/ATTACH]View attachment 290187


----------



## KaptJaq

*To be a wood burner you NEED a wood hauler...*

To be a wood burner you NEED a wood hauler...

My 12 year old wood hauler:

View attachment 290188


KaptJaq


----------



## TJ-Bill

memory said:


> Here is my latest wood hauler. I just bought this recently so have not got the chance to try it out yet. It is an 03 2500hd with the 6.0 and it only has 73,000 miles on it.
> [URL=http://s170.photobucket.com/user/clarke_017/media/IMG_0501_zps8a5e0f43.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> There are a few things I want to get done to it. I need to get some running boards, get the bed line-x'd, get some new tires shortly.




I have an 04'.. I love the truck but it's horrible on gas.. I get 400km to a 90L tank.. not sure what that is in mile per gallon.. I hauled a 14k dump trailer for 3 days with it..it worked.. it wasn't happy about it but it worked!!


----------



## 04titanse

memory said:


> Here is my latest wood hauler. I just bought this recently so have not got the chance to try it out yet. It is an 03 2500hd with the 6.0 and it only has 73,000 miles on it.
> [URL=http://s170.photobucket.com/user/clarke_017/media/IMG_0501_zps8a5e0f43.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> There are a few things I want to get done to it. I need to get some running boards, get the bed line-x'd, get some new tires shortly.



They are great trucks! Mine is an 05 GMC 2500hd but mine has the 6.6L diesel. Stout suspension, great drive-train....it will make a good wood hauler. I put air bags on mine to help compensate for heavy tongue weight when towing.


----------



## gr8scott72

04titanse said:


> They are great trucks! Mine is an 05 GMC 2500hd but mine has the 6.6L diesel. Stout suspension, great drive-train....it will make a good wood hauler. I put air bags on mine to help compensate for heavy tongue weight when towing.



I work as a signal maintainer for the railroad. I was just given a temp truck to replace my old one that was decommissioned. This one is a 04 Chevy crew cab 2wd with the 6.0. I don't remember if its a 2500 or a 3500. Single rear wheel because it has the high-rail gear to allow me to ride the rail. 

Anyways, it has 293k miles and ~9,800 hours on it. I've gotten 7, 8, and 10 mpg. City, city, hwy. The rail gear is heavy and I carry many tools/parts with me. 

I still prefer a Ford though.


----------



## memory

I was debating on getting the 8.1 liter engine for a few reasons. One, so I knew that I would have plenty of power and two, to be able to get the Allison transmission. But decided against it because of the bad gas mileage. I don't understand why they don't offer the Allison in the 6.0.


----------



## cowroy

gr8scott72 said:


> I work as a signal maintainer for the railroad. I was just given a temp truck to replace my old one that was decommissioned. This one is a 04 Chevy crew cab 2wd with the 6.0. I don't remember if its a 2500 or a 3500. Single rear wheel because it has the high-rail gear to allow me to ride the rail.
> 
> Anyways, it has 293k miles and ~9,800 hours on it. I've gotten 7, 8, and 10 mpg. City, city, hwy. The rail gear is heavy and I carry many tools/parts with me.
> 
> I still prefer a Ford though.



Which Railroad do you work for? I am a machinist at Norfolk Southern.


----------



## gr8scott72

cowroy said:


> Which Railroad do you work for? I am a machinist at Norfolk Southern.



I work for CN.


----------



## imalogger

Alright so this isn't used for getting wood out of the woods but.. My mill is about 7 miles away from the house in old hog barn that my relation has been kind enough to let me use. So when I head over to saw I usually try to take a load of slabs home to feed the outdoor furnace or a load of sawdust home to bed the animals with. It's *really* heavy when its loaded with green oak slabs I fabbed up a hitch for it outa scrap metal and a 2 inch receiver tube from f&f. Car cost me $250 and the 4x8 trailer was around $350 from HF and I milled the wood for the sides.


----------



## zogger

imalogger said:


> Alright so this isn't used for getting wood out of the woods but.. My mill is about 7 miles away from the house in old hog barn that my relation has been kind enough to let me use. So when I head over to saw I usually try to take a load of slabs home to feed the outdoor furnace or a load of sawdust home to bed the animals with. It's *really* heavy when its loaded with green oak slabs I fabbed up a hitch for it outa scrap metal and a 2 inch receiver tube from f&f. Car cost me $250 and the 4x8 trailer was around $350 from HF and I milled the wood for the sides.



That will work! Cant beat the price, either!

If they werent worth so much as antiques toiday, any old detroit heavy metal sled could haul some weight with a trailer, any of them.


----------



## dieselscout80

Small load.

Details here.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/233719.htm

View attachment 291739


----------



## greendohn

*The Great White Hope*

View attachment 307662
View attachment 307663
View attachment 307664
View attachment 307665


A few shots of my wood hauler. Not a crummy, mind you, it's a firewood truck !. All vinyl interior, a/c works, real bullet holes, 'cause stickers are for sissy-boys, good stereo, paint roller paint job,,Heck, it even goes down the road pretty good.


----------



## slowp

Why do you shoot your pickup?


----------



## England14

Nice grill.


----------



## Steve NW WI

slowp said:


> Why do you shoot your pickup?



Knowing him, he probably got shot at for horning in on someone else's fishing spot.

Either that, or a mad ex girlfriend...


----------



## Toddppm

memory said:


> I was debating on getting the 8.1 liter engine for a few reasons. One, so I knew that I would have plenty of power and two, to be able to get the Allison transmission. But decided against it because of the bad gas mileage. I don't understand why they don't offer the Allison in the 6.0.



My 07 has the Allison with 6.0? Gets the same mileage as my others. Thing is always in too high a gear, by the time you doing 40mph it's in 6th gear. When I first got it, I thought something was wrong and had the dealer check it out. Kind of a PIA when you want to get going in a hurry it has to downshift 2 or 3 gears before it kicks in. I've heard they're indestructable but I broke mine Backing into my driveway slightly uphill with the dump trailer heard a loud bang, kept working but after a while the trans was slipping going at highway speeds. The clutch drum cracked somehow? Cost $2200.00 to fix:angry2: 

Still love them compared to the F350's 6.0's I had !!!!


I have 2- 2007's, 1 classic and the one I drive new body style and 1- 2004 -all 2500's, they tow and get beat daily and keep on ticking. Oh, well 1 trans rebuild in the other 07 last year.....we plow too so, whatregonnado?


----------



## terryknight

greendohn said:


> View attachment 307662
> View attachment 307663
> View attachment 307664
> View attachment 307665
> 
> 
> A few shots of my wood hauler. Not a crummy, mind you, it's a firewood truck !. All vinyl interior, a/c works, real bullet holes, 'cause stickers are for sissy-boys, good stereo, paint roller paint job,,Heck, it even goes down the road pretty good.



why do you want your dodge to be a chevy?


----------



## kjp

heres my wood hauler.spends 90 percent of its life plowing or hauling the gooser and gets beat hard. Never fixed a thing



View attachment 307732


----------



## kjp

kjp said:


> heres my wood hauler.spends 90 percent of its life plowing or hauling the gooser and gets beat hard. Never fixed a thing
> 
> a few more
> 
> View attachment 307732



View attachment 307741


View attachment 307739


----------



## ruggedtimber

*Photos*

Great photos,really like your set up.Especially like the photo of bacon and eggs.cutting firewood is so enjoyable. 
From neighbor to North in Montreal


----------



## ramzilla

First is my old white 88 ranger. It's sold now buty I loved that little truck. I built it from a stock grandpa truck.
Second is my 87 Ranger my dad bought new and then I bought from him. That truck has been to hell and back a few times!
Then third is my 97 Dodge 1/2 ton I built. More to come in next post :msp_thumbup:
View attachment 307855
View attachment 307856
View attachment 307857
View attachment 307858
View attachment 307859


----------



## ramzilla

First is my twin turboed 2000 Cummins money pit.
Next is my Ol' faithful 7.3L F250. It's slow compared to the Cummins but just won't die.
Last is the truck I tried to get work to let me bring home for a wood hauler! :hmm3grin2orange:
I don't have any pics on this computer of my 66 Dodge Ton truck but will find some.
View attachment 307860
View attachment 307861
View attachment 307862
View attachment 307863
View attachment 307864


----------



## ramzilla

Whoops forgot the work truck :msp_thumbup:View attachment 307865


----------



## greendohn

slowp said:


> Why do you shoot your pickup?



I did it to make a statement to the gang-bangers should I find myself in the "Big City",,we wouldn't want them mistaking me for a Volvo driving metrosexual, now would we?? :monkey:


----------



## ramzilla

greendohn said:


> I did it to make a statement to the gang-bangers should I find myself in the "Big City",,we wouldn't want them mistaking me for a Volvo driving metrosexual, now would we?? :monkey:



If you don't want to be mistaken for a metrosexual then loose the Chevy grille! :msp_razz:


----------



## greendohn

terryknight said:


> why do you want your dodge to be a chevy?



I did it to improve the performance!! Since installing the Chevy grill on the Dodge the improvements in pulling power, and ride quality, is amazing!! Heck, even the stereo sounds better! :hmm3grin2orange:

All kidding aside, the neighbor boys zip tied that on there one nite as a joke, last fall, and it just seems to fit!? You like?


----------



## aaronmach1

picked up this little diesel 4x4 john deere 655 a month ago. Had to move some rounds the other day and was very bored. So i did this to a pallet.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mapcinq

Was cleaning up some trees knocked over in a storm with my Taco


----------



## captjack

Here is my 14x7 dump trailer - I can fit 3 cords in it but have to go real slow - 2.5 cords is about perfect for my diesel excursion. There are four things I wish I would have purchased years ago - 1) 68HP JD with pallet forks 2) 20x12x8 wood shed (fixing to build 40x12x8 next to it) 3) dump trailer 4) tw5 splitter

I have all 4 now and it makes my processing soooooo much easier - two good weekend with the kids helping and I'm done for the year


----------



## jhoff310

View attachment 307884
View attachment 307885
View attachment 307886
View attachment 307887


Gotta love those ol Toyota's...I have beat the holy hell out of it and it comes back for more. I use my ford on occassion or when the "YO" is full of wood. I bet that YO has hauled close to 1,500 cords of wood over the years.

Sorry I dont have pics of my trailers or tractors

Jeff


----------



## BigDaddyR

New to me trailer. Will have to do the math to see how much wood it will hold and still have my splitter in the back. Figure fill the truck bed, The trailer 3/4 and my splitter at the back. May be able to get 2 to 2 1/2 chords in there. Hopefully truck can haul it. Old Burts pretty old.


----------



## brenndatomu

I just seen this unit for sale on CL for $1800, I thought maybe you guys would like to see these pics. It would make somebody a pretty cool wood hauler for sure! Looks like a really nice build...View attachment 311795
View attachment 311796
View attachment 311797


----------



## terryknight

need to tune that motor. she leaves a little to be desired when accelerating


----------



## Vermonster

I'm no pro, but I don't need to travel off the property I live on to get as much firewood as I need. Just cutting fence lines right now. Plenty of wood to be had. Cutting for next year.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/243185.htm


----------



## Streblerm

*Finally took the new wood hauler out*

So I bought this truck last November. It needed an engine amongst other things. I have been driving it, hauling a bit here and there, and generally shaking it down.This is the first time I've had a load in it worthy of the suspension this truck has. 

Half this load would have had the old '95 F150. (300I6 5spd) down on the bump stops. The Super Duty isn't even all the way on the helpers in this pic. The 5.4l isn't a power house but it runs the same empty or loaded like this.

Large disc brakes all around and E range tires make me feel better about (over) loading this truck. I think it can legally handle 3000# in the bed and over 10k on a trailer.


----------



## kgip2k

Just picked up a '90 Ford F350 flatbed. Dually 351 with a 5 speed to use to haul my wood. 72,000 original miles, working AC all for $450 pics to come


----------



## zogger

kgip2k said:


> Just picked up a '90 Ford F350 flatbed. Dually 351 with a 5 speed to use to haul my wood. 72,000 original miles, working AC all for $450 pics to come



what????? 450 bucks?? You suck! whattascore!


----------



## chucker

zogger! your right that "kgip2k" sucks!! so bad he should change his name to "Kirby hoover" for cheating the seller out of a good sell like that. he should have give him extra change for coffee!lol


----------



## Photog95

Here is my temporary wood hauler. Clutch went out of my junker truck so the dually is filling in for this year. Gonna have to do something different next year though. This thing is WAYYYYYyyyy..... too wide to be running around in the doods. Not to mention I dont need any scratches on the camper hauler.


----------



## kgip2k

kgip2k said:


> Just picked up a '90 Ford F350 flatbed. Dually 351 with a 5 speed to use to haul my wood. 72,000 original miles, working AC all for $450 pics to come


----------



## Jere39

I've lost track of what has been on this thread before, and what was lost to the hackers. I loaded up this half cord yesterday for delivery today.


----------



## terryknight

how far do you deliver it behind your ATV? haha


----------



## Jere39

terryknight said:


> how far do you deliver it behind your ATV? haha



From the woods behind my house, I can wind to about 12-15 homes without crossing a road. Not all use firewood. But, it turns out this load was headed about 20 miles away to my son's place, so I pull it to the driveway with the ATV, then with the load balanced, I just switch to my truck. Move enough of the wood from the rear to the front so I get a decent tongue weight, and deliver. I priced my delivered wood out of contention on purpose. I don't enjoy trucking it, unloading it, stacking it again. Takes to much time from what I do enjoy. Turns out my son doesn't pay for the wood, the delivery, or the lunch we ate after we stacked it.


----------



## terryknight

hahaha i was a sononce, still am sometimes. but now's my who i get wood for, though i won't stack it


----------



## TJ-Bill

Here's my wood hauler/ gas sucker..


----------



## Photog95

I'll trade you gas suckers any day. I get 5mpg when loded


----------



## leftyz

Probably will be putting chains on all 4 this weekend. I really want to go cut wood Saturday, but it's opening day of gun season and I don't want to piss off all my neighbors.


----------



## zogger

Photog95 said:


> I'll trade you gas suckers any day. I get 5mpg when loded



5!!! 

You might be running one of these..


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Most recent pic of mine. Just got some new Load Range E tires on it. Pulls much better now.


----------



## Photog95

zogger said:


> 5!!!
> 
> You might be running one of these..





Thats pretty close. That number is towing the camper in my sig. When I bought it I drove it home 115 miles and it got 8mpg on the highway empty.


----------



## Photog95

Thats odd. My sig didnt show up. Didnt show in this one either. Well it is in the post above.


----------



## terryknight

maybe it only shows up once per page


----------



## terryknight

well neither did mine. don't know


----------



## TJ-Bill

OH_Varmntr said:


> Most recent pic of mine. Just got some new Load Range E tires on it. Pulls much better now.


 I've been trying to sell my truck and buy one of these for awhile..


----------



## Steve NW WI

terryknight said:


> maybe it only shows up once per page



Yes, that's a new thing. Signatures only show up in the first post on any page. It saves space, I guess.


----------



## jhellwig

Trailer has a little over a cord of elm. It is 14' by 6' with 18 inch sides. I could round the load up but I got to replace the bolts and bushings in the suspension first. I added the hitch for the splitter. I haul it in the trailer to the woods then pull it back.


----------



## Laird006

first load on this trailer last year, after this one, stacked another row on top. dodge was laying hard on the bumpstops. got airbags for this years loads.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

TJ-Bill said:


> I've been trying to sell my truck and buy one of these for awhile..


 
I bought my truck for the sole purpose of hauling wood and heavy stuff. It sits most of the year because honestly it's not very feasible to drive daily with a 6-spd manual and the fact that it rides like crap. But when I hook a load to it, I am reminded as to why I bought such a heavy duty pickup.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Laird006 said:


> first load on this trailer last year, after this one, stacked another row on top. dodge was laying hard on the bumpstops. got airbags for this years loads.


 
Can't tell, but is that a 3/4 ton truck?


----------



## Laird006

OH_Varmntr said:


> Can't tell, but is that a 3/4 ton truck?


yes it is. 3/4 ton diesel. some of the logs are around 30"


----------



## Laird006

same as yours but a 96 12 valve 5 speed.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Nice! I think the 01.5 trucks (mine falls into that "year") were the first available with the 8800# GVWR rating which included factory overload leafpacks and a Dana 80HD rear end with rear disc brakes. I know the original owner and he always said this truck could handle loads better than their 1-ton Chevy pickups.


----------



## Laird006

mine has the dana 80 and is 8800 gvw too. I have a few of these. Other is a 96 ext shortbed I built out of two trucks. All SRW diesels from 94-02 are 8800 GVWR as far as I know. Springs on this truck are TIRED. sits on the overload empty. As far as I know the only change from 94 to 02 was the 24 valve, rear disks, and 6 speed instead of 5. Btw I'm on cummins forum too. cant beat the trucks, however, rust is a major issue, the truck in the pics is slated for frame repair and a body swap/restoration this winter


----------



## OH_Varmntr

My bad, I must've been thinking of the rear discs and I forgot about the NV5600 upgrade as well. I was on CF but got tired of all the smoke switch posts and retarded threads. CompetitionDiesel is where I've been spending much of my time now.


----------



## Laird006

yea, cummins forum is good for stock stuff if you wanna search. compD is good too, I use both together. I need a gooseneck trailer at some point Honestly.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

I should have redone my trailer to be a gooseneck instead of a 5th wheel honestly. But I can't complain, my trailer has really impressed me with how well it takes loads. I really really need to weigh it sometime just to see what it weighs loaded.


----------



## mdavlee

You forgot about the leaky vacuum pumps on the 24 valves. I had a quad cab short bed 01 with the 5 speed. It had the overloads on it and I thought it rode pretty good. The 11 3500 SRW I have now rides as good or better than it though.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

mdavlee said:


> You forgot about the leaky vacuum pumps on the 24 valves.



Never had an issue on mine. Granted it only has 108,000 miles on it. But now that you brought it up...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Has the (for the smaller loads) Stein Arbor Trolley been mentioned yet?

https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...xIHIDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1054&bih=550


----------



## mdavlee

OH_Varmntr said:


> Never had an issue on mine. Granted it only has 108,000 miles on it. But now that you brought it up...



Every 12 or 24 valve I had leaked oil on them. I changed the seals on one of them and it leaked worse. I guess the seal wasn't the same as the old one. The common rail engines are much better at not leaking oil. That's one thing I don't miss about the older 12 valves of everything underneath soaked with oil to the rear bumper.


----------



## zogger

MasterBlaster said:


> Has the (for the smaller loads) Stein Arbor Trolley been mentioned yet?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...xIHIDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1054&bih=550



Much slickness!!! Never saw one before, they look like they work really well.


----------



## Laird006

OH_Varmntr said:


> Never had an issue on mine. Granted it only has 108,000 miles on it. But now that you brought it up...


 275k and 276k here.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Here's my wood hauler. Its perfect for what I need. I built some removable wooden sides for an old ladder rack and now I can get 1.5 cords in the box. Its an '89 F350 with the kingpin Dana 60 front and 4:10s. The entire truck cost less than a new low end splitter.


----------



## mn woodcutter

there, now I have a picture added. my phone last night wouldn't allow it for some reason.


----------



## leftyz

I don't even like Fords that much, but I'd take it!


----------



## mn woodcutter

Yeah, well it gets the job done. Its an old DNR truck so its the "stripped down" model with vinyl floors, manual windows, and locks. I like it that way. I found the ladder rack at a scrap metal place for $50 and used some brown treated decking to use for the sides. They are removable so I can still load wood from the side. Here is a better picture of the rack.


----------



## leftyz

I think you did quite well on it. $50 for that rack seems like a no brainer.


----------



## redfin

Don't think I have posted mine. Its very nice to not have to unload by hand.


----------



## John D

I absolutely love all the old iron and seeing these awesome trucks still working ,it's a nice sight...


----------



## leftyz

redfin said:


> Don't think I have posted mine. Its very nice to not have to unload by hand.



We had one very similar, 454 under the hood with a 4-spd. 4x4. It had a 10 foot dump bed, would have been a great firewood hauler. When dad took it to auction, it sadly only got him like $1500.. 

Now he's got a newer Ford with turbo diesel, seems like a nice truck but I wish we still had the old one!








Heres another one of our wood haulers, I was getting a load of Ash that was standing dead, ended up filling that trailer to the brim, 2 spark plugs fouled out and I still got the load out of the woods on the remaining 2 cylinders..


----------



## Steve NW WI

leftyz said:


> snip...
> 
> Heres another one of our wood haulers, I was getting a load of Ash that was standing dead, ended up filling that trailer to the brim, 2 spark plugs fouled out and I still got the load out of the woods on the remaining 2 cylinders..



That old Farmall could use a Pertronix electronic ignition and coil. Lots hotter spark than points, and not too spendy. My M starts much better now with one.

Pssst - the handguard is on backwards on your Echo...


----------



## leftyz

Steve NW WI said:


> That old Farmall could use a Pertronix electronic ignition and coil. Lots hotter spark than points, and not too spendy. My M starts much better now with one.
> 
> Pssst - the handguard is on backwards on your Echo...



I know the 400 is converted to 12v but I'm not sure if it's still points or what. We try to keep things stock around here, our M is completely stock, still 6v and magneto and it runs awesome.

I was filling up with gas and bar oil,  I don't run it like that, lol.


----------



## Lugnutz

I just looked and wow! It has been over a year since I've come around. A lot has happened in that time! I wore out the truck in my profile pic and could have patched it up but decided to upgrade my hauler. In Sept I bought a new to me 95 F350 crew cab dually flat bed. Major upgrade! Now I got room for more wood and more people to help! It is a 460 5 speed. First thing I did was take all 4 mud tires off Old Red and put them across the back of the newly acquired Battleship. Next was wood sides and then a couple of under the bed boxes to hold all my gear.
Old Red hadn't been tagged since 06 due to some issues with passing inspection! I never thought the old girl would last this long and I usually make round trips of about 10 miles off the beaten path. Since buying the Battleship I've hooked up with a guy at work that knows 2 tree service guys and he has so far hooked me up with several loads of wood, full loads!! Oak, Maple, Locust and Mulberry, most for next years supply.














my new buddy helping out with box install


----------



## mn woodcutter

looks great! you did a nice job on the wood sides. Those old F350s are beasts!


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks MN my only gripe is electric windows really... Hand cranks are the only way to go !


----------



## Homelite410

Chainsaw buggy splitter puller.






74 f250 in the background is my hauler.




Another shot of my buggy at a car show.


----------



## Lugnutz

Cool buggy !


----------



## Homelite410

Lugnutz said:


> Cool buggy !


Thanks I built that in 2005, I wanted a gator but we all know how expensive one of them are. I collected parts for 6 months and took about 5 months to Fab up only working on weekends.


----------



## captndavie

Homelite410 said:


> Chainsaw buggy splitter puller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 f250 in the background is my hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of my buggy at a car show.




Interesting. Tell us more about the running gear. Looks like VW front. Does it have a transmission? I thought I saw a tag on the back, how does it run down the road?


----------



## Homelite410

captndavie said:


> Interesting. Tell us more about the running gear. Looks like VW front. Does it have a transmission? I thought I saw a tag on the back, how does it run down the road?


The frame is all custom made from model a ford frame rails. 68 beetle front end, '82 ford 9" rear end with 5:1 ratio, Buick driveshaft, Willy's springs in the rear, GM master cylinder. Power comes off the engine via a 2:1 double bonded v -belt to a side loader GM 4 speed then to a GM side loader 3 speed. 4 x 3 = 12 forward gears and 3 in reverse. Low low @ 4000 rpm is about 3 MPH and hi gear is about 33mph. It has M18 Kohler for the power plant and the plate that is on it says 1955 farm vehicle. Plate is just for fun. 

I wanted a gator but we all know how pricey those are and this is WAY more cool than a gator! I have pulled one full anhydrous tank and a 2 bottom plow with it! People sure look when I roll thru town to put gas in it!!


----------



## Homelite410

Picked this up last sunday



1992 F250 5speed 4x4 351v8 4:10 gears 147000 miles new warn lockouts and clutch pioneer deck and fresh plugs n wires.......... 800.00 cash!


----------



## Halligan

Nice score on a genuine wood hauler Homelite410.

Mines a little fancy but it serves as my daily driver as well. I still work it though and the bed and tailgate have the dent's to prove it. 

My truck will be 4 years old in March so I'm not as anal about a scratch or dent like I was when it was new. However, this may be my last brand new truck. New truck prices are hitting a level that is getting untouchable for common folk. I'm not paying $50,000 for a 3/4 ton gasser. Diesels are running $50-70,000 depending how they're specced. Though the prices I'm quoting are for bombed out leather,navigation, laramie/lariat level trim. Still…..

I plan on driving it for many years to come. Plow's snow to.


----------



## Jakers

Homelite410 said:


> Thanks I built that in 2005, I wanted a gator but we all know how expensive one of them are. I collected parts for 6 months and took about 5 months to Fab up only working on weekends.



what kind and size are the rear tires on it? i like the smaller size ag tires


----------



## Homelite410

Jakers said:


> what kind and size are the rear tires on it? i like the smaller size ag tires


American farmer 7.60-15 full traction implement.


----------



## colson04

Here's a solid load from last winter. Shortly after this I ditched the tool box so I could get more wood into the bed for each load. 
I'll upload pics of the new setup after I go wood cutting next time. Got a different truck (still have ol red though) and bigger trailer to haul logs home with now.


----------



## Homelite410

colson04 said:


> View attachment 330524
> 
> 
> Here's a solid load from last winter. Shortly after this I ditched the tool box so I could get more wood into the bed for each load.
> I'll upload pics of the new setup after I go wood cutting next time. Got a different truck (still have ol red though) and bigger trailer to haul logs home with now.


Looks good! I never was around one of those f250's I always thought they were a lil lightweight. Just curious.


----------



## colson04

That truck's been ridden hard and put away wet more time that I can count. 5.4L (anemic by today's standards) keeps chugging along.

They came with the same transmission, transfercase, and rear end as the Super duties did. Has 3.73LS gears and oversized brakes compared to the 150's. Payload is around 2100 lbs, max tow on this truck is only 8500 lbs. It had a ball in the bed that we used to tow a 25' goose neck full of round bales all summer with it, roughly 11,000lbs. It tows the bobcat and equipment trailer well, dump trailer (10k lbs) pretty well too. It does squat a bit now when fully loaded, but it still rides very smooth when empty. I've got 243,000 miles on this one, and my dad has one just like it with 255,000 miles. I usually get 16 mpg empty (not during winter...), 12-13 loaded with wood, and 9-11 towing a loaded trailer. I can vouch that they may appear 'lightweight', but they are quite capable trucks.

My only complaint about this body style was the long turning radius these trucks have. Unless you have a short wheelbase version, all of these trucks require a decent sized area to turn them around. Sucks trying to park it in a crowded area, or maneuvering through tight woods.


----------



## Jere39

I might have loaded a picture of this ATV before, sorry if I did, I did not go through all 1,914 posts to look for it. Temps rose to the high teens yesterday, so I cut down, then bucked a nice dead Red Oak, about 20" at the cut, and close to 40' of similar diameter. Today, temps were back down, with a nice crisp 12°F but, I wanted to haul these rounds out before the snow piles on more and makes it harder to get them out. 
Hauler is a JD 15 steel cart behind a 2002 Bombardier Quest 650, full time 4wd. Even on a nice cold day like today, this 14 year old carbureted Rotax engine starts with a little choke and a quick tap of the starter button. This very small time operation lets me wind through the woods picking off the dead Reds without clearing roads or even paths. Every day in the woods reminds me how every one of 34 years in an office was draining my soul.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I wish everyone would repost their wood hauler pictures. most the pictures from this thread were lost.


----------



## ReggieT

colson04 said:


> View attachment 330524
> 
> 
> Here's a solid load from last winter. Shortly after this I ditched the tool box so I could get more wood into the bed for each load.
> I'll upload pics of the new setup after I go wood cutting next time. Got a different truck (still have ol red though) and bigger trailer to haul logs home with now.


4 x4?


----------



## Marshy

Just an ol' 1984 Chevy K10, 350 with a 4 speed.


----------



## Homelite410

Manual Chevy is hard to find!!


----------



## Marshy

Homelite410 said:


> Manual Chevy is hard to find!!


 
It has the Muncie SM465, L, 1, 2, 3. No need for 4LO with the L gear in that thing. Makes easy work moving the heaviest of loads and easy on the clutch too. It also has the NP208 transfer case with GM 10-bolt in the rear with 3.42 gears. I have some worn out 31x10.5 R15 Baja Claws which have a load rating of C. I've pushed them to the max and they havent poped yet. 

Oh yeah, almost forgot, I put in a rear set of 3/4 ton 7 leafs to handle some extra weight, then has custom 3 leafs made for up front. It sits and rides like a 3/4 ton.


----------



## colson04

ReggieT said:


> 4 x4?




yep, shes 4x4, shift on the floor. With where I live, work, and cut wood, I wouldn't waste my time owning a 2wd truck.


----------



## Homelite410

I got married with 2 children in 2008 and bought our acreage in July of 2009. We were just starting out on one income and I found us a Montgomery Ward's add - on furnace and put it in our drafty old farm house. My dad gave me his old homelites and I needed me a truck since I sold my 4x4 diesel to make a house payment. So i started looking round and a guy at work says grandpa has a 74 f250 he'd sell. So 400.00 later i was the proud owner of a 1974 2wd 4 speed 360 2v f250 that REALLY needed a friend. The starter was messed up, 4 bald tires, it was painful to set in the seat, heater core leaked, no window guides left whatsoever, not even a trailer hitch on the poor thing. Well I started with a tune up, new starter drive, new ring gear, Carb kit, etc etc, and made myself a truck I could use. Driving was sure fun @55 MPH since it bump steered so bad but that old truck never let me down, always started no matter how cold, and kept us warm with minor upgrades here and there for 4 years. My dad gave me a set of tire chains and I put some nasty skinny E rated tires in the back. 

My 92 came along (351 4x4 5spd) with overloads and great mechanical condition and I just couldn't say no. Having that old 2wd has taught me to drive a little more selectively and that 4x4 isn't just a toy, like these rich little daddy's boys get for their graduation present, its a wonderful tool that makes life easier. I feel like I'm 16 again with my first truck and cant wait to "make it mine" (reciever for my sharpening vise, dual exhaust, tinted rear window, brake controller, gooseneck hitch, etc etc) and have learned to appreciate the small things like not slamming the door twice every time, being able to hear the radio driving down the road, driving 75mph comfortably etc etc. I am looking forward to teaching my girls to drive "BIG RED" as they call it, when they are old enough to reach the pedals!


----------



## Homelite410

Ok topper off and alcoas on.




much better!!


----------



## Whitespider

Well... because the old pictures were lost I'll re-post mine.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice set up there Mr. White Arachnid! Chains and wheels weights make all the difference.


----------



## little possum

Woodhauler hauling the wood hauler. 95 F350 4x4 7.3 and the 76 K10 with 350. 




Ex wood hauler Kinda miss it. But couldnt find a 390 to replace the motor. 




Wood scout back in the day. It hauled a few loads of firewood. 




88 F250 7.3 IDI posin with the gooseneck, (didnt have hitch ) Truck had 330K miles and bout 70K on the motor and tranny. Was gettin 16mpg till new tires. But gone now, kinda miss it too.


----------



## Whitespider

mainewoods said:


> *Nice set up there Mr. White Arachnid! Chains and wheels weights make all the difference.*



The tires are "loaded" with fluid also.
*


----------



## mainewoods

So that's where you hide your "squeezins"!


----------



## mainewoods

Cops are going to get suspicious when they see you riding around on your lawn with no mower deck.


----------



## johnnylabguy

Whitespider said:


> The tires are "loaded" with fluid also.
> *


Nice rig spider. As a fellow fan of getting things done on the cheap (still have never bought a truck with power windows. Yes I'm that cheap!), I'll take the opportunity to repost my old gator because I love it so much. My neighbor who has a late model 650i marvels at what it can do at less than one tenth the cost he paid for his used! Although I couldn't even "load" the front tire on mine. Those old AMTs don't have much motor!


----------



## zogger

johnnylabguy said:


> Nice rig spider. As a fellow fan of getting things done on the cheap (still have never bought a truck with power windows. Yes I'm that cheap!), I'll take the opportunity to repost my old gator because I love it so much. My neighbor who has a late model 650i marvels at what it can do at less than one tenth the cost he paid for his used! Although I couldn't even "load" the front tire on mine. Those old AMTs don't have much motor!



Those are pretty cool. I worked for an ancient geezer who cut logs, made lumber with a woodmiser and raised 'sang. He had one and it hauled all sorts of stuff. I wonder if they ever had some sort of tracks that would go over the wheels.

edit..a civvie version of this, always thought these were just too cool

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SdKfz_2


----------



## Whitespider

johnnylabguy,
I've been lookin' for one of those old 5-wheelers for years (that I could buy cheap)... I'm jealous as all hell‼
*


----------



## colson04

Whitespider said:


> Well... because the old pictures were lost I'll re-post mine.
> 
> [[/ATTACH] View attachment 331341




The used brake discs for wheel weights is an excellent idea! Just what I've been needing to add weight to my yard tractor.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Jere39 said:


> From the woods behind my house, I can wind to about 12-15 homes without crossing a road. Not all use firewood. But, it turns out this load was headed about 20 miles away to my son's place, so I pull it to the driveway with the ATV, then with the load balanced, I just switch to my truck. Move enough of the wood from the rear to the front so I get a decent tongue weight, and deliver. I priced my delivered wood out of contention on purpose. I don't enjoy trucking it, unloading it, stacking it again. Takes to much time from what I do enjoy. Turns out my son doesn't pay for the wood, the delivery, or the lunch we ate after we stacked it.


Jee if my pops did all that i would *at least *buy lunch and a case of his fav brew. but I do all the wood cutting and well he doesnt pay me....figure that eh.


----------



## Homelite410

I want to try one of these!!


----------



## colson04

Homelite410 said:


> I want to try one of these!!



That would be damn handy this winter. I've got a grove of dead standing ash that we can't get anywhere near with a truck due to all the snow right now.


----------



## Jakers

ill second that. ive got my old ford chained up on all four corners and still cant make it to the blow downs in my woods. gonna have to take the skidsteer out to clear a path first if i really want to get to em this winter


----------



## Homelite410

Just looked up an iron horse..... 13,000.00 new 7,500.00 used. 

Man can buy a full size skidder for that!!!


----------



## mn woodcutter

the snow is deep. especially when trying to get through the plowed up piles on the side of the drive.


----------



## peeworm

This is my ol 1990 idi 7.3 with little load of red and white oak



Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwoods

Small load for my M-I-L. Just enough to make the truck ride a little better. Ron


----------



## mn woodcutter

love those cucvs. any more pics and info?


----------



## rwoods

Slow but steady. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Duplicate post. Ron


----------



## Jim Timber

5 ton with super singles Ron?


----------



## Paul S.

Use my old Cub Cadet to haul loads to the house, after pulling the old Ford 960 log splitter with the old John Deere 160, the funny thing is that after researching the serial numbers all three pieces appear to be 1984 year models.


----------



## zogger

rwoods said:


> Duplicate post. Ron


Great pics! Nice trucks and trailer.

I am working my way up to a civvie version of your CUCV, it is two trucks away in my stack of junkers. That one is a 4 speed manual, 3/4 ton 6.2 diesel. It has the military oz tires on it and some decent wheels. I basically got it and paid for the tires and got a free truck. I know it isn't the full ton and a quarter spec, but lots cheaper than getting a decent mil version anymore. I guess they used to be cheap, but not any more that I could find. I have two of the larger mil trailers, gonna see if I can swap one for the smaller.


----------



## rwoods

Jim Timber said:


> 5 ton with super singles Ron?


Nope. It's a deuce. M35A3. Ron


----------



## captndavie

Homelite410 said:


> The frame is all custom made from model a ford frame rails. 68 beetle front end, '82 ford 9" rear end with 5:1 ratio, Buick driveshaft, Willy's springs in the rear, GM master cylinder. Power comes off the engine via a 2:1 double bonded v -belt to a side loader GM 4 speed then to a GM side loader 3 speed. 4 x 3 = 12 forward gears and 3 in reverse. Low low @ 4000 rpm is about 3 MPH and hi gear is about 33mph. It has M18 Kohler for the power plant and the plate that is on it says 1955 farm vehicle. Plate is just for fun.
> 
> I wanted a gator but we all know how pricey those are and this is WAY more cool than a gator! I have pulled one full anhydrous tank and a 2 bottom plow with it! People sure look when I roll thru town to put gas in it!!




Do you have any pics of the transmissions mated together or the engine to transmission mounting? I have a similar project on my mind and am interested in how to achieve those two aspects.


----------



## midwest_170




----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The big truck, holds 6 cords.


----------



## zogger

Man, here's a wood hauler...every boy needs one!

http://nwga.craigslist.org/hvo/4655065979.html


----------



## Marshy

zogger said:


> Man, here's a wood hauler...every boy needs one!
> 
> http://nwga.craigslist.org/hvo/4655065979.html


 
Too bad its not available in quarter scale size.


----------



## Bob95065

midwest_170 said:


>



Military trailers rule! I have a M101A3 that I pull behind a Dodge 2500 with a Cummins diesel.


----------



## OH_Varmntr




----------



## avason

rwoods said:


> Small load for my M-I-L. Just enough to make the truck ride a little better. Ron
> View attachment 332187


Used to love driving those things when I was in the guard. Always started even if it needed ether. I would love one of those!
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/img_2990-jpg.332671/


----------



## hanniedog

Actually there are smaller versions of the tracked dump. Some even have a turn table like an excavator.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Here's a load of hard maple. Some of you refer to it as sugar maple I believe. All I know is that it does a fine job keeping the house warm! I'm just shooting from the hip but I would guess close to 4000 lbs in that truck!


----------



## brenndatomu

My first wood hauler...






Not really


----------



## zogger

avason said:


> Used to love driving those things when I was in the guard. Always started even if it needed ether. I would love one of those!



I went for the cheaper for me civvie versions of these. Square 80s chevy 4x4s with the diesel. Want to keep getting them too, stack em up around here for parts and whatnot. Haven't got a smaller mil trailer yet though, but that's on the bucket list, the m105s just too dang big and heavy, plus no easy way to make the brakes work, want the surge brakes on the smaller lighter trailers.


----------



## Zeus103363

Found this for sale. Been wanting a diesel and this would make a great wood hauler, and some wheels back and forth to work! That bed is probably twice as long as my dodge. 








Thanks


----------



## zogger

Zeus103363 said:


> Found this for sale. Been wanting a diesel and this would make a great wood hauler, and some wheels back and forth to work! That bed is probably twice as long as my dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



That should work!


----------



## Beefie

Are you sure that's a diesel? The badge on the side looks like its a gas. Normally it says powerstroke if it was a diesel. Just check before you buy.

Beefie


----------



## brenndatomu

I think that lil "Powerstroke V8" badge is all you get on a strippy work truck...


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

2002 suzuki 300 with a few different trailers.
the trailer here is just to bring spilts to the shed.


----------



## jgage916

My wood hauler. I have 4 foot sides i built for it. The bottom picture is most recent. I no longer have the trailer or equipment, they were all in my Dad's name and between his passing and me moving from GA to SC when i got married things had to go. Im hoping to get another trailer in the next year or so, i sure do miss it. 
The truck is a 2005 3500 Cummins. S&B intake, CFM+ intake manifold, ATS exhaust manifold, Smarty tuner, Valair full ceramic single disk clutch, 8' CM flatbed, 35/12.50/17 Treadwright MT's. Best modification...PAID FOR...

The tractor is a Case IH 1190. Not quite the New Holland we had but it gets the job done.


----------



## jgage916

I can't seem to make the duplicates go away, my bad


----------



## Deprime

Here's a pic of a load. Cutting some borer killed ash at my uncle's place last weekend I had off.

1986 Chevy K30 / Buddy's Corn Pro Trailer


----------



## STLfirewood

jgage916 said:


> My wood hauler. I have 4 foot sides i built for it. The bottom picture is most recent. I no longer have the trailer or equipment, they were all in my Dad's name and between his passing and me moving from GA to SC when i got married things had to go. Im hoping to get another trailer in the next year or so, i sure do miss it.
> The truck is a 2005 3500 Cummins. S&B intake, CFM+ intake manifold, ATS exhaust manifold, Smarty tuner, Valair full ceramic single disk clutch, 8' CM flatbed, 35/12.50/17 Treadwright MT's. Best modification...PAID FOR...
> 
> The tractor is a Case IH 1190. Not quite the New Holland we had but it gets the job done.View attachment 371253
> View attachment 371254
> View attachment 371255
> View attachment 371261
> View attachment 371262
> 
> 
> View attachment 371253
> View attachment 371254
> View attachment 371253
> View attachment 371254
> View attachment 371255



Is that a New Holland TSA100?


----------



## Sam.coots

Zeus103363 said:


> Found this for sale. Been wanting a diesel and this would make a great wood hauler, and some wheels back and forth to work! That bed is probably twice as long as my dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I picked up a 99 f350 power stroke earlier this year 306,xxx miles. Now has 311,xxx. Great hauling truck. 8 ' bed. When I'm not haulin 24 mpg. You got my vote.


----------



## Sam.coots

Great weather in Missouri this afternoon to grab some wood from the back. Tad more weight than this converted popup camper trailer likes. Haha.


----------



## Zeus103363

Sam.coots said:


> I picked up a 99 f350 power stroke earlier this year 306,xxx miles. Now has 311,xxx. Great hauling truck. 8 ' bed. When I'm not haulin 24 mpg. You got my vote.




I made the owner an offer. Waiting to see if he will accept. Fingers Crossed!!!


Thanks


----------



## jgage916

STLfirewood said:


> Is that a New Holland TSA100?


115


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's another "wood hauler" that I have,






It's a Cummins powered W350...

SR


----------



## mn woodcutter

Is it a manual? I would love a clean 93 W350 cummins, extended cab 4x4 with a manual.


----------



## TeeMan

Beefie said:


> Are you sure that's a diesel? The badge on the side looks like its a gas. Normally it says powerstroke if it was a diesel. Just check before you buy.
> 
> Beefie



Wouldn't it be a V10 if it were gas?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mn woodcutter said:


> Is it a manual? I would love a clean 93 W350 cummins, extended cab 4x4 with a manual.


 Yup.......and I replaced the Getrag 360 with the stronger NV4500...

SR


----------



## jgage916

TeeMan said:


> Wouldn't it be a V10 if it were gas?


No they put the 5.4 v8 out of the F-150 in the base models. V-10 and Diesel were options


----------



## mn woodcutter

That's what I'm talking about! Nice truck Rob! One of my favorites!


----------



## rwoods

SR, nice looking trailer. Looks to be well thought out. Ron


----------



## SnyderServ5060

Early 99's (7.3) do have fender badges saying V8 Powerstroke. By mid 99 on they moved it on the doors, the larger diesel badge on the door as people are more familiar with. All gas superduty's with V8's and V10's had fender badges through the years. Good luck! I love my 7.3's I have 3 of them!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rwoods said:


> SR, nice looking trailer. Looks to be well thought out. Ron



Thanks Ron,

I built the trailer, using all new steel and 6,000 pound axles. I specified 8 bolt pattern so I could use HD 16" Chevy wheels, as I have quite a few of them.

It's been a good trailer for me, I've pulled it a lot of miles...

Thanks guys,

SR


----------



## STLfirewood

jgage916 said:


> 115



My father n law has a 04 TSA100A or something like that. It has never had anything on the PTO. He mainly just brush hogs 70 Acres with it. I think it has 450ish hours. They are nice tractors.


----------



## STLfirewood

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's another "wood hauler" that I have,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Cummins powered W350...
> 
> SR



That dodge is wondering when you're going to put a load behind it. Nice truck. I had a 93. They are great you just need a football field to turn those things around.


----------



## brenndatomu

Here's a hauler for ya...


----------



## brenndatomu

I guess this qualifys as a hauler. BTW, if this is one of y'alls, you SUCK!


----------



## zogger

brenndatomu said:


> Here's a hauler for ya...



Now that is slick for a ratrod hauler! Folks I did commercial firewood with back in the day used a bus for hauling, but it just had a lot of the seats took out.


----------



## SWI Don

Here is my latest rig. I posted the truck prior to the great crash so I am sure it's pics are gone. It's a 1994 Chevy K2500 with a 6BT Cummins and an NV4500 tranny. 

My brother and I got the trailer and CTL last fall to do work out at the farm and a few side jobs as they come. He's an arborist and ends up doing side jobs from time to time. It's hauled a fair amount of firewood last season (we do most of our cutting in Dec-Feb because my farmer buddies have more free time then). The trailer is a Big Tex 14OD gooseneck. I needed the tall deck to get the CTL on. The New Holland CTL's of that era are wide ~84" and it's a squeeze to put them on a low deck trailer. If I had one complaint it would be that they needed to put some sort of latch on the bed to keep it down when loading equipment with ramps. Currently it will raise the bed until it is inline with the ramps when loading the CTL (10K lbs will do that) and then you have to go slow to get the bed to go down easy (which is a relative term). 

I have gotten about 2 cord on it in a shot which is all I really want to haul at a time anyway. Being able to dump the bed is nice even when you are stacking out of it. Just raise the bed until it wants to slide back to the tail gate and pull out of the back. The sides are short so with the bed tipped its at a pretty good height in the back.


----------



## mn woodcutter

A chevy and a cummins! Good combo! I like the dump trailer too! I'm only just a little jealous!


----------



## STLfirewood

He's my 1-ton with close to 3 cords on it and the trailer. This is a standard weekly trip 52 weeks a year.


----------



## Laird006

I'll update some of my pics, this years pics, some were from spring, bought a gooseneck this summer so i can haul a bit more at a time now. All three trucks are cummins diesels. 96, 07, and the regular cab, 96 manual trans, my favorite and the heaviest used.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Here's a repost of one of my haulers. '98 Polaris Sportsman 500, had it since 2009. Got a little Agri-Fab trailer for it right now, I would like to get a bigger Polar trailer for it.


----------



## benp

brenndatomu said:


> I guess this qualifys as a hauler. BTW, if this is one of y'alls, you SUCK!



Those little Manitou telehandlers are AWESOME!!!!!!! A fantastic little machine with great capabilities. 

The neighbor has a little JCB telehandler that size and it is a lot of fun and does a lot.


----------



## mcb




----------



## stonykill

mcb said:


> That 140 is quite impressive! Love it all right down to the custom fenders.


----------



## wood4heat

mcb said:


>



Love me a 140, got one myself! I assume yours is a H3?


----------



## mcb

yes.. be an H6 or 7 pretty soon. maybe also articulating 4wd.. dunno yet


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I needed some 2x4's, so I headed to my woodlot and skidded out two 24" wind damaged white pines,






Then off to the mill I go, to turn them into construction lumber!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Hey guys, you can see that log get milled here,

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/i-needed-some-2x4s.283016/

SR


----------



## LAH

Now using a 2005 Colorado.


----------



## bigblue12v

Recently added self loading log truck capability to get stuff to the yard faster and easier. Once bucked, hydraulic crane on splitter picks it up. On a serious mission to reduce handling and lifting! Yesterday returned it back to a dually with 6 new tires. Might put dump hoist under it this winter, have most parts just haven't had time. 














With side racks:


----------



## Marine5068

I just bought a new 5'x8' galvanized landscape trailer with 2"x6" floor to go along with the 5'x10' one that I'm rebuilding.
The new one came with a 3500lb axle and the old one is getting a new 3500 lb axle and new heavier main beam and cross members.


----------



## stihl038

My hauler with a free load to boot!


----------



## bigblue12v

Dump trailers are the poo! I need one lol. I'd like to have a big tri axle gooseneck one...


----------



## Marine5068

stihl038 said:


> My hauler with a free load to boot!



Where are you located?
I'm near Madoc.


----------



## Marine5068

New galvanized trailer.


----------



## Marine5068

New MS291 to go along with that trailer


----------



## stihl038

Marine5068 said:


> Where are you located?
> I'm near Madoc.


Frankford


----------



## bigblue12v




----------



## Marine5068

bigblue12v said:


>


Red Oak?


----------



## bigblue12v

Marine5068 said:


> Red Oak?


I wish. It is what we call pin oak here. This is red oak.


----------



## bigblue12v

More of that pin oak...


----------



## bigblue12v

Think this was ash. Not sure. Cut easy pretty lightweight splits like steel, all dry no bark or leaves been dead a good while not much rot to be found. Probably going into my bonfire pile because I don't feel like splitting it lol


----------



## bigblue12v

Getting quiet in here so here's a bump... Today's load... White oak in the truck, pecan and maple on the trailer. I've got another load of pin oak to get soon, what's left of that one job.


----------



## Buck#1




----------



## zogger

Buck#1 said:


> View attachment 453372


Whoop! That there's cheatin! Every boy needs one!


----------



## bigblue12v

Buck#1 said:


> View attachment 453372


I need one of those!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck#1

It sure is handy I tell you that.


----------



## brenndatomu




----------



## bigblue12v

Couple of more wood hauling tools I have... All of which i recently built. 
Bumper pull log trailer 7k
18' gooseneck 12k
Mini log skidder











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter

bigblue12v said:


> Couple of more wood hauling tools I have... All of which i recently built.
> Bumper pull log trailer 7k
> 18' gooseneck 12k
> Mini log skidder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Where's your big blue 12v cummins?


----------



## bigblue12v

mn woodcutter said:


> Where's your big blue 12v cummins?


Sold it a long time ago. Wouldn't do much good hauling firewood anyway, tailgate was chest high lol





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter

bigblue12v said:


> Sold it a long time ago. Wouldn't do much good hauling firewood anyway, tailgate was chest high lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not very practical but looks like fun! Very sweet!


----------



## bigblue12v

mn woodcutter said:


> Not very practical but looks like fun! Very sweet!


Thanks it was bone stock when I got it. Grew in many stages of lift, tires and power, last time it was on a dyno it pulled 450hp and 1050 lb/ft at the rear wheels on 39.5" super swamper iroks. Ended up as shown with 12" lift, fender trimming and 46" Michelin XL military tires with custom stainless long arms and cross over steering. NV4500 5 speed with every upgrade possible and Haisley dual disc clutch. Still grenaded more than a few transmissions. I still plowed snow and pulled trailers and went to mud bogs with 5" lift and 39.5's, would put on 33's for sled pulls with it. Then I went real big with it and ruined it, couldn't do anything with it after the 46's and 12" lol oh the joys of living with your parents. Now I have house kids etc lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## captndavie

bigblue12v said:


>



That is an awesome little machine. Is it built out of a Ditch Witch?


----------



## bigblue12v

captndavie said:


> That is an awesome little machine. Is it built out of a Ditch Witch?


Thank you, I just posted some better pictures showing the rest of the progress made, in the equipment forum there's a build thread for it. It started out as a Vermeer trencher. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robson1015




----------



## mn woodcutter

robson1015 said:


> View attachment 457980
> View attachment 457981
> View attachment 457982
> View attachment 457983


That splitter looks like junk! Let me know if you want to get rid of it! 
Also, what is the machine way behind the ranger picture?


----------



## robson1015

Military generator MEP-831A.


----------



## robson1015

Posted the splitter build on here when I built it.


----------



## mn woodcutter

robson1015 said:


> Posted the splitter build on here when I built it.


Looks great!


----------



## robson1015

couple pics of generator.


----------



## robson1015

*

Thanx* - couple more pics.


----------



## robson1015

Couple more


----------



## DanTheCanadian

A couple loads of woods clean-up. Guy down the highway will burn softwoods in his OWB so is willing to pay for this. Its all half rotten or tops from cutting saw logs. He can have it lol


----------



## CoreyB

This is how a haul most my wood. Little at a time.


----------



## buildmyown

Last of 6 trips over the last 2 weekends


----------



## bigblue12v

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlfanboy

Hauled some cotton wood out to a buddy.


----------



## Jackofall

2000 Yamaha big bear $2000 
Trailer made from bed frames and shelving uprights with barn salvage wheels $0.00
Strong enough setup to haul full loads of black walnut up a rough terrain ski slope hill.


----------



## bigblue12v

Jackofall said:


> 2000 Yamaha big bear $2000
> Trailer made from bed frames and shelving uprights with barn salvage wheels $0.00
> Strong enough setup to haul full loads of black walnut up a rough terrain ski slope hill.View attachment 459867
> View attachment 459868


Nice quad but why are you cutting walnut for firewood are you crazy?!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall

bigblue12v said:


> Nice quad but why are you cutting walnut for firewood are you crazy?!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's what everyone says... I pick and choose the bad ones out of the woods. Plus tree tops from a logging years back. I love the heat the walnut generates! I swear the big bear 400 is the toughest quad I've ever owned, all torque and will pull a house off its foundation!


----------



## Eric English

1952 John Deere A - $3500 
wood wagon my dad and I built 25 years ago from a house trailer axle and some scrap steel we had laying around - $0.00 plus welding rods new treated wood deck about 10 years ago
duece and half $3,500 
my wife and my now 10 year old son helping = priceless


----------



## Magic_Man

New wood hauler for this year


----------



## audible fart

Magic_Man said:


> New wood hauler for this year
> View attachment 461161



Damn, that's cool. Now for the obvious questions. What year, what motor, what trans, and how much was it? Seeing a survivor like that really drives home how gay new chevy trucks are.


----------



## Magic_Man

1977 GMC K15 , 350 engine with a 4 barrel carb, 4 speed trans with a "granny" compound low gear, and a np 205 transfer case. 3/4 ton springs in the back , 12 bolt rear end and a Dana 44 front. There is a good bit of rust being hidden by the fresh paint they slapped on, but a solid woods truck. I gave $1200 for it and trailered it home. Put 2 front brake hoses on it, tune up, changed all fluids, and new rear pinion bearings and seals. Total investment as you see it about $1500.


----------



## audible fart

Wow, well worth it. It sucks that rust killed so many trucks of that era, but i'd say that one is a keeper. If you want to update it like the new chevy trucks you could always have onstar and a black box gps tethered data recorder installed. Not.


----------



## Zeus103363

My new woodhauler. $1500 for the truck, 10 bucks fixed the a/c. Spent $250 changing all fluids and new tie rod ends and a ball joint. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric English

That's one sharp looking truck. I love the older trucks from the 70's and 80's .. 79 ford is my favorite of all time wish I could find one in decent shape. here in north east PA the salt eats em up pretty quick.


----------



## al-k

Here is a new toy for me. It was my grandfathers and had been sitting for 20 years. Did not coast me a thing to get it but have put about 1200 in to it doing a valve job,rewire,tune up,water pump and radiator, wheels and tires.I hope to skid some logs with it.
Its a 1940 ford 9n.

befor and after.


----------



## jwade

al-k said:


> Here is a new toy for me. It was my grandfathers and had been sitting for 20 years. Did not coast me a thing to get it but have put about 1200 in to it doing a valve job,rewire,tune up,water pump and radiator, wheels and tires.I hope to skid some logs with it.
> Its a 1940 ford 9n.View attachment 461439
> View attachment 461440
> befor and after.


wow real nice job putting that old ford back together. now if it could only tell you some of your grandfathers stories.


----------



## Eric English

Nice Job on that old ford tractor its awesome to have and use the equipment our fathers and grandfathers used.


----------



## al-k

Thanks guys, i know i could have got one cheaper but i wanted to keep something of gramps alive for i hope another 50 years or so.


----------



## Greny

finished today  











Inspection


----------



## mn woodcutter

al-k said:


> Here is a new toy for me. It was my grandfathers and had been sitting for 20 years. Did not coast me a thing to get it but have put about 1200 in to it doing a valve job,rewire,tune up,water pump and radiator, wheels and tires.I hope to skid some logs with it.
> Its a 1940 ford 9n.View attachment 461439
> View attachment 461440
> befor and after.


Love that old tractor. My family still has my Grandpa's old Ford 8N. I think it's a 1958. It was just repainted and had some dings and dents repaired. The high gear on that thing is just plain scary!


----------



## Ferguson system

mn woodcutter said:


> Love that old tractor. My family still has my Grandpa's old Ford 8N. I think it's a 1958. It was just repainted and had some dings and dents repaired. The high gear on that thing is just plain scary!



Throw in a flathead v8 and it will be even scarier. Rename it Wheely horse after the upgrade.


----------



## czar800




----------



## Sagetown

Small; but effective.


----------



## Jackofall

Does anyone have a clever idea for carrying chainsaws on the quad?


----------



## jwade

Jackofall said:


> Does anyone have a clever idea for carrying chainsaws on the quad?


sleeve type mounts are made that clamp onto your raccs. check at your local atv dealers or arborist/ saw shop.


----------



## mn woodcutter

czar800 said:


> View attachment 461775
> View attachment 461774


I like the targets!


----------



## czar800

mn woodcutter said:


> I like the targets!




Thanks!


----------



## czar800




----------



## mn woodcutter

Very nice! A few more and it would look like Hickok45!


----------



## czar800

mn woodcutter said:


> Very nice! A few more and it would look like Hickok45!



Thanks again! I may have got a few ideas from Hickok45.... Mine is a work in progress.


----------



## Thornton

mn woodcutter said:


> Very nice! A few more and it would look like Hickok45!


Yep and he would have some 2 liters setting on there also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter

Thornton said:


> Yep and he would have some 2 liters setting on there also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And some pumpkins!


----------



## Jakers

nice to know im not the only one that enjoys his YouTube channel


----------



## 1 stihl nut

Toolboxes are ok, but they get in the way of hauling wood. I need to make up some stake pockets and sides, but what the heck. Haul most wood in trailers anyway.

$500. Pretty plain and a little rough, but it works. F350. 460 manual. Hate manuals.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Dunno anything about these 'cept they supposedly belong to a firewood seller who advertises on the Pittsburgh Craigslist....showed up in a Fire Apparatus forum:












Cabs, especially on that Mack, would make a nice place to store your wood cutting tools


----------



## mn woodcutter

1 stihl nut said:


> View attachment 462165
> View attachment 462166
> 
> 
> Toolboxes are ok, but they get in the way of hauling wood. I need to make up some stake pockets and sides, but what the heck. Haul most wood in trailers anyway.
> 
> $500. Pretty plain and a little rough, but it works. F350. 460 manual. Hate manuals.


Love those old F350s! Especially when they are used and abused. I have mine completely full of green oak splits from the weekend but I haven't bothered unloading since it's been raining for the past few days. Where in MN are you?


----------



## newyorker

Nice dry and windy day brought in about 1 full cord in the basement with the little hauler


----------



## 1 stihl nut

mn woodcutter said:


> Love those old F350s! Especially when they are used and abused. I have mine completely full of green oak splits from the weekend but I haven't bothered unloading since it's been raining for the past few days. Where in MN are you?



South of Hawley.


----------



## shamusturbo

jwade said:


> sleeve type mounts are made that clamp onto your raccs. check at your local atv dealers or arborist/ saw shop.


Labonville, INC in NH sells a "byte tyte" scabbard. It's aluminum and has a lifetime warranty. A little steep at
$79 though. But if it's holding onto a $350 plus saw from being demolished instantly......


----------



## Ferguson system

1 stihl nut said:


> View attachment 462165
> View attachment 462166
> 
> 
> Toolboxes are ok, but they get in the way of hauling wood. I need to make up some stake pockets and sides, but what the heck. Haul most wood in trailers anyway.
> 
> $500. Pretty plain and a little rough, but it works. F350. 460 manual. Hate manuals.



I like that truck. Manual is a pluss if you ask me, especially on winter and forest roads.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

I don't mind manuals as much when I'm in the country, but I've found very little i couldn't do easier or better with an automatic. Including drinking coffee and talking on the phone. They are nice when you have a dead battery or bad starter though.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

Ferguson system said:


> I like that truck. Manual is a pluss if you ask me, especially on winter and forest roads.



Previous post was supposed to be a reply.


----------



## audible fart

Gotta take the cap off to scrounge.


----------



## JCarr

My first post - I'm a newbie here... love the site!


Load of slabwood ("cants") from local amish pallet shop last weekend. Mostly small stuff, but cost $30 for the whole load (truck and trailer full). Trailer is 14,000# gross, it was almost maxed out. Using the cutting racks, I had it all cut to boiler length in a 4-5 hours. It was all a little thin, but mostly ash and other hard woods. I've been burning in an insert fireplace for 10 years, first year with the boiler and I was afraid I may be a little shy on wood, this was a quick and easy way for me to get a little reserve on hand incase the boiler is hungry this winter


----------



## Sandhill Crane

audible fart said:


> Gotta take the cap off to scrounge.
> View attachment 464097


Leave the cap on and add a 24' flatbed dump on top. It would be perfect for Uncle Mustache!


----------



## zogger

JCarr said:


> My first post - I'm a newbie here... love the site!
> 
> 
> Load of slabwood ("cants") from local amish pallet shop last weekend. Mostly small stuff, but cost $30 for the whole load (truck and trailer full). Trailer is 14,000# gross, it was almost maxed out. Using the cutting racks, I had it all cut to boiler length in a 4-5 hours. It was all a little thin, but mostly ash and other hard woods. I've been burning in an insert fireplace for 10 years, first year with the boiler and I was afraid I may be a little shy on wood, this was a quick and easy way for me to get a little reserve on hand incase the boiler is hungry this winter
> View attachment 464164
> View attachment 464165
> View attachment 464166



Man, at 30 clams a load like that, get ahead!


----------



## aarolar

First load with the new rig.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

The "new" hauler. 1994 F150 from down south. If it was from here, it would be full of rust after 21 years of winter salt. I have to fix a few things but it runs good and gets me down the road. It has the 4.9L inline 6 with auto transmission. It's not a fancy new truck like some of you have, but I plan to use this as a truck. It will be scratched and dented and pushed to its limits.


----------



## Whitty21

Here is a quick pic of our wood hauler. Late 50's Oliver 550 with a custom wagon. Not currently holding wood, but usually it is stacked high with 2 rows of 28"blocks


----------



## stihl023/5

[/IMG]



[/IMG]
















Good thing I have help.


----------



## Car Knocker

I know I'm bringing this thread back from the brink, but since I just joined up I figured I would post my haulers. i use an m274 military mule for around the house, and a 2006 power wagon for fetching


----------



## rarefish383

Where can I get one, that's cool. Nice clean operation, that would keep my wife happy, Joe.


----------



## captndavie

Nice mule!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Car Knocker said:


> I know I'm bringing this thread back from the brink, but since I just joined up I figured I would post my haulers. i use an m274 military mule for around the house, and a 2006 power wagon for fetchingView attachment 526730



I also have a 06 Power Wagon. Nice truck. Those mules are pretty cool.


----------



## Car Knocker

I love the mule, 4wd and 4 wheel steer. It is great except on side slopes, then it gets hairy.


----------



## crappiemiser

rarefish383 said:


> Where can I get one, that's cool. Nice clean operation, that would keep my wife happy, Joe.



Here's the best deal I could find on one. Looks like a cool vehicle.
x prohibited[?]

Posted about a month ago

print




























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Watercress Ave.
(google map)

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams

This is a 1969 M-274-A5 Mechanical Mule. This one was originally delivered to the U.S.M.C on 7-1969. Runs great. 2 cyl. Hurcules air cooled engine. Great condition. Restored but great for hauling firewood, camping , hunting and always a hit at carshows. Very useful but now it is time to part with some of my toys. Parts are plentiful on the internet. Service manuals will be included. Please call for info. or appointment to buy. No trades Call Robert at show contact info


----------



## [email protected]

How much?


----------



## crappiemiser

$3900


----------



## [email protected]

seems like a good price to me.


----------



## mcb




----------



## rarefish383

Cool pic. Keeping the operation "Small Scale". You need a cab with heat and air on that tractor. Very nice, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

rarefish383 said:


> Cool pic. Keeping the operation "Small Scale". You need a cab with heat and air on that tractor. Very nice, Joe.



Shoot I'd be happy to have heat and air on the skidder... and a door on the cab (got ripped off by another owner)


----------



## MarcusScott03




----------



## captndavie

Nice trailer! I’m case you don’t know, that is a Converto airborne dump trailer. It is a WWII trailer and they bring good money as they are much rarer than the regular 1/4 tin Jeep trailers. 



MarcusScott03 said:


> View attachment 549184
> View attachment 549183
> View attachment 549182


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

My firewood hauler


----------



## captndavie

I can't believe this thread has almost died. Let's see if we can revive it a little. Here is the latest things I have been tinkering on. Trailer is finished now and is 20' long on the flat part of the deck. The truck is a 7.3 idi non turbo with a 5 speed. I did some work in exchange for the truck and it still needs work to be road worthy. The trailer I bought and replaced the deck, tires and brakes; as well as painting it.


----------



## CaptainMauw

Ill chime in. Purpose built specifically for this job. She has officially broke even now on money spent building it vs money saved on propane bills. So at this point, its a true money saving truck and worthwhile investment. It is a dump bed, so I load with the skid loader or tractor and then dump in the pasture. A whole lot quicker and easier to haul in log form back to my farm and then cut and split at my leisure.

Granted, she also gets used for a plethora of other farm related jobs as well. She just broke 15K on the full power train rebuild in two years flat.


----------



## mcb

mcb said:


>



That little boy is still at it, we've just scaled up a bit.


----------



## ghosta

Nice jag of wood when we went wood hooking the other day, some good bits and pieces left scattered about on a log landing. Here in Tasmania (Australia) most people split their wood in the bush when scrounging. Had to grab this wood before someone else found it, so took the trailer to get as much as we could.....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Headed home with another load,







SR


----------



## rarefish383

CaptainMauw said:


> Ill chime in. Purpose built specifically for this job. She has officially broke even now on money spent building it vs money saved on propane bills. So at this point, its a true money saving truck and worthwhile investment. It is a dump bed, so I load with the skid loader or tractor and then dump in the pasture. A whole lot quicker and easier to haul in log form back to my farm and then cut and split at my leisure.
> 
> Granted, she also gets used for a plethora of other farm related jobs as well. She just broke 15K on the full power train rebuild in two years flat.View attachment 1033398
> View attachment 1033397
> View attachment 1033396


We had a 68 C50 kind of looked like that one. Dad bought a new 78 F600 with power steering. Both were 12' dumps. Didn't hurt my feelings to see the old Chevy and manual steering go down the road.


----------



## rarefish383

I might have posted this trailer already. I got it just before Covid hit for $5800. I went to a dealer close to me and he quoted almost $9000 for the same trailer. I told him this one was sitting on a lot in PA, and I'd rather deal local. He kept insisting this one was used or damaged, he couldn't get it for $5800. Then he said it would be 3 months before they would even start my new trailer because of Covid. So, I drove about 2 hours and got this one. Only thing wrong was it was a left over 2018, brand new, with the 2018 price tag still on it. These were Fir logs I wanted to have milled, but I don't have a loader big enough to load them, so I had to cheat and use my JD X540.


----------



## MTwoodcutter

Here's a load, 2 cords lpp.


----------



## dave_dj1

New to me 09 F250, I sold the box off of it and built the dump bed. I can't imagine life without a dump bed


----------



## artbaldoni

dave_dj1 said:


> New to me 09 F250, I sold the box off of it and built the dump bed. I can't imagine life without a dump bed
> View attachment 1037050


I have an 08 F250 that already has a flatbed and was thinking of installing a dump kit. Did you use a kit or make your own? Do you have any kind of helper springs or load assist bumpers?


----------



## CaptainMauw

rarefish383 said:


> We had a 68 C50 kind of looked like that one. Dad bought a new 78 F600 with power steering. Both were 12' dumps. Didn't hurt my feelings to see the old Chevy and manual steering go down the road.


Something about the new body style in '67 was just, different. Haven't been able to place it since it is basically the same frames, but the late 60's early 70's Chevrolets just drove different from their earlier counterparts. All of the early 60's models I have driven have all steered really easily even when loaded, and this '64 is no exception. Comparatively though, they are gutless. The 292 is a stout work horse, but nothing compared to the 409/427/366 tall decks that made actual power.


----------



## dave_dj1

artbaldoni said:


> I have an 08 F250 that already has a flatbed and was thinking of installing a dump kit. Did you use a kit or make your own? Do you have any kind of helper springs or load assist bumpers?


I built the flatbed and cylinder mount myself. 1" pins for the hinges. I do not have any helpers as of yet but I am looking at getting a set of Firestone airbags for both front and rear, front to help with the plow which is a 8.5' Fisher stainless vee.
If you need or want more info or pics hit me up. I just use a 4" x 24" cylinder from TSC. It could dump steeper with some more work but it works for wood great. I have 5/4" x 6" PT decking for the flooring too.


----------



## Mad Professor

1940 9N with a trailer made from a Chevy S10 rear/bed. With chains on I can get into most places in the woods even in the snow.

Got tractor for $1000 with: tire chains, original Ferguson 2 bottom plow/springer harrow/scoop bucket, sway bars/stay bars/draw bar, and a TSC 6' rear blade. 

$150 for the trailer, it has working lights/connections and can be used on road. Not bad for both under $1200? 

Brush pile after last load.


----------



## SS396driver

Think I was overloaded


----------



## singinwoodwackr

gonna miss that place 
Edison Lk resort...cut firewood for them since the mid '80s.
Not likely I'll return after our move.


----------



## Mad Professor

SS396driver said:


> Think I was overloaded



I'd be checking those with the metal detector then milling them. Nice you had help loading them.


----------



## Someclown

1998 GMC sierra work horse with 560000 kms


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Think I was overloadedView attachment 1037292
> View attachment 1037293
> View attachment 1037294
> View attachment 1037297


Loading or unloading that last one? I can't believe you could haul with both those on??


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Loading or unloading that last one? I can't believe you could haul with both those on??


Loading .Went about 30 miles twice each time with two logs .


Mad Professor said:


> I'd be checking those with the metal detector then milling them. Nice you had help loading them.


I am doing just that . Cut two of 14 ft logs down to 7 the other two I may leave 16ft .


----------



## AmishKyle

Here’s a couple of my expeditions the two in the dodge made a bunch of rough cut bench’s and table on a buddy’s mill


----------



## djg james

AmishKyle said:


> Here’s a couple of my expeditions the two in the dodge made a bunch of rough cut bench’s and table on a buddy’s mill


That's heck of a load in the pick up. About how many pounds is that? Length?


----------



## LAH

92 GMC.


----------



## bigbadbob

Bought my 2008 gmc truck 2yrs ago, 33,000 miles 3500 duramax, its got 48,000 now
And my 5x10 trailer, its made of 1/4 check plate.


----------



## landfakers

bigbadbob said:


> Bought my 2008 gmc truck 2yrs ago, 33,000 miles 3500 duramax, its got 48,000 now
> And my 5x10 trailer, its made of 1/4 check plate.
> View attachment 1038057
> View attachment 1038058


Hardly ever see a dual axle 5x10 here, bet that thing is seriously heavy duty


----------



## bigbadbob

landfakers said:


> Hardly ever see a dual axle 5x10 here, bet that thing is seriously heavy duty


It was single at one time,,you can see the old welds underneath,, it weight near 1000lbs, sure tows nice and has juice brakes. But heavy, you cant hurt it.


----------



## AmishKyle

djg james said:


> That's heck of a load in the pick up. About how many pounds is that? Length?


Oh it was heavy! Rode on bump stops 30miles to buddy’s shop. If I have to guesss was about 2500lbs they were cut at 12’ haha gotta love them old dodges


----------



## rarefish383

bigbadbob said:


> It was single at one time,,you can see the old welds underneath,, it weight near 1000lbs, sure tows nice and has juice brakes. But heavy, you cant hurt it.


At first I thought the trailer was a dump? My old single axle 5X10 dump was 1500 pounds. My new 6X10 dump is 3500 pounds. Rated at 10,000.


----------

